#lubuntu 2010-11-08
<djs> My CD/DVD burner doesn't show up. What do I do?
<djs> Xfburn seems to stall after saying: ** Message: Ignoring reader 'SAMSUNG CD-ROM SC-148C' at '/dev/sr1'
<djs> Brasero lets me select my *.iso to burn but the "Select a disc to write to" drop down list is grayed out ):
<djs> The CD reader drive and the CD/DVD burner drive don't show up in the left pane in PcManFM. Should they?
<stlsaint> djs: your cd drive isnt mount in the /media folder?
<djs> Neither of them
<stlsaint> djs: if you put a cd in the drive does it show up
<djs> Lubuntu ISO has it boot up
<djs> Blank DVD-R not
<djs> So is the DVD-R incompatible w/ the drive or do I need to do something to mount it when the DVD-R is in?
<stlsaint> lubuntu iso?
<turtle_> stlsaint: hey buddy
<turtle_> stlsaint: I got my video working in a round about sort of way!
<turtle_> what is everyone's tv viewer of choice?
<turtle_> I've tried myth but it's too complex for my little brain, and metv under ubuntu 10.04 struggled with HD sometimes
<turtle_> I've heard kaffeine is nice
<djs> A CD-R with Lubuntu burned on it stlsaint
<stlsaint> turtle_: oh yea how?
<stlsaint> turtle_: i was looking for you earlier to ask you how it went
<turtle_> stlsaint: I used a different video card which let it boot, updated/upgraded then installed nvidia-current, shut down, replaced video card, rebooted and it worked :-)
<turtle_> stlsaint: except now it cuts off a centremetre or two around the edges of the display, so I can't see the taskbar
<stlsaint> turtle_: oh, well congrats on your first hack :D
<turtle_> stlsaint: :-P
<stlsaint> turtle_: lol
<turtle_> stlsaint: I assume modifying the xorg.conf will fix the resolution problem?
<turtle_> stlsaint: it's not really my hack, more yours!
<stlsaint> turtle_: you can try the xorg.conf hack
<turtle_> stlsaint: just by removing 10 pixels or so from default resolution until it all appears?
<w1n5ton> I cannot connect to any wireless networks
<turtle_> w1n5ton: have you checked your hardware drivers to see if a proprietary one is available?
<w1n5ton> It works in GNOME so no
<w1n5ton> There's no manager on the panel though
<turtle_> weird that was my problem when I swapped over and I just had to activate my driver
<turtle_> though I did it via aptitude
<w1n5ton> It sees networks when I launch wicd too
<w1n5ton> just won't connect
<w1n5ton> It sticks at getting IP address
<llogiq> hi folks. Last night I tried deadbeef (from the ppa) after reading that it was geared to be in upcoming lubuntu versions. It ran for a while, then segfaulted and crashed my lxpanel. Sorry, I have no core dump to debug. So, back to moc for me (which I am quite happy with anyway). :-)
<llogiq> Otherwise I'm now very pleased with my lubuntu setup. Since I did not use the desktop anyway, I removed it (and replaced the autostart line with @xsetroot -pointer left_ptr -background black).
<bioterror> i tried too yesterday it
<bioterror> added few mp3s to library and noticed how it handled files with incorrect id3 tag
<bioterror> i dont want to see that piece of .... never again
<bioterror> moc > *
<llogiq> bioterror: I am not so harsh in my assessment, but I would say there is some work to do before deadbeef becomes a viable choice for listening to music on lubuntu.
<Timo_> bioterror: you mad? :P
<bioterror> njaeh
<Timo_> we need gmpc!
<bioterror> moc is better :D
<Timo_> in lubuntu
<Timo_> it's awesome
<llogiq> I do agree that moc rules.
<Timo_> featureful & very low on resources
<bioterror> i hate libraries
<hyperair> bansheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<bioterror> working directory listing is better
<Timo_> do you know gmpc?
<llogiq> hyperair: Been there. It's nice. But I still like moc better.
<hyperair> >=O
<hyperair> blasphemy!
<bioterror> ive configured mocs color to match somewhat same colors as my irc client
<llogiq> hyperair: I just found the moc does exactly what I want and that is to have music in my ears, not fancy album covers in my notification area. :-)
<bioterror> llogiq, plus scrobbling to last,fm
<llogiq> Nothing against Banshee. It's a well-designed audio player, but it does not match my "workflow" of listening to music.
<hyperair> llogiq: i'm more interested in searching capabilities though.
 * hyperair loves banshee's search filter thing
<hyperair> it's like having google in your media player ♥
<llogiq> Yeah, well, I know my music library. I don't need to search it.
<Timo_> what do you guys think of MPD?
<Timo_> \ mpc
<bioterror> never tried
<llogiq> Timo_: Haven't tried it
<bioterror> but i mainly use one machine for listening music
<bioterror> sometimes i access my musics with popcorn hour thru samba share
<Timo_> ah k
<Timo_> it's a command line music player
<bioterror> itss a daemon and u can connect to it from different computers
<bioterror> and it streams
<bioterror> cmus is like moc, but horrible to use
<bioterror> might suit for a vim users
<bioterror> but im into nano/pico
<Timo_> bioterror: I know it's a deamon, but mpc is the command line variant which hyou connect to mpd
<bioterror> yeah
<Timo_> and gmpc is a gui variant to connect to mpd
<Timo_> gmpc uses like 12 mb of ram
<bioterror> timo, and mpd uses?
<Timo_> like 3 mb
<Timo_> I believe
<Timo_> well gmpc differs with use of ram
<Timo_> because it uses a plugin system
<Timo_> so the more plugins you use, the more ram will be used
<bioterror> i would like to know what moc uses when playing a flac
<llogiq> bioterror: Then play a flac file and look at top. :-)
<bioterror> or file thats compressed really well
<bioterror> im in a tram :D
<llogiq> ?
<bioterror> moving from work place to another :D
<Timo_> :D
<Timo_> just mute your music
<Timo_> sound*
<Timo_> and try it
<bioterror> sont want
<bioterror> dont
<Timo_> ok
<bioterror> im enjoying: pink floyd - brain damage
<Timo_> lazy bastard :D
<Timo_> ah nice pink floyd
<bioterror> using phone ;)
<bioterror> http://www.last.fm/user/m0ng00se/
<bioterror> :D
<Timo_> what kind of phone do u use?
<Timo_> Your musical compatibility with m0ng00se is Very Low
<Timo_> :P
<bioterror> nokia n97 mini
<Timo_> Music you have in common includes Bad Religion, The Offspring, The Beatles, Muse and Pearl Jam.
<Timo_> alright :)
<bioterror> gotta hop off, bbl
<Timo_> yo
<Timo_> cu
<zk__> 'ello
<head_victim> Gday
<zk__> so...i have a problem
<head_victim> What's that
<zk__> i have a 3g modem for internet...and i think i have a speed limitation set by the os because i can't get past 15kB/s when i download
<zk__> where i can check if there is a limitation? and how could i remove it
<head_victim> There is no limitation on the operating system side that I'm aware of, I was using wireless today and getting over 2mb/s
<zk__> when i use the stick on a windows system i get full speed...but on ubuntu i it stops at 15kB/s :|
<head_victim> Is it the same computer and the same USB slot?
<zk__> yes
<phillw> zk__: are you using lubuntu?
<zk__> i was using lubuntu...today i switched to ubuntu 10.04
<zk__> same problem on lubuntu thou...
<phillw> zk__: have a look over at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336 I do have a couple of workarounds for 3G on lubuntu, they may well work on ubuntu as well.
<econdudeawesome> any word if lubuntu will fork come 11.04 & unity?
<zk__> phillw : i'll have a look and get back with details...ty
<head_victim> Fork?
<phillw> econdudeawesome: it will not, unity has no effect on either kubuntu or xubuntu either. ubuntu is replacing gnome with unity, so it has no effect on the other flavours
<phillw> zk__: you can also try http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=92
<econdudeawesome> Fair enough. I wonder if there will then become a Gnubuntu?
<phillw> a good question, but not one that concerns us :)
<econdudeawesome> agreed
<IdleOne> if I install lubuntu-core that will give me Lubuntu Desktop?
<IdleOne> from a default ubuntu that is
<IdleOne> oh, lol never mind
<phillw> IdleOne: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#Install Lubuntu from Ubuntu or any Ubuntu flavors
<IdleOne> phillw: yeah, I just saw the lubuntu-desktop package.
 * IdleOne needs to finish his coffee before asking questions :)
<phillw> IdleOne: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#Install%20Lubuntu%20from%20Ubuntu%20or%20any%20Ubuntu%20flavors
<phillw> econdudeawesome: the news from the UDS can be read at http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=251
<bioterror>  /18
<econdudeawesome> Phill, you should take a poll to see how many people actually use the Lubuntu netbook interface. One of the big reasons I switched over to lubuntu was that it provided me a full lightweight usable desktop interface that worked with the size of a netbook. I suspect there are others doing the same.
<phillw> econdudeawesome: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved the mailing list is where he hold polls :)
<phillw> /s/he/we
<econdudeawesome> Phill, I don't see where the mailing list signup is
<JoeMaverickSett> econdudeawesome: You have to sign in on launchpad and join the team.
<Timo_> bah
<Timo_> it's so cold in here
<JoeMaverickSett> Timo_: Wear a jacket? :P
<Timo_> I do
<Timo_> and I have a sweater blanket around me
<Timo_> and the curtains closed to keep the warmth inside
<Timo_> and the Central heating at max
<JoeMaverickSett> Timo_: :O
<Timo_> normally I'm never cold
<Timo_> dno what's wrong :p
<mark76> You might have flu
<Timo_> well no
<Timo_> It is really cold in here
<mark76> Where's "here"?
<Timo_> my father also complained about it when comin gin the room
<Timo_> my room
<Timo_> the rest of the house is okay :P
<mark76> You have poltergeists
<JoeMaverickSett> LOL!
<Timo_> lol
<mark76> Well how else do you explain the sudden temperature drop?
<mark76> Ghosts!
<Timo_> mark76: probably
<naji-ji> what is the best cd/dvd/iso burning software for lubuntu .
<bioterror> xfburn :D
<szczur> naji-ji, you can also try brasero
<bioterror> actually it's same stuff from beneath, different surface
<naji-ji> ok
<szczur> cdrecord :P
<bioterror> Xfburn is a simple CD/DVD burning tool based on libburnia
<szczur> bioterror, the same applies for k3b i think
<bioterror> Supports multiple backends: cdrtools, growisofs and libburn(optional).
<naji-ji> xfburn is better I think . I used it for puppy linux
<naji-ji> should I update to 10.10 or better stick to 10.04 any suggestions
<bioterror> The actual disc recording in K3b is done by the command line utilities cdrecord or cdrkit, cdrdao, and growisofs. As of version 1.0, K3b features a built-in DVD ripper.
<bioterror> what else we've got :D
<naji-ji> ??
<bioterror> nero burning rom
<hyperair> naji-ji: if you use a machine that's pentium 4 and above, 10.10
<naji-ji> you mean Lubuntu has lost its lightweightnes...?
<naji-ji> nero burning rom for Linux..?
<szczur> pentuim 3 and above
<szczur> pentium*
<szczur> pentium 2 and lower aren't supported by ubuntu kernel since 10.10
<szczur> particulary i586 CPUs and lower
<szczur> naji-ji, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes#Linux%20kernel%202.6.35
<naji-ji> we are taliking about Lubuntu not Ubuntu right...???
<szczur> but lubuntu is derivative of ubuntu and use the same base (this means kernel and cli etc.)
<szczur> if the kernel isn't supporting it we can do nothing ecept telling people to use older release if it would be meant to use on PII and lower
<naji-ji> ok
<Timo_> hey Yorvyk!
<Timo_> mark76: you said something about the ppa from dropbox not being updated since lucid
<mark76> Correctamundo
<Timo_> http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu
<Timo_> that's their "ppa"
<mark76> Oops! (4xx)
<Timo_> mm
<Timo_> well it is the software source :p
<mark76> Okay
<Timo_> try adding http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu maverick main
<mark76> Can't
<leszek> hi
<djs> hi
<Timo_> mark76: that's interesting
<bravo_lima> mark76: RU here?
<mark76> I have no idea how to add stuff to the menu
<bravo_lima> Ok. I see Yuo
<bravo_lima> You
<bravo_lima> I fuond 3 file managger prg
<mark76> I don't think Nautilus will show in the menu unless you're using Gnome
<bravo_lima> 1 file browser 2 file managger
<bravo_lima> Ok. If it is on desktop it is really god for me.
<bravo_lima> Than a lot. I'm happy.
<mark76> Why do you want Nautilus and not PCManFM?
<bravo_lima> in PCManFM i can't work with my local network
<mark76> Ah
<mark76> Go to #lxde on freenode and tell them about it
<bravo_lima> i have a litle home network
<mark76> Someone there might know how to fix that
<mark76> Cool
<phillw> bravo_lima: there is simple fix for that
<bravo_lima> a Debian server, 3 Windos masine, 1 Lubuntu
<phillw> bravo_lima: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseNotes/MaverickMeerkat/#Network%20File%20Browsing%20with%20PCManFM It got missed on the 1st iso.
<bravo_lima> Ok. thank all! Now i nust go. My wife and children...
<bravo_lima> bye-bye
<mark76> You're welcome
<mark76> Have a nice evening
<bravo_lima> You too
<mark76> Ta
<mark76> Byee
<NativeAngels> hello
<phillw> hiyas NativeAngels how can we help you?
<NativeAngels> ive installed the alternative version
<NativeAngels> but theres no option to access the shell and where the wireless worked in the full version it doesnt in the alternative version
<phillw> NativeAngels: hmmmm, let me do a bit of digging for you, BRB
<phillw> NativeAngels: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseNotes/MaverickMeerkat#Synaptic%20and%20gksu%20not%20working%20after%20minimal%20installation 1st then let's see where we get.
<NativeAngels> how do i access the shell ?
<bioterror> NativeAngels, zsh or bash or what?
<NativeAngels> bash
<bioterror> alt+f2 and type: xterm
<NativeAngels> ok
<bioterror> :D
<jacobw> how do you get the nm keyring to auto open on login?
<NativeAngels> Hello again
<kosaidpo> NativeAngels: hello
<NativeAngels> I'm finding lubuntu more friendly than zenwalk as far as lite distros go
<phillw> NativeAngels: apart from a friendly distro, one of the things I hear from people who come to lubuntu is that WE are more friendly also :)
<NativeAngels> Yes
<NativeAngels> Once I get the alternative version up an running
#lubuntu 2010-11-09
<mbergamo> It's not possible for me to install lubuntu by putting the ISO file on an external harddrive is it? It needs to be on a CD/DVD?
<stlsaint> mbergamo: hrm, you can break off a small partition on that external and install lubuntu to it that way
<mbergamo> stlsaint: I have a partition already made, I am just fresh out of CDs and impatient :)
<stlsaint> install it to that partition then install to computer
<smckillop> Hi all. Just installed Lubuntu for the first time. Did it in VMWare but my app windows look like they are about 200% size.
<smckillop> I installed the vmware-tools package using the Synaptic package manager.
<smckillop> my program bar and desktop look normal. Just the program windows are affected. Title bars look fine but the menus are huge
<audio> Hi, all
<audio> Is there a keyboard way of opening the LXDE "Start" menu?
<bioterror> ctrl+esc
<audio> bioterror: got it - thanks
<bioterror> np
<bioterror> in gnome alt+f1
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: have you ever tried installing google earth on lubuntu? :D
<bioterror> nope, should I
<bioterror> ?
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: nope. :D
<bioterror> sad157@dopethrone:~$ sudo apt-get install googleearth-package
<bioterror> password?!
<bioterror> aa aaa aaaa you didnt say the magic word
<bioterror> :D
<JoeMaverickSett> lol :D
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: you at work?
<bioterror> sick leave
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: how nice!? :P
<bioterror> got 37,7C fever in the morning
<JoeMaverickSett> :O
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: take care! :)
<bioterror> I've got a fever and the only prescription is more cowbell!
<bioterror> http://www.laughness.com/snl-gotta-have-more-cowbell-original-skit.1126 if you havent seen
<JoeMaverickSett> ah, successfully installed Google earth on my 11yrs old Lubuntu! ;D
<bioterror> 11 years ;D
<JoeMaverickSett> yeah, old dude! and i run him 24/7. non-stop. :D
<audio> Next problem - I am using a flat screen TV as a monitor.  Works really well with Gnome Ubuntu.  But resolution is wrong in Lubuntu.  I can't start, see or open the start menu so can't change it.
<audio> Any other way?
<bioterror> audio, tv's resolution is wrong :D
<bioterror> it's 1366x768 or something like that if it's just a "hd ready"
<szczur> press Alt+F2 and run lxrandr
<bioterror> damn, I hate when people uses tv's as a monitor with old hardware
<bioterror> nowdays laptops has a 16:9 displays
 * bioterror is a former viewsonic tech support ;)
<szczur> ^^
<audio> szczur: OK I'll give it a try.
<head_victim> tv /= monitor :/
<szczur> audio if nothing will appear, run lxterminal
<szczur> and then sudo apt-get install lxrandr
<bioterror> I think that tv resolution should be done with xorg.conf and virtual
<szczur> grandr is nice too
<audio> szczur: Alt+F2 worked fine - The whole screen is now displayed.  But the fonts on the menu etc are too small to read.  Any suggestion how to increase their size?
<szczur> run lxterminal
<szczur> run sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<szczur> to Monitor Section add line
<szczur>     Option         "DPI" "96x96"
<szczur> if this file is empty (probably nonexistent)
<szczur> please run (write down these commands since XServer will be shut down)
<szczur> sudo service lxde stop
<szczur> sudo X -configure
<szczur> this will create xorg.conf.new file located at your home folder
<szczur> now please do sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<szczur> sudo service lxdm start
<szczur> and do the sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf thingy once again
<audio> szczur: OK, I'll give it a shot.
<szczur> what graphic card are you using?
<petsounds> hi all. i have problem installing lubuntu maverick, the installer had crashed during installation. what gives? thanks
<audio> szczur: This is going to be really tricky.  The fonts are so small that they are illegible.  I'm having to guess that the commands are constructed correctly.  BTW its leafpad rather than gedit.
<szczur> ahh, i'm using gedit sorry
<szczur> yeah, you can use your favourite editor
<szczur> even nano in text mode would do the trick
<szczur> :)
<audio> I'll try nano.
<audio> szczur: even in nano the text is illegible (too small) not my eyesight. Any suggestion how to gain even a temporary increase in size?
<szczur> hmmm :/
<audio> perhaps I should try an alternative screen resolution?
<szczur> by text mode you mean that one accessed from Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<szczur> not the LXTerminal?
<audio> no I meant lxterminal
<audio> so now shut down the xserver?
<szczur> ahh, so you have to change resolution or go to the textmode :)
<szczur> is xorg.conf empty?
<szczur> if it is you have to shut down XServer
<szczur> and do the sudo -X -configure
<audio> I think so but I had to guess that I entered the path to the file correctly.
<szczur> so you have to shutdown XServer then
<szczur> sudo service lxdm stop
<szczur> and do sudo X -configure
<audio> OK
<szczur> as i said before :)
<audio> szczur: CTL+ALT+F1 is a problem as the text mode is "out of range of the TV".  I think I will have to try to reset the PC screen resolution and try again.  Lots of fun...
<szczur> :/
<szczur> *sigh*
<audio> It's a shame really as it works fine with other distros.
<audio> szczur: I have found a work-around using the GUI only.
<szczur> what is it?
<audio> Preferences->Monitor Setting  set to Auto & Auto.
<audio> Preferences-> Look and Feel select theme Clearlooks and det the default font to 36
<audio> *set
<audio> this give a usable interface.
<audio> now I can check the xorg.conf
<szczur> ok
<audio> BTW it would not allow the font size to be changed with Lubuntu-default theme so I had to change it to Clearlooks.
<audio> szczur: /etc/X11/xorg.conf does not exist.  If the xserver has to be shut-down to create one it will be a problem as ctl+alt+f1 does not give a usable cli.
<szczur> yeah, i know :/
<szczur> hmmm
<kosaidpo1> audio: iguess if u dont have non-free drives then u wont have it
<kosaidpo1> its only for non free drives cards i guess
<audio> szczur: To answer your earlier question the graphic adaptor is an on-board chip (SIS 65xM650/740 PCI/AGP) in an Acer machine.  I would think there are plenty of them around still.
<szczur> but it can be used to alter the maximum resolution and DPI used by XServer
<audio> I know of one site with hundreds of these machines in daily service.
<JoeMaverickSett> would this help? http://www.myokyawhtun.com/ubuntu-linux/how-to-change-custom-resolution-in-ubuntu-10.html
<szczur> hmm, we can try pretty default xorg.conf > http://szczur.ath.cx/xorg.conf
<szczur> but if it fails you're stuch with out of range :/
<szczur> maybe i should delete the modules section
<szczur> the rest should be safe
<szczur> JoeMaverickSett, the problem is that his DPI is low so every font in the system is small
<JoeMaverickSett> szczur: oh,i thought he was having a resolution problem.
<szczur> the default one is 96x96. i had 72x72 and i could barely read what i see
<szczur> he set default font to size of 36
<szczur> now without modules section it should be fail-safe :)
<audio> szczur: do you want me to try the xorg.conf you posted earlier?
<szczur> do you have the posibility to use textmode later? (if something fails?)
<szczur> it should be safe but no one can be sure :)
<audio> The only option I have is to replace the TV with a normal PC monitor.
<szczur> if it wouldn't be problematic you can try this xorg.conf and tell me the results :)
<szczur> but wait for a moment
<szczur> i'll check it once more
<audio> OK
<szczur> ok, i removed the files section since i don't have on ein my xorg.conf
<szczur> ok
<szczur> let's try this :)
<szczur> http://szczur.ath.cx/xorg.conf
<audio> do I simply create it as /etc/X11/xorg.conf (as root) and then log out and back in again? Or do you want any other steps?
<szczur> just create xorg.conf as root
<szczur> and then restart XServer
<szczur> (log out and log in)
<szczur> this shoudl do the trick
<audio> szczur: created xorg.conf as directed, rebooted (just to be safe) logged in but no change to symptoms.  Question should the file be named xorg.conf or Xorg.conf?  Currently it is xorg.conf (lowercase x).
<szczur> yeah, it should be like that /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NativeAngels> how do i access the shell in the alternate version
<NativeAngels> hello
<hblount> hi. i have a fujitsu lifebook c2330. its an old laptop. i booted with lubuntu usb, but the sd card reader doesnt work. anyone know how to fix this?
<hblount> hi. i have an old fujitsu lifebook c2330 that i booted lubuntu with usb drive but the SD card reader doesnt work. anyone know how to fix this?
<Timo_> hblount: I would just come around again when there are helpers around here. phillw, szczur bioterror, friTTe| and others are guys with great knowledge about (l)ubuntu, they are just not here right now!
<hblount> ok thanks.when are they usually around?
<friTTe|> im here now, but i dont have the answer im afraid
<friTTe|> just woke up =)
<Timo_> hi phillw ;hug
<Timo_> ;hug
<Timo_> oh wait this isn't offtopic :p
<hblount> i think i will just use ubuntu...it seems to have more drivers for misc things on laptops
<Timo_> hblount: ye, that's part of lubuntu, it's lightweight
<Timo_> oh
<Timo_> well goodbye then :p
<JoeMaverickSett> Timo_: who are you talking to? :P
<Timo_> JoeMaverickSett: I was talking to hblount who left ;P
<Timo_> but now is back
<JoeMaverickSett> Timo_: :D
<hblount> Timo_: what did u say?
<bioterror> hblount, lubuntu has the same drivers as ubuntu
<bioterror> the only difference is the candy on top
<bioterror> same stuff inside
<hblount> hmm...idk i'm noob. maybe its not drivers but some stuff that worked when i had ubuntu installed dont work with lubuntu :P
<bioterror> what are you missing then?
<hblount> some of the non qwerty buttons and side scroll with touchpad (vertical scroll works) and SD card reader. they worked with ubuntu
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> that sd card reader should work
<bioterror> hblount, can you see it in lspci?
<hblount> idk let me check. i didnt see it in disk utility or file manager
<bioterror> you've got SD or CF card inserted?
<bioterror> 02:01.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 18)
<bioterror> Ive got
<hblount> it sees it in lspci
<hblount> no its not in rightr now
<hblount> put it in and do lspci?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> put it in
<bioterror> and do 'dmesg'
<hblount> ok.it shows a bunch of msgs about pcmcia
<bioterror> do you get sdX
<bioterror> so that it tells us which device it is
<bioterror> becouse I've got a feeling...
<bioterror> that this is a PCManFM related thing
<hblount> i dont see any sdX...
<hblount> u want to me to post results on that one site? forgot url
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> !pastebin
<ubot5> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bioterror> daamn
<bioterror> I didnt have a SD card inside my D80
<hblount> damn sorry this comp crashed (its xp :P). if your still there, pastebin.com/DpZtRg8t
<bioterror> hblount, sounds weird
<bioterror> I'll watch this episode of this tv show and grab a SD card from downstairs
<hblount> ok thanks
<bioterror> hblount, http://ricecows.org/mmc.png
<hblount> phillw: so maybe my sd card reader is physically damaged? btw, what is that display with cpu/ram/network stuff?
<bioterror> conky
<bioterror> hblount, could be something wrong with it. mine works without a problem
<phillw> hblount: I have one added to my panel, if you click on a blank area of the menu bar, you will see options to "add to panel" they are listed in there.
<hblount> ok. would it make a difference if i installed lubuntu instead of live boot from usb?
<bioterror> nope
<hblount> phillw: if i install lubuntu rather than live boot via usb, would functionality improve?
<bioterror> performance would
<bioterror> USB 2.0 is around 5MB/s max when reading
<bioterror> and harddrive goes 20-40MB/s
<phillw> +1
<hblount> so its highly unlikely that the sd card reader will work if i install it huh
<bioterror> indeed
<phillw> hblount: lspci is seeing your card reader, just not the card.
<bioterror> try another card?
<hblount> oooh
<hblount> damnit
<bioterror> my desktop computer's CF reader is broken :D
<bioterror> and I use CF cards with my Nikon D1x
<bioterror> D80 uses SDHC ;)
<bioterror> but I've got a usb card reader too
<phillw> bioterror: you can get usb card readers, I had one that read 21 different types :D
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> that's 8 types
<phillw> lol, you took the words out of my mouth :)
<hblount> the card is pretty new and i've only used it one time for pics...
<hblount> i'd rather this laptop be broken than the sd card :P
<bioterror> hard to say
<hblount> ok. i'll try it on my friends comp later. dont have another sd card or comp with reader :P
<hblount> i have very important pics of my ex naked on there. need for revenge
<bioterror> well, I hope you're going to share those pics with us too ;D
<bioterror> not really
<bioterror> that kind of revenge is horrible
<bioterror> "what goes to internet, stays on internet"
<hblount> forever
<rigved> hi everyone
<rigved> can anyone tell me how close is lubuntu to ubuntu in terms of the look and the applications available
<phillw> rigved: there are some screen shots at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork/
<phillw> rigved: give me min to dig up the applications list.
<rigved> phillw: ok
<bioterror> you can download all the apps to lubuntu what vanilla ubuntu has
<phillw> rigved: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Applications has the list of our default apps., but as bioterror says you can add to it if you wish.
<rigved> bioterror, phillw: thanx.
<rigved> so does LXDE use GTK+ library?
<rigved> for looks
<phillw> yeas, but there could be changes afoot as ubuntu drops gnome.
<rigved> phillw: ya i have heard that too.
<phillw> rigved: http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=251
<phillw> Julien is the head of development for lubuntu.
<bioterror> and ubuntu is going to drop X11 :D
 * bioterror is really looking forward for the wayland
<rigved> phillw: :)
<gilir> phillw, no ! ubuntu doesn't drop gnome
<gilir> only the shell
<rigved> bioterror: i haven't heard that. cool
<phillw> rigved: I'm just one of the harrassed documenters that tries to keep docs and wiki etc up to date. gilir = Julien, our head of development
<rigved> gilir: hi. ubuntu is working on gnome3 i think.
<gilir> rigved, yes, the integration of gnome3 have just began for natty
<rigved> on the website it says that lubuntu 10.04 is not the LTS version. i want stability (even if i do not have the latest of packages). so, should i install 10.04 or 10.10?
<phillw> rigved: "As support for i586 chipsets has been dropped from the kernel for the 10.10 series (These include VIA C3, AMD K6, National Semiconductor and AMD Geode) you will need to use the 10.04 Release. The team will support Lubuntu 10.04 for five years (as if it were an LTS). "
<rigved> phillw: ok. i have a compaq laptop which only supports the low-level graphics mode of ubuntu. so i want to switch to something lighter.
<phillw> rigved: it is entirely upto you whether to install 10.04 or 10.10, but 10.04 will be around for a while - we promise :)
<rigved> so if i install lubuntu-desktop from ubuntu software center, will it install 10.04 0r 10.10. after that how to i remove gnome completely?
<rigved> i found this - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfcelucid
<rigved> these commands are supposed to remove gnome
<phillw> rigved: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#Install%20Lubuntu%20from%20Ubuntu%20or%20any%20Ubuntu%20flavors
<phillw> but that is for 10.10. if you want to remove 10.04 ubuntu, just ammend the end comment as per that post.
<rigved> phillw: thanx
<phillw> as long as you stick on the -no reccomends stuff at the end, it should be fine. I do have to be honest and say I've never tried it with 10.04
<rigved> phillw: ok
<rigved> ok. thanx. i'll try that tomorrow. bye
#lubuntu 2010-11-10
<phillw> !man
<ubot5> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<head_victim> !woman
<head_victim> So many jokes, so little time.
<mbergamo> hey everyone, sorry to bother you but i have a quick question. i set up a partition for lubuntu but my wireless (and wired) internet wont work. I have a broadcom BCM4321 and it works on Ubuntu, but without any internet connection I'm struggling with getting it on my Lubuntu 10.04. I downloaded the appropiate .deb file but whenever I try to move it from Ubuntu to my Lubuntu partition it says 'error opening file, permission deni
<mbergamo> ed'. I tried sudo cp <.deb_file> /dev/sda5/home/<user>/  but its saying "no such file or directory", does anyone have any idea on how to set this up?
<phillw> mbergamo: I think it's beacause you have to agree online to their Terms and conditions, let me do a bit of digging.
<phillw> mbergamo: have read of the stickie on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336 if it does not help then post a question with the lubuntu tag on it.
<mbergamo> phillw: thank you, i've been looking for the last like 2-3 days but can't find anything. all the info for ubuntu (which i used to get hooked up on this partition) don't seem to work for lubuntu
<phillw> I used a wired connection to install the broadcom driver on a laptop, so I cannot really help if you want to do it by a deb.
<mbergamo> phillw: yeah thats what i did for this ubuntu partition i'm on now, but for some reason my wired connection won't work for lubuntu either. i feel like it would be so much easier that way.
<phillw> This is not really advised, but when you get permission denied when you issue a command type in sudo before it
<phillw> mbergamo: you are taking off the self protection that *buntu has as you are "forcing" it to carry out a command
<mbergamo> phillw: yeah i've tried using sudo cp <mount, file, etc> but it's still coming bacj with an error.
<phillw> do an ls first an ensure you've got the path and filename correct.
<ubuXubu>  try sudo dhclient eth0
<ubuXubu> Open a Terminal and input the command: lspci
<ubuXubu> This will list all pci devices.
<ubuXubu> What does it say for network adapter?
<phillw> !pastebin
<ubot5> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mbergamo> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 05)
<mbergamo> oops he left
<head_victim> Are you sure it's linked to /dev/sda5 ?
<head_victim> I don't think it's a priviledge thing it's suggest the file isn't where you're pointing to.
<mbergamo> yeah that was my impression as well
<mbergamo> but i'm on gparted and the partition is /dev/sda5
<head_victim> I would double and triple check the location if it's still not working put it on a cd or usb you can insert in the lubuntu so that you are certain you have access to it and it's readable
<head_victim> mbergamo: have you mounted it?
<head_victim> It might not be automounting if it's not associated with that boot
<mbergamo> yes its mounted but i did it outside of the terminal. its listed as '20GB filesystem' or '5d55b95d-...-...-etc'
<mbergamo> both of which i have tried :/
<mbergamo> head_victim: sorry, i'm a total noob when it comes to setting up a wireless connection, without a wired connection
<head_victim> That's ok I've never used wireless under Ubuntu in about 3 years.
<head_victim> Ok can you find the file with a graphical browser (PCmanFM)?
<mbergamo> the file manager? yes i can.
<head_victim> Can you click and drag to the desktop or somewhere else?
<head_victim> Or does that give the same error?
<mbergamo> the broadcom.deb file or the PCmanFM
<head_victim> ok what I suggest is if you type into a terminal "sudo chown YourUserName /part/to/file" and then retry the copying. This will tell the file that you own it rather than the other user where it's currently located.
<head_victim> The deb file
<mbergamo> yeah i can send it to the desktop mo problem. i just cant send it to my root or the partition
<mbergamo> i figured it might be a chown/chmod issue
<mbergamo> do i do the chown on the lubuntu partition or the ubuntu one?
<head_victim> Just the file you want to copy.
<head_victim> So it would be "sudo chown YourUserName /path/to/driver.deb
<mbergamo> ok i did that without issue
<head_victim> So now try to copy it again
<mbergamo> when i try and just drag it from my "Downloads" folder to the partition it says 'Error opening file '/media/5d55b95d-2e22-49af-bc8e-525c77e0565d/bcmwl-kernel-source_5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu3_i386.deb': Permission denied'. when i put in 'sudo cp bcmwl-kernel-source_5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu3_i386.deb /dev/sda5/home/mike' (from the Downloads folder) it says 'cp: accessing `/dev/sda5/home/mike': Not a directory'
<head_victim> Do you have a folder that is in /home called /mike ?
<mbergamo> yup
<head_victim> And is it on /dev/sda5 ?
<head_victim> I would try something like sudo cp driver-long-name-here.deb /home/mike/
<head_victim> Or is the /dev/sda5 the lubuntu install sorry I"m getting myself confused.
<head_victim> I still say if you have a usb drive just use that.
<mbergamo> ok i'll try the usb
<head_victim> I have to head out to pick up the wife from work.
<head_victim> I should be back in 30 - 45 minutes though. Hopefully the USB works or someone else can help out though
<mbergamo> ok thanks a lot head_victim
<mbergamo> i appreciate the help
<head_victim> So yeah try to copy to usb then boot into lubuntu and copy from usb to lubuntu folder and that should work
<mbergamo> ok will do, thanks!
<head_victim> How did it go mbergamo ?
<mbergamo> i moved this file over (http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/bcmwl-kernel-source). and it said it depends on the other 4 packages listed, so i brought those over and it said they are all dependent on even more programs.
<mbergamo> i'm thinking about just working my way all the way down :/
<mbergamo> thats why this would be so much easier with an internet connection, i could just bring all these down with one simple apt-get
<head_victim> Hmmm
<head_victim> mbergamo: hang on a tick I have a guide that you will find REALLY useful
<head_victim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Synaptic/PackageDownloadScript
<head_victim> You go to your lubuntu, open synaptic and select what it is you want to install (it should auto select dependencies) and instead of installing you select File and then generate package download script
<mbergamo> i'll give this a read, thank you very much :)
<head_victim> It then saves a script you can take to your computer WITH the internet and automatically get all the required packages to put on your usb to take back to lubuntu
<head_victim> Sorry if I had of thought it was going to be more than one package I would have started with this.
<head_victim> If you lived in Brisbane I could just bring around my drive with a copy of the entire repository on it :)
<mbergamo> New Jersey, US, only half way around the world, too far?
<head_victim> Hah carrier pigeon?
<mbergamo> that poor bird
<head_victim> Well I have to head off again. It should do what you need as long as the instructions are clear enough.
<mbergamo> yeah i'm trying to follow it step by step
<mbergamo> thanks again for the help
<head_victim> No worries mate, sorry I can't hang around longer.
<rigved> hi everyone
<rigved> so i am about to install lubuntu on top of ubuntu and remove gnome completely, using steps suggested earlier
<rigved> i just wanted to know can i install empathy on lubuntu?
<kosaidpo> rigved: yeh you can but i advice you to try pidgin its really great
<rigved> kosaidpo: ok. and what about openoffice.org?
<rigved> is that available too
<kosaidpo> rigved: infact i dont need it but you can use abiword for writing and gnumeric
<kosaidpo> as excel
<rigved> kosaidpo: ok. i just wanted to make sure that i can still read .docx and .xlsx files from my windows drive.
<kosaidpo> rigved: abiword gives you the abiltiy to read many diffrent files type n save em too iif you want
<rigved> kosaidpo: ok. thanx for help
<kosaidpo> rigved: your welcom
<NativeAngels> Hello
<friTTe|> \o
<phillw> cking people.
<kristian-aalborg> hi
<szczur> hi kristian-aalborg
<kristian-aalborg> about to put lubuntu on an Eee 701 / 2G Surf
<kristian-aalborg> I have slitaz on it already, so I might be asking for some help w/ partitioning
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, this one is easy, choose "use entire disk" ;)
<kristian-aalborg> pffft :P
<kristian-aalborg> hi bioterror, I believe we have met before
<bioterror> we have
<kristian-aalborg> 3.2 gigs of space!?
<bioterror> ?
<kristian-aalborg> the installer says I should have that
<bioterror> it's suggested
<kristian-aalborg> I have 1g available :(
<kristian-aalborg> I think I'll get an SD card, they're very cheap now
<bioterror> those are
<kristian-aalborg> what was the name of the Apogee game with the guy called Snake who was battling aliens?
<bioterror> that matches to many games :D
<bioterror> by 3D Realms/Apogee
<kristian-aalborg> oh, it was Bio Menace
<kristian-aalborg> it was awesome, and the cut scenes were well written pathos
<kristian-aalborg> but, does Lubuntu really eat 3,2 gigs on default install?
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> but you must have space to grow
<bioterror> my installation takes 1.4GB
<bioterror> atm
<kristian-aalborg> I have 1 gb available... will that do for the base install?
<bioterror> should do
<kristian-aalborg> anyone tried lubuntu on pre-2000 hardware?
<bioterror> sorry, I dont have a museum in here ;)
<szczur> i did installation on PII 400 MHz/256MB SDRAM 100MHz/6GB HDD/Matrox MGA 200 and Celeron 333 MHZ/256MB SDRAM 133MHz/4GB HDD/GeForce 2 MX 400 and it was working well i'd say :)
<szczur> Matrox card have 8MB onboard memory and GeForce have 32 MB
<szczur> Watching movies with gnome-mplayer, browsing with Midori and listening to music with MOC
<szczur> average MEM usage was around 120MB while browsing web (depends od the webpage, forget about flash/heavy JS scripts)
<szczur> and watching flv movies is rather painful (depends on the resolution, converting to avi helps a lot)
<kristian-aalborg> flash sucks
<kristian-aalborg> I might give lubuntu a spin on my old laptop
<bioterror> I think you have to give it a spin with 10.04
<kristian-aalborg> what's the default root pw on the installer?... I forgot
<bioterror> there's no root
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:770
<kristian-aalborg> box is very old... I'd have to tweak lubuntu
<bioterror> :G
<szczur> kristian-aalborg, you will have to go with 10.04 since 10.10 kernel dropped suport for i586 CPUs
<szczur> and i'd recommend installation from mini.iso
<kristian-aalborg> szczur: thanks, will keep that in mind
<bioterror> tbqh I would recommend recycling ;)
<szczur> ohh, there's not enough memory
<szczur> 32 MB is waaay below running ubuntu
<szczur> in any flavour
<kristian-aalborg> it's a fun project to see how much you can get out of that old box
<szczur> kristian-aalborg, it will be rather painful experience
<szczur> ^^
<kristian-aalborg> I have more rams than that... I'll have 256 when I find somebody who'll sell it cheap enough ;)
<bioterror> I could understand if you were a coder and you're trying to get some juices off from a machines like vic20 or c16
<szczur> heh :)
<bioterror> but old x86 hardware
<kristian-aalborg> szczur: I have it booting to a nice desktop in 30 secs or so - is that painful? ;)
<szczur> lunix on C64 <3
<bioterror> ;)
<kristian-aalborg> bioterror: this is a classic machine, it's on the ISS
<szczur> depends on what desktop do you have there ;>
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, I had 560Z and I hated it :D
<kristian-aalborg> szczur: enlightenment
<bioterror> and it was like a dream machine copared to your 770
<szczur> ohh, great :)
<szczur> nice DM
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, dr17 or dr16?
<kristian-aalborg> dr17
<kristian-aalborg> tbh, I've seen many laptops that were crap compared to this in some ways
<kristian-aalborg> keyboard is really nice, for instance
<bioterror> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:560Z that's what I had
<bioterror> then I've got T23, T30, T40, few Dell D600's
<bioterror> and one fujitsu-siemens lifebook
<kristian-aalborg> bioterror: have you got some RAM to sell? ;)
<kristian-aalborg> thinkpads are ace
<bioterror> not for that kind of machine
<bioterror> thinkpads with black enter key
<kristian-aalborg> I think it's fun to find the proper apps and setups for a modest machine
<kristian-aalborg> and typically, the simpler program is better
<kristian-aalborg> or you could do things in a single command that your *buntu habits have you install a huge GUI for
<kristian-aalborg> I want to run parted before install, but it wants a pw?
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, just press enter?
<kristian-aalborg> "you are not superuser. Watch out for permission"
<bioterror> sudo?
<kristian-aalborg> d'oh!
<kristian-aalborg> is there a gui for parted on lubuntu?
<kristian-aalborg> no gparted, it seems...
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install gparted
<kristian-aalborg> where does it installl to when ran like this? RAM?
<bioterror> something like that
<kristian-aalborg> ext2 or ext3 for lubuntu?
<zkriesse_> Hey bioterror
<bioterror> hi zkriesse_
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, ext4 ;)
<bioterror> there's really no idea to use ext2 since it's  not journaling filesystem
<bioterror> and ext3 is just ext2 with journaling and ext4 is closed to what filesystems should be in a year 2010
<bioterror> close*
<kristian-aalborg> I saw somewhere that you should not use a journaling fs on a flash hdd?
<bioterror> it depends
<bioterror> are you 100% sure that you're doing graceful shutdowns
<bioterror> and what if you're not
<kristian-aalborg> who can be sure about that?
<bioterror> up to you
<bioterror> someone who says that you should not use journaling on flash/ssd's ;)
<kristian-aalborg> every machine freaks out now and then
<kristian-aalborg> I'd be able to substitute xfce with enlightenment rather painlessly, amirite?
<bioterror> why not
<kristian-aalborg> hurm
<kristian-aalborg> I get "no root file system is defined"
<kristian-aalborg> I made an ext4 part. out of the remaining hdd
<bioterror> maybe you should define one?
<kristian-aalborg> where do I do that?
<bioterror> when you chose to format that space as a ext4, you usually sai that it's /
<bioterror> say
<kristian-aalborg> it's /dev/hda2 now
<kristian-aalborg> /dev/sda2
<kristian-aalborg> there it was ;)
<kristian-aalborg> hmm
<kristian-aalborg> it says the partition should be at least 2,8 GB
<kristian-aalborg> ah nm I'll wait until I got the SD card
<bioterror> :D
<sultan2> bioterror: where are you?
<sultan2> come back home
<kosaidpo> sultan2: hello,salam
<sultan2> ahalan, ya kosaidpo :D
<kosaidpo> : D sultan2 where are you from
<sultan2> Israel
<kosaidpo> from your pseudo i said this guy must be you kno
<kosaidpo> whoa
<sultan2> hehehe
<kosaidpo> sultan2: isreal
<kosaidpo> ??
<kosaidpo> im so sure your not
<kosaidpo> sultan2: what you think then
<sultan2> why not?
<sultan2> about what?
<kosaidpo> you mean your not muslim ?
<sultan2> Israel has muslim people too
<sultan2> what is the problem?
<kosaidpo> sultan join this room #lubuntu-offtopic for chillin
<kosaidpo> sultan2: nvm
<sultan2> ok
<sultan2> AndrewLee: are you affiliated with TPFC (the PORTABLE FREEWARE collection)?
<kosaidpo> guys on a mac how i  can activate a usb port or w.e port ??
<kosaidpo> phillw: got any idea abt that tool apt-fast ?? is it good ??
<bioterror> apt-fast? :D
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> kosaidpo, what's your connection speed atm?
<kosaidpo> now ??well i dk im in a network at work
<kosaidpo> so no idea
<kosaidpo> bioterror: why ??
<bioterror> what's the real benefit of apt-fast
<kosaidpo> well i read that its faster at dl pxkges n stuff
<kosaidpo> well i posted the question to more info abt it tho
<kosaidpo> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/new-apt-fast-version-now-with-full-full.html bioterror
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> I'm using wlan
<bioterror> Fetched 7,696kB in 11s (665kB/s)
<bioterror> isnt that fast enuff for you?
<bioterror> and I did not bomb 10 different mirrors
<kosaidpo> bioterror: dude then why you always wish to get th latest pc's
<bioterror> I just used one
<kosaidpo> you us human our satisfaction my not found its satisfaction so yeah
<bioterror> what?
<kosaidpo> us human ..... may ....
<kosaidpo> sorry for the typo
<kosaidpo> isnt p4 pc faste
<bioterror> depends
<kosaidpo> so why we goin for those other
<kosaidpo> hahaha
<bioterror> if it's above 2GHz it's hyper threading
<kosaidpo> so it deponds too for that apt-fast dont you think
<bioterror> but 1.4GHz P3 beats the shit out of 1.8GHz P4
<kosaidpo> bioterror: uhmmm
<naji-ji> hi . can I install software centre in Lubuntu
<bioterror> if you want
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install software-center
<bioterror> gnome-app-install - dummy upgrade package for gnome-app-install -> software-center
<bioterror> but is it really necessary?
<naji-ji> asif@asif-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install software-cetre
<naji-ji> [sudo] password for asif:
<naji-ji> Reading package lists... Done
<naji-ji> Building dependency tree
<naji-ji> Reading state information... Done
<naji-ji> E: Couldn't find package software-cetre
<naji-ji> asif@asif-desktop:~$
<naji-ji> does not work
<naji-ji> any idea
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> I dont want to be a rude, but you should learn to read a little more better ;)
<naji-ji> sorry i had bad speelings . its working now .
<naji-ji> here center is spelled centre
<bioterror> :)
<naji-ji> ma be its french
<bioterror> sounds like swedish :D
<naji-ji> u from..?
<naji-ji> I have installed it . thank you . I didnt know it could be done .
<Timo_> bioterror: in action again I see?:D
<Timo_> well I'm going to get in action IRL. Have to make some lasagna
<home-alone> hi . is there radio listening available
<mark76> Yes
<mark76> In your imaginaaation!
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> kevin, go to your room, now! ;D
<bioterror> it's almost x-mas
<mark76> I don't remember those ones
<home-alone> any online multiplayer games ..
<home-alone> i am bored today
<mark76> Lots
<mark76> If you like FPS
<home-alone> well fps make me sick
<home-alone> puzzle or platform
<mark76> What about RTS?
<mark76> Or TBS?
<home-alone> what are those
<bioterror> real time strategy
<mark76> Real Time Strategy or Turn Based Strategy
<bioterror> turn based strategy
<bioterror> :D
<mark76> Of course, they cost you. Nothing's free these days
<home-alone> ya they are fun . but i am looking for online multiplayer
<mark76> they = they'll
<home-alone> i am looking for free games ...
<bioterror> Jagged Alliance 2 interests me
<home-alone> this is linux honey , i am supposed to get free stuff
<bioterror> RHEL is not free ;)
<home-alone> I no more pay for any software , i have left micro$oft
<bioterror> if something is good enough, you dont want to pay for it just to support?
<home-alone> you are right , we need more games coming to linux this can only be done if we pay them
<home-alone> how to quote other in this...???
<Renderwahn> is there a nice timer applet for the panel? the gnome ones don't work as far as i can tell
<bioterror> and that timer does what?
<Renderwahn> a tea timer
<Renderwahn> simple count dowan
<Renderwahn> *down
<Renderwahn> i'll just try anything timer related i can find with synaptic :D
<bioterror> szczur once made one application to someone if I remember right
<Renderwahn> looks like kteatime works \o/
<Renderwahn> but the k in it's name makes me sceptical :D
<bioterror> hahaha
<szczur> hmm, i did shutdown, not the timer :)
<bioterror> how many k-dependencies you got?
<Renderwahn> i already have some kde stuff installed, so i got none
<bioterror> nice
<Renderwahn> but last time i started something beginning with a k all hell broke loose
<Renderwahn> it started a dozen services and my little laptop became almost unusable :D
<Renderwahn> or maybe it was just one service, but anyway, it was nasty
<bioterror> that's what K does
<bioterror> that nasty green dragon
<Renderwahn> fat green dragon
<skrite> hey all
<skrite> great little distro you have here.
<NativeAngels> hello
<kosaidpo> guys
<kosaidpo> i have in my hdd first windows installed
<kosaidpo> so can i remove safly with no surprise ??
<mark76> 1.0?
<mark76> Yeah. It's way old
<kosaidpo> mark76: any idea
<mark76> Nope
<mark76> Why have you got such an antique version of Windows on your computer?
<kosaidpo> mark76: cus im antique i got xp and lbunut hahaha
<kosaidpo> its okay im goin to sleep now
<mark76> K
<kosaidpo> tom ichallah at work
<kosaidpo> have fun guys
<kosaidpo> peace out
<mark76> Night night :)
#lubuntu 2010-11-11
<kristian-aalborg> hi ppl
<kristian-aalborg> any Eee users here?
<kristian-aalborg> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Asus_Eee_PC_701
<kristian-aalborg> I plan on using this as a template/ inspiration... should work, right?
<ubuXubu> yes
<kristian-aalborg> cool
<kristian-aalborg> ubuXubu: tried it yourself?
 * kristian-aalborg has to go
<kristian-aalborg> see you later
<kosaidpo> i have in ly first partion xp is it safe to format it n put another linux ??
<kosaidpo> i have in my partition....
<ubuXubu> yes
<ubuXubu> it is noy only safe but it is easy
<Goodgame> hello
<Goodgame> my mouse has at least 3 buttons non-used, how can I configure it?
<leszek> hi
<aa4bb> i downloaded lubuntu 10.04, md5 checks fine, i burned it to cd, self-test says one bad file. burned it again at slow speed, self-test again says one bad file. should i just keep burning?
<NativeAngels> hello
<allan__> Hey, I am on Lubuntu 10.10 and my dock is freaking out, things are moving back and forth while they aren't suppoesed to be.
<allan__> Is anybody there?
<EpicCyndaquil> I feel extremely stupid, but I'm having trouble finding an ISO download on the lubuntu.net site...
<bioterror> http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.10.iso
<bioterror> on the right side is "Get Lubuntu"
<EpicCyndaquil> yeah, just found it... you guys should really throw a download link at the top.
<EpicCyndaquil> I probably sound like a whiny bitch right now though, thanks :D
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> one lubuntu iso in your hands is enough to infect all computers around you wit lubuntu ;)
<EpicCyndaquil> hehe
<zkriesse_> bioterror: Probably shouldnt use the word infect but yeah
<bioterror> it depends
<bioterror> it happens so fast, that it reminds the  infection ;)
<EpicCyndaquil> Sorry guys, I think I'm addicted to gnome-shell (3 beta) as far as my laptop goes
<EpicCyndaquil> I've never been a huge fan of other window managers, but hey, this will work better for the computer in question
<phillw> EpicCyndaquil: when you log onto this room, it gives you the link?
<Goodgame> hi
<Goodgame> here is a question I have, you may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1619320
<EpicCyndaquil> phillw, it does for the torrent now that I look. *facepalms*
<EpicCyndaquil> but yeah, dug this computer out of the ewaste - 1.7ghz processor, >300MB of RAM, and the only problem was a faulty install of Windows 200
<EpicCyndaquil> *2000
<bioterror> Goodgame, that's is possible to do with Openbox
<phillw> EpicCyndaquil: obviously we prefer people to use the torrents, there's only my server as a direct upload site now, and it's throttled.
<Goodgame> bioterror, it isn't?
<EpicCyndaquil> phillw, I'm already nearly done with the direct link, however if I like lubuntu, I'll throw it on my 100mbps seedbox
<bioterror> Putting
<bioterror> <application name="evince">
<bioterror>      <decor>no</decor>
<bioterror>      <position force="yes">
<bioterror>          <x>50</x> <!-- replace 50, 200 with whatever you like -->
<bioterror>          <y>200</y>
<bioterror>      </position>
<bioterror> </application>
<bioterror> inside the application tags of my rc.xml file worked for evince. See
<phillw> EpicCyndaquil: thanks, seeders are requiered, my current hoster does allow me to seed, but does allow me to host the iso's.
<bioterror> http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Help:Applications .
<phillw> !pastebin | bioterror
<ubot5> bioterror: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bioterror> phillw, sorrym too lazy at this time of evening
<Goodgame> bioterror, thanks
<bioterror> np
<EpicCyndaquil> phillw, firefox just crashed for seemingly no reason, so it looks like I might be startng that torrent sooner than I thought xD
<bioterror> I'm off to bed
<phillw> EpicCyndaquil: you should have an invite?
<EpicCyndaquil> phillw, I don't understand what you mean?
<phillw> EpicCyndaquil: I sent you an invite for #lubuntu-offtopic
<Goodgame> bioterror, still here?
<phillw> Goodgame: sorry, he's gone to bed for the night, he's still getting over his fever and just had his 1st day back at work.
<Goodgame> ok
<Goodgame> I didn't know you knew him that much
<mbergamo> Hey everyone, I was trying to set up my wireless connection on Lubuntu but I couldn't get it to work. I downloaded http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/?repo=Maverick&arch=i386&package=bcmwl-kernel-source&have= these files for to set up my broadcom bcm4321. I put the files (downloaded from my ubuntu partition) in a directory and moved it to an external hard drive. I then switched to my Lubuntu partition and from inside the directory ran
<mbergamo> 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb' but it came back with http://pastebin.com/XQhTkvtH
<phillw> mbergamo: the broadcom devices should be seen via hardware drivers in Preferences?
<mbergamo> phillw: thats what i thought as well, but i didn't see it in there.
<mbergamo> phillw: ugh i'm going to tinker with this some more
<phillw> mbergamo: sorry that I cannot be of more help :(
<mbergamo> phillw: Yeah, there isn't anything listed and it gave me the same error as before :/
<szczur> mbergamo, /usr/sbin/dkms: line 35: patch: command not found
<szczur> i'd go with installing the patch program
<szczur> sudo apt-get install patch
<szczur> or even sudo apt-get install build-essential
<szczur> this will install packages related to compilation
<szczur> hmm, but dkms have "patch" in  dependencies so it should be here
<szczur> nevermind, try this and tell me the results :)
<mbergamo> szczur: will i have to bring down the necessary packages online from this partition and move them over again?
<szczur> don't you have wired connection?
<mbergamo> Lubuntu won't pick up my wired connection either :/
<szczur> hmm, you can run synaptic, select the patch and build-essential packages
<szczur> and then in File menu
<Timo_> hey
<szczur> you have something like Generate the script for package download
<szczur> this shoudl give you the list of packages so you can easily save it somwhere
<szczur> and download it from windows by just copying and pasting
<szczur> :)
<mbergamo> szczur: that was my original plan to pull down the bcmwl-kernel-source, but it wasn't listed in synaptic. will the path and build-essential packages be there by default?
<phillw> mbergamo: is this of any help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall#Unmanaged Wired Network
<Timo_> mbergamo: I wanna thank you for yesterday, yuou were a great help!
<phillw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall#Unmanaged%20Wired%20Network
<szczur> no, you have to download them separately, select them with synaptic and choose File -> Generate a package download script
<szczur> then you can download them on windows
<szczur> lemme check something
<mbergamo> Timo_: of course, any time! if you need anything else just ask
#lubuntu 2010-11-12
<mbergamo> phillw: i haven't tried this yet, i'll give it a shot in a minute, thank you
<Timo_> szczur: are you a member of the ubt?
<szczur> Timo_, nope
<Timo_> aight
<szczur> i'll be someday :>
<szczur> what about you?
<szczur> are you a padawan? :)
<Timo_> yes
<Timo_> I guess :P
<stlsaint> HELP
<phillw> stlsaint: how?
<EpicCyndaquil> phillw, wrong channel? what are you taking about? :P
<phillw> EpicCyndaquil: this is the support channel :D
<EpicCyndaquil> I know, I know, was messing with you :P
<phillw> EpicCyndaquil: it's just that this one gets logged so people can search it, the offtopic area specifically does not get logged.
<EpicCyndaquil> so should I go straight to install from unetbootin?
<EpicCyndaquil> gotcha, fair enough
<phillw> use the 'iso' button and tell unetbootin where the iso is
<EpicCyndaquil> I deem this motherboard buggy
<EpicCyndaquil> no, I was in unetbootin on the USB on the computer :P
<EpicCyndaquil> I PRESS ENTER AND IT DOES NOTHING
<EpicCyndaquil> FFFFFFFUUUUUUU
<phillw> EpicCyndaquil: Do you remember me saying RTFM? http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<stlsaint> phillw: im sure i can figure this out on my own but i want to get it from the experts...whats the best way to get fluxbox up and running on lubuntu?
<phillw> stlsaint: you'd to ask someone like bioterror or ask on the ml.
<stlsaint> bioterror: HELP
<stlsaint> phillw: again i have been using multisessions for some time
<EpicCyndaquil> "these ISO files will not work as-is"
<stlsaint> phillw: i figure it would be a good teaching lesson for our new members?
<phillw> stlsaint: he's in bed, do not forget bioterror has been ill.
<stlsaint> phillw: and i dont want to "hack" my way to getting it done :D
<stlsaint> ooooohhhhhhh
<EpicCyndaquil> I seriously blame this motherboard
<EpicCyndaquil> GAH
<EpicCyndaquil> something is wrong with this thing
<EpicCyndaquil> sometimes things boot, sometimes they don't, keep in mind I try multiple times touching nothing but my power button
<phillw> EpicCyndaquil: I'm running out of ideas, I'm not to sure what to suggest next :(
<EpicCyndaquil> throw it against the wall? :D
<phillw> did the cd self test as okay?
<EpicCyndaquil> yes
<phillw> try the alternate install option.
<EpicCyndaquil> where?
<EpicCyndaquil> the minimal you mean? and is that a different ISO?
<phillw> when the cd boots up, it is listed as alternate / text based installtion in the menu where you see the self test option.
<EpicCyndaquil> I don't see that O_o
<phillw> EpicCyndaquil: what version did you download?
<EpicCyndaquil> let me try the install one more time
<EpicCyndaquil> the torrent
<EpicCyndaquil> 10.10 torrent
<phillw> 10.10 or 10.04 ?
<phillw> 10.10 has alternate on it.
<EpicCyndaquil> maybe I'm going blind from being sick of this -_-
<EpicCyndaquil> it's not lubuntu's fault, it's the computer
<phillw> EpicCyndaquil: sleep is always a good healer of frustration :)
<EpicCyndaquil> very true
<EpicCyndaquil> this might be the last time I work with a used mobo
<EpicCyndaquil> they always give me nothing but trouble
<hblount> hi. is there a way to mount an image in wine so it is recognized by game in wine?
<EpicCyndaquil> got a bunch of buffer I/O, squashfs, and phy0 errors
<EpicCyndaquil> regardless, it still seems to be starting
<phillw> hblount: I have no idea, but http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=313 is the wine section of the main forum area, I'd suggest asking there.
<hblount> phillw: ok thanks
<EpicCyndaquil> "failed to run /usr/bin/ubiquity as user root" when I go to install...
<EpicCyndaquil> now it seems like my dvd drive has given up on lubuntu
<EpicCyndaquil> perhaps it's time for me to do the same for now
<EpicCyndaquil> WAIT IT'S WORKING xD
<phillw> EpicCyndaquil: I'd suggest cleaning the cd drive lens. The burn and read leds are different, "If you can get hold of one - Clean the CD drive with a CD-Drive cleansing CD, burning an ISO CD requires far greater precision than burning, say, a music CD. ( just type in cd lens cleaner into your favourite search engine, they can be bought for about 3 USD / 1 GBP)"
<EpicCyndaquil> I know that's not the issue, it's the computer reading it
<EpicCyndaquil> and the optical drive reading it is nearly new
<EpicCyndaquil> good suggestion, but I'm 110% sure that's not the issue
<EpicCyndaquil> Installer crashed ;_;
<mbergamo> phillw: I tried that wired network configuration, but there was no difference :/. I'm outrageously stumped on this, I don't know why I'm struggling so hard. I'll make a forum post and make it outrageously specific.
<mbergamo> phillw: and if i get it to work maybe i'll make a wiki specific for setting up my broadcom bcmxx on Lubuntu without any internet connection.
<EpicCyndaquil> I think lubuntu installed but failed to set up the bootloader, can I check this, and if so, how do you suggest a fix?
<phillw> mbergamo: I'm stumped, I had no problems with broadcom in lubuntu; it simply showed up in hardware drivers :(
<phillw> EpicCyndaquil: without internet connection, no. with internet connection yes :)
<EpicCyndaquil> phillw, wired ethernet?
<EpicCyndaquil> if so, time to move to the next room ;P
<mbergamo> phillw: when i click on additional drivers it gives a prompt, "Downloading package indexes failed, please check your network status. Most drivers will not be available." And then it says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system".
<phillw> mbergamo: pass. :(
<mbergamo> phillw: bah!
<bioterror> damn
<bioterror> I figured out how to start programs without decorations
<bioterror> I wonder who asked it
<Goodgame> bioterror, you found me on ubuntuforums :D
<bioterror> Goodgame, did you like my posting?
<Goodgame> bioterror, I don't undestand when you explain how to launch them but I think I've understood the part for the position (not tried yet, just woken up, will try this afternoon)
<bioterror> you make yourself a file
<bioterror> application.desktop
<bioterror> and put that kind of information there
<bioterror> it's an example file of my conky.desktop
<bioterror> which launches conky on my desktop
<Goodgame> can you explain me each line please?
<Goodgame> we can write whatever we want in "comment" don't we?
<bioterror> yes
<Goodgame> exec is the same as we enter in A-F2 ?
<bioterror> yes
<Goodgame> What does the 4 lasts lines mean?
<bioterror> just random stuff for the lxde menu ;)
<Goodgame> so, all the time terminal=false?
<bioterror> yes
<Goodgame> (except maybe when I wanna launch the terminal :-°)
<bioterror> it means you dont want to launch that in terminal
<bioterror> yes
<Goodgame> everytime type=application?
<bioterror> something like that
<Goodgame> "something like that"?
<Goodgame> what does it mean?
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> put application in there
<Goodgame> :-°
<Goodgame> and what is categories?
<bioterror> leave blank, as I said it's for the lxde menu
<bioterror> you're not going to put it in there
<Goodgame> and I just copy the last line everytime?
<bioterror> what+
<Goodgame> Categories=
<Goodgame> OnlyShowIn=GNOME;XFCE;LXDE;
<Goodgame> sorry
<Goodgame> OnlyShowIn=GNOME;XFCE;LXDE;
<bioterror> yeah
<Goodgame> ok thanks a lot
<Goodgame> gotta go
<Goodgame> gonna try later
<Goodgame> bye
<Goodgame> bioterror, in your answer you explain how I can explain where I want my windows, but not how to specify their sizes. is there a way,
<bioterror> oh
<bioterror> you're so demanding
<Goodgame> :D
<Goodgame> their's no interet to put windows in specific places if they don't have the right size (they could cross each other)
<bioterror> nope, that's not supported in openbox, I think
<Goodgame> weird
<Goodgame> thanks a lot
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> yeah
<Goodgame> bioterror, I've got a last question, when I configure my autostart, can I chose on which desktop the apps open?
<NativeAngels> hello
<NativeAngels> how do a get a command prompt again
<mark76> Alt F2?
<NativeAngels> nothing
<mark76> Do you have the LX panel?
<NativeAngels> ?
<mark76> Are you using LXDE?
<NativeAngels> i thinkso
<NativeAngels> all i have is run and logout
<mark76> Is there a bar at the bottom with things on?
<NativeAngels> yes
<NativeAngels> with a swallow like icon on the toolbar
<mark76> Is there something on the far left that looks like a bird?
<NativeAngels> yes
<mark76> Click on it. Do you see an option called Run?
<NativeAngels> yes
<mark76> Click on that
<NativeAngels> i did and nothing happened
<mark76> Weird
<mark76> Have you uninstalled anything lately?
<NativeAngels> all that happened was the toolbar dissapeared and thats it
<NativeAngels> nothing
<mark76> Okay
<NativeAngels> this is the alternate text install
<mark76> Ah
<mark76> You should install gmrun
<NativeAngels> how do i do that
<mark76> Go to Synaptic
<NativeAngels> i dont even have that option
<mark76> Can you run a terminal?
<NativeAngels> no
<mark76> Then you're screwed
<NativeAngels> it seems like whoever made the alternate version
<NativeAngels> has messed up
<mark76> Yes it does
<NativeAngels> not very helpful
<mark76> What have you got in the Accessories menu
<NativeAngels> ive gone to menu:://applications/ and theres nothing
<Goodgame> is this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp the only lubuntu documentation?
<mark76> So there's nothing in the menu?
<skrite> hey all, is nvidia still the video card to buy? newegg has lots of bundles with ATI but i have always had an easy time with getting nvidia working.
<NativeAngels> no
<NativeAngels> all there is run and logout
<mark76> I'd reinstall
<mark76> Do you have an icon anywhere to open the file manager?
<NativeAngels> yes
<mark76> Okay. Open it
<NativeAngels> strange
<mark76> In the sidebar is there an Applications option?
<NativeAngels> its not even doing anything
<mark76> How are you talking to me?
<NativeAngels> on a windows laptop
<NativeAngels> mirc
<mark76> Oh right
<mark76> I think you need to download the full install CD
<NativeAngels> i tried 10.10 but it hung
<mark76> What about 10.04?
<NativeAngels> i will try it
<NativeAngels> do you have a link
<mark76> No, but you should be able to get it from the Ubuntu website
<bioterror> Goodgame, u define that in a same place where the position
<mark76> http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-1004-now-available-download
<NativeAngels> thanks
<Goodgame> bioterror, I just add <desktop>2</desktop> ?
<bioterror> yes
<Goodgame> bioterror, you can speak french don't you?
<bioterror> merde
<bioterror> :D
<Goodgame> cause I've got a problem with rhythmbox, it's about a french tutorial
<Goodgame> I must be mistaking, sorry
<bioterror> ahh
<bioterror> easy solution
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install moc && mocp
<Goodgame> but I can explain it to you, you may know the solution
<Goodgame> :D
<Goodgame> moc ubuntu
<Goodgame> how
<Goodgame> no
<Goodgame> don't wanna use the console here
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> gilir
<bioterror> Goodgame, needs some help in french :D
<gilir> bioterror, there is no other french-speaking here ? :)
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> atleast i dont  know
<Timo_> Goodgame should learn English, then it's way easier to get help :D
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> luv u guys <3 :D
<bioterror> or to use google translate :D
<JoeMaverickSett> Google translate FTW!
<gilir> or you can learn french to help more people ;)
<Goodgame> Timo_, actually I'm quite opperative, but the fact is that the rhythmbox french documentation is better than the english one...
<bioterror> he needs to watch few luc besson movie
<bioterror> nikita and couple of taxi
<JoeMaverickSett> Lol!
<bioterror> or get a girl friend and watch amelie for the thousand time
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> every chick luvs that movie
<JoeMaverickSett> Damn it, bioterror! :D
<bioterror> laters, gotta leave the train
<Goodgame> bioterror, if I want to launch other programms than conky (tallking about the exemple in your post) is it still this file I've gotta edit cat /home/lubuntu-user/.config/autostart/conky.desktop?
<Goodgame> or it will be cat /home/lubuntu-user/.config/autostart/chromium for exemple?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> chromium.desktop
<bioterror> urxvt.desktop
<Goodgame> bioterror, ok I will write what I will change, post it on the topic and you will tell me if it's ok
<bioterror> i bet you can do it
<Goodgame> ok, will post it tonight :)
<bioterror> not really a rocket science
<Goodgame> oh yeah another crap on my lubuntu
<Goodgame> I've added a third desktop and it disapears when I reboot
<head_victim> os prober
<Goodgame> ?
<head_victim> Hang on I'll find a link
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseNotes/MaverickMeerkat#Dual%20boot%20with%20Lubuntu%2010.10
<head_victim> That tells you how to do the workaround, they're working on a full fix
<Goodgame> oh sorry head_victim you've misunderstood me, you know, once you're logged, their are two virtual desktops on lubuntu?
<head_victim> Ooohh
<Goodgame> I've added a third one, but it has disapeared
<head_victim> Sorry mate, completely off base.
<head_victim> I'll have another look
<head_victim> Sorry mate, no idea, I'd suggest hanging in here in the hopes someone more expereienced than I arrives or try the mailing list
<Goodgame> ok i'm gonna wait
<Goodgame> shouldn't have installed lubuntu
<Goodgame> it's too new
<head_victim> It's been great for me, saved me buying a new pc
<Goodgame> my pc is quite powerful
<head_victim> Are there any other problems you're having then or is that the only one for now?
<Goodgame> some graphical problems (rare) some problems with rhythmbox, and unused buttons on my mouse
<head_victim> Ah k I use exaile for my music and all the buttons I have work for what I need (I use 5 from memory)
<Goodgame> head_victim, logitech?
<head_victim> Goodgame: yeah, mx5500 desktop
<head_victim> But the limiting factor for me is I use a dvi/usb kvm
<Goodgame> crap my M705 doesn't work mor than "right click" "left click" and "scroll" I have 4 unused buttons
<head_victim> Ah k I use the forward and back buttons in the web browser
<head_victim> I"d test it in more places but my lubuntu pc is in parts atm, getting a cpu upgrade.
<Goodgame> head_victim, it works in the web brother but not in the file manager for exemple
<head_victim> Going from a 2.4 celeron to a 3.0 intel p4 (yay, HT)
<head_victim> Goodgame: Ah ok I'll check it out when I have it together again
<head_victim> Goodgame: I have to head to bed it's 3am here but fingers crossed someone with more information than I will come along.
<Goodgame> head_victim, ya in china?
<head_victim> Brisbane, Australia.
<Goodgame> ok ok
<Goodgame> head_victim, you'll explain to me next time?
<head_victim> I'll do my best
<Goodgame> thanls
<Goodgame> have a good night
<mark76> Oh that's weird. I have Sylpheed and XChat both set to put an icon in the systray and neither of them have one in it
<mark76> Hmm. Seems that Cairo Compmgr has something to do with it
<ravenreturns> Anybody out there fancy helping a persistance issue im having with a pendrive?
#lubuntu 2010-11-13
<Goodgame> bioterror, I've posted on the topic if you're interrested
<bioterror> are you asking do you put all the placing settings in the same file
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> you put them into lubuntu-rc.xml
<Goodgame> bioterror, a friend of mine said their is as easier way
<Goodgame> to open the apps at the loggin he tells me to use gnome-session-properties and for the position (and the size) to use devilspie https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie bioterror
<Goodgame> what do you think of this?
<bioterror> pffffffffffffffffffft
<Goodgame> ??
<Goodgame> bioterror, ?
<bioterror> put them all maximized :D
<Goodgame> don't you think his way is easier?
<bioterror> http://code.google.com/p/gdevilspie/ go ahead
<bioterror> if that suits your needs
<Goodgame> I don't understand
<bioterror> st.
<Goodgame> ??
<bioterror> Goodgame, well, I cannot help you with that
<bioterror> you have to try it out yourself and think if that's what you need and want
<Goodgame> to me it does the same thing, maybe a bit easier his way no?
<bioterror> *shrug*
<Goodgame> ok
<Goodgame> thanks anyway for your help bioterror
<Goodgame> gnight
<ubuntuman> Hey all, hoping someone can help me out. Just installed lubuntu 10.10. wondering if there is a way to save the session on shutdown (ie, open windows, apps etc) , kinda like xfce does.
<phillw> ubuntuman: not that I know of, you may be better off asking on the mailing list.
<wanda> How do I browse for samba network shares on lubuntu 10.10?
<wanda> Seemed like pybrowser was in lucid, is that my best bet?
<phillw> wanda: there was a package missed in the iso... oops :)
<phillw> give me one minute
<phillw> wanda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseNotes/MaverickMeerkat/#Network%20File%20Browsing%20with%20PCManFM
<wanda> Thanks, I'll look it over.
<phillw> there is a 10.10.1 iso due out shortly, I think that they've decided to include gvfs-backends by default as it is causing support calls.
<phillw> the os-prober  issue will also be fixed.
<wanda> Thanks, phillw, I don't know about the os-prober issue.  I didn't realize that regular releases had point releases.
<phillw> wanda: yeah, Julien will be making a point release as those two issues are causing support calls on here and on the forum.
<phillw> we're not a 'regular' release, 10.10 was released as a bets, so we are allowed to 'tweak' it :P
<phillw> */s/bets/beta
<wanda> Thanks, folks.
<audio> Hi all,
<audio> I want to monitor and record the changes made when installing an application.
<audio> Can anyone suggest how to do it?
<audio> Install some sort of monitoring app?
<bioterror> why?
<bioterror> I've used linux since 1998 and I've never found need for anything like that
<audio> I want to try and learn how part of an app works but I can't read the code, so wanted to see what it changes.
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> all you get is: dpkg -L application
<bioterror> :D:D
<bioterror> sudo strace apt-get autoremove
<bioterror> :D
<audio> That looks to list the files but does it show what changes are made to existing files?
<bioterror> hahahaha
<bioterror> oh for real
<bioterror> check the source code
<bioterror> how in the eart you think you can see changes from a binary file
<bioterror> earth
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_file read
<audio> If I can identify the changed files I can then compare them to unchanged versions of the same file.
<audio> The changes are likely to be config files rather than binary
<audio> So I am looking to identify "what changed"
<bioterror> :D
<audio> So I was hoping to find some sort of snapshot of before and after installation.
<audio> Or a record of what happened during installation.
<bioterror> :D
<audio> Does apt-get install write a detailed log of what happens during installing a new app?
<bioterror> if you really want to know
<bioterror> sudo strace apt-get install whatever
<audio> OK, I'll look into strace.
<lithpr> hello.  I installed lubuntu 10.10, and since installing the ati drivers, when i login my resolution is always reset to 640x480.  any idea what i can do to make my resolution preference persistant?
<bioterror> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lithpr> how linuxy.  thanks :)
<bioterror> I installed last night fglrx drivers
<bioterror> and no problems
<lithpr> hmm, yeah, i'm having pretty bad luck with the 10.10 'buntus on this machine
<lithpr> there is no setting for resolution defined in my xorg.conf
<lithpr> i'll google around to see where/how i should define it
<lithpr> thank you
<dean_> Hi I am currently using Ubuntu gnome desktop which runs fine but I have installed the LXDE desktop but no wireless connection could someone help me?
<dean_> anyone here?
<qwm> argh. burnt 10.10 to a cd, to install on an old inspiron 8200. but it fails... and it leaves me clueless.
<zk_> 'ello all
<zk_> quick question
<zk_> how do i install a new theme? :D
<zk_> and how do i keep my 1024x768 resolution? after a reboot it goes back to 1600x1200
<slooksterpsv> question how can I change the bottom lxde bar to have a different look cause it's a gradient white to black to white
<slooksterpsv> nvm found it
<slooksterpsv> it was just in the panel settings
<bioterror> :D
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> is there any app like pitivi i can use in windows ??
<MichealH> Windows Movie Maker? xD
<MichealH> I joke.
<MichealH> There will be one around. You could do It with Flash.
<kosaidpo> MichealH: iwanna sumthin easy to use flash needs another 3 months to take in hands first
<kosaidpo> then  start the artistic part again
<kosaidpo> :S
<kosaidpo> hello there
<gogeta> hey
<slooksterpsv> hi
<gogeta> lubuntu is awsome butn i dont like chrome
<gogeta> and seem to be unable to remove it without removing the lubuntu-desktop package
<gogeta> unfortanly chrome is a fail for gma netbooks
<gogeta> video rendering is slow
<slooksterpsv> ok
<slooksterpsv> you can remove it and if it does remove lubuntu-desktop that's fine, its just a meta-package
<slooksterpsv> so it won't remove lubuntu or that, otherwise you can leave it installed and ignore it
<gogeta> well i knoe they whont change there defuly broswer but it shouldent be linked to there meta package so i can change it without issue
<gogeta> 4gb netbook every byte counts
<phillw> gogeta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#Remove%20lubuntu-desktop
<gogeta> i dont whant to remove it
<gogeta> im saying if i try to remove chrome it trys to
<phillw> gogeta: it is completely safe to remove, please read the link I posted up.
<gogeta> they need it not linked to that meta package
<gogeta> so remmoving the meta will not effect updates?
<slooksterpsv> nope
<phillw> gogeta: it has to be for us to be able to use the --no-recomends command, which saves a pile of other stuff being installed.
<phillw> gogeta: you only need to pop it back on when lubuntu changes from, say 10.10 to 11.04, then it can be removed again.
<gogeta> got ya
<gogeta> yea chrom is snappy on rendering but video rendering its alot slower then ff
<phillw> gogeta: it's why I documented it up, it's an FAQ (Frequently Asked Question).
<gogeta> but chrome is built for dule cores when it comes to that
<phillw> gogeta: have you installed the lubuntu-restricted package?
<gogeta> it has the same efect on all my older machines
<gogeta> just how chrome is
<slooksterpsv> well technically it's chromium, which is built for speed as far as I know
<gogeta> spped in html rendering
<gogeta> speed
<gogeta> not so mutch video
<slooksterpsv> right video eh..
<slooksterpsv> I play divx, flash, etc. videos just fine, but then again I'm on a brand new machine, I'll have to see if I can obtain some older hardware to test out
<gogeta> any gma atom netbook
<gogeta> you will see the diffrence
<gogeta> not so mutch divx
<gogeta> being i use the mplayer plugin
<gogeta> so not anything to do with what broswer then
<phillw> gogeta: the only vid channel I browse is you-tube, with the html5 trial, so I'm not to sure what the others are like.
<gogeta> its to bad the vlc plugin fails at everything lol
<phillw> gogeta: vlc works out of the box for me?
<gogeta> i mean forweb divx streams
<gogeta> it will just sitb at wating for video
<gogeta> sit
<slooksterpsv> gogeta: if its the gma 500 poulbsa however that's spelled yeah that's the worst chipset I've seen
<gogeta> gma 450
<gogeta> most netbooks use it
<gogeta> thers some tweaks you can make to make it preform
<gogeta> like overlcoking to 300mhz
<gogeta> 400mhz
<gogeta> doesent hurt them any
<slooksterpsv> that's not too bad, the 500 is horrible I actually hate myself for purchasing the netbook I got with it
<gogeta> use gma booster
<gogeta> and firfox or modori
<gogeta> handels web vids on them alot nicer
<gogeta> gma 500 serise can do 400mhz safly
<slooksterpsv> tried, no difference lol - I did the tweeks in Ubuntu for it, the 3d effects were nice and only Ubuntu Netbook Edition would allow me to watch Hulu at full screen with medium-low skipping
<gogeta> there just underclocked desktop gpus
<slooksterpsv> yeah, if you want to continue this discussion further, join #lubuntu-offtopic for OT discussions
<gogeta> booster + ff hulu medum no skips
<gogeta> lol ok
<slooksterpsv> really? wow the 4500 is a lot nicer
#lubuntu 2010-11-14
<gogeta> anyone knoe abought eepc
<gogeta> thers a feture from xandros i wnna do with lubuntu
<slooksterpsv> what feature is that?
<gogeta> when you insert a sd card in xandros it will set that as your total fs size
<gogeta> not a sepret card
<gogeta> i suppose i can make it a perment setting using lvm
<gogeta> but then removing it = no boot
<slooksterpsv> ouch uh... I don't know how to do that I apologize
<gogeta> yea i cant find any info on it
<gogeta> guess its not to big of a deal
<slooksterpsv> well let's research it out I"ll see what I can find
<gogeta> heh trust me i have been all over google for that one
<gogeta> only a fourm post asking how with no replys
<phillw> gogeta: bioterror was 'playing' with SD cards yesterday, hang around until he is next active.
<phillw> he had his working fine.
<gogeta> phillw: working isnt the issue
<phillw> but it is 02:14 over there, and he'll be tucked up in bed.
<gogeta> phillw: its abought using it as a disk space expansion but still be removbale like xandros had it
<phillw> gogeta: for something like that, I'd suggest the mailing list.
<phillw> lubuntu <> xandros
<phillw> gogeta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved
<gogeta> phillw: lol yea diffrent os but that feature has to be diable in other distros
<phillw> there are some clever people on the ml, who have done all sorts of 'daft' things to lubuntu, one of them may be able to give you some pointers.
<gogeta> phillw: looks like its purly softwhere drivin
<slooksterpsv> gogeta: time to learn python :P
<gogeta> i guess unr has it aruldy
<slooksterpsv> oh really? I'll have to look at that, I wonder how they did it
<gogeta> just was in a fourm post unr has it
<gogeta> but unr is going the wayside anyways
<gogeta> being ubuntu 11 will use unity on all versions
<slooksterpsv> I'll see if I can find out anything regarding how they did it and see what it would take to implement it into Lubuntu
<slooksterpsv> not into the whole Lubuntu system as that would be up to the developers, but you could offer the idea up to them and see what they thing
<phillw> gogeta: unity has virtually no affect on lubuntu, http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=251
<gogeta> phillw: looks like aufs does what im asking wonder if its enabled in he gernec kernel
<gogeta> and it is
<tamme> hi there
<tamme> I'm runing lubuntu 10.10 and everything is working great :) yeah
<jpmccarthy> has anyone had any luck making lubuntu open for remote desktop?
<jpmccarthy> I keep getting error on port 5900
<zk_> anyone online?
 * phillw i am
<zk_> phillw : how can i keep my resolution after reboot?
<phillw> zk_: if i recall, it is a known bug. you can install xorg.conf which will remember it for you.
<zk_> phillw : how do i do that? :d
<zk_> phillw : or where do i find xorg.conf to edit it?
<phillw> zk_: be patient!! I'm digging :)
<phillw> try http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<zk_> phillw : thanks. and one more thing any idea how to use transgaming cedega? :)
<phillw> zk_: not a clue, there is a gaming area on the main forum at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=93 with the multi media section at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334 just remember to use the lubuntu tag so they know you're not using 'vanilla' ubuntu
<zk_> phillw : ok...what is the desktop service for lubuntu? sudo service gdm stop say there is no gdm service running
<zk_> ?
<phillw> zk_: lxdm
<phillw> sorry :( should have told you that.
<zk_> phillw : done with the xorg.conf ... is that all? i'll to a reboot to see :D
<phillw> zk_: if you've set the resolution in xorg, it should remember it for you (crosses fingers)
<leszek> hi
<hblount> hi. i am trying to install lubuntu on an old laptop but when it gets to "allocate drive space" part, there's nothing listed in the window so i cant choose where to install. can anyone help?
<bioterror> alternate install or what?
<hblount> no. regular lubuntu usb install
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> no that old laptop then if you can boot from usb ;)
<bioterror> nothing listed
<bioterror> sounds like it doesnt find your hdd?
<hblount> yeah...its weird. i can see it in file manager, but i cant open it and look at files. i just did the other day with live boot... :P
<hblount> open and look at files that is
<bioterror> :o
<leszek> hi
<bioterror> howdy
<head_victim> Morning
<sultan2> man, I'm so desperate, I just added a *ubuntu room to my Roster (Buddy List) ;)
<sultan2> I'm a bioterror addict...
<bioterror> hahaha
<sultan2> how are you? ;)
<bioterror> fine thanks
<bioterror> how about you
<sultan2> I'm good, thank you very much :)
#lubuntu 2011-11-07
<trace_> tete
<wxl> harumph
<leszek> hi
<pmatulis> hi
<Timo_> Hi everyone, is it right, that when I remove one of the 'standard' lubuntu applications, it also removes the pacakges 'Lubuntu-desktop'? How can I remove the package, without removing lubnutu-desktop?
<brother-> Timo_: why do you need the lubnutu-desktop?
<Timo_> because if I remove that, my whole desktop is basically gone ;)
<brother-> Timo_: it soed nothing for the system really and if you break the chain it sets up you are on your own
<leszek> Timo_: nope it won't be gone
<Timo_> oh
<brother-> soed == does
<Timo_> let me try
<brother-> lubnutu-desktop is just a meta
<leszek> exactly
<Timo_> hey how nice: "Your battery is fully charged"
<Timo_> :D
<Timo_> ah and if I do sudo apt-get purge?
<leszek> an empty package only there to pull dependencies
<leszek> so it doesn't matter as it has no config
<leszek> only a copyright file I guess
<Timo_> alright, then I probably broke it by deleting some other package
<leszek> that might be
<Timo_> is pcmanfm requried for the system? It looked like it
<Timo_> I want to use nautilus, as I'm a heavy user of the networks option in nautilus
<leszek> yeah its the filemanager
<Timo_> can I change it so that nautilus is my filemanager?
<leszek> pcmanfm does support the same networking functions nautilus does
<leszek> as they both use the same gvfs backend
<Timo_> mm really?
<leszek> yep
<Timo_> where do I open a connection then, in pcmanfm?:D
<Timo_> as I can only create a new file/folder
<Timo_> not a connection to webdav/ftp/sftp etc.
<leszek> smb,nfs,sftp everything works in pcmanfm
<Timo_> mm sounds awesome :)
<leszek> just type in the correct adress in the adressbar, like sftp://foo@192.168.100.133
<Timo_> I see
<Timo_> awesome!
<Timo_> well, let's throw away nautilus again then :D
<Timo_> I'm excited to use this lubuntu as my main computer for school and work!
<Timo_> oh I love it! It's so responsive! :)
<Timo_> 360mb while running libreoffice, eclipse and thunderbird! :D
<Timo_> ah oops, I accidentily removed the 'quick start' launcher, any way I can get it back?:D
<Timo_> aah got it back, but without launchers, well I guess I'll add them again:D
<Timo_> mm I'm considering installing lubuntu on my main machine as well :D
<leszek> nice
<xsaidx> hello guys
<lubuntu214> just installed my new 1gb ram. but I think maybe one of them isn't in right. or is it? does this sound right for 2 rams of 1gb each at 1.84230042 gigabyte?
<xsaidx> lubuntu214: uhm i guess more ran will always be welcom fo cool use and more performance
<vDevXY> hi
<vDevXY> well nobody here i guess^^
 * holstein is here
<holstein> its not really a social channel though... whats up vDevXY ?
<vDevXY> i have a big problem with my laptop
<vDevXY> had lubuntu running on it for 2 or 3 months
<vDevXY> had no issues i couldnt manage
<vDevXY> but now my wlan is blocked
<vDevXY> and i cant unblock it
<holstein> vDevXY: if this happened after an update, i would take a look during boot
<vDevXY> some others seem to have the same problem and solved it, but these thins doesnt work^^
<holstein> hit shift when you see it start booting
<holstein> look for an older kernel
<holstein> and try booting that older kernel, see if all is well, and note what kernel you are using...
<vDevXY> kk
<holstein> uname -a in the terminal
<xsaidx> holstein: hello
<vDevXY> well im back in a few minutes
<holstein> xsaidx: \o/
<xsaidx> earlier with this pc im using i've been tryin to boot this pc for abt 30 minus and all time i get a black screen no bios typin no grub menu no keyboard control what cause that me i think its graphical issue
<holstein> xsaidx: yeah... try nomodeset
<holstein> booting the live CD, hit shift... look at the bottom... there should be an F6 option
<holstein> look in there and set 'nomodeset' with the spacebar
<holstein> try getting to the desktop
<xsaidx> holstein: noo the thing is my pc run but icant do anythin to it the screen is black from the start i dont even see those things that apear whilw the bios run and i stay in the dark : D
<holstein> xsaidx: right
#lubuntu 2011-11-08
<holstein> i would try 'nomodeset' from the live CD you used to install from
<holstein> then, you will confirm that it ist he graphics card
<xsaidx> holstein: well now i dont have my live usb now i wanna check if its graphical issue or not where can i check that
<holstein> if this is something that used to work, and recently broke, you can try what i sugggested to vDexXY
<holstein> try an older kernel
<xsaidx> holstein: ahh isee just to let you kno ealrlei a days ago i had a conflid in my mother board so i had to deactivate my network card
<xsaidx> holstein: infact i had the same poblem im using natty and now installed the kernel 3.1 its not stable is it
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> i mostly run 10l04
<holstein> 10.04*
<holstein> i consider the non-LTS's 'testing'
<xsaidx> holstein: okies thanks
<xsaidx> holstein: i made another account ok and i dont want it to be able to use sudo how can i do that
<wxl> i've noticed quite a few changes in network-manager lately tho for me it's been getting nothing but better. it used to be where i couldn't connect more than once to a numeric ssid. that got better. and then it was my wireless was always disabled upon boot. now it's all good.
<xsaidx> wxl: any idea how to do that
<wxl> i'm on the opposite side of the fence from holstein. i run latest (note, not ubuntu+1) and always include proposed and backports
<xsaidx> wxl: i made another account ok and i dont want it to be able to use sudo how can i do that
<holstein> wxl: yeah, it can go either way too
<wxl> in general it shouldn't by default xsaidx
<holstein> with hardware support
<holstein> you might get better support from bleeding edge
<wxl> holstein: i did get some kernel updates the other day that were fubared
<wxl> they were promptly held bakc
<holstein> wxl: long as you know what to do... go for it :)
<wxl> :)
<holstein> xsaidx: try sudo with the new account
<xsaidx> holstein: yesh when i do sudo adduser somename i dont wana this account to be able to use sudo
<wxl> xsaidx: login to the new user and try to use sudo
<wxl> if it works, then we need to fix it
<wxl> if not, it's not broken
<wxl> (shouldn't be broken)
<xsaidx> wxl: i did and used it
<wxl> ...and... ?
<holstein> xsaidx: so, you made a new user, and you can sudo *as* that new user?
<xsaidx> yesh with the new user im able to use sudo and me i dont want this
<holstein> when i do 'adduser' in the terminal, that new user comes out default without sudo privs
<holstein> xsaidx: would you mind to try that? in the terminal?
<holstein> and tell us how you created the user you made already
<wxl> isn't user NONE=(NONE) NONE the right syntax for sudoers?
<xsaidx> i did sudo adduser name_here
<xsaidx> holstein: try what
<holstein> xsaidx: right
<holstein> thats what works just fine for me
<holstein> no sudo rights
<xsaidx> holstein: well me ican use in it let me check again haha even i kno already hang on please il swicth to that user
<wxl> that's weird
<wxl> but not impossible
<holstein> the user thing?
<wxl> yeah
<holstein> i think its something to do with how its being tested
<wxl> you can change the template so to speak for new users
<wxl> adding them to %admin or %sudo may be what's going on
<wxl> ..of course, there's that
<holstein> or, how the user was created... some GUI or something
<xsaidx> hello guys
<xsaidx> im back
<wxl> did it work?
<xsaidx> yesh hes able to use sudo
<holstein> hmmm
<wxl> ok so go to system tools > users and groups > manage groups
<wxl> check the properties on admin and sudo and make sure that the new user isn't checked
<holstein> maybe im just remembering it incorrectly, since no one has that password
<xsaidx> holstein: i want to mention that long time ago when i install lbunutu i use sudo with no psw needed to type and changed that manually
<holstein> from the live CD?
<wxl> if you STILL have the problem then check /etc/sudoers for which groups (that's the %groupname thing) have ALL=(ALL) ALL or ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<wxl> you should also look in there to see if there's an explicit line for the user itself
<xsaidx> wxl: no this its fixed ; ]
<xsaidx> yeh guys its not checked
<xsaidx> how can i fix that ?
<wxl> go check /etc/sudoers
<xsaidx> guys and all the apps installed in my main account are here ready to use is that normal ??
<xsaidx> wxl: opned it
<wxl> ...and...?
<xsaidx> thats my account line in there guest:x:1001:1001:,,,:/home/guest:/bin/bash
<wxl> wtf that's not /etc/sudoers syntax
<xsaidx> dude hang on
<holstein> is this a persistent live xsaidx ?
<xsaidx> ill pasite.org the file okies
<xsaidx> holstein: yesh it is
<holstein> well, i would install
<holstein> do a typical install, and you'll get a more typical system
<holstein> you can install to USB if thats what you are going for
<xsaidx> holstein: thats a typical install
<lubuntu214> ram is fine just removed one of them rebooted looked at task manager again and notice it was a lot less then put it back in rebooted and checked and back to what it was. so I guess 2 rams of 1gb each adds up to 1.8 gb
<xsaidx> noo i install from live usb
<holstein> lubuntu214: yeah, thats fine
<holstein> some of its probably your graphics too lubuntu214
<lubuntu214> maybe
<holstein> lubuntu214: ?
<holstein> confirm it
<holstein> go in the bios and look
<lubuntu214> oh yeah my graphics is really low
<xsaidx> lubuntu214: some of it will be used for u graphical thingy
<wxl> i got a gig
<xsaidx> lubuntu214: its not cus its low cus it doesnt have its own memoy
<lubuntu214> my graphics card as memory and its not very much
<holstein> that doesnt seem like an error
<holstein> lubuntu214: open a terminal and run...
<holstein> free -m
<xsaidx> guys is that possible what hes sayin cus i assume w constructore will never do such thing
<xsaidx> o ami wrong
<wxl> weird mine shows 1000 and not less
<holstein> cool
<lubuntu214> I'll pastebin output
<holstein> i got 2004
<wxl> no need lubuntu214
<holstein> lubuntu214: you can, or just look at the total
<xsaidx> my lame /etc/passwd http://pastie.org/2828297
<wxl> just look for total mem
<wxl> NOT /ETC/PASSWD xsaidx
<wxl> /ETC/SUDOERS
<lubuntu214> just got my new DVD  dual layer burner/player it works great burning some videos on it now! :)
<lubuntu214> its tiny very tiny almost the size of the discs that go in it
<lubuntu214> very quite too
<wxl> fancy
<xsaidx> wxl: ok okay
<wxl> my laptop still needs a battery.. i have to run off of ac
<lubuntu214> works great in lubuntu
<wxl> this thinkpad r60 does have a fingerprint scanner.. would be rad to get that going
<lubuntu214> search repo for fingerprint scanner
<lubuntu214> there's probably a package for it
<xsaidx> wxl: http://pastie.org/2828323
<wxl> xsaidx: your last line will ensure that every single user has sudo access
<lubuntu214> aes2501-wy - userspace software for usb aes2501 fingerprint scanner
<lubuntu214> arp-scan - arp scanning and fingerprinting tool
<wxl> not having much experience with a persistent live i'm not sure what ramification that may have
<lubuntu214> wxl ^^
<wxl> neither, lubuntu214 , sorry
<lubuntu214> those packages don't work with your fingerprint scanner?
<wxl> arp-scan is for networking
<xsaidx> wxl: what you mean with pesistent live well me i have a normal install okies and excuse my lame english undestandin ;]
<wxl> and i don't have a usb fingerprint scanner
<wxl> xsaidx: use "sudo visudoers" to get rid of the last line of that file
<wxl> if you have a normal install there should be no reason why that would have any effect
<xsaidx> wxl: will comment it out ight ?
<wxl> i'm just not sure why the hell it's there
<wxl> it basically says "everyone and anyone has access to everything"
<lubuntu214> that was fast for burning a 3.12 gb of data on a 4.8gb data its at 99%
<lubuntu214> :)
<xsaidx> wxl: as i told you while i installed my lbuntu when i hit sudo i wasnt in ned to type the psw and changed that manualy
<wxl> xsaidx: i have no clue what you just said, but i'm sure that last line is your problem
<xsaidx> wxl: this install okies the first time i use it when i use sudo i dont need to enter the psw im talkin about my main account
<mark_> so
<VxDev> no chance^^
<wxl> xsaidx: get rid of that line and see what happens
<xsaidx> wxl: ok
<VxDev> still have the rfkill block problem with my wlan
<lubuntu214> dvd burning completed!
<lubuntu214> :)
<holstein> VxDev: you could try ndis with the windows driver
<xsaidx> wxl: thanks but why its doin this
<VxDev> never used ndis
<VxDev> i am still a linux nub^^
<lubuntu214> noobies!
<lubuntu214> you are what you think!
<lubuntu214> remember that!
<VxDev> u tu :p
<lubuntu214> if you think you're a nub you are one!
<VxDev> *too xD
<wxl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1677127 >> VxDev
<lubuntu214> there was a famous quote by a famous person about that
<xsaidx> lubuntu214: its kind of modesty i kno people knows mcuh stuff about IT but they always i think  or sumthin like this
<lubuntu214> if you think you're not then you aren't
<VxDev> @wxl i have read this thread already
<meetingology> VxDev: Error: "wxl" is not a valid command.
<VxDev> no help
<xsaidx> lubuntu214: maybe you'e but ur juste wrong okies n maybe not so yeah it deponds
<lubuntu214> what??
<wxl> seems you're not the only one VxDev .. i'd search for your particular adapter and/or computer
<wxl> (along with rfkill block)
<wxl> wish i could be of further help. might be a bug
<xsaidx> lubuntu214: you might think ur not noob but infact u jst wrong and ur nooob
<wxl> which is to say you might search launchpad
<xsaidx> lubuntu214: you see my point
<wxl> did it work, xsaidx ?
<xsaidx> wxl: yesh
<xsaidx> wxl: other question is it normal to have acces to all apps installed in my main account ?
<lubuntu214> not really
<holstein> apps, probably... not the other users /home 's though
<wxl> xsaidx: you should make sure that you can properly sudo/login with your other accounts
<xsaidx> lubuntu214: please change you name to sumthin uncommon
<wxl> apps are usually global, but if you access to some other user's private bin that's not good
<xsaidx> wxl: ohh it might cause issues ??
<nexus6> hello
<wxl> xsaidx: if it's broken, it could. you should just double check.
<xsaidx> nexus6: nice nickname
<VxDev> anyone knows how the command was to get my hardware informations? lp....?^^
<holstein> lspci
<VxDev> thx
<wxl> lshw too but i don't think that's installed by default
<wxl> i think if you give lspci -vvvk it will give information on available kernell modules as well as currently installed ones which i imagine would be particularly useful to you VxDev
<VxDev> well i first try the ndis method
<xsaidx> back guys
<VxDev> if this doesnt work, i guess i have to install a windows to turn on wifi again -_-
<KM0201> VxDev: what is your wireless device?
<reflexrg> other nicks registered
<VxDev> 07:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<KM0201> VxDev: those should work out of the box.
<KM0201> they did for me anyway
<VxDev> well it worked
<VxDev> till sunday
<VxDev> since then it is blocked -_-
<KM0201> ..
<KM0201> well that doesn't make sense
<KM0201> what did you do on saturday?
<VxDev> i give my laptop to my brother, he was surfing and the day after that it didnt work anymore^^
<xsaidx> VxDev: haha then dont give it to him next time LOL
<VxDev> i killed him already^^
<VxDev> ;D
<KM0201> xsaidx: well, did you ask him what he done?
<VxDev> so no chance to get more infos from him
<KM0201> VxDev: and before i reinstalled Windows, I'd just reinstall Lubuntu (thats just my opinion)
<KM0201> he did something.. obviously
<VxDev> already tried a lubuntu-version on my stick
<VxDev> and have done this cos the prev method didnt work^^
<VxDev> so
<xsaidx> KM0201: done what and to who ?
<VxDev> i have an old lubuntu-version
<VxDev> and still doesnt work
<KM0201> xsaidx: sorry, meant that for VxDev
<VxDev> Linux hpbook 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<KM0201> VxDev: well download the current version?
<VxDev> i thought the whole problem is caused by the latest version
<KM0201> VxDev: you're not making any sense
<VxDev> why?
<xsaidx> VxDev: then try natty
<VxDev> everyone says the newest kernel is the cause
<VxDev> i have natty -_-
<VxDev> 11.04 i think
<VxDev> there was an update with 11.10 or something
<KM0201> you said it worked fine until saturday(i assume it was the current version when you gave it to him).... now you have it back and it doesn't work, yet you think the current version is the problem.
<VxDev> maybe my bro installed it
<KM0201> ok, now we're getting somewhere
<KM0201> 11.04, that device had a lot of problems (at least it did for me)
<wxl> why do you have rfkill again, VxDev ?
<KM0201> but honestly, 11.10, it should "just work"
<VxDev> to see what was the problem
<VxDev> and it seems that my wlan is hardblocked
<wxl> so it didn't work BEFORE rfkill?
<VxDev> and i cant use fn+f11 to reenable it
<VxDev> i guess
<wxl> maybe your hotkey is messed up
<VxDev> but rfkill was already installed :-\
<KM0201> VxDev: try clean installing 11.10
<VxDev> all the other hotkeys work perfectly
<wxl> that means next to nothing
<KM0201> second, your brother needs the crap kicked out of him, you don't do upgrades like that on someone elses machine... when it's on loan to you.
<VxDev> oot@hpbook:/home/mark# rfkill list all
<VxDev> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: yes
<VxDev> 1: hci0: Bluetooth Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no
<VxDev> thats the prob, i dont know what happend to the laptop
<VxDev> but well ill try 11.10
<KM0201> VxDev: i take it you tried "rfkill unblock all"   right?
<VxDev> yes^^
<VxDev> and rmmod + unblock + modprobe no chance
<VxDev> and i took out the battery, tried 30 secs power button to maybe restart hardware, no chance
<VxDev> in bios i cant turn it on or off
<KM0201> VxDev: if you boot a live cd/USB... does the device work?
<VxDev> the wifi-fn button has a light, if it is off it is red, if it is on it is blue, well booting it it gets from red to blue and it always is blue and i cant turn it off
<VxDev> no tried live usb
<KM0201> VxDev: ok, what about cd?
<VxDev> didnt try, but shouldnt make a difference
<VxDev> maybe another ubuntu version?
<KM0201> VxDev: you're not making any sense
<KM0201> so you have not tried booting a cd or USB?
<VxDev> i tried booting an usb :-\
<VxDev> but not a cd
<KM0201> ok, and your wireless still did not work.
<KM0201> on the live usb?
<VxDev> yes
<KM0201> did you try running rfkill unblock all     on the live usb?
<VxDev> yes
<VxDev> but as u know rfkill unblock all doesnt effect hard blocked wifi
<KM0201> right
<KM0201> i'm wondering if there isn't something wrong w/ your wifi switch
<VxDev> no plan
<VxDev> how can i find out?^^
<KM0201> thats the only thing that makes sense
<KM0201> maybe bro was a little aggressive when he went to turn it off?
<KM0201> frankly i never use those hardware buttons anyway... they do tend to be finicky under Linux
<VxDev> aggressive when he turned it off?
<lubuntu214> just burnt a dvd and both my internal and external drives can't read it. xfburn said it was completed finne... what gives. I am able to mount dvd movies dunno why he won't mount what I just burnt
<VxDev> is it possible to reset the wifi-module if i take the hardware out, reboot, shutdown and put it in again?^^
<KM0201> aggressive=broke the button underneath... pushing it way to hard
<wxl> there should be an acpi event for that key
<wxl> what kind of computer is it?
<VxDev> hp 635^^
<VxDev> how can i see these acpi events
<VxDev> well one guess
<VxDev> maybe it is connected to jupiter
<VxDev> i used it before to turn my wifi/bluetooth on and off while in plain or train
<VxDev> but jupiter didnt work for one week or so, since i changed my panel
<VxDev> it seems that jupiter is connected to rfkill
<wxl> shit i can't find it
<VxDev> ?
<wxl> the acpi event
<wxl> it's well documented for my thinkpad
<VxDev> ah k^^
<wxl> holy shit i DO have a usb fingerprint reader
<VxDev> isnt there something like dmesg that shows me a log when i push a button
<VxDev> :D
<KM0201> assuming the button works.. dmesg would probably show it.
<VxDev> [   62.428468] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e02b <keycode>' to make it known.
<VxDev> lol look what i found in dmesg^^
<wxl> probably being the key word
<wxl> ain't doing crap for me
<VxDev> well jupiter didnt solve the problem, so it has to be the button
<VxDev> how can i use this setkeycodes... ^^
<VxDev> ok i try 11.10
<mugwort13> Anyone know of a decent pkg to get cursor feedback in Lubuntu?  (sort of like the spinning wheel in Gnome)
<KM0201> nope, sorry
<lubuntu214> solved the issue I used brasero instead of xfburn to burn the dvd now when I insert this after burning it actually mounts
<lubuntu214> dunno why maybe I should file a bug report
<KM0201> lubuntu214: well, xfburn sucks.. it always has.
<lubuntu214> I'll have to find my dvd rw don't want to waste another dvd r just for a report
<lubuntu214> decided to install brasero cause it doesn't require like a ton of libraries for gnome like k3d does with kde
<KM0201> right
<lubuntu214> I am really happy with my new dvd player
<KM0201> k3b is slick, but installing all those kde libraries sucks.
<KM0201> personally, i'm disappointed that gnomebaker is no longer
<lubuntu214> it is very quite and it plays avi files very well with playing dvd
<lubuntu214> also the price was great too
<lubuntu214> 28 dollars for this bad boy
<lubuntu214> on amazon
<lubuntu214> I had a plextor external I don't recommend it it is an expensive piece of shit that breaks after like 50 burns
<lubuntu214> its huge too
<lubuntu214> this player is tiny almost the size of the discs that go in it
<wxl> harumph
<stigz> How do you restart the X server from the command line?
<wxl> startx didn't work?
<stigz> sudo /etc/lxdm restart
<stigz> perhaps?
<holstein> sudo reboot ;)
<wxl> heh
<wxl> the binary is at /usr/sbin/lxdm
<wxl> ;mark
<bioterror> ;hamill
<bioterror> morning
<M0hi> wxl: Wrong channel?
<wxl> oh bah
<wxl> no
<wxl> wrong character
<bioterror> !mark
<ubot5> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<wxl> was trying to /mark my spot
<xsaidx> hello guys anyone use keepassX
<13WAARKUE> I used to use it. Nowadays I use only the inbuild passsword generator of KeePassX whenever I need random name for something.
<xsaidx> 13WAARKUE: idk why even i make an autotype username/psw i get nethin when in the fieds when the page  gets opnend
<xsaidx> 13WAARKUE: any idea why
<13WAARKUE> Sorry, I don't have any idea. I don't think that I ever used that autotype feature.
<xsaidx> 13WAARKUE: okay thanks
<MGandTL> Err...hi, Julien-there isn't any reasonably sized icons available-what's the protocol for this?
<KM0201> say what?
<MGandTL> Err....I was talking to julien about a bug I'm fixing. a 'no icon' bug. apprently debian-specific, so not upstream's problem. He said to come here.
<MGandTL> IDK, sorry if I came to wrong place.
<MGandTL> is there a 'bugs channel instead?
<Timo_> MGandTL: you could try #lubuntu-offtopic but I'm not sure if that's the right place, as it is not really off topic :P
<Unit193> Or you could ping gilir
<MGandTL> Ahh...that's what he said to do, but I didn't know what that meant, so I assumed join this.
<MGandTL> :L
<MGandTL> Anyone enlighten me?
<gilir> MGandTL, just write my name, so I have a notification on IRC :)
<MGandTL> ahh....gotcha.
<MGandTL> :)
<Unit193> (Basically, I just did for you :P )
<MGandTL> gilir, what do I do if upstream doesn't supply icon?
<MGandTL> thanks, Unit.
<gilir> MGandTL, well there are icons in games/ that you can use, it's probably the easier way to fix it
<MGandTL> okay, but they are v.small. I was thinking for gnome3 etc, as the bug should affect all of them.
<MGandTL> thanks for help, if you think /games would do, that's fine.
<MGandTL> :)
<MGandTL> I'll get going.
<gilir> the other solution is to create them, but you need some artistic skills :)
<KM0201> i usually juse google image for icons, and it works out fine.
<KM0201> put them all in a common flder, and i know where they are
<MGandTL> ok, that's what I did. just checking with people, first ug ever.
<MGandTL> *bug
<MGandTL> so I'll do the cleaning thing and stick with original, that be ok, gilir?
<gilir> KM0201, but you need to check if the license is OK, no very easy for a random image from Google
<KM0201> gilir: i've never really worried bout that
<MGandTL> true. I'll check site I got it from. I can always replace.
<gilir> for you maybe, but not for images you want to put in Ubuntu ;)
<MGandTL> How about I check site, file bug in art or something, leave it at that.
<MGandTL> ?
<KM0201> gilir: well yeah, thats what i was saying "for me".
<KM0201> thats why i told him what "i" do..
<MGandTL> sorry I'm being a pain.
<MGandTL> I'll get back to coding.
<MGandTL> :)
<gilir> MGandTL, that's why using image in upstream is easier, you're you will not have this type of problems :)
<MGandTL> gilir, ok. I'm just not sure what to, the icons aren't really big enough, I asked upstream and they said it's not their problem. Whcih I suppose it's not.
<MGandTL> I'll go with the round icon and the blocky appearance won't look too bad in Unity menu.
<MGandTL> etc.
<MGandTL> If somebody doesn't like it, they can fix it.
<MGandTL> round icon from /games, don't worry.
<gilir> yes, it's better than nothing
<MGandTL> yup. okay, do that.
<MGandTL> byeee!
<xiaoy> How to add an item to lxde's bottom-bar?
<manvo> Right Click on LXPanel > Add/Remove Panel Items
<wxl> ..unless you want to add something incompatible, like some gnome applet
<wxl> (at least for now)
<xiaoy> wxl, thanks for the answer. I just need to add an application launcher, how to do it?
<wxl> you mena you want to add to the default pcmanfm and chromium, xiaoy ?
<wxl> if so right click on one of them and click on "application launch bar" settings
<wxl> if for some reason you're trying to add an app that isn't in the menu, then you need to make an entry for it
<wxl> for that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#I_don.27t_know_how_to_make.2BAC8-add_a_application_to_.22start.22_menu%2E
<xiaoy> wxl, yes i need to make first a link in the main menu, the link you posted is about that?
<wxl> yep
<xiaoy> wxl, thank you very much, that's what i was looking for ;)
<wxl> np xiaoy
<kevlar_> Hi, I have a question
<kevlar_> I just installed lubuntu and I'm wondering how I can access my network forlders
<nothingspecial> kevlar_: windows or linux?
<kevlar_> Its a windows network folder
<wxl> kevlar_: smb://server/share
<wxl> in pcmanfm
<nothingspecial> kevlar_: You need samba. I know nothing of windows. Sorry.
<kevlar_> Thanks
<wxl> nothingspecial: samba's already built it
<wxl> built in i mean
<wxl> pcmanfm will mount it to ~/.gvfs if you want to access it through terminal
<wxl> or if you like an all terminal solution:
<wxl> mount -t cifs //server/share /mountlocation
<wxl> sudo mount -t cifs //server/share /mountlocation
#lubuntu 2011-11-09
<lunasspecto> Hello all. I've done a lot of tinkering, and have extensively perused documentation and forums, but I still can't seem to use my laptop's internal microphone in Lubuntu. (My laptop is a Dell Inspiron 1526.) Any ideas?
<phillw> lunasspecto: If you pop onto the main forum area, they have both a dell area and a laptop area - Have a read through their FAQ's
<lunasspecto> Thanks, I'll give it a shot.
<n0yd> can i get wubi to install lubuntu?
<wxl> howdy phill
<phillw> hi wxl sorry, busy catching up on 2 weeks stuff! - ping me if you need me :)
<wxl> naw just wanted to say hi
<phillw> wxl: it went well, eventually... The old saying "never again" rings true... But, I never need to do it again :)
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> i got a thinkpad so i'm finally running lubuntu in a more supported state
<wxl> oh sigh
<phillw> I had a thinkpad running knoppix so many years ago.... the thinkpads should be okay with linux?
 * phillw oops wrong channel ... offtopic
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol
<l33_> hi
<l33_> any1 here using the rt preempt patched kernel
<xiaoy> How to add a new file model in lubuntu? (ex: New Doc Documents.doc)
<bioterror> what?
<xiaoy> bioterror, when i right click on the file-manager window, and i select create -> new, i just get folder and new file; i wont to add a doc document model file
<xiaoy> like with the models folder in gnome-ubuntu
<xiaoy> bioterror, also another question: how to add the trash can icon to lubuntu desktop?
<bioterror> if I tell you how to add trash icon, do you promise not to whine about "it misses "empty trash" and icon doesnt show if it's full, empty or half full?
<bioterror> I have to say I dont know about the first case
<xiaoy> bioterror, XD. i promise
<xiaoy> bioterror, don't worry about the first case, i'll find a solution :)
<bioterror> xiaoy, http://forum.lxde.org/styles/prosilver/imageset/icon_post_target.gif
<bioterror> asdasdasd
<bioterror> http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?p=5680&sid=e91b1441eb6a06a22ecd99ee81528916#p5680
<bioterror> there you go
<xiaoy> bioterror, sorry again: how to setup default application in lubuntu?
<xiaoy> ex: browser...
<bioterror> you have in preferences that
<bioterror> I dont have a lubuntu near me atm ;)
<xiaoy> bioterror, ok
<bioterror> there should be default applications or something
<xiaoy> bioterror, hmm when i open the trash icon says: the file doesn't exist
<xiaoy> also executing pcmanfm trash:/// gives the same error
<bioterror> hmmmm
<bioterror> could it be pcmanfm .local/share/Trash/
<bioterror> could it be pcmanfm ~/.local/share/Trash/
<xiaoy> bioterror, do you get expunged files and info folder in you trash too ?
<bioterror> didnt it work?
<bioterror> do I really have to dig one usb pendrive somewhere and boot it up? :)
<xiaoy> bioterror, the folder you gave me actually exist but it's got the dirs i just listed you above
<bioterror> sure
<xiaoy> so it works?
<bioterror> I dont think so
<xiaoy> bioterror, the folder should be: $HOME/.local/share/Trash/files
<xiaoy> now i get all the files i deleted
<xiaoy> thanks
<xiaoy> bioterror, maybe for me it's different becouse i installed lubuntu desktop in ubuntu
<bioterror> does not matter
<bioterror> it's jus thow pcmanfm handles it
<xiaoy> bioterror, thank you. Time to go for me. Bye
<l33_> cu
<ederico> hello, I just installed lubuntu-desktop on my Ubuntu 11.10 and I'm totally new to it. I would like to know on how to configure keyboard shortcuts on Lubuntu?
<bioterror> from ~/.config/penbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#I_want_to_bind_a_key_to_lock_my_screen.2C_how_do_I_do_it.3F for example
<ederico> bioterror: is that addressed to me?
<bioterror> usually to the one who asks
<ederico> sorry, sometimes I enter channels and there's a conversation going on
<ederico> thanks
<excogitation> who can tell me what package the battery app relies on / with what it confilcts? (xmessage: "low  battery")
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> is it possible to activate compiz in lubuntu ?
<bioterror> sure
<aLeSD> bioterror, hi ... how ?
<bioterror> install it and autorun it
<bioterror> or autostart
<bioterror> but what are the benefits?
<aLeSD> faster ?
<aLeSD> bioterror, lubuntu is lighter than xubuntu ?
<bioterror> should be
<Myrtti> you can enable compositing without compiz, dunno how in lubuntu but atleast xubuntu does it
<Myrtti> don't need compiz only for that reason
<aLeSD> Myrtti, maybe I don't need 3d effects
<Myrtti> most of the time I haven't a clue what actual benefit compiz makes, so... yeah. Why do you want compiz, aLeSD?
<aLeSD> Myrtti, I really dunno
<Myrtti> if you don't know what you need it for, why install it?
<aLeSD> eyecandy
<Myrtti> if you're aiming for lighter system, then everything that you slap on top makes it slower
<aLeSD> no compiz
<aLeSD> lubuntu is very fast
<aLeSD> I moved from ubuntu  ... on my atom
<aLeSD> and it's amazing : it seems a new pc
<aLeSD> which is the audio sound system of lubuntu ?
<Gege71> hello
<Gege71> i can't find any information on how to select sound hardware from volume control, anyone can help please
<Souliaq> test
<Souliaq> some guru of "xdg(...)autostart"  file?
<arkanabar> I've upgraded to oneiric and the run command window never has focus, but starts under whatever does.  any ideas?
<brother-> arkanabar: I see the same thing. not all the time but almost. Haven't pinned it closer yet though
<arkanabar> If I were to guess, I'd suspect something in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml .... I probably ought to diff the version from natty with that from oneiric
<arkanabar> I use a keybinding to launch pcmanfm, and it starts below the app with focus, instead of taking it.
<arkanabar> but launching lxterminal with my keybinding, *that* gets focus.
<arkanabar> same goes with mouspad.
<arkanabar> well, let's see if we can figure out how focus is assigned in lxde.
<brother-> arkanabar: focus is 100% openbox
<brother-> or what ever WM you use but openbox is the most common
<arkanabar> figured as much.  then it ought to be in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml somewhere.
<arkanabar> should probably compare it to default lxde-rc.xml as well as natty's lubuntu-rc.xml.
<peter___> hi
<bioterror> howdy
<peter___> can anyone tell me what music player use lubuntu 11.04?
<wxl> audacious or gnome-mplayer
<bioterror> recommend a music player or tell what's included in a default install?
<wxl> that's default
<wxl> recommending one is a thorny topic
<bioterror> wxl, no it is not, MOC ;)
<peter___> in the default install
<wxl> bioterror: well there's that
<peter___> audacious?
<peter___> or what do you recommend?
<wxl> oh jeez
<wxl> too many options
<wxl> what do you want? plain or fancy?
<wxl> graphical or console?
<bioterror> moc
<bioterror> :)
<wxl> library based or playlist based?
<bioterror> libraries tends to suck
<wxl> tend to
<wxl> but some people like them
<wxl> when you have a shit ton of music it's sometimes nice
<peter___> I want a music player graphical
<wxl> also there's the question of what you want to play
<bioterror> I dunno how much that's but I hate my phone with library :D
<wxl> just mp3s? flacs? oggs? apes? wht?
<wxl> see, bioterror -=- immediately moc is out
<bioterror> wxl, why?
<wxl> < peter___:#lubuntu> I want a music player graphical
<bioterror> terminal is graphical :-)
<wxl> well, it is ncurses
<wxl> but still, i have a feeling he doesn't mean that
<bioterror> some people likes deadbeef
<peter___> do you recommend audacious?
<peter___> or another one?
<Unit193> vlc -I ncurses :D or just normal if you must...
<bioterror> peter___, we suggest you to try out as many as you can and decide yourself
<wxl> ew vlc
<wxl> i kind of like aqualung
<bioterror> for me last.fm is important feature
<wxl> see? you're opening up pandora's box here, peter___
<peter___> I use VLC for videos
<wxl> just go try a bunch
<wxl> open up lubuntu software center and sort through there
<bioterror> install mpd and a graphical client :D
<peter___> I understand jjaa
<bioterror> and I got distracted from typing and essay
 * bioterror goes back to lurk mode
<wxl> hey sweet
<bioterror> an
<wxl> http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Linux-and-Open-Source/10-Linux-Distros-Every-IT-Manager-Should-Know-574208/?kc=EWKNLINF11092011STR1
<wxl> lubuntu is one of 10 distros it managers should know
<wxl> ubuntu is NOT to be found
<bioterror> hahahaha, crunchbang
<wxl> yeah well
<wxl> at least they didn't throw down puppy
<bioterror> I've seen CentOS run on servers
<bioterror> I would not suggest Mint as they are not so openminded what comes to "do-release-upgrade"
<peter___> Ok, thanks guys and sorry for my english jeje I'm argentinian
<peter___> ;)
<bioterror> at least what I used to use 7 to 9 if I remember right, it was more to "do a fresh installation"
<wxl> no prob peter___
<bioterror> argentina produces good beef
<wxl> i've never used mint
<wxl> deadbeef?
<peter___> I cant write english very well
<bioterror> so I would again suggest http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/ ;)
<peter___> yeah, we have the best beef of the world
<wxl> i guess i've used mintppc which is some sort of bastard of mint and debian
<peter___> I guess jaja
<wxl> but that doesn't count
<lubuntu214> I proudly present the best lightweight distro to Lubuntu team!
<lubuntu214> the selection of apps it installs by default are highly reliable fast and don't ever crash. I can't say the same for xubuntu unfortunately.
<holstein> yeah?.. what crashes lubuntu214 ?
<lubuntu214> well some of the apps that xfce recommends on its site for lightweight alternatives crash and aren't lightweight like they say
<holstein> lubuntu214: if you want, you can really help out by documenting that
<lubuntu214> sure
<holstein> search for and follow up on bugs, or file new ones for us :)
<lubuntu214> well they maybe good working apps just that the ones in ubuntu's repo aren't packaged properly
<holstein> potentially, thats why its helpful when you find something to say something about it
<lubuntu214> Lubuntu is fantastic no crashes on any apps or bugs I have come across so far!
<holstein> anyways... i think lubuntu is nice and polished looking for how slim it is as well
<lubuntu214> yeah I agree
<lubuntu214> look A+, performance A+
<lubuntu214> this time with this installation I am keeping track of all apps I remove and install from the time I installed the distro.
<lubuntu214> also using apps to remove all the junk I don't need and remove all the unneeded packages left over that aren't used by any other apps
<lubuntu214> bleachbit, gtkorphan and this script I use to remove old unused kernels
<lubuntu214> so by keeping that list of installed and uninstalled from clean install I keep my distro working smoothly and fast!
<lubuntu214> :)
<lubuntu214> maybe lubuntu should have an app that does this list automatically but its no big deal I just update the list manually each time I want to install or remove packages
<brother-> something like deborphan?
<brother-> "deborphan - program that can find unused packages, e.g. libraries"
<lubuntu214> I use gtkorphan frontend to deporphan
<brother-> then I don't get your last line there
<lubuntu214> I stated this already scroll up ^^
<brother-> lubuntu already has it
<lubuntu214> I see but I like the GUI
<lubuntu214> I do use commandline apps though
<lubuntu214> but I don't like to have to learn new ones all the time
<brother-> ok. you think it is needed and it is already there. even having some kind of gui
<lubuntu214> this is what I meant by my last line
<brother-> I probably don't understand the whole picture
<brother-> the main thing is that you don't know all the things that are in a default ubuntu apt repo?
<brother-> I think you are far from alone on that one. count me in at least
<lubuntu214> an app that lists all installed or removed packages from clean install deboprhan seems to only list unused programs that didn't get removed with removed packages
<lubuntu214> its no bigie I just list this manually
<lubuntu214> when you remove packages*
<brother-> apt does keep track of those things these days
<brother-> there is a flag for automatic or not
<lubuntu214> for real?
<brother-> if it is not set to auto it will not be removed when it is orphaned
<lubuntu214> like from clean install not listing apps installed by default install ones installed by user?
<brother-> automatic install == package installed as a dependency or such
<brother-> not auto == single package you forced in there
<brother-> if foo depends on bar and you do something like apt-get install foo it will add bar and mark it auto. foo will not be marked auot.
<brother-> when removing foo it will note that bar is still installed and remove that if no other package depend on it
<lubuntu214> well I think my idea will benefit lubuntu I'll write up a report on it later and example enough in detail to get my point and full understanding across
<lubuntu214> I have things to do right now
<lubuntu214> explain*
<brother-> a "clean" install is a hard case too. I guess you mean lubuntu-desktop as base line
<brother-> that's not how I set my things up =)
<lubuntu214> bleachbit can do clean autoclean and autoremove well I've heard that the auto's can break things so I'd only recommend that for advanced users.
<lubuntu214> bleachbit removes just about all the junk files you don't need the only thing I've notice it doesn't is unused kernels and orphan packages
<lubuntu214> okay have to go now
<phillw> hi lubuntu214 and brother- have a quick read of http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=24
<lubuntu214> sorry my bad it was autoremove that someone told me it can cause problems sometimes
<lubuntu214> I have no idea if it does or doesn't I haven't had a problem with it
<lubuntu214> phillw ^^
<phillw> lubuntu214: have a look through http://forum.phillw.net/viewforum.php?f=4 that does cover some of the advanced features of admin, but they really should not be required.
<lubuntu214> I think they told me that sometimes it can removed dependences of other apps that are still installed by where also a dependency for another app that was uninstalled
#lubuntu 2011-11-10
<lubuntu214> I have limited space so I like to keep things clean. 10gb for lubuntu's system files and 28gb for home.
<lubuntu214> after awhile junk files can take up a lot of space
<phillw> lubuntu214: If you are using command line to alter the system, then you are pretty much on your own.
<lubuntu214> some things I do
<lubuntu214> like removing all unused kernels except for currently used one
<lubuntu214> I have a script for that
<phillw> lubuntu214: always keep the last one.....
<lubuntu214> yes I know
<phillw> lubuntu214: pop onto #lubuntu-offtopic
<lubuntu214> going to connect back here and there with nickname reflexrg
<reflexrg> back!
<reflexrg> this is my new nickname. I was lubuntu214. I plan on keeping this nickname!
<LubuntuPowered> that is hip.
<iamfennec> hi all
<iamfennec> anyone up
<iamfennec> hey how do i check my ip addresses in terminal ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> hi
<iamfennec> hi jd
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ifconfig?
<iamfennec> how are you tonight?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> fine
<iamfennec> thanks.. i figured it was something simple
<JohnDoe_71Rus> iamfennec: or use whois web service if you need ip from provider
<iamfennec> actually that was exsactly what i needed
<iamfennec> there we go
<iamfennec> can i use gpart to resize my lubuntu partition from a live cd?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lubuntu is the sae ubuntu with lxde
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *same
<JohnDoe_71Rus> can use the same programs, the same commands
<iamfennec> ok well is there a way to resize the lubuntu partion while useing the said partition ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> beter use liveCD
<iceroot> iamfennec: no, it has to e unmounted first
<iamfennec> i used gpart to resize the windows partition (made it smaller) and i want to make the lubuntu partition bigger
<iamfennec> ok
<iceroot> iamfennec: no problem, but use a live-cd
<iamfennec> so then if i load the live cd i can... you read my mind
<iamfennec> just wanted to make sure my thinking was correct
<iceroot> iamfennec: but a backup is ALWAYS a good idea
<iamfennec> i'm not worried about whats on this computer
<iceroot> iamfennec: until its lost :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> if you move/resize swap, unmount it first. livecd use swap from hdd if can find
<iamfennec> all my important stuff is on the external hd
<iamfennec> what is swap ? i've seen it there but no idea what it does
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/8208-all-about-linux-swap-space
<iamfennec> ok thank you jd
<iamfennec> hey guys need some more help
<iamfennec> i'm on a live cd and opened gpart and can resize the partition to go smaller but not bigger
<iamfennec> i have like 15gb not allocated to anything and i want to add that to the lubuntu partition
<brother-> phillw: thanks. that was not relevant to the case in point
<joesepp> HI! I would like to install russian phonetic keyboard layout. How could I do this?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> joesepp: why you need russian phonetic key?
<joesepp> because I'm a russian language learner :) not familiar with the standard layout
<joesepp> JohnDoe_71Rus: Can you help me?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i think in language settings or keyboard settings
<joesepp> Found it: setxkbmap us,ru -variant ,phonetic : яверты :)
<l33_> hi
<gage_bw> Hi all. I'm about to install lubuntu from a USB stick, but I have a 4GB drive, and might need the 'alternate' version. How is the alternate version different?
<gage_bw> What programs are missing?
<gage_bw> There's a good chance it's nothing I wanted anyway
<gage_bw> Also, is there any reason not to go with 11.10?
<croque> gage_bw: AFAIK the programs installed are the same, it's only the installation process that is different.
<gage_bw> Oh, it takes much less than 4GB on the disk, doesn't it?
<gage_bw> That's good news
<gage_bw> What about "installs on systems with less than about 384MiB of RAM " ?
<gage_bw> Is that the amount required by the installer?
<gage_bw> What I really mean by that question is "Does the alternate installer really just install differently?"
 * gage_bw starts download of alternate
<Gege71> hello, in LXDE appearance / window decoration, i don't have any preview in the right part of windows, could you confirm that ?
<croque> gage_bw: That's my understanding. The alternate install also has a few other options (luks full disk encryption, etc.)
<gage_bw> croque: Neat. Thanks.
<audio> Hi, I'm making this post from an old laptop running 11.10 via a cabled connection.
<audio> This machine uses PCMCIA card for wireless
<audio> How to enable it?
<brother-> lspci and see if it is discovered by the kernel. if not you have to work out what driver is missing
<audio> The card is recognised by the system OK using System Information-->Network Interfaces as wifio and wlan1
<audio> lspci reports only CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)
<iamfennec> audio have you made sure that your simplally network enabled? in the pannal itself
<iamfennec> i know mind tends to somehow unclick that box from time to time
<audio> iamfennec: Yup, its ticked
<audio> but cannot connect as the option is greyed out
<iamfennec> hmmm
<audio> wireless networking is working just fine when I use a USB NIC adaptor
<audio> the PCMCIA card is getting power but no connection
<iamfennec> thats werid because i'm useing a wirless pcmcia card as well no prob
<audio> does additional firmware need to be installed?
<audio> Perhaps I need a specific driver as was suggested by brother
<brother-> audio: most probably
<brother-> what vendor and model of the card do you have?
<audio> brother-: its a Sitecom WN-PCC-01
<audio> Also have D-Link DWL-650+ but have not tested this one yet
<brother-> doesn't really look promising. some hacks with using the windows drivers might be a solution
<brother-> haven't done those things the last years so I can not really help you but the general process is the same as for any such driver. google will help if noone else here can
<audio> brother-: are you referring to ndis wrapper?
<brother-> yes
<audio> OK,  but I am fairly sure that  a Linux native driver exists for the Sitecom as I have seen it working without NDIS Wrapper is a different distro
<audio> It might have been Tiny Core or antiX-M11
<audio> I was just hoping that 11.10 would support them out-of-the-box as it as the distro is aimed at old kit and PCMCIA is old technology.
<audio> *as it is aimed at old kit
<kulus> hi all
<kulus> I want to install lubuntu 11.10 64-bit to my netbook
<kulus> I'm afraid of overwriting my recovery partition or causing win 7 starter to stop working
<kulus> any suggestions?
<kulus> i'm using a usb stick to install from
<brother-> overwrite it and get more space on your new and shiny lubuntu setup.
<brother-> good luck!
<brother-> =)
<brother-> there are no shortcuts. you must know what partition the recovery data is located on.
<kulus> unfortuneately some programs still only work in windows
<kulus> plus I need windows 7 for a job
<brother-> a POSSIBLE way wuld be to boot and inspect the partitions and when you know what files are on what partition you are ready to go ahead
<kulus> will default settings work?
<kulus> would partitioning the windows main drive from windows help
<kulus> and then I could just install in the empty space
<kulus> windows 7 is already defragged
<kulus> brother - is there a site with suggestions for an install in my situation that you know of...have you ever heard of anyone having problems with this setup before?
<kulus> sorry if I'm asking too many questions...
<brother-> kulus: no idea.
<kulus> thanks for your help
<kulus> I'm going to research a bit on the net
<kulus> thanks again...
<osmodivs> Hello. I have a Acer ONE D250 Netbook, after an upgrade in the upgrade manager, I cant boot to Lubuntu (11.10), I am in recovery mode, What can I do to repair this?
<bioterror> and what does it say?
<gage_bw> can't boot in what way, osmodivs ?
<bioterror> !boot-repair
<bioterror> I hate that bot
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<bioterror> !bootrepair
<osmodivs> Boot as in, get IN Lubuntu, there is only the Lubuntu bootsplash image, and it just stays there "loading"
<gage_bw> sounds like what happened to me with xubuntu yesterday. =(
<bioterror> here we go
<bioterror> more info
<bioterror> that sounds more like you have problems with graphics, I think
<bioterror> when it hangs in the bootsplash, can you go to tty1?
<bioterror> for example
<gage_bw> sigh
<gage_bw> "No valid ubuntu cd-rom"
<gage_bw> I'm disappointed at the lack of useful feedback on this error message, too. (not that it's relevant here)
<osmodivs> Nah, that boot repair didn't fix it. What could be wrong with my system, is there a way to find out reading a log or something?
<bioterror> Thu18:37 <bioterror> when it hangs in the bootsplash, can you go to tty1?
<osmodivs> I see I am not the only one with this problem
<bioterror> can you go to the tty1?
<bioterror> yes or no
<osmodivs> bioterror: i'll asume you are talking to me, yes.
<osmodivs> bioterror: Well i guess, thats always possible
<bioterror> you can try for example: sudo service lxdm start
<osmodivs> bioterror: Is that gonna get me to Lubuntu or LXDE, because right now I am in the default session, wich does not let me even browse a USB pendrive since "I am not authorized"
<bioterror> it will start lxdm
<bioterror> I'm interested in errors
<gage_bw> Hey again, all
<gage_bw> Using unetbootin to install, I get 'Install' and 'Install Lubuntu' options. What's up with that?
<osmodivs> Well, let me try that and see what happens
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> is there something lighter than banshee ?
<Osmodivs> bioterror: i'm in Lubuntu. why did this happened?
<Osmodivs> bioterror: Am I gonna have to do this everytime I try to enter Lubuntu?
<bioterror> I dont know
<bioterror> look for /var/log/
<bioterror> there's Xorg.0.log
<bioterror> and messages
<bioterror> and something else
<bioterror> look for errors
<VITAL1051> Hello everybody! Is it possible to set different walls on each desktop in lubuntu 11.10? I searched in web, but found nothing.
<brother-> VITAL1051: not with pcmanfm as the wallpaper displayer. you can probably use some other tool to show the wallpaper and achieve that
<Kutakizukari> I used the Synaptic Software Manager to do a full removal of Chromium because it freezes, when I install it again to get rid of the plugins they are still there. How do I remove fully so when I install it again the plugins will no longer be there?
<Kutakizukari> Synaptic Software Manger = Synaptic Package Manager
<VITAL1051> brother-: Is there something lightweight? I think it must be from xfce. Or something else?
<brother-> Kutakizukari: remove the chromium directory in .config
<brother-> VITAL1051: the keyword was "probably"
<brother-> VITAL1051: I have no idea how to do such a thing. maybe someone else in here knows. if not you have to search in other places
<gage_bw> Hm, I'll ask again:   Using unetbootin to install, I get 'Install' AND 'Install Lubuntu' options. What's up with that?
<VITAL1051> brother-: Thanks)
<gage_bw> I wouldn't bother asking if I wasn't already having problems with installation - just want to make sure that everything is right
<Kutakizukari> brother-, where do I find that directory?
<Kutakizukari> found it
<krasnozer> hi, I've been using lubuntu for a few days and I have a problem with the systray: there is tons of whitespace in it
<krasnozer> it seems to "grow" anytime I got a notificaiton popup
<krasnozer> any tips for this weird problem ?
<krasnozer> right now it takes about 1/4 of the screen width, with only 4-5 icons on it
<soroush> I want to have an ubuntu which has both gnome and lxmd desktiop . is there a diference if I install lubuntu-amd64 and then gnome desktop or ubuntu-64bit and then lxmd?
<soroush> I mean if there is a difference in performance
<soroush> *lxde
<l33_> ;)
<AmberJ> How can I add a keyboard shortcut to start a program in lubuntu 11.04?
<AmberJ> s/program/script
<brother-> AmberJ: edit the file ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<brother-> AmberJ: it is fairly obvious
<AmberJ> Thanks brother- :)
<brother-> right forgot the link
<brother-> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/FAQ#How_do_I_change_the_hotkeys.3F
<brother-> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Openbox#Create_custom_keyboard_shortcuts
<AmberJ> Thanks again :)
<brother-> should cover it
<AmberJ> Now I can use dmenu with lubuntu ;)
<l33_> nite
<sanna> Hi! I changed the behaviour of the desktop interaction, and I cannot find the setting to turn it back.
<sanna> If I right-click on the desktop it says: Terminal emulator, Web browser etc, and it didn't before, but I have no idea how to reverse it.
<phillw> sanna: sorry, I do have it running in my VM. If you are patient, one of the guys should pop on with an answer.
<phillw> *I do not*
<sanna> Thanks, I'll patiently wait then!
<phillw> sanna: if you do get a reply, then ask on the mailing list. We do not bite and if it becomes a FAQ we will add it to the FAQ area. The mailing list can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ContactUs also Amjjawad is keeping a good live thread on the main forum area.
<phillw> sanna: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1844755
<ScottyK> Greetings! I have Ubuntu 11.10 on my kids computer. can anyone recommend a good program that will track time on the computer, and kick them off after set time has been reached? Thanks..
<ScottyK> make that Lubuntu 11.10
<wxl> ScottyK: i think you already got what you need http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/en/man5/timeouts.5.html
<wxl> ScottyK: there's also timekpr but its not in canonical's repos https://launchpad.net/timekpr
<ScottyK> wxl - thanks for the links, I'll check them out!
<wxl> ScottyK: please let us know how it all works out
<wxl> i for one would really like to know
<ScottyK> their webpage says timekpr is no longer being updated.
<ScottyK> might have better luck with the first one
<wxl> i don't think qimo includes time limits
<wxl> have you seen the ubuntu distro for kids?
<ScottyK> qimo?
<ScottyK> several years ago.. forgot about it!
<wxl> qimo4kids.com
<wxl> it's not lubuntu tho
<ScottyK> i like Lubuntu on hte kids computer because it's older hardware,
<ScottyK> I tried Kubuntu and Ubuntu 11.10, and the hardware couldn't handle it
<ScottyK> but so far Lubuntu has been breezing alsong
<wxl> interesting
<wxl> the qimo bits are into the ubuntu repos http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qimo
<wxl> it doesn't look like it's requesting a bunch of gnome garbage
<wxl> xfce might work
<wxl> and you could probably lubuntize it
<wxl> might take a little effort
<wxl> of course like i said i don't think it has parental controls
<wxl> in terms of timelimits
<ScottyK> Can you recommed a distro that has parental controls built in, and runs on older hardware (Pentium 4 2.6 GHZ, 2gb RAM)
<wxl> unfortunately i can't
<wxl> lubuntu has been fantastic in dealing with old hardware
<ScottyK> which is why it was recommended for the kids computer.
<ScottyK> I think writing my own /etc/timeouts file it will accomplish what I want
<wxl> yeah i think it's the right thing
<wxl> oh and it has a warn too
<wxl> nice
<wxl> too bad there's no warnfreq
<ScottyK> I use OpenDNS, and with a good /etc/hosts file it's pretty locked down. I like it
<wxl> sounds like you know you're way around
<wxl> /etc/timeouts will be no problem for you :D
<wxl> i use dyndns's servers
<ScottyK> thanks! What I really love about linux is that I can let my kids just have at it
<ScottyK> I have enough old boxes laying around that they get to play on
<wxl> i wish the g3 ppc powerbook i have had an intel chip
<ScottyK> in fact they get annoyed when they go to thier friends houses and they  only have windows
<wxl> i'm gonna put linux (or possibly unix) on it and give it to my daughter but i know the #1 thing she'll complain about.. no flash :D
<wxl> my daughter LOVES tux
<ScottyK> yeah, my kids are all over the kids games!
<ScottyK> right now the current favorite is super tux 2
<wxl> we used to have a beta of super tux 2 that had the forest world but last time we downloaded it wasn't there
<wxl> so i don't knwo what's up with that and now i can't find the beta again which sucks royal
<wxl> our new favourite is freegish
<wxl> have you tried that????
<ScottyK> freegish? havn't heard of it. querying now...
<wxl> oh it's awesome!
<wxl> you're this ball of tar and it's this whole side-scroller physics puzzle game
<wxl> it is utterly fantastic
<wxl> i cannot WAIT to build some levels on that
<wxl> and then there's the lemmings clone.. forgot the name
<wxl> pingus
<ScottyK> I'll have to add that one. my son will be all over it
<ScottyK> pingus..
<ScottyK> Looks like they will like that one also!
<ScottyK> dinnertime.. catch ya later...
<wxl> see yuz
#lubuntu 2011-11-11
<leo> is there any way to install all multimedia codecs available? Im using ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<wxl> you mean lubuntu?
<wxl> seems like you could just use medibuntu
<leo> yes lubuntu
<leo> no... i have downloaded lubuntu dont want to download another iso
<wxl> uh
<wxl> go look up medibuntu
<wxl> it is NOT a distribution
<wxl> it is a repository of non-free stuff
<wxl> hahah
<wxl> oops wrong channel
<LubuntuPowered> how do you turn off notifications?
<LubuntuPowered> it
<LubuntuPowered> it's annoying
<krasnozer> the lubuntu minimal install, did anyone here tried it ?
<holstein> LubuntuPowered: you could remove whatever is generating them.. i forget what it is... *-notify?
<holstein> if you open synaptic and search notify, and through out a few, i'll know
<l057c0d3r> hello everyone, I was wondering if there was a mailing list or rss feed for new enteries into default repositories for the package manager?
<l057c0d3r> say a new office program or app is added, or new educational apps...
<holstein> l057c0d3r: there wont be new ones added
<holstein> think of the repos as being frozen kind of
<holstein> they get updates.. security updates, to a certain point
<l057c0d3r> what...
<holstein> l057c0d3r: like, ubuntu 10.04 for example
<holstein> it doesnt get firefox 8 or whatever they are up to
<l057c0d3r> thats ok dont use firefox
<holstein> it just gets the latest 3.x or whatever it was
<holstein> l057c0d3r: its just an example
<holstein> if a new browser comes out, it doesnt get added to 10.04
<holstein> OR 11.10 for that matter
<holstein> it would be added in for 12.04
<holstein> more likely, it would be added into debian upstream (AFAIK) and trickle in that way
<l057c0d3r> i see
<l057c0d3r> thanks for that information
<phillw> holstein: as lubuntu uses Chromium as the default browser, I am not really suprised that it does not pick up FFox updates?
<l057c0d3r> chromium isnt bad
<holstein> its just an example
<l057c0d3r> i like developer tools..
<holstein> all of the apps are kind of frozen
<holstein> new apps dont get added in to 11.10
<l057c0d3r> however im disipointed in the adblock addon. works better on firefox
<l057c0d3r> anyway thanks for the information
<holstein> as the software center matures, there will be more commercial apps that would be added on
<phillw> There has been a delay in backporting things to 10.04 some of pcmanfm is not happy, it is on his list of things to do.
<l057c0d3r> new to this flavor of linux...  moved from gentoo fluxbox
<holstein> also, lubuntu = ubuntu
<holstein> the same repos
<l057c0d3r> a lot different when it comes to installing stuff.  and a lot faster...
<holstein> so, if something gets an upgrade, its upgraded there for everything
<phillw> lubuntu chooses its default programmes carefully, whilst you are free to add any others you want - you need to keep them updated, lubuntu will only update the standard ones.
<holstein> lubuntu will update the packages you have installed
<holstein> the package manger will
<l057c0d3r> u sure they use the same repos..  because there is a game on ubuntu that cost 3$ that i cant find anywhere on lubuntu in software manager :-p
<holstein> if you install firefox, and it gets rev'd, it gets it just like buntu
<l057c0d3r> what is that app..
<holstein> l057c0d3r: take a look
<holstein> open up your sources and look for secret.lubuntu.source
<holstein> i dont see that
<holstein> i see just buntu ones
<Unit193> The game on Ubuntu that costs is in the software center, that has pay for software, Lubuntu doesn't have that software center
<holstein> everything is open... dont take anyones word for it... open it up and take a look around :)
<l057c0d3r> is it possible to install it?
<holstein> yeah, its in the repos ;)
<Unit193> Exactly
<l057c0d3r> k thanks
<phillw> l057c0d3r: we do not currently have the 'paid for apps' that ubuntu has. the overhead for even running that as a search breaks the rules of memory / cpu usage. If you want the full Ubuntu software center, simply install ubuntu?
<holstein> keep in mind that lubuntu has chosen this particular package set for speed though
<l057c0d3r> i like the light interface and how it runs
<holstein> so, if you add a lot of things from main normal buntu, you can bog it back down
<l057c0d3r> thats why i have lubuntu
<l057c0d3r> and my games run better / other apps because of less resources being used :-)
<phillw> holstein: indeed
<holstein> would the software center bog it down? i dont think so
<Unit193> Software center isn't lightweight
<l057c0d3r> right but its not running all the time
<holstein> yeah, but its not running in the background right?
<Unit193> Correct
<phillw> holstein: it has taken a lot of tweaks just to get a lubuntu version.
<l057c0d3r> thats all that matters to me
<l057c0d3r> thanks
<holstein> phillw: i bet, its nice and light, and slick too :)
<l057c0d3r> so i could use it to download the game..  then play it with my less resource hungry lubuntu
<holstein> l057c0d3r: correct
<l057c0d3r> and sorry to say this but on my sisters top end lappy ubuntu dashboard lags up terrible
<l057c0d3r> everything else is lightning fast
<holstein> ubuntu 22:57 < jmcantrell> what are the various apps in xfce built with?
<l057c0d3r> but items in the dashboard take forever to show up
<holstein> opps
<holstein> l057c0d3r: what dashboard?
<holstein> unity?
<l057c0d3r> yeah
<l057c0d3r> thats why i have lubuntu
<holstein> unity 2d is pretty light actually
<l057c0d3r> nothing but problems with unity on every system i've tried it on
<holstein> eh, im not going to use it, but its tested ok for me
<l057c0d3r> right it test fine
<l057c0d3r> but you will notice on startup sometimes it takes 5 to 8 min before all menu items in its dashboard show up..  even on top end systems..
<l057c0d3r> now on a desktop you may not notice as much because you don't restart near as often
<l057c0d3r> but anyway enough babling
<phillw> if you guys & gals just want to have a chat about things, please use the #lubuntu-offtopic area. It is not logged like here & it's a great channel to chill out on & discuss things on instead of the logged support channel :)
<l057c0d3r> thanks for the info and take it easy peeps
<Unit193> Have a great night
<Osmodivs> Hello. I am trying to Installa driver for my AcerONE D250 Netbook. The problem is, in the tutorial says I need to input this to know my model: lspci -vnn 14e4 But nothing happens, Is this the right way to know my Wifi model?
<Unit193> You could just run lspci to get the model number
<Osmodivs> I am trying to find out whether a PCI device is supported by the b43 or b43legacy drivers,
<Osmodivs> But I guess it is, since just typing: lspci -vv tells me that "Kernel driver in uses: b43-pci-bridge"
<Unit193> You were looking for the command    lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4   (You missed the grep)
<Osmodivs> Ah, well, I was using it like this: lspci -vvnn grep | 14e4
<Unit193> Heh, yeah. You need to pipe it into grep ;)
<Osmodivs> Unit193: Thx
<Unit193> Sure, got what you need?
<Osmodivs> Yep
<Osmodivs> Now lets see if I can compile a driver :D
<Osmodivs_> Is there a way to put a gcc compiler by default in Lubuntu? I was trying to install a wifi firmware and asked me for a "make", do I downloaded "make" and did make on the firmware, but now i get a "no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"
<Osmodivs_> Man!
<Osmodivs_> This is outraegous
<Osmodivs_> or whatever you spell that
<Osmodivs_> Anywho...
<wxl> now that's just weird
<wxl> Osmodivs_ i've got make and gcc and pretty much have a default install that's never run on wifi
<wxl> i don't thinki've ever had a reason to have make or gcc installed
<wxl> and yet i have both
<Osmodivs_> Well, my verion of Lubuntu wants me to install such packages
<wxl> what version?
<wxl> and how are you installing this wifi stuff?
<Osmodivs_> 11.10 32bits
<wxl> apt-get?
<Osmodivs_> Well, I have an Acer ONE D250, so they come with this Broadcom wifi and I need a firmware
<wxl> so apt-get install firmware-b43-installer or whatever it is?
<Osmodivs_> The thing is, I do not have an ethernet cable, So i guess thas the only choice
<wxl> oh gawd
<wxl> so how did you download make???
<Osmodivs_> I was trying to do it with .tarballs but I got this C compiler problem
<wxl> ok here's my totally not lazy absolutely serious best thing for you solution:
<wxl> (ready?)
<wxl> go buy an ethernet cable
<Osmodivs_> I downloaded make with my other PC, wich only has WiFi
<wxl> it will be more of a pain in the butt to do it without the internet than it will with
<Osmodivs_> Yeah, I guess that's the only solution. CABLE
<wxl> even if it takes you all day to go make the money for and buy an ethernet cable
<wxl> other option: resolve ALL the dependencies yourself
<Osmodivs_> I 'll just go to a cyber-cafè
<wxl> manually
<Osmodivs_> Nah
<Osmodivs_> there must be like 250 of those dependecies
<Osmodivs_> It's pretty much a light Lubuntu
<wxl> even if there's 10 it's still a pain in the butt
<wxl> i must say tho
<wxl> i'm worried about your lack of gcc/make
<wxl> i seriously think that something must be wrong with the install
<wxl> which method did you use to install?
<Osmodivs_> LiveUSB
<Osmodivs_> I checked if the USB was corrupted, and it was not
<wxl> are you running off the liveusb or did you use a liveusb to install to hd?
<Osmodivs_> It is already installed in my Acer ONE NetBook
<Osmodivs_> I used a USB
<wxl> just making sure
<wxl> i don't see any reaosn why that would be any different
<wxl> perplexing
<Osmodivs_> Wich is strange, because Ubuntu worked "out of the box". Does this means Lubuntu ... you know, scks?
<wxl> b43 doesn't work out of the box on just about anything
<Osmodivs_> Well, Ubuntu did
<Osmodivs_> I've had Ubuntu in this machine since 9.04
<wxl> then why bother with the change?
<Osmodivs_> But decide to change when Unity came
<Osmodivs_> and Gnome3
<wxl> if that's your only problem just install lubuntu-desktop and get rid of gnome
<Osmodivs_> It's anetbook, so Ubuntu is too heavy
<Osmodivs_> Well, I decided to do a frsh install of Lubuntu
<Osmodivs_> Deleting Gnome stuff kinda broke my system
<wxl> !purelxde ! Osmodivs_
<ubot5> wxl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wxl> oh sheesh
<Unit193> !purelxde | Osmodivs_
<ubot5> Osmodivs_: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<wxl> thx ubot5
<wxl> uh
<wxl> Unit193:
<Unit193> Still isn't quite as good as a fresh install
<Osmodivs_> Yep, thats the tutorial I followed
<Unit193> Sure wxl
<Osmodivs_> and it BROKE my system
<Osmodivs_> not all system are made the same
#lubuntu 2011-11-12
<PsyCl0ne> Evening all, I recently installed Lubuntu on a older desktop of mine but randomly a part of my monitor just stopped displaying anything could anyone help me out please?
<jita> why does alt-f2 run dialog opens in the background ?
<l33_> hi
<leszek> hi
<lubuntux> Cannot get HP laserjet p1008 printer working
<lubuntux> foomaticrip failed
<lubuntux> comes as status
<lubuntux> I installed the hplip drivers from apt-get
<lubuntux> problem still persists
<leszek> are you sure that you are using the hplip driver ? Because the error ist famous to happen with hpijs drivers
<leszek> malformed ppds to be correct
<lubuntux> how do i check and correct that
<leszek> the best would be to go to the printer setup tool or calling the webinterface of cups at localhost:631
<lubuntux> how do I do that?
<leszek> open chromium and type in the adressbar, localhost:631
<lubuntux> okay
<lubuntux> there are lots of links
<lubuntux> where do I go?
<leszek> printer
<leszek> your printer should be listed
<leszek> click on it to see which driver is in use
<lubuntux> okay lemme see
<david_j_r> Anyone home for a quick question from a Lubuntu newbie?
<leszek> david_j_r: just ask
<david_j_r> OK - thanks (love your screencasts, btw!)
<lubuntux> HP LaserJet p1008 hpijs, 3.11.7, requires proprietary plugin
<david_j_r> Where would I find the default Lubuntu wallpaper?
<lubuntux> HP LaserJet p1008, hpcups 3.11.7, requires proprietary plugin
<lubuntux> these two lines are here
<david_j_r> I mean on the system: I used my own pic, but now want to put the default one back...
<lubuntux> on the cups website
<leszek> david_j_r: /usr/share/lubuntu/ I guess. I am not sure, try looking in the artwork package from lubuntu in synaptic. It will list the files containing and their location
<leszek> lubuntux: you have to change the driver to hplip
<david_j_r> @leszek - Doh! I went right past it - that was actually one of the directories I was looking for! Thanks
<meetingology> david_j_r: Error: "leszek" is not a valid command.
<leszek> lubuntux: the second dropbox (administration or management or how its called in english) gives you an option to edit the printer
<leszek> there you can set the driver I guess
<lubuntux> How?
<leszek> lubuntux: have you found the edit printer entry ?
<lubuntux> yes
<lubuntux> There are so many options that it is confusijng
<leszek> ok an assisstant should pop up
<leszek> you have to choose your printer there
<leszek> and click on next
<leszek> now give it a name or just keep the defaults
<leszek> click next
<leszek> it will take some time to load the printer library
<leszek> than you will get a modell list
<lubuntux> and?
<leszek> you have to choose the right printer driver here
<lubuntux> I will copy paste this chat and work on it tomorrow
<leszek> so look for a hplip driver here
<leszek> lubuntux: k
<kerloi> Hi all. I'm trying lubuntu for an old computer. By now I'm quiet pleased with the performances but I'm looking for one thing and I can't find out how to do that.
<kerloi> How to safely remove any attached usb ? I need to do that from the gui not from a terminal. The people who uses this computer doesn't want to deal with a terminla :)
<leszek> kerloi: in the filemanager right click on the entry in the side pane and remove
<kerloi> Ok thanks I just figured it out :). There is no way to do that outside the file manager (like in the task bar ?)
<leszek> kerloi: not of that I know
<kerloi> leszek: Ok thanks.
<jita> does anybody knows of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/889414  ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 889414 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Run dialog opens up in the background" [Undecided,New]
<leszek> jita: yeah
<jita> leszek, so its not only me ?
<leszek> jita: exactly its a bug
<jita> leszek, is it reported earlier ?
<leszek> yeah I heard of it before
<jita> leszek, do you use lubuntu ?
<leszek> jita: yes I have it installed in a vm here
<leszek> and I have it running (even though an older version) on my arm netbook
<jita> leszek, so you dont face this bug ?
<leszek> jita: I have this bug too
<leszek> at least in the newer version
<leszek> the older ones seem fine
<leszek> I guess its a bug in openbox or lxpanel
<jita> Ok i guess i will wait till it is resolved
<l33_> cu
<pr0nGuy> How do I view jpegs with Lubuntu?  Do I have to install a package for that?
<pr0nGuy> I have gpicview natively installed, but for some reason I cannot view jpegs from my camera.  Any ideas?
<bioterror> you should see jpegs without a problems
<bioterror> it lacks raw support
<pr0nGuy> well, they don't seem to be viewable from neither of my digital cameras.
<bioterror> what kind of cameras you have?
<reflexrg> I have volume on full blast can barely hear movie
<reflexrg> what's that one command to change volume in terminal
<reflexrg> i forget
<elz89> How can I change the resolution for the logon screen, and also make this system wide for all users?
#lubuntu 2011-11-13
<kvarley> how do I change what action is taken when I close my netbook lid on lubuntu 11.10?
<kvarley> Nvm found it
<kvarley> Weird that it isn't in the menu tho
<osmodivs_> Hello. what is the name of the package i need to install in order to have a "box" to write and serach for stuff in Synaptic? I installed 9menu, but still have not got any box.
<osmodivs_> There is no box, there is only this search icon, but is not good
<diytto> I killed my xfce lubuntu-desktop process, how do i start it again?
<adrienne_> I was wondering if anyone knew how to manage the keyring?
<adrienne_> should I install seahorse to manage gnome-keyring?
<adrienne_> ultimately, I'm trying to delete some old ubuntuone tokens
<RedAngel> need help in minimal install
<RedAngel> my internet connection requires username and password for connection. How to provide these parameters in minimal installation
<RedAngel> without thse details I can't connect to internet for cli
<RedAngel> anyone
<smile4ever> hi folks :)
<morri> huhu
<bioterror> nice
<bioterror> using lubuntu 11.10 with usb broadband dongle
<bioterror> got one with my mobile phone
<bioterror> but the icon disappeared
<bioterror> for network connection in systray
<13WAARKUE> Which network manager indicator Lubuntu uses? If it's normal nm-applet, just run "nm-applet --replace"
<leszek> hi
<bioterror> hi leszek
<bioterror> stay strong on the mailing list ;)
<leszek> re
<elz89> How can I change the resolution of the logon screen via the terminal please?
<Hot> Hi,a banal question: lubuntu has the same drivers than ubuntu ?
<holstein> Hot: the same kernel... yes
<Hot> thanks holstein
<holstein> the same repository access
<Hot> thanks again holstein
<holstein> elz89: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1544285
<elz89> holstein: thanks, needed a decent pointer ;-)
<haemogoblin> evening
<haemogoblin> :)
<haemogoblin> any one around?
<haemogoblin> :)
<haemogoblin> I've having issues with my login window
<Cortex_> i'm having trouble with cairo-dock showing properly on lxde
<Cortex_> anyone know a fix for that? the background for the dock is a big black bar, obscuring everything
<xsaidx> haemogoblin: whats the issue you havin ?
<haemogoblin> is a resolution issue
<haemogoblin> it's displaying in 640x480
<haemogoblin> at least i think, it could be 800x600
<haemogoblin> once i log in, the res changes to what i have it set to
<Cortex_> anyone?
<xsaidx> haemogoblin: i guess you can set that in ur Xorg file but make a back up of it first
<haemogoblin> would you mind talking me through it, i'm still a little new to playing with xorg
<haemogoblin> last time i tried finding it, i didn't have much luck
<xsaidx> haemogoblin: go read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973 but do a back b4 any modifyni
<haemogoblin> thanks
<haemogoblin> cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<haemogoblin> i dont think i have an xorg
<haemogoblin> Nope i just tried sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<haemogoblin> and nothing
<Cortex_> any help with cairo-dock not showing up properly?
<xsaidx> back im sorry then icant help maybe you can try that thingy under preference menu
<haemogoblin> back
<haemogoblin> Hmm editing the autostart didn't help
<xsaidx> haemogoblin: type in lxrandr
<xsaidx> in a terminel
<haemogoblin> yes
<haemogoblin> done
<haemogoblin> that brings up the monitor settings
<haemogoblin> but thats only effecting the desktop
<haemogoblin> and not the login screen
<xsaidx> haemogoblin: i see hang on
<haemogoblin> cheers
<haemogoblin> At this rate i can seem ubuntu going on, which i didn't really want to be doing :/
<xsaidx> haemogoblin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1544285
<haemogoblin> ok brb
<haemogoblin> cross some fingers :D
<haemogoblin> cheers
<pfifo> How do I lock the screen?
<pfifo> im on lubuntu 10.04
<pfifo> livecd
<KM0201> um...
<KM0201> ctrl alt L?
<KM0201> hmm, maybe not
<Unit193> xscreensaver-command -lock  is the normal command
<pfifo> I think the problem is the LiveCD part, cause if you dont set a password first you have to reboot/restart X
<KM0201> pfifo: possible
<pfifo> Unit193, ok that works
<Unit193> Yeah, you should be able to   sudo passwd $USER and then enter it
<pfifo> Is there a gui version of passwd i can get to popup at the begining of the live session to remind me to set a password?
<KM0201> yeah, it's called "install"
<haemogoblin> back
<haemogoblin> tried following that guide
<haemogoblin> apparently i dont have the "x" command
<haemogoblin> :-S
<haemogoblin> tried x -configure
<pfifo> install is used to place files on the filesystem after compiling
<Unit193> !persistant
<KM0201> obviously you didn't get my satire
<ubot5> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pfifo> Right, but im making a LiveCD right now
<haemogoblin> Is it possibly to alter the screen res of the sign in screen on Lubuntu?
<KM0201> pfifo: you might be able to do this on the live cd.. but.. you'll need to make sure you set a password
<KM0201> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#I_want_to_bind_a_key_to_lock_my_screen.2C_how_do_I_do_it.3F
<pfifo> KM0201, right im working on the latter, a way to remind myself to set a password
<haemogoblin> It worked!!!
<haemogoblin> :D
<haemogoblin> Woohoo
<haemogoblin> Got the log in screen working perfectly!! :D
<haemogoblin> Cheers mate!
<KM0201> haemogoblin: what were you trying to do?
<pfifo> looks like hes trying to celebrate
<haemogoblin> I am indeed
<haemogoblin> I was having a ball ache with the Login screen in Lubuntu
<haemogoblin> every time i booted the machine, the login window would display in 640x480
<jita> Does anybody use lubuntu as their main OS ?
<haemogoblin> So everything was huge
<pfifo> jita, i do
<haemogoblin> I wanted it to be the same as my desktop res
<haemogoblin> 1125x864
<jita> pfifo, any issues ?
<haemogoblin> jita: Lubuntu is fun, but not at easy as Ubuntu i've found
<pfifo> jita, no not really
<haemogoblin> Maybe it's because i'm using an industrial mini itx board
<pfifo> jita, the default image viewer is crap, i had to install eye of gnome
<haemogoblin> but configuring the beast has been a fight from word go
<jita> I am facing a single issue that 'run dialog' opens up in background
<haemogoblin> but probably no more involved then using a laptop with obscure HW
<jita> so if i run alt+F2 and i am running some applciatons, the run dialog opens up in the background
<jita> btw does lubuntu have pdf viewer ?
<pfifo> i installed evince for that
<jita> and the office apps included performs equally good as libre office
<jita> ?
<pfifo> i use google documents for my office needs
<pfifo> you can of course install liber if you want it
<haemogoblin> I use a lot of terminal apps on mine and open office for writing
<jita> btw it looks better than ubuntu unity :P
<haemogoblin> I've only seen unity briefly
<haemogoblin> i dont know if i like it or not
<haemogoblin> :-/
<pfifo> unity seems to be a touchscreen interface imo
<haemogoblin> I wonder how it would run on a Centrino 800
<haemogoblin> i have a tablet PC that could use an OS :-)
<pfifo> i need to test my livecd
<pfifo> well it booted
<pfifo> the kernel upgrade was held back, im debating on upgrading to 3
<jita> pfifo, which one you got currently ?
<pfifo> 2.6.32-33-generic
<jita> pfifo, on lubuntu 11.04 ?
<pfifo> 10.04
<jita> pfifo, why not 11.04?
<jita> it uses 2.6 too afaik
<pfifo> This is a livecd, i want the LTS
<haemogoblin> hey guys
<haemogoblin> is it possible to turn a terminal commands like java -jar minecraft.jar
<haemogoblin> in to an icon?
<haemogoblin> so i dont have to type it all the time?
<jita> pfifo, why LTS? dont like upgrading ?
<pfifo> jita, upgrading a livecd is somewhat involved
<phillw> pfifo: there are no LTS's of lubuntu.
<pfifo> phillw, ok to be fair, i started with a 'debootstrap' of lucid and then installed lubuntu-desktop
<haemogoblin> it's ok, i think i worked it out
<haemogoblin> :D
<jita> hmm, how do i add home folder to desktop ?
<haemogoblin> when you same home
<haemogoblin> do you mean like a shortcut to your download, picture dir?
<jita> haemogoblin, yes shortcut to my home directory ~
<haemogoblin> Well i had this issue a while back
<haemogoblin> and one of the guys on here helped me
<haemogoblin> i can't recall their name
<jita> nvm got it
<jita> added filemanager to desktop
<haemogoblin> yes
<pfifo> how di you do it?
<pfifo> lol, thats the only icon i CANT remove from my desktop
<jita> pfifo, it wasnt there on newly installed lubuntu 11.10
<KM0201> haemogoblin: yes, it should be easy
<pfifo> what did you do to get it to appear? maybe i can do the reverse
<jita> pfifo, right click on filemanager in start menu and add to dekstop
<pfifo> nope no good
<haemogoblin> do add and icon i went via the menu
<haemogoblin> selected what i wanted, right click and "add to desktop"
<haemogoblin> I think km0201 was the one who showed me how to edit the shortcuts so they could do other things. Such as become network shortcuts
<haemogoblin> :)
<haemogoblin> I really have to add that to my blog!
<haemogoblin> brb
<phillw> pfifo: you could try creating a shell script, then using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_can_I_create_a_shortcut_on_the_Desktop to pint to it?
<phillw> *point*
<phillw> pfifo: provided you have set up the x flags on your permissions it may well work? please let me know how you get on.
<pfifo> phillw, im sorry i dont follow, what is that guide going to help me do?
<phillw> pfifo: soz, it was haemoglobin who was asking, if he returns and I'm not about please suggest it to him.
<pfifo> ok
<pfifo> i think he got it anyway
<phillw> I did trial something for one of the guys, but I think that lxshortcut has been developed since those early trials.
#lubuntu 2012-11-05
<ladkiwi> hello
<ladkiwi> I can easly create a desktop icons in order to launch an application but how can I add this icons to the dashboard in the launching bars ?
<jake_> How do I logoff from Lubuntu via terminal?
<kidx> Hello guys
<kidx> i have a question
<kidx> Can i make a custom distro using Lubuntu as base
<Unit193> It's been done before a few times, so I'd guess the answer is the same.  You just have to offer support and not direct people to the support options of Lubuntu.
<holstein> kidx: if i may PM you...
<Unit193> kidx: So, may I ask the goal of the project?
<kidx> to make the os more gaming friendly and have more gaming options in it
<holstein> Unit193: what does it mean when someone says foo? in a command?
<kidx> foo is the term fool
<Unit193> holstein: It's an example, sudo apt-get install foo
<kidx> when you just say it in a random sentecne it could be taken wrong
<holstein> kidx: that is how i meant it ^^ as a variable
<holstein> kidx: i in *no* way meant to imply "fool"
<kidx> yea but hwat you said after that was the impression i took from you
<kidx> any how i am done with it
<Unit193> !foo
<ubottu> [baz|bar|wibble]
<holstein> kidx: feel free and stay
<holstein> kidx: i do not need to interact with you here.. and i can even share with you how to block me
<holstein> kidx: stay and get the answers from the volunteers.. i just wanted to clarify that i was not implying you were a fool
 * bioterror offers a bowl full of spoo to Unit193
<dean_> Hi all I was wondering if there is alot of difference between lubuntu and xubuntu?
<holstein> !lxde
<holstein> dean_: the main difference is lxde or xfce
<Unit193> One uses LXDE and one uses Xfce, default apps and settings.
<dean_> holstein: I meant in terms of speed and performance is lxde faster than xfce?
<zleap> not sure
<holstein> dean_: you can always try them both out live.. i think lxde is generally considered lighter
<dean_> I am currently using Mint Mate and find it a bit sluggish
<holstein> dean_: you can sudo apt-get install lxde and see
<zleap> holstein, what about lxde-desktop that should pull it in right,
<Unit193> Xubuntu isn't made to be lightweight exactly, while Lubuntu is made for older computers.
<zleap> oh for ubunt its lubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop i think
<Unit193> zleap: Won't bring config or look, but.
<zleap> ok
<dean_> See the thing is I dont consider my pc to be that old but it struggles with some distros
<Unit193> xubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-desktop does, as above.
<zleap> you may want to see what services are running and if you can stop some
<zleap> services / programs
<holstein> zleap: i have only installed lxde in mint.. so i cant say
<zleap> ok
<holstein> i would not pull in xubuntu-destop or lubuntu-desktop in mint. i would just install xfce and/or lxde
<dean_> holstein: Only problem with mint they only offer an lxde debian version not ubuntu based
<holstein> dean_: you can just install lxde.. right now.. in your mint os
<holstein> dean_: not the debian based operatings system with lxde by defaul from mint
<dean_> holstein: wouldn't that install loads of dependencies for lxde which would make my mint install slower?
<holstein> dean_: i also suggested checking out lubuntu or xubuntu live
<holstein> dean_: typically, that just takes up hard disk space.. does that slow the system down? not that i notice, though it wont speed it up
<dean_> holstein: I do like the look of lubuntu but can I install gnome based programs?
<holstein> dean_: nothing in lubuntu is preventing any applications from being made to install in it
<holstein> dean_: would i expect decent performance from gtk apps? sure
<dean_> holstein: Now for the next question how about kde based programs?
<holstein> dean_: if you want to pull in all the kde stuff...
<holstein> again, nothing is keeping those apps from being gtk.. or working in lubuntu
<dean_> holstein: Would that slow my system down?
<holstein> dean_: i typically try not to install too much from kde.. but it you want the apps you want them
<zleap> i have a emachines + 2gb ram,  and it runs stellarium nicely
<dean_> holstein: I only tend to install k3b
<holstein> dean_: will it slow your system down? i wouldnt expect it to speed it up, but if you want something that is kde only, then thats the way to go
<holstein> dean_: thats what i usually use
<holstein> k3b... though its not the only option
<dean_> holstein: I find brasero terrible
<holstein> xfburn works.. so does brasero
<holstein> anyways.. we dont need to talk about what burns how.. if you want k3b, go for it
<dean_> holstein: Ok thanks for the advice
<holstein> it will pull in what it pulls in... and if you want it, it'll be what it is
<dean_> holstein: Is there an lxde based burning program?
<holstein> dean_: i forget,. i think its just xfburn.. but its all the same repos
<dean_> holstein: Ok thanks : )
<trainspotted> hello hello
<trainspotted> anyone got problems with the alternate installer of lubuntu?
<trainspotted> lubuntu-12.10-alternate-i386.iso -> md5 5dde10476ccb7fc2c6fb50d914061902
<trainspotted> Integrity test failed The ./pool/universe/l/lxpanel/lxpanel-indicator-applet-plugin_0.5.10+git20120823-0ubuntu1_i386.deb file failed the MD5 checksum verification. Your CD-ROM or this file may have been corrupted.
<trainspotted> I'm trying to install Lubuntu 12.10 on my LG X110 Netbook... I like to use the alternate installer, so i've downloaded it. Then I had made bootable by USB (With your recommended UNetBootIn) but it gives me an error when i'm on "Install Software Step". I've checked for integrity errors, and the installer gives me integrity errors indeed... But the MD5 is exactly the same that is given in Ubuntu Hash Tags... Anyone had problems wi
<Gosy> guys
<Gosy> how do i create a public share folder with samba ?
#lubuntu 2012-11-06
<gunta5> Help I could use help. I had a bug loading Lubuntu 12.10 on my ubuntu 10.10
<lubuntamente> salve...mi domando se è possibile installare lubuntu senza essere connessi
<lubuntamente> ho provato svariate volte e in modalità diverse
<lubuntamente> ma nulla da fare
<phiscribe> has anyone successfully upgraded to 12.10 from a in place 12.04 installation?  i have not tried.  every time i have tried that in the past things go to hell in a gold plated basket. i just have barely gotten this 12.04 box to my liking and would like to avoid a clean install if possible.
<holstein> phiscribe: i had an ubuntustudio upgrade work
<holstein> phiscribe: i would just run 12.04
<holstein> i only do upgrades to test.. i find it much easier/faster/more-successful to just fresh install
<phiscribe> some stuff isnt getting into back ports, which leads to the yellow brick road of PPA's all over the place, (not the wonderful wizard)
<holstein> phiscribe: would you like information on backkporting?
<phiscribe> clean install is great for getting started.  i got stuff i dont wanna have to redo on this system.  application settings windows sizes positions podcasts notes.  i normal clean install too.  but just this time its more dreadful
<holstein> i would just back up my data, as i would anyway, and then copy the /home... or consider something like ubuntuone for sync
<phiscribe> even that is dreadful.  i want to use it not service it. i guess ill just keep 12.04 and go with ppa's till it all breaks
<holstein> well, you need to have your data backedup anyway.. i usually just use it as an excuse to test my backups
<phiscribe> some stuff cant be backuped easily or i dont know how, or it will take a 4 hour tutorial.  like how to keep all the chat rooms in irc in my client when i clean install
<holstein> imagine the hard driver died, as it will... and that is what you are recovering from
<phiscribe> its not data so much as personization, like a nice comfy shirt
<holstein> phiscribe: i literally just copy the /home
<holstein> phiscribe: the .config and other settings are there
<holstein> phiscribe: if you have changed global settings, go and grab those too
<holstein> phiscribe: they are usually text files, and shouldnt take long to find and copy
<phiscribe> and they dont always work from applicaiton vesion 1 to version 1.1
<phiscribe> for 50 apps
<holstein> phiscribe: i find they typically do alright.. just like when you upgrade the app from the repos
<phiscribe> each one with its own idiosyncratic oddities, so much hassle
<holstein> phiscribe: each application is allowed to use the config.. and the dev's try to keep it clean that way
<holstein> phiscribe: if you would like to try and have specific issues, those can be discussed
<phiscribe> ive had often after a new distro release that the config will cause the app not to start or be buggy.  then you spend 2 hours figuring out why, or delete it and do a realy clean install
<holstein> phiscribe: which app? which version?
<holstein> phiscribe: what is the bug#?
<holstein> lots of users just keep a dedicated seperate /home and never format that... share it between distros or whatever
<phiscribe> broswers music apps office stuff im not talking specifics, just that the approach of keeping the old config file often fails, very often.  i suppose because the apps and the way they use the config files change with new versions.
<holstein> phiscribe: i would need specifics to be constructive
<phiscribe> the whole point is to avoid any of that and just use the thing
<holstein> phiscribe: it hasnt often failed for me though
<holstein> phiscribe: i would just use the 12.04.. i still have 10.04 on my audio production machine
<phiscribe> pulseaudio comes to mind rapidly
<holstein> lubuntu doesnt ship with pulse
<phiscribe> as most of the apps i use dont either
<holstein> i have systems that are using pulse and using alsa only.. sometiems i have issues both places...
<phiscribe> i don know how we tured donw this alley.  i was just wondering if anyone had tried the inplace 12.04 to 12.10 yet and got it to work.  i somtimes use the nickname cleaninstall.  i know it is like industrial strength liquid plumber.  but this time, i just dont have the heart.
<holstein> phiscribe: it worked fine for me,and the QA tests on upgrades worked fine
<phiscribe> i may ry that then :)
<phiscribe> try
<holstein> OH.. i thought it was failing for you?
<holstein> phiscribe: you havent tried it yet?..
<phiscribe> if it works, maybe ill knock on wood and try my kubuntu 12.04 box
<holstein> i *always* try the live CD first anyways
<phiscribe> no not yet, was putting a toe in the water
<holstein> i still find it faster and easier to just fresh install.. but there are issues both ways
<phiscribe> such and upgrade in other distros for and in place upgrade has wrecked havoc in the past.  but it is something i really wish worked better.  often it was some kde thing so maybe lxde will go better
<holstein> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ is an easy way to make your upgrades or tests count...
<holstein> phiscribe: can always be a hardware support issue
<holstein> i havent had any havoc wrecked on me that i didnt feel like i had caused... or incorrectly implemented.. upgrades can break things.. a kernel upgrade can break support
<phiscribe> should i do it from the command line or run update-manager -d
<holstein> what do i do?. like i said, i use it as a chance to restore from backups.. when that hard drive you are using fails, then you will lose all the customization. might as well implement something now to safely restore settings
<holstein> phiscribe: i would do it however you are most comfortable
<phiscribe> ok ill give it whirl
<phiscribe> too late to turn back now hehe.  thanks for chatting
<holstein> like i said, i *always* try the live CD, to see about hardware support
<holstein> but, you'll probably be fine... i just dont like "probably".. i like to see the kernel running on the actual hardware, and run lspci and see that the network devices are working and sound... and if not, see how much of a pain it could be to get it running
<holstein> one could upgrade from one version to the next, and lose support for a key piece of hardware that would break functionality.. and i think that is misinterpreted as an upgrade issue
<holstein> all the packages get upgrades just as they should, and if those new packages dont support that hardware, that is not an issue with the upgrade, thats a compatibilty issue
<holstein> its not ideal, nor consoling after you wait 7 hours on an upgrade, and the destop doesnt boot.. or you get kernel panics... but still, i dont see that as an issue with the upgrade process
<phiscribe> well hopefully that wont happen.  worst case i go back to 12.04.  but i think ill be all right.  no wifi.  no fancy stuff
<holstein> thats why i usually just have a good backup scenario, and fresh install..after trying the live CD. i find best case scenario, after a 5+hour upgrade process, maybe everything is mostly OK
<phiscribe> just an old box next to my other machine for streaming stuff mostly.  news vids music
<holstein> an install takes 8 minutes
<phiscribe> backing it up and restoring takes almost as long as just reconfiguring, at least it can.  but ive already took the red pill its instaling
<holstein> i would say, it takes me less than 30 minutes now
<holstein> depending on the size backup media, clonezilla clones are pretty fast as well
<phiscribe> lol not 8 minutes here
<phiscribe> more like 85. p4 1g
<phiscribe> just finished and rebooted all seems well :)
<icicle> hello
<icicle> Will Lubuntu work with 512 mb ram?
<icicle> 2.1 ghz computer?
<icicle> NVIIDA fx 520
<icicle> 529
<icicle> fx5299
<icicle> fx5200
<searching> yes
<icicle> How well?
<icicle> 2.1 ghz single core
<icicle> 512 mb ram
<icicle> NVIDIA fx5200
<searching> I have 2.4
<Unit193> icicle: You just said this.  Try it and see if it works well enough for you.
<icicle> single core?
<searching> video card i don't know
<searching> Unit193 I have a kernel panic
<searching> say that:panic occurred,swithcing back to text console
<szczur> i used lubuntu on Celeron 2.0 GHz with the same GFX card and amount of ram but it was 2 years ago. I guess it should work without problem
<searching> and than find in the log dmsg this:init: failsafe main process (675) killed by TERM signal
<searching> icicle if lubuntu freeze update kernel version
<icicle> what about iT?
<icicle> szczur:  How fast was it?
<searching> Unit193 u can help me?
<szczur> it worked well for internet browsing
<szczur> you can forget of course about 720p on YT
<szczur> but otherwise it worked flawlessly
<szczur> i talk of course about experience from 2 years ago
<szczur> so it could change a little
<searching> szczur u have kernel panic with lubuntu?
<Unit193> searching: I'd find what the exact messages are and search the forums, or askbuntu for them.
<szczur> i don't use lubuntu now
<searching> I had searched but don't know how to fix
<searching> alt+ctrl+f1 not working
<adamgolding> can anyone successfully install ckpt on a modern version of lubuntu?
<leszek> hi
<fomg-optimize> Hello people! I have been running Chromium and Aurora/Firefox in low memory environments. Aurora is much better att handling low memory. Chromium runs out and starts dumping tabs, you get "it's dead Jim!"-notices. While I am a huge Star Trek fan i prefer my browsing undead.
<fomg-optimize> If anyone finds it worth considering, please consider changing to Firefox as default browser
<fomg-optimize> It's dead jim is just dumping a tab from any website and showing an error message until you reload
<fomg-optimize> Aurora handles the same sites fine
<fomg-optimize> This is all of course with lubuntu 12.10
<fomg-optimize> The reason is most leikely due to Chromium being run in multiple instances, a single one for each tab, the os starts dumping the inactive instances/tabs. While aurora remains in memory
<fomg-optimize> And working fine
<fomg-optimize> And I do want to thank the community for the lovely Lubuntu distro, great work people. Loving it!
#lubuntu 2012-11-07
<Adri_> ehi, ciao a tutti...
<Adri_> avrei un problema...
<Adri_> ho installato ubuntu sul mio portatile, con wubi e scegliendo lubuntu come ambiente grafico  solo che dopo l'installazione, ho riavviato, sembrava tutto apposto, ma in effetti lubuntu non è mai partito...  ogni volta che riavvio il sistema, parte win xp e non mi dà la possibilità di lanciare lubuntu... avete idea da cosa potrebbe dipendere?!
<boenk> hi, i'm using lubuntu 12.04 and my wifi is no work? please help me
<leszek> boenk: what wifi card or chip do you have
<leszek> ?
<boenk> leszek: realtek RTL8723AE ?
<leszek> boenk: seems to be a little bit problematic as realtek stopped supporting kernels above 3.3
<leszek> but you could try this installing this : http://narod.ru/disk/63324426001.be2b41d0b8fef8f2ccd60baf70713b81/rtlwifi-dkms_2012.05.14.6.deb.html
<boenk> what is this link? sory my english is not good :D
<leszek> boenk: this seems to be a driver for 12.10 for your wireless card. I found it searching via google
<boenk> 12.10? its compatible for 12.04? but i'm using 12.04.
<holstein> boenk: i would just try that driver.. then, if it doesnt work, you can think about upgrading to 12.10 for support... but i would try it in 12.04
<leszek> boenk: it should be compatible as it is using the dkms way to compile the kernel module
<boenk> what is the "dkms" ?
<dean_> Hi all I have just installed lubuntu could someone tell me what is the best bittorrent client to use would be?
<holstein> boenk: nothing to worry about.. just something that could be incompatible with 12.04, but likely is not.. just try the driver in 12.04... that'll be the first and most easiest thing to try, rather than installing 12.10
<holstein> dean_: i like transmission.. "best" is a matter of opinion.. i would try a few and ask if you need something that you are not finding..
<dean_> holstein, Does it work out of the box or do you have to configure it for better speed?
<holstein> dean_: i dont personally torrent.. i would say there are sane defaults to any of them, and they are all configurable
<dean_> holstein, Ok thanks
<leszek> boenk: dkms means that it will recompile the driver on kernel update basically
<holstein> the few times i have hosted iso's, transmission worked great, dean_ ... and i have used it to download a few iso's... there is a nice webGUI
<dean_> holstein, Ok thanks for the advice will give it a go
<leszek> transmission is good enough. An alternativ also very good is deluge
<dean_> leszek, Thanks for that
<boenk> leszek: oh, thank for this, but can give me a link about dkms?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DKMS
<leszek> :)
<holstein> !dkms
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<dean_> One quick question when I used other distros in Synaptic there is a search bar already on the screen to type in but on lubuntu you have to click on search first is there anyway to get a search bar?
<leszek> dean_: the package apt-xapian-index must be installed for this
<dean_> leszek, Nice one for that
<holstein> i'll link this since i searched for it :) http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=141&t=70350
<boenk> thanks all, i will try this. go opensource :D
<boenk> see you :D
<Neohasreturned> Hi I was just wondering I have uninstalled a program but when I go into my menu it still shows up on the list but it has gone how do I remove it from the menu?
<leszek> Neohasreturned: is there a *.desktop file in /usr/share/applications still for the uninstalled application ?
<Neohasreturned> When I right click on it it displays add to desktop or properties
<leszek> Neohasreturned: the menu is auto created from /usr/share/applications. So when the *.desktop file for your application is still there it is natural to show up in the menu
<leszek> if it isn't there then this should be only a chaching problem and go away when you relogin or reload lxpanel
<Neohasreturned> leszek, I can't see anything under applications
<Neohasreturned> leszek, I have restarted my computer
<leszek> and the entry is still there ?
<Neohasreturned> leszek, Yeah but no icon just the name of the program I even tried sudo apt-get purge
<leszek> Neohasreturned: then it must be either in /usr/share/applications that *.desktop file or in ~/.local/share/applications
<Neohasreturned> leszek, I installed it from a .deb file if that helps?
<Neohasreturned> leszek, When I click on properties the command is /usr/bin/tixati %F
<leszek> Neohasreturned: just take a look at those two directories and see if you find any *.desktop file that represents the link to this application
<leszek> I assume from the name of the command tixati.desktop or something like that
<Neohasreturned> leszek, Yeah I have cant see anything I know the program is deffo gone but it has like a settings icon and the name of the program next to it in the menu
<leszek> Neohasreturned: seems that this programm is not included in the ubuntu repos
<leszek> so can you give me a link to the deb, so I can check it ?
<Neohasreturned> leszek, I downloaded the deb from the tixati website
<Neohasreturned> http://www.tixati.com/download/
<Neohasreturned> leszek, I downloaded thebit .deb
<leszek> hmm...
<Neohasreturned> 64 bit even
<leszek> I don't see any suspicious locations on the 32bit
<leszek> let me check the 64bit version
<leszek> hmm... no only a /usr/share/application/tixati.desktop file nothing else suspicious
<Neohasreturned> weird I wonder why it wont disappear from the menu then
<leszek> if this does not exists on your system but it still showing up in the menu, then something is really strange here
<leszek> you could try installing alacarte (but this has many gnome dependencies I suppose) and hide the menu entry. But without an *.desktop file anywhere there should not be a menuentry in the first place
<Neohasreturned> leszek, It's not causing a problem just cosmetic and annoying really
<leszek> Yeah I know
<Neohasreturned> is there a command in terminal to refresh my start menu?
<leszek> it gets refreshed on every restart of lxpanel basically and everytime you install something or remove something via the packagemanager
<bioterror> no
<Neohasreturned> I will turn pc off and reboot see if it helps
<bioterror> there's ~/.local/share/applicaions/ which contais mimeapps.list
<bioterror> for example
<bioterror> yes, reboot. it helps always
<Neohasreturned> Ok brb
<Neohasreturned> Didn't work still in start menu
<bioterror> so will you now look into ~/.local/share/applications/
<bioterror> and remove the mimeapps.list
<bioterror> and maybe mimeinfo.cache too
<Neohasreturned> will give it a go thanks for the advice
<llogiq> Hi folks.
<llogiq> Just updated to 12.10.
<llogiq> It works on my VM, but my wife's notebook gives me a black screen.
<llogiq> Apparently, the ATI graphics card is not supported.
<llogiq> It's not even that old. :-(
<llogiq> Using the proprietary drivers, btw.
<llogiq> Now I can't even change it because the notebook will boot directly without even showing grub.
<holstein> llogiq: i would try with the vesa driver.. i would try a live CD with the nomodeset option
<holstein> i would also consider just staying on 12.04
<llogiq> holstein: Ok, will try that.
<llogiq> staying on 12.04 is an option after having upgraded?
<holstein> you can reinstall
<holstein> you should have your data still backed up from before the upgrade
<llogiq> Holding shift on boot brought up the boot menu - now I can select the 3.2 kernel, which appears to work.
<llogiq> With the 3.2 kernel it appears to run.
<holstein> cool.. you can always just use that kernel then
<llogiq> yeah. But first, I'll try and remove the proprietary drivers. Maybe the radeon drivers will work.
<holstein> you have 3 drivers to try
<llogiq> yep
<llogiq> That worked. I get a strange delay on bootup where the screen is blank, but afterwards, it's ok.
<llogiq> Thanks for the heads-up, holstein.
<holstein> llogiq: sounds ok!.. cheers!
<EvilAngel> how do I install virtualbox Guest Additions in Lubuntu?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-additions
<bioterror> for example
<llogiq> cu folks.
<EvilAngel> bioterror: wtf is sudo apt-get ????
<bioterror> !apt | EvilAngel
<ubottu> EvilAngel: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<bioterror> !sudo | EvilAngel
<ubottu> EvilAngel: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<EvilAngel> that's crazy
<EvilAngel> why do I have to use a commandpromt just to install a program?
<EvilAngel> that's like MSDOS
<bioterror> *schniff*
<Unit193> You don't, there are several ways to do it, that's just the easiest way to help you do it.
<Unit193> !software | EvilAngel
<ubottu> EvilAngel: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Unit193> (And the best way, of course)
<bioterror> the only correct way
<EvilAngel> Unit193: since when is a commandprompt easier than a gui ??
<bioterror> EvilAngel, type us how you do it with your graphical interface
<bioterror> and compare the ammount of letters to my simple one liner
<Unit193> EvilAngel: Try telling someone to click somewhere, something should pull up, click somewhere else, this should do it.
<Unit193> (Also, I don't use the GUI so would just be guessing)
<EvilAngel> Unit193: you're brainwashed :(
<Unit193> No, clearly I'm not.
<EvilAngel> why do the people behind linux hate userfriendliness ?
<bioterror> what?
<phiscribe> they don't hate it.  just maybe have a different view point
<bioterror> our shells are more advanced than your mouse ever will be
<EvilAngel> things that are supereasy in windows and osx are superdifficult in linux :(
<bioterror> what?
<EvilAngel> I'm not trolling I'm just frustrated
<bioterror> you are
<Unit193> Clearly you didn't read the link, I'll post it again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement
<bioterror> OS X has fink
<bioterror> and fink is a apt-get tool
<bioterror> OS X has ports
<bioterror> and those are exactly the same
<bioterror> I think this conversation is now concluded
<EvilAngel> thanks for the link Unit193 but I refuse to use a commandline for installing programs
<bioterror> then do it your way
<bioterror> we told you the name of the package
<EvilAngel> I like that fact that Linux is opensource and completely free though
<EvilAngel> that's a nice philosophy
<EvilAngel> but when not even ubuntu is as userfriendly as windows there's a problem
<bioterror> you are free to use more user friendly operating systems
<EvilAngel> it's obvious that linuxpeople don't want more people to use linux
<bioterror> it is
<bioterror> we want to keep our userbase as minimal as possible and elitist
<EvilAngel> I rest my case!
<EvilAngel> that attitude is actually sad
<bioterror> I'm sorry, but I have to leave to comb my unix beard, this conversation is full of nonsense from the begin of it
<EvilAngel> It would be wonderful if a free opensource OS would be domintating on the desktop
<EvilAngel> but linux never will be
<Unit193> EvilAngel: Do you have a support question?  This is a support channel.
<EvilAngel> oh
<EvilAngel> I didn't know
<EvilAngel> I though it was general chat
<bioterror> read /topic
<bioterror> all hail hypnotoad!
<EvilAngel> can you recommend another chanel with free conversation?
<bioterror> we close minded lubuntu users prefer #lubuntu-offtopic for the general chatting
<EvilAngel> ok thanks
<unheeding> is there any tips on customizing lubuntu
<bioterror> it depends what you want to customize
#lubuntu 2012-11-08
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hi
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lubuntu 12.10. then i connect to samba share from pcmanfm smb://ip i can view list files and folders but can't open them. but i can copy they to my computer
<holstein> you cant open a directory on the samba share?
<holstein> i would look at permissions
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yes can
<JohnDoe_71Rus> from pcmanfm owner 0 group 0 permissions nothing. but from condole ~/gvfs owner admin1 group admin1 and permissions drwx---------
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *console
<holstein> im not a big samba user.. i usually do ssh on windows when i need to share... but i would expect that to be a permissions issue
<JohnDoe_71Rus> and i can't see mounted on left side pcmanfm
<bioterror> or ?syntax error in smb.conf ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bioterror: example
<holstein> bioterror: true... im assuming that is correct, and shouldnt
<bioterror> yep
<bioterror> well, after pcmanfm upgrade I've had problems with samba too
<bioterror> I have smb://computer/ in bookmarks
<bioterror> if I choose it and I try to click a share, it tells me "The specified location is not mounted"
<bioterror> and I'm using 1.1.0 ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://postimage.org/image/t9o50h5cf/
<bioterror> it gives me the same
<bioterror> if I go directly to a share and take a properties of a directory
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i can't open file from share by programs on my computer but can copy that to my computer and then open
<bioterror> your pcmanfm version is?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 0.9.10 from 12.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> think some with gvfs, mounted not appear in left side list of place
<bioterror> JohnDoe_71Rus, btw. did this problem appear suddenly on a working configuration or has it always been like that?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> don't know. my lubuntu is netinstall. can miss something
<bioterror> you did not answer to my question
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bioterror: don't know. noticed when he began to use
<bioterror> I think it has to have something to do with the configuration then
<bioterror> if it has never worked
<JohnDoe_71Rus> samba.conf is for server on the same computer, not to see remote shares. am i rigth?
<Rook> Is this the right place to ask about package managment in a Lubuntu installation?
<Rook> Specifically how to fix vegastrike's broken dependency?
<Unit193> vegastrike doesn't appear to be in the repo.
<Rook> I added the getdeb games ppa.
<Unit193> Then no, and #getdeb is a bit slow.
<Unit193> Rook: Well, you have the right repo from getdeb for your version of Lubuntu?
<Rook> Oop.  That was it.  Got the Quantal one by accident.  Thanks!
<Unit193> Sure.
<Rook> I updated my Lubuntu test VM to 12.10 and it installed all the packages I removed.  Is there a way to stop it re-installing them on my laptop if I don't want to re-remove them?
<Rook> For example I don't need or want an email program.
<Unit193> lubuntu-desktop is reinstalled to make sure the desktop upgrade goes well, I don't remember if there is a way to prevent that.  (Used to be that it wasn't, IIRC)
<Rook> I'm sitting at 12.04 simply because I don't want to have to uninstall all the comes-with apps.  I hesitate to call them bloatware.  The word sounds dirty.
<Unit193> Well, there is always the debian way to upgrade. :P
<Rook> I'm unaware of that particular method...
<Unit193> sudo sed s/precise/quantal/g /etc/apt/sources.list -i  though it isn't recommended and there is some warning somewhere about it maybe breaking kittens food bowls...
<Rook> And leaving your dirty underwear out when you have company over.  I've read that warning message.
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades  listed on that page (did it several times in a VM myself, to update an EOL version)
<dove_g> hi ppl
<dove_g> can't copy pictures from USB camera after upgrade to 12.10
<dove_g> i can see folers and images, but after copy, i get only copying files window, which doesn't show any progress
<dove_g> any advice? tnx
<bioterror> try terminal
<dove_g> how to try terminal?
<dove_g> i try on my lapotop and it works
<dove_g> how to try in terminal?
<dove_g> i mean where is USB, can't find in media path
<Zuperman> hello, i need some help
<Zuperman> anyone wants to?
<Zuperman> help?
<bioterror> !ask | Zuperman
<ubottu> Zuperman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Zuperman> im just polite...
<Zuperman> ok, here it goes
<Zuperman> im on live session of lubuntu 12.10
<Zuperman> ubiquity installer just crash
<Zuperman> somewhere on "who are you"
<Zuperman> i can't install lubuntu
<bioterror> if you have restarted the live environment and it crashes again
<Zuperman> yes
<bioterror> then I would suggest to use Alternative
<bioterror> !alternative
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<Zuperman> at first, i've tried regular install
<bioterror> hAAa
<Zuperman> so, what, I need new livecd?
<bioterror> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/quantal/release/
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> no LiveCD
<bioterror> Alternate install
<bioterror> it's a text based
<Zuperman> oh.. i see
<bioterror> take x86 or AMD64, which ever suits your needs best
<Zuperman> well, the problem is, i lost all of my flash sticks, and i would like not to go to buy another empty CD
<Zuperman> so I thought there could be some solution for this
<Zuperman> ok, thank you all
<dyd> guys how can i restart the file manager in lubuntu? in ubuntu was nautilus restart
<holstein> dyd: its pcmanfm you are using, correct?
<dyd> holstein, i guess so
<dyd> holstein, i tried to kill but with no help
<dyd> holstein, when i open to browse it says "Error - Location is already mounted"
<dyd> holstein, and the msg won't go away, even if i press Ok or try to close it
<holstein> what promts that?
<dyd> holstein, i think i did it! i killed the process and now it's working
<EvilAngel> please tell me how to install LibreOffice?
<holstein> EvilAngel: i would open the package manager of your choice and search 'libreoffice' and install
<EvilAngel> I did that but I get a million hits in the package manager when I search for libreoffice
<holstein> sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<EvilAngel> huh?
<holstein> EvilAngel: sure.. just install the "libreoffice" one, and it'll pull in what it needs
<holstein> or, open a terminal and copy past that ^^
<EvilAngel> how did you know what to type in the terminal?
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice
<holstein> EvilAngel: you dont need to add a PPA though.. you can just install it
<holstein> EvilAngel: i ran "apt-cache search libreoffice" and read through the list
<holstein> EvilAngel: i have also installed libreoffice a few times, so i know what package im looking for
<holstein> what i hear you saying is confusing is, there are a lot of pacakges with 'libreoffice' in the name
<holstein> there are different parts, and plugins... and libs
<bioterror> every package has a description
<EvilAngel> that's crazy
<holstein> you install the main 'libreoffice' one and it'll pull in what it needs
<EvilAngel> there should only be one package
<bioterror> why?
<holstein> oh yeah.. also like bioterror says.. there are descriptions
<EvilAngel> simplicity!
<bioterror> no it is not
<holstein> EvilAngel: you are free to create your own repos
<bioterror> with MS Office, you get to choose what you want
<holstein> EvilAngel: its all open.. but there are different parts that need to be available.. different parts and different apps
<bioterror> you dont get access, excel and so on if you dont want
<bioterror> and most of us doesnt want EEEVERYTHING what we do not need
<EvilAngel> I also need to know how to create a shortcut on the lubuntu desktop
<holstein> yeah.. its like like excel.exe or whatever
<holstein> EvilAngel: the lubuntu desktop is LXDE.. you can search for how to add those
<holstein> EvilAngel: i suggest not adding them
<Unit193> Or read the link that was given to you yesterday on how to do it.
<holstein> its not really expected in the lxde environenment... though, you can if you'd like
<holstein> http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1913
<xnox> are you happy to drop ndiswrapper cli & gui utils from lubuntu seeds? kernel module is not shipped so they are useless on the cd without network...
<xnox> and if you have network you can get the utils together with the module....
<Unit193> Nither gilir or jmarsden, the core devs, are here right now, so I don't think anyone can speak officially from the dev team.
<xnox> Unit193: ack. thanks.
<mrbean> Hello, where is the md5 of lubuntu 12.10?
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<mrbean> There it is, the alternate, thank you very much. Bye.
<Unit193> Adios.
<zleap> hi
<mfaroukg> language switching problem
<th3pun15h3r> has anyone tried lubuntu 12.10?
<th3pun15h3r> I want a really lightweight linux distro based on debian that has good support for wine/playonlinux and the steam beta client
#lubuntu 2012-11-09
<anthony> Bonsoir. J'ai installé Lubuntu 12.04 et je n'ai pas l'icône du contrôle du volume. Est-ce normal ?
<anthony> Et je n'entends rien
<Unit193> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<anthony> Thanks :D
<IdleOne> Unit193: he installed Lubuntu but has no volume icon
<Unit193> IdleOne: Alright, French channel will still be more helpful.
<IdleOne> Unit193: probably right :)
<sjwro> hello. i am trying to install a package (mintconstructor) as seen here: http://community.linuxmint.com/software/view/mintconstructor.
<sjwro> and...
<sjwro> it's on lubuntu 12.10, using chromium. the link is apt://mintconstructor. when i click on it, i get a new blank chromium window.
<sjwro> i have tried to install software-center (USC), and i get the same result.
<sjwro> how can i download and install this package?
<Unit193> It's because that is a mint package, it isn't in the Ubuntu repos.
<sjwro> is it possible to shrink a mint iso in ubuntu, or am i just going to have to get a dvd disc?
<sjwro> from preliminary googling it looks like it's not possible. could i just get an older version of mint that is on cd, then download a newer mint on DVD and trim the ISO from there?
<sjwro> (on cd = 600MB, on dvd = 800MB)
<Unit193> Pretty sure you should be asking the mint channel...
<Unit193> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Unit193> (Though, could unsquash the fs and resquash with xz compression)
<ryan_> has anyone here used the linux steam beta client on lubuntu?
<Combat_Wombat> wish i was in the beta :(
<Combat_Wombat> id imagine it would work though
<ryan_> combat_wombat checkout omgbuntu! website they have the link to dl the steam.deb file
<ryan_> or if you want i can send it to you
<Combat_Wombat> naw i can find it thanks for the tip
<ryan_> np
<ryan_> im hoping i can get it to work
<ryan_> i got too frustrated trying to get sound to work on a minimal ubuntu openbox install i was doing
<ryan_> waved the white flag and going to install lubuntu 12.04
<ryan_> even though it doesnt have lts
<ryan_> but it seems dist upgrade is pretty good either way so
<Combat_Wombat> id use lubuntu for everything if i could and steam on linux may make it happen :)
<ryan_> ya
<ryan_> I just want to find a better task bar theme
<ryan_> I wanted to use crunchbang but I couldnt try the linux steam client on it...and torchlight 2 on steam through wine didnt work which it did on ubuntu
<ryan_> so does not having long term support really matter?
<ryan_> to a degree? Is it easy to just upgrade the distro without losing what you installed?
<Combat_Wombat> idk I always do a fresh install when i change versions
<Combat_Wombat> hopefully someone else will chime in
<holstein> i do because its faster
<Unit193> Upgrades are faster for me.
<holstein> Unit193: you do it with a downloaded iso? as the source?
<Unit193> holstein: Nope.
<holstein> Unit193: how do you upgrade so quickly?
<Unit193> Download speeds aren't so bad, but if you factor in configure and uninstall/install of personal packages...
<ryan_> ya I did a dist upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 and even though it said partial it still fixed itself
<ryan_> what about 12.04 not being long term support
<ryan_> alot of people complain about that
<ryan_> going to install statler openbox theme on lubuntu hopefully
<holstein> Unit193: i should pay more attention to that detail, but still.. best case, i get an upgrade done in 5 hours
<ryan_> ya its not too bad
<ryan_> plus its nice you can still do work while its going
<ryan_> depending on your system
<holstein> ryan_: 12.04 is an LTS though... the kernel and the backbone ubuntu pacakges are lts
<ryan_> definitely would like a darker theme
<ryan_> is there anyway to hide the taskbar till you put your mouse down at the bottom?
<Unit193> holstein: Pretty darn sure it doesn't take that long, though.
<ryan_> I like having a very clean minimal desktop
<ryan_> it can take a while though
<ryan_> like maybe half the time
<holstein> Unit193: how long does it take you? the downloads i mean..
<holstein> it takes like 8 minutes to install
<Unit193> Hrm, I don't remember, I'll tell you next April. :P
<ryan_> ive really liked 12.04 of ubuntu overall
<ryan_> so far the speed on lubuntu is nice
<holstein> Unit193: lol.. i'll have to try another one and see.. it was an ubuntustudio one last i tested.. but still
<holstein> ryan_: ubuntu says they provide lts on 12.04
<holstein> it *is* lts.. lubuntu is not
<Unit193> And that's the LXDE packages, sooo.
<holstein> still, you can just install minimal ubuntu, and lxde and have ubuntu with lxde LTS
<ryan_> right
<ryan_> I just did lubuntu ill keep doing dist upgrade
<holstein> the lubuntu team will not be fixing bugs that come in and backporting lubuntu specific stuff or whatever else
<Unit193> LXDE will still not be updated.
<ryan_> speaking of that anyone using 12.10?
<holstein> i have a 12.10 install
<ryan_> what you think so far?
<holstein> the things that would be a security concern would be outside of lubuntu anyway
<ryan_> ya im not too worried about it for the most part linux is really secured compared to M$
<holstein> ryan_: its an ubuntustudio XFCE install.. very nice.. i think unity has some nice things in 12.10 worth upgrading
<holstein> i'll run the 12.04 version
<Unit193> 12.10 has some kinks, as is expected after an LTS.
<ryan_> so far so good
<ryan_> I just hope I have really good compatibility with playonlinux/wine
<ryan_> ubuntu with unity worked great so hopefully this will be even better
<Linux_Wombat> wooo
<holstein> i dont use anything thats not native anymore... nothing about linux is keeping any games from running on it
<Linux_Wombat> was kinda hopeful i could get it to work on my 64bit 12.10 install
<Linux_Wombat> but thats a very no go :D
<holstein> Linux_Wombat: it?
<Linux_Wombat> steam
<Linux_Wombat> im Combat_Wombat except on my linux box instead of my windows one
<Linux_Wombat> hence the excitingly creative name change
<ryan_> haha
<ryan_> ok got nvidia proprietary drivers installed
<Linux_Wombat> dont have it in me to reinstall on this box just got everything perfect so you will have to tell me all the fun and exciting stuff i am missing till they release a amd64 version
<Linux_Wombat> please dont overflow and kick me....
<Linux_Wombat> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of steam:
<Linux_Wombat>  steam depends on libjpeg-turbo8.
<Linux_Wombat>  steam depends on libcurl3-gnutls (>= 7.16.2-1).
<Linux_Wombat>  steam depends on libogg0 (>= 1.0rc3).
<Linux_Wombat>  steam depends on libpixman-1-0 (>= 0.24.4-1).
<Linux_Wombat>  steam depends on libsdl1.2debian (>= 1.2.10-1).
<ryan_> awww nooo
<Combat_Wombat> oh well
<Combat_Wombat> suffice to say there were alot of package issues
<ryan_> im trying to install it now
<ryan_> is lubuntu multiarch?
<ryan_> cool this can work
<ryan_> OMG its working...
<Combat_Wombat> nice
<ryan_> well its installed im trying to launch it for the first time taking for ever
<ryan_> ugh something about a font issue and color
<ryan_> ugh
<Combat_Wombat> ?
<ryan_> oh shit i got it going!
<ryan_> steam is updating hell yes
<Combat_Wombat> nice
<ryan_> gonna get logged in soon
<ryan_> damn it gotta install some bleeding edge drivers
<ryan_> fun
<ryan_> well crap i get in then kicked out
<ryan_> grrr
<ryan_> combat you got it working at all?
<Combat_Wombat> no man i would need to install or livecd a 32-bit version
<Combat_Wombat> dont have it in me tonight
<ryan_> hmmm it installed fine for me just had to fix the font issue
<Combat_Wombat> you're on 64-bit?
<ryan_> check out jakejw93
<ryan_> yep!
<Combat_Wombat> hrm
<ryan_> he has a youtube video on it
<Combat_Wombat> watching now
<Combat_Wombat> er nope that was a steam in wine video
<ryan_> i got steam running!
<Combat_Wombat> here we go
<Combat_Wombat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19TzGmuo5Sg
<ryan_> ya
<ryan_> saweet big picture is working too
<Combat_Wombat> heh ya thats not how the install goes for me :D
<ryan_> installing world of goo demo
<Combat_Wombat> heh the tv interface
<Combat_Wombat> hadnt seen that before
<Combat_Wombat> well if that isnt telling about where things are headed
<ryan_> its awesome
<Combat_Wombat> but yeah that video wasnt so helpful :D
<ryan_> there is a link talking about how to fix your issue I think you had dependency problems right?
<Combat_Wombat> ya
<Combat_Wombat> oh didnt notice that just installing the i386 packages lets it work
<Combat_Wombat> heh
<Combat_Wombat> thanks im a moron
<ryan_> well ya but you are running 64 bit too right?
<ryan_> should be multiarch
<Linux_Wombat> k
<Linux_Wombat> cw@Streamer:~$ steam steam://open/games
<Linux_Wombat> ILocalize::AddFile() failed to load file "public/steambootstrapper_english.txt".
<Linux_Wombat> X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<Linux_Wombat>   Major opcode of failed request:  45 (X_OpenFont)
<Linux_Wombat>   Serial number of failed request:  12
<Linux_Wombat>   Current serial number in output stream:  13
<Linux_Wombat> seen that anywhere ryan_
<ryan_> ya hangon ill tell you what to install
<ryan_> sudo apt-get install xfonts-100dpi
<ryan_> or before that try this
<ryan_> wait!
<ryan_> steam %u
<ryan_> in terminal
<ryan_> is it updating?
<Linux_Wombat> hrm
<Linux_Wombat> nope
<Linux_Wombat> even installed that font package
<ryan_> ya i typed steam %U in terminal
<ryan_> and it started updating
<ryan_> er Steam %U
<ryan_> cap sensitive perhaps
<Linux_Wombat> cw@Streamer:~$ steam %U
<Linux_Wombat> ILocalize::AddFile() failed to load file "public/steambootstrapper_english.txt".
<Linux_Wombat> X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<Linux_Wombat>   Major opcode of failed request:  45 (X_OpenFont)
<Linux_Wombat>   Serial number of failed request:  12
<Linux_Wombat>   Current serial number in output stream:  13
<Linux_Wombat> cw@Streamer:~$ Steam %u
<Linux_Wombat> Steam: command not found
<ryan_> and you just tried steam
<ryan_> ?
<Linux_Wombat> same thing
<ryan_> hmmm not for sure why
<ryan_> oh I did try it with sudo and let it update but didnt install it again
<ryan_> then I re ran the steam command
<ryan_> anyway I hope you get it going its pretty exciting
<ryan_> I gotta finish my work and goto bed
<ryan_> catch you all later!
<Unit193> Linux_Wombat: Please do use pastebin.com
<Linux_Wombat> if this was a happening channel i might
<Linux_Wombat> but no one elseis talking
<Linux_Wombat> so meh
<Linux_Wombat> k if anyone else has my problem
<Linux_Wombat> after you install the font package
<Linux_Wombat> xset +fp /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi
<Linux_Wombat> because x is stupid
<Linux_Wombat> and then it will work
<bioterror> so
<bioterror> steam was looking for experienced GNU/Linux users for their beta
<bioterror> and are we now going to do the support? :D
<Combat_Wombat> good idea who wants enthusiastic new users anyways
<Combat_Wombat> let em rot
<bigeyes0x0> Hi there
<bigeyes0x0> I'm having a problem with extended dual desktop with lubuntu 12.04
<bigeyes0x0> as the two monitors have different resolutions, a window that is maximized or move close to another monitor
<bigeyes0x0> got displayed partially on the other monitor too
<bigeyes0x0> anyone knows how to fix it
<bigeyes0x0> ?
<bigeyes0x0> I asked on lxde irc and they said to use a different window manager
<gen> Hello there, i've got a question.
<gen> I am running lubuntu 12.10 on an eeepc 1000h
<gen> i am looking for a way to map the silver buttons (above the keyboard)
<gen> I ran the command "showkey" and it showed the keycodes for the buttons
<gen> but how do i map a command to these keycodes?
<holstein> gen: have you tried any of the eee specific things? jupiter i think is one
<gen> afaik jupiter only has the ability to change cpufreq
<gen> on 10.04 i could use eee-control
<gen> hmm you seem to be right about jupiter
<gen> Thank You
<holstein> gen: its worth a look.. there are other eee tools in the repos too iirc
<holstein> i have a few eee's, and i dont map the keyboard like i used to back in 10.04
<gen> had terminal and xbmc mapped on these
<gen> wont miss this "feature" xD
<natanb> Hi
<natanb> i need help for lubuntu ppc in a iMac G4
<natanb> were the right place?
<genii-around> Probably :-)
<kingfisher64> is there anyway in lubuntu to be able to take a snapshot of a windows 7 system?
<holstein> kingfisher64: i would use clonezilla, or whatever commercial tool microsoft suggests
<kingfisher64> does that support incremental backup holstein?
<holstein> kingfisher64: lemme put it this way... there is nothing about linux or lubuntu preventing microsoft from allowing it to make a snapshot of it
<holstein> kingfisher64: AFAIK, clonezilla doenot do that
<holstein> kingfisher64: i would look at a tool like back in time for windows, if there is such a thing
<kingfisher64> i thought it didn't. I remember reading something about it not being supported yet
<holstein> kingfisher64: i dont think it will be supported.. its not really what clonezilla is about
<holstein> its more for what you asked.. a snaptshot
<holstein> snapshot*
<kingfisher64> the system running lubuntu is basically a backup device. 2tb hd with 2gb memory. It's a desktop someone gave me.
<holstein> http://www.bacula.org/en/
<holstein> http://clonezilla.org/
<holstein> http://www.altaro.com/home-pc-backup/time-machine-for-windows.php
<kingfisher64> just tried freenas.org but it's not what i'm after
<holstein> kingfisher64: free nas is a nas... a destination for the backups you are taking about making
<kingfisher64> brilliant but not what i'm after
<holstein> nas = network attached storage
<holstein> you use backup software to backup to a nas if you want.. or an ssh share
<kingfisher64> there's a zfs snapshot feature
<kingfisher64> will try bacula
<holstein> bacula is overkill for what you want
<holstein> you can read about its features though and get a more educated sentence that encompasses what you seek
<holstein> kingfisher64: i would take 30+ minutes and watch this http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/2649/linux-backup-roundup-the-linux-action-show-s13e04/
<holstein> you are in fact not wanting a snapshot.. you are wanting encremental backups of a windows machine... the destination can be said linux box via ssh, samba, ftp.. etc
<kingfisher64> i was curious if there was a tool within lubuntu which could basically read other network devices - in this case my laptop and create a snapshot of my laptop on lubuntu
<holstein> kingfisher64: sure
<holstein> kingfisher64: the question is, will windows support said tool?
<holstein> we dont have a "backup your proprietary OS" button
<holstein> and i dont use the term "proprietary" derogatorily.. its just that we are not always allowed the access it takes
<kingfisher64> eventually i'll just give up windows (only use it now because of old creative suite apps i use) - not supported in wine
<kingfisher64> prefer ubuntu
<holstein> i would try ubuntustudio or AVlinux.. see what the tools are doing that you need
<holstein> or use one of the tools above to backup, or one you learn about from that video i linked
<kingfisher64> photoshop, illustrator, acrobat pro, livecycle designer
<holstein> or, virtualize windows inside ubuntu.. thats an easy way to make snapshots
<holstein> kingfisher64: sure, but those address workflows that can be addressed to some degree with open tools
<holstein> i do audio production with FOSS tools on ubuntu and/or AVlinux
<kingfisher64> gimp might replace photoshop but inkscape is horrible i'm afraid. It doesn't campare to illustrator. I use open source wherever I can - I think the quality in *nearly all cases is superior
<holstein> i dont think its trying to compare to illustrator
<kingfisher64> good job!!!
<holstein> it actually has some great tutorials in the help menu
<kingfisher64> i've bookmarked bacula as there might be a future use case schenario
<holstein> kingfisher64: i find that i have no issues replacing tools for audio production
<holstein> and quite the opposite now.. i cant replace the tools i use with closed alternatives
<holstein> but, you can use whatever OS you want... and whatever software you like
<kingfisher64> i use everything open source except the 4 apps I mentioned above. nxclient being my fav
<holstein> kingfisher64: there is a nice subset of applications in the live D's ubuntustudio and avlinux
<holstein> i think cmyk is what most folks miss
<holstein> i think inkscape is brilliant
<holstein> i know for me, it helped when i stopped expecting ardour to be protools, or cubase.. and i just started using the software
<holstein> you might not be motivated to learn to switch.. or the tools may not have the workflow you prefer or the features you need..
<kingfisher64> it's v buggy in my opinion unfortunately. The same with scribus in my experience. I'm not bothered about UI - that can be learnt or I could contribute to. It's the reliability issues.
<kingfisher64> could be hardware support in scribus case
<kingfisher64> eg, printer
<holstein> kingfisher64: sure, but woudnt it be great if you used these applications? and filed bugs?
<holstein> shared your concerns? helped with developement...
<kingfisher64> bugs already filed.
<holstein> i mean... im not saying you need to.. just that if we all did that, i think it would be noticable, and the quality would be better for all
<holstein> kingfisher64: we are always looking for users in this demo for ubuntustudio.. for testing and development
<kingfisher64> can't disagree. Your preaching to the converted. Just have a thing for photoshop
<holstein> kingfisher64: sure, and you can have a thing for any of the software you choose.. im just offereing a scenario where you could help ubuntustudio attract user and developers to support your workflwo
<holstein> flow*
<holstein>  /j #ubuntustudio-devel sometime if you're interested
<miquel_cc> Hi, Can anyone help me with this trouble?: I have a fresh install of lubuntu and  it freezes in the lightdm (welcome screen): keyboard and mouse doesn't responds for a minute o so. I searched on inet but I didn't found anything related. Can anyone help me? Or any clue what I must check? Thanks
<holstein> im never sure if we need the tools or the users first.. but right now, we dont have users that even help us test these tools
<kingfisher64> i'm looking now at http://ubuntustudio.org/
<holstein> miquel_cc: i would try an older kernel if you just upgraded and it broke
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> ^^ try that miquel_cc .. to see if the machine is locked up or if its just the graphics not reponding
<miquel_cc> holstein, i can't change the tty, the computer is complelty freezed
<holstein> miquel_cc: then i would look at an earlier kernel
<holstein> miquel_cc: i would look at any hardware changes..
<kingfisher64> you seem v knowledgeable holstein - from that assertion you wouldn't happen to know of another open source app to http://www.red5.org/ would you? I'm looking for a quality replacement for commercial http://www.wowza.com/
<miquel_cc> I had ubuntu 12.04 before without any trouble, I will try to downgrade the kernel
<kingfisher64> will create a vm and try ubuntustudio though. sounds v good
<miquel_cc> but if I wait patiently the minute, the system is working perfectlybut upon I waitted patienly this minute, the system is working perfectly
<miquel_cc> (opps, sorry for the duplicate message)
<holstein> miquel_cc: i would just try booting into an earlier one as a test
<holstein> kingfisher64: what does it do?
<holstein> i stream content via ssh or whatever
<holstein> vlc is nice
<miquel_cc> holstein, thank you . I will try the same kernel  i had in ubuntu 12.04. c u later.
<kingfisher64> it enables a user to be able to record a video using their webcam to be saved into say a web signup profile
<holstein> i would probably just stream the content.. but it depends on what you want, and how you want it to look, and what clients are expected
<holstein> kingfisher64: vlc, cheese.. not sure what its supposed to look like though
<holstein> the ubuntu installer offeres to take a picture... that could just as easily be video.. maybe ask them how that is implemented
<kingfisher64> thanks for your help though holstein. Especially the ubuntustudio link
<kingfisher64> downloading the iso now for that
<holstein> kingfisher64: sure.. anytime!
<kingfisher64> holstein++
<Unit193> xnox: You online?
<xnox> Unit193: yes.
<Unit193> xnox: Wasn't sure if you got the ndis question answered yet.
<xnox> Unit193: lubuntu dev merged the branch for me.
<xnox> Unit193: so, yes, I have =)
<Unit193> Coolio.
#lubuntu 2012-11-10
<dualboot> hi all
<dualboot> i can't install 12.10 alongside win7. os not detected. tried various things.
<dualboot> creating swap + grub bits seems archaic (and also didn't work)
<dualboot> are there any known issues with uefi?
<jason2007> clear
<BadThing> hello is anyone here
<BadThing> i am trying to theme lubuntu
<BadThing> but the .odt files are only changing the window borders
<BadThing> but not the widgets
<BadThing> :(
<BadThing> what am i doing wrong?
<bioterror> you use lxappearance for changing GTK -themes
<BadThing> bioterror: i don't see the widgets there
<bioterror> what are widgets?
<BadThing> idk... there is a tab called Widget
<BadThing> where you can select the widget styles
<bioterror> installl widgets then
<bioterror> apt-cache gtk theme
<bioterror> +search
<BadThing> what?
<bioterror> apt-cache search gtk theme
<bioterror> and install what ever youw ant
<BadThing> oh ok
<BadThing> i am using lubuntu 12.10 does thatn mean i have to get gtk 3 themes?
<bioterror> what suits you best
<BadThing> its not working :(
<BadThing> im trying to install this http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/MediterraneanNight?content=148398
<BadThing> ok i'm giving up
<BadThing> i found an ok looking one
<BadThing> changed the icons a bit
<BadThing> i think im happy
<bioterror> good ;)
<bioterror> life is about making compromises ;)
 * BadThing stabs bioterror in the kidney with a knife
<bioterror> :(
 * BadThing pulls the blade out slowly and licks the blood off the knife
<BadThing> don't ever say that again
<bioterror> now you have HIV too
<BadThing> i already had hiv
<bioterror> :D
<BadThing> \:D/
<BadThing> bioterror: when i had ubuntu, i spent hours..no days... no weeks themeing it
<BadThing> finally i was so unhappy i installed kde
<BadThing> but there was nothing wrong with gnome
<bioterror> you must have been really unhappy
<BadThing> i was just too ocd
<TheLordOfTime> i'm glad everything I do is command line anyways...
<TheLordOfTime> so i dont have to worry about themeing :P
<BadThing> you can theme the cmdline
<TheLordOfTime> true, but unless you're hyper-vain there's no need :P
<bioterror> there's
 * TheLordOfTime returns to the epicness of the command line.
<bioterror> irc client needs themes, shell prompt needs themes, MOC needs themes
<BadThing> bioterror: *there's
<BadThing> i use rcirc (emacs)
<BadThing> its sexy
<bioterror> ofcourse, vim too!
<BadThing> my pidgin is ugly tho
<BadThing> but its cause i dont have a lot of friends to talk to on it
<BadThing> *ok
<BadThing> o_O
<bioterror> I have pidgin installed, but I dont use it :D
<bioterror> all of those fellas in pidgin uses facebook too
<BadThing> uninstall it
<BadThing> how big is arch after a fresh install
<BadThing> assume you use um lxde or something
<BadThing> or fluxbox
<BadThing> for GUI
<BadThing> i have a 128gb ssd and i would like to maximize space
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> mostly I have had about ~10GB /
<bioterror> and that includes the /var/cache/pacman/pkg too
<BadThing> damn thats still too big
<BadThing> =[
<BadThing> lubuntu was <10gb
<BadThing> and i love the programs it came with
<BadThing> i guess ill stick with it
<BadThing> people say arch is faster
<BadThing> but not anymore
<BadThing> because i kill them :D
<searching> how I can edit Lubuntu 12.04 login screen?
<sepisoad> why links in "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers" , section "Maintenance Overview" are broken?
<sepisoad> how can i get access to lxdm and lxpanel projects' codes?
<TheLordOfTime> define "access"
<bioterror> !apt-src
<bioterror> well, apt-src is key to success
<souyouz> VBonjour à tous
<souyouz> J'aurai besoin d'une aide pour mon installation, est ce que quelqu'un pourrais m'aider?
<netr> I have a problem. I can't change lxdm background image. When I changed in its /etc/lxdm conf file it showed me black background. So i revertet it to default lubuntu wallpaper and switched that lubuntu default wallpaper file, but lxdm login screen still has black background... Why it is non-changeable in lubuntu, how can i change it? I use 12.10
<Neohasreturned> Hi on windows I used to right click on my films and it would tell me how many fps my films are in is there anyway of finding out on lubuntu?
<Neohasreturned> Hi could someone tell me if you are able to use diff file managers in lubuntu?
<bioterror> well, it's not file managers job to tell how many FPS a video has
<Neohasreturned> bioterror, I know from previous distros diff file managers have more info like how many kbps my audio files have etc was just wondering if I installed Thunar would that make a difference?
<Neohasreturned> bioterror, I like how snappy the pcmanfm is but it just hasn't got many options
<klausl> Hello!
<klausl> How can I use exe datas in Lubuntu?
<klausl> Or how can I open exe datas?
<cyounes> how can i disable third party repositories in lubuntu ?
<bioterror> cYounes, probably easiest way is to use synaptic
<bioterror> or by hand removing stuff under /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cYounes> bioterror: thanks, i did by using the GUI of Software sources
<meedo> Does lubuntu support pdf reader ??
<bioterror> evince is installed by default to view pdf files
#lubuntu 2012-11-11
<frigginglorious> hey guys ive been cruising forum posts for about 5 hours now trying to get my FTP server working
<frigginglorious> is there anyone on who can help a brother out?
<halfduplex> frigginglorious: server or client?
<halfduplex> lol
<frigginglorious> server
<halfduplex> server
<halfduplex> misread
<halfduplex> what one?
<frigginglorious> i was using pure-ftpd just fine
<frigginglorious> but ive tried installing 3 different servers
<frigginglorious> it has to be some funky port thing
<frigginglorious> i should have never upgraded :(
<halfduplex> oh
<frigginglorious> i can connect to the server locally just fine
<frigginglorious> it works from the machine
<frigginglorious> but obviously that isnt useful
<halfduplex> something to do with listening ip?
<frigginglorious> and no matter what server i try, i keep getting the ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server error
<frigginglorious> i think it has to be
<frigginglorious> ive been trying to do something with iptables
<halfduplex> digging the hole deeper?
<frigginglorious> probably
<frigginglorious> ive been so frustrated ive just been running random commands ive found on forums
<frigginglorious> any idea why it would start giving me the ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server error after upgrading?
<halfduplex> no sorry
<joel135> I cannot log in to my beautiful lubuntu desktop :( Yesterday, I accidentally shut down my computer while updating some packages. I just recalled this, so I ran apt-get update. It told me to fix some problems with dpkg, so I did that followed by an update&upgrade.
<joel135> I get to the login screen, but as I log in, my screen goes black (like when changing its mode) and I'm yet again presented with the login screen.
<joel135> Where should I start? Looking in some logs? If so, which?
<joel135> I'm trying chown .Xauthority now -- read on the internet that it may help
<joel135> *phew* it worked :)
<polix> hi there :)
<polix> is there a ppa for VLC-player for getting newest version on lubuntu 12.10?
<koud> Hello I have a question regarding system policy settings and network connection
<koud> is there someway I can change the network applet to make a user connection instead of a "all users" connection in order to not have to write admin password when adding a new wifi network?
<dean_> Hi I wonder if someone could help me I have a windows and a lubuntu partition and I have just tried to transfer some music from lubuntu to my windows partition and it came up with an error and now I have lost my files
<bioterror> you have ntfs-3g installed?
<dean_> bioterror, Not too sure but I have been using it and had no problems until just
<dean_> bioterror, I have just checked I do have ntfs-3g installed
<bioterror> what was the error?
<dean_> When I tried to transfer my music files to my windows partition it was saying permission denied and deleted the tracks apart from the folders they were in which are now empty
<dean_> Do windows and linux not play nicely installed next to each other?
<bioterror> they do
<bioterror> but people really should use fstab
<dean_> whats fstab?
<dean_> So have I lost my files now is there no way to retrieve them again?
<bioterror> probably no
<dean_> Do you have any reason why this has happened? It was ok before?
<p3-256mb> i am new to gnu/linux and managed to installed lubuntu 12.04 on my Pentium III 256 MB RAM laptop. I want to watch youtube videos *without* installing adobe flash. Can someone who has done it on a similar spec laptop tell me how?
<dean_> p3-256mb, You cant youtube relies on flash player
<dean_> p3-256mb, Chrome has its own flash built in though
<klausl> Hello!
<bioterror> ha
<bioterror> p3-256mb, http://www.youtube.com/html5
<bioterror> join the survey
<klausl> How do I get the disk index? So I can see which disks are connected.
<p3-256mb> i do not want to use chrome. chromium is a bit slower than firefox on my Pentium 3 laptop. html5 does NOT work on most youtube videos
<bioterror> klausl, sudo blkid for example
<klausl> bioterror: No no! I mean like the work with Windows. Is there not in Lubuntu?
<klausl> bioterror: Sorry for my bad english! No no! I mean like the workplace with Windows. Is there not in Lubuntu?
<bioterror> I dont understand what you're after
<klausl> bioterror: Where can I open the hard disk?
<bioterror> on your table?
<klausl> bioterror: No no! You don`t understand what I mean! Do you know Windows 7?
<bioterror> I do, I use it on my work laptop
<klausl> bioterror: And there is a Folder with Computer! Do you know?
<bioterror> and?
<klausl> bioterror: Does it give so a Folder in Lubuntu too?
<bioterror> you have next to start button this file manager
<bioterror> doesnt it do the same?
<klausl> bioterror: Correct!
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> sooo, what next
<bioterror> p3-256mb, use youtube downloader and watch with mplayer
<ladkiwi> hell
<ladkiwi> hello
<ladkiwi> Every time I log in to the laptop, it prompts me to enter the password for the default keyring. 
<ladkiwi> Is there any way to get Lubuntu to automatically connect to my wireless network without having to go through this keyring app and manual network selection?
<bioterror> ladkiwi, yes. add tap to All users in the network settings
<ladkiwi> bioterror, it was already done for all wireless connexions
<bioterror> technically it should not ask then
<chaospsychex> hi
<chaospsychex> i've downloaded the latest iso and was wondering if I could just DD it to a usb thumbstick to run the installer? is the lubuntu iso a hybrid iso ?
<bioterror> yes
<chaospsychex> ok thanks
<zleap> erm you could use start up disk creator to make a usb install media
<bioterror> why?
<zleap> just a suggestion as to how to do things
<bioterror> sounds difficult
<bioterror> and a good waste of that feature that was finally included in ubuntu isos
<focus_it> Is there a good place to go to for Lubuntu on arm / Lubuntu from sources?
<xnox> focus_it: here or ubuntu-arm.
<xnox> focus_it: not sure what you mean "from sources" though, since ubuntu is binary distribution.
<focus_it> arm is naff environment - have to build everything from source files
<Jimbo_> Can anyone here answer any questions about installation?
<focus_it> can try
<Jimbo_> I'm an inexperienced linux user.  Been using Ubuntu 11.04. Getting sick of upgrades every 6 months.   And my laptop is slowing.  Can I install Lubuntu on top of my current installation?
<focus_it> Normally yes - not sure the full meaning of on top - do you mean separate partition or overwriting ubuntu and keeping all the old data?
<Jimbo_> Overwriting Ubuntu and keeping all my old partitions and data
<focus_it> Slow laptop? change the disk for an SSD or a 7200 RPM - makes your laptop work like a desktop PC :-)
<focus_it> No need to upgrade ubuntu if you don't want to! I rarely upgrade.
<focus_it> When support is lost, I may upgrade. Newer Ubuntu has more drivers - so if I have new printers or network cards, I am forced to upgrade. But on average, my ubuntu install lasts 3 years before upgrades because the updates still keep coming.
<Jimbo_> It's got a ATA disk, and pretty sure it is already 7200 RPM.  Machine is a high end Gateway.  Very expensive, and I am not ready to trash it. .  But it was built in '03, and kinda slow.
<Jimbo_> Thanks by the way, for talking to me.
<focus_it> what processor
<Jimbo_> Pentium III I think.  Not sure how to find out from Ubuntu.  . I don't have the manual nearby.
<focus_it> In terminal you can type gnome-system-monitor and on the system page you see memory and processor
<focus_it> what memory you have?
<focus_it> if its P3, personally I would move out all your data to external disk and then completely re-install with a fresh copy of Lubuntu
<focus_it> that way you get best speed.
<Jimbo_> Thanks.  Intel Pentium 4 Mobile 1.6ghz.
<focus_it> more than fast enough for Lubuntu
<Jimbo_> I don't have a USB2.  Very slow to backup all my data.
<focus_it> do you have another Linux PC and ethernet connection to that PC?
<Jimbo_> No
<Jimbo_> Actually, I might be able to get one...
<focus_it> If you can, then you can run ssh and copy everything over
<Jimbo_> SSH?  DO I need a switch or hub for that?
<focus_it> ssh is just secure file transfer
<Jimbo_> How do you hook it up?  Do I just need some sort of ethernet crossover cable?
<focus_it> You need a switch and then you connect your laptop and the PC to the switch.
<focus_it> You may instead have a router - that is much better. They usually come with 4 ethernet ports on the back.
<focus_it> That would allow you to connect the laptop and PC together.
<Jimbo_> Ok.  I'll see if I can get that.   Do you have any advice for how I am supposed to get my Evolution email back into the Lubuntu email client?
<focus_it> the directory /home/Jimbo_/.evolution will contain everything - assuming your login name is Jimbo_
<Jimbo_> Cab the email store be imported into the client (whatever it is) in Lubuntu?
<focus_it> set up evolution which will create .evolution directory in home directory. And then copy over that the previously saved /home/Jimbo_/.evolution directory
<focus_it> that might be quickest
<focus_it> otherwise, you can export everything in mbox format and re-import it - i haven't done that yet myself yet tho
<Jimbo_> Ok.  So just to recap... You think Lubuntu will run fine on my machine?  And it will see my existing partitions?  But I should wipe the ubuntu partition clean before installing Lubuntu?
<focus_it> Correct - wipe after saving the data first
<focus_it> remember the .evolution and other "." files are hidden. You need to set view->hidden files in Nautilus to be able to see them
<focus_it> if you are saving individual directories.
<Jimbo_> Ok.  OOPS forgot to ask. .. Do I need to install SSH on both machines?  Or is this something built into Linux?
<focus_it> May be better if you back up the entire home directory.
<focus_it> you can check if ssh and openssh is installed - if not install them
<Jimbo_>   I will see if I can get a loaner machine and router this week to do the backup (and install).  Do I have to worry about upgrading Lubuntu every 6 months like Ubuntu?
<focus_it> yes - but you don't have to unless you gain something from it. the updates keep coming automatically
<Jimbo_> Ok Thanks for all your time and advice!  Have a good week
<focus_it> great! :-)
<Shy> How do I get my mouse scroll wheel working in lubuntu? Currently the only way of scrolling is dragging the scroll bar down, or using the arrow keys; it is quite annoying. I am running in virtual box~.
<ascii> hello
<ascii> I'm having problems installing lubuntu on a notebok
<ascii> notebook
<ascii> acer aspire 3620
<ascii> it freezes when detecting hardware
<ascii> no mouse response
<ascii> i have tried using noapic option on grub
<ascii> with no effect
<ascii> (as someone suggested here on this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/999287)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 999287 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "lubuntu 12.04 installer failed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#lubuntu 2013-11-04
<Trabble> Hello anyone who's around. I'm having serious problems with the wifi-network manager on lubuntu. I was able to connect via wifi to my school's network once, but now it just forever spins and occasionally asks for the password again (I know the password is right, it's how my desktop and phone are connected to the same network)
<Trabble> is there a way to get this to run in a terminal so I can try to troubleshoot it
<Trabble> (I've figured out that using service network-manager stop will let me start it from a terminal, but it doesn't keep the process open to show me any kind of erros)
<Trabble> ah. it was beecause I'm using PEAP and it didn't have a certificate. changing the cert file =false in the /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/APName fixed it.
<lorenzo> Hello I am having issues with my sound card not being registered in ALSA
<Guest16658> Hello I am having audio issues in lubuntu 13.10
<Guest16658> I am not able to access my sound card
<Guest16658> It was working in ubuntu just fine, I don't really know how to fix this.
<Guest16658> I looked at the listed devices in the ALSA mixer and it is not appearing, but it is appearing in my hardward tool
<Guest16658> ???
<IAmNotThatGuy> Guest16658, can you try installing pulseaudio and pavucontrol and check whether it works?
<Guest16658> sure :D thanks for the reply
<Guest16658> thats sudo-apt get install pulseaudio in the LXterminal
<Guest16658> KInda new to all this
<IAmNotThatGuy> sudo apt-get install
<Guest16658> alright its been installed
<Guest16658> Do i click on pulseaudio in my soundsettings?
<IAmNotThatGuy> you installed them both?
<Guest16658> correct
<IAmNotThatGuy> If you are not able to click unmute in the volume control displayed, I believe a restart is required
<Guest16658> alright ill restart
<IAmNotThatGuy> Okies.. Will wait for you
<orion6596> Hi
<orion6596> I got my sound settings working now the problem is a buzzing noise that is coming from my speakers
<IAmNotThatGuy> Did you try altering settings in volume control ?
<orion6596> Actually I think I just found the problem.
<orion6596> When I closed skype it stopped
<orion6596> hmm
<orion6596> THis is all very exciting
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol
<orion6596> Yeah everytime I use skype I get this blarring noise
<orion6596> is there a way for me to tell if skype is playing back my microphone?
<genii> I believe they have a test line you can call
<IAmNotThatGuy> Ummm, I don't know much about skype :[
<orion6596> once it starts to dial the test line the blarring starts
<orion6596> hmm
 * ianorlin hasn't used skype yet on lubuntu
<genii> "Echo123" or some such, i think
 * IAmNotThatGuy never had a need to use in lubuntu ;P
<IAmNotThatGuy> genii, you are the boss now ;]
<genii> IAmNotThatGuy: Just putting it out there for consideration :)
<orion6596> http://askubuntu.com/questions/157891/skype-and-vlc-sounds-sizzle-distorted-bad/201747#201747
<orion6596> I am trying to follow those instructions but I cant find the line that he is talking about
<IAmNotThatGuy> If you don't have a line with load-module module-hal-detect, then search for following line:
<IAmNotThatGuy> mentioned in that post itself ;]
<orion6596> It wont let me save the document it says i have no permission
<orion6596> err denied
<IAmNotThatGuy> sudo gedit /etc/pulse/default.pa
<IAmNotThatGuy> in terminal and that will give you root access
<Unit193> *gksudo *leafpad
<IAmNotThatGuy> if you are a vi fan, replace gedit with vi ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> erm sowwie
<orion6596> I don't know what that means?
<IAmNotThatGuy> orion6596, try gksudo leafpad /etc/pulse/default.pa
<orion6596> does that go into the temrinal  thing
<orion6596> Oh cool it opened
 * IAmNotThatGuy hugs Unit193, the savior 
<ianorlin> yes and it launches leafpad with root access to edit the file in /etc/pulse/default.pa
<orion6596> alright restarting hopefully this works :D
<orion6596> Jesus this is much more complicated than I thought XD
<IAmNotThatGuy> ;D
<orion6596_> Hi
<orion6596_> I am back
<orion6596_> good news
<orion6596_> SOund is working!!!!!
<IAmNotThatGuy> Cool... Glad that it worked :]
<orion6596_> Thanks guys. One last thing
<IAmNotThatGuy> One more? ;P
<orion6596_> I am using a PS3eye to record sound on windows, on ubuntu it doesn't seem to register the micrphone
<orion6596_> I see the webcam, but the audio even tho it shows up in pulse is not picking up on skype.
<orion6596_> Is there a tool like a sound recorder that I can use to test the webcam to make sure its not system wide and just with skype?
<IAmNotThatGuy> I would suggest you to check with google hangouts (it is not the best option though)
<ianorlin> or can you use arecord -l to see if the microphone is detected
<orion6596_> it does appear on arecord -l
<ianorlin> what kind of microphone is it?
<orion6596_> ps3eye
<orion6596_> card 3: CameraB404271 [USB Camera-B4.04.27.1], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<orion6596> Hmm
<orion6596> The microphone setting on skype is going to haunt me
<ZeThomas> hey, does lubuntu have somewhere the same interface for installing/dealing with 'Additional Drivers'?
<ZeThomas> that would be very handy...
<yamoonsun> I installed iTunes using wine with little luck, and after removing the program I'm stuck with a start-menu entry. How do I remove it.
<wxl> yamoonsun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/EditingTheMenu
<wxl> yamoonsun: also, why did you want to use itunes? i could perhaps suggest another alternative (i trust you don't just want a music player)
<yamoonsun> Not in particular, no; I have a client who wants to make their store computer faster, but I noticed they used iTunes to stream music from their iPod over the store speakers.
<yamoonsun> Using Audacious atm
<wxl> yamoonsun: those speakers aren't plugged into the computer are they?
<yamoonsun> I believe they are plugged into the back of the computer, yes.
<wxl> floola could do it
<wxl> not sure it's faster
<wxl> aTunes
<wxl> (ew java)
<wxl> banshee, exaile
<yamoonsun> If I was less mainstream I'm sure I'd agree with you; I'm not a super coder or anything.
<yamoonsun> By any means.
<wxl> um, none of the above requires you to be a developer
<yamoonsun> Should remote connect to my PC via Teamviewer and assist me with this start menu; I'm sure you'll have it done in seconds.
<wxl> oh!
<wxl> amarok can do it
<wxl> that's a decent program
<Unit193> Look in ~/.local/share/applications/ for it.
<yamoonsun> Even if it was installed using Wine?
<wxl> TeamViewer? phew, just ssh
<yamoonsun> I dunno how, but sounds coo.
<wxl> i can't remember if sshd is installed by default…
<Unit193> (Wine of course will be under ~/.local/share/applications/wine/)
<Unit193> wxl: Nope.
<wxl> !info ssh
<ubottu> ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.2p2-6 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<Unit193> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.2p2-6 (saucy), package size 252 kB, installed size 777 kB
<wxl> ↑ install that yamoonsun
<wxl> one of those :/
<wxl> then you can just ssh your_username_on_remote_machine@remote_machine
<wxl> then you can just play in the terminal as if you were in front of the computer
<wxl> anyways, amarok should solve your ipod issues cleanly
<wxl> oh wait
<yamoonsun> What's the apt-get for it?
<wxl> that's all kde crap
<wxl> nevermind
<yamoonsun> lmxe looks kde enough to me
<bioterror> KDE <3
<yamoonsun> Any music production software for gnu/linux?
<bioterror> yamoonsun, depends what you want to do
<bioterror> I've been using hydrogen for drums and ardour for multitracking
<yamoonsun> Well, something similar to FL Studio, seeing as how that's what I'm currently used to. Synth Pianos would be nice.
<bioterror> holstein knows more about those stuff
<Unit193> Yes he does, as does #opensourcemusicians, and perhaps #ubuntustudio.
<yamoonsun> Cheers
<yamoonsun> I also got that program removed from my start menu, cheers again.
<yamoonsun> Amarok is software or a user?
<wxl> yamoonsun: amarok is software but it has tons of kde requirements, so you don't want it
<wxl> kind of inconsistent with lubuntu
<wxl> sorry, i use kubuntu at work and get confused sometimes :)
<Viproz> hi
<wxl> !info gtkpod
<ubottu> gtkpod (source: gtkpod): manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.3-5 (saucy), package size 341 kB, installed size 954 kB
<wxl> hey look at that yamoonsun
<Unit193> wxl: That other one I said is a fork of an older version, and only deps on qt rather than KDE.
<yamoonsun> Once installed iPhone should work?
<wxl> haven't used it, but…
<wxl> Unit193: i missed that, which one?
<wxl> cuz amarok is really nice!
<Unit193> !info clementine
<ubottu> clementine (source: clementine): modern music player and library organizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 5055 kB, installed size 12469 kB
<wxl> THAT is a amarok fork?!
<wxl> c++ too, nice
<wxl> floola is java from what i remember. bane of my existence
<wxl> clementine is pretty darn cool. you should get that, yamoonsun
<Unit193> Hah, well someone I know likes it a bit.
<wxl> amarok uses gtkpod for ipod management (i.e. to grok the dumb apple database), so i'm guessing clementine does, too
<yamoonsun> Well, just wondering, but did Lubuntu go and make itself a second swap partition? http://i.imgur.com/npsEtCZ.png
<yamoonsun> And that will work to access iPhones? I need to restore them and whatnot.
<wxl> hmmm restoring iphones? that might be asking for a lot
<wxl> ask apple to make a linux version of itunes
<Unit193> Hah, yer funnah.
<wxl> that's what i thought
<yamoonsun> So they might be better off sticking with Windows then?
<yamoonsun> Currently I'm duel booting, but if I remove Lubuntu and the swap partition, is the grub loader going to get stuck again?
<wxl> no, but windows/os x will handle restoring iphones
<yamoonsun> Well ffs
<yamoonsun> Also, what about grub? Does it auto remove?
<Unit193> Nope, but in windows recovery you should be able to  fixmbr  or  fixboot  or whatever that command was, done it before.  Just need to reinstall the Windows MBR.
<yamoonsun> Does transmission accept magnet links?
<yamoonsun> I tried that previously but I was stuck with grub for whatever reason =/
<yamoonsun> Ever take a look at that screenshot? Did lubuntu make a 2nd swap?
<Unit193> zram is a bit different.
<Unit193> yamoonsun: lsblk in terminal may show you better.
<yamoonsun> It's a tad bit confusing. Here's the screencap http://i.imgur.com/Qr2C8Y4.png
<Unit193> 8.6G swap?  Heh.  OK, so it's telling you that you have sda (and the layout), sr0, zram0, and zram1 as disks.  sr0 is your dvd or cd rom drive, and zram are "virtual" ram blocks.
<yamoonsun> Why is sda3 1k and in use? Is it hosting the virtual ram? If so, why create/list sda5?
<Unit193> I'd say that's the start of the "extended" partition.
<yamoonsun> It's bothersome is all, I wish it would just list it as a single partition.
<abradley> I've installed rsync via synaptic but how do I run it?
<yamoonsun> I imagine via terminal
<Unit193> rsync -avhP backup.txz abradley@8.8.8.8:~/backups/
<Unit193> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<Unit193> yamoonsun: gparted may make more sense to you?
<yamoonsun> Cheers
<yamoonsun> Which other lubuntu channels are available?
<Unit193> For support or what?  #lubuntu-offtopic
<yamoonsun> Cheers
<abradley> what needs to be added to lubuntu (via lubuntu software center?) to read smb/cifs shares?
<wxl> abradley: nothing
<wxl> hm
<wxl> !info cifs
<yamoonsun> lubuntu-restricted-extras
<yamoonsun> imo
<ubottu> Package cifs does not exist in saucy
<wxl> !cifs
<wxl> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<wxl> no that's not useful
<Unit193> cifs-utils, or gvfs-backends.
<wxl> isn't gvfs-backends already included???
<wxl> abradley: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Unit193> wxl: Should be.
<Unit193> ZeThomas: Software Sources > Additional Drivers.
<Unit193> ZeThomas: Or from a terminal:  software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4
<ZeThomas> Unit193, thanks. How can I get it to show the drivers I require for my nvidia card though? The Ubuntu pages make it sound like it's just handed to you in their interface...
<Unit193> The interface of that application should show you the drivers, yes.
<ZeThomas> they don't, nothing shows up there.
<ZeThomas> All I get is: 'No additional drivers available'
<ZeThomas> Could it be because there is also onboard Intel graphics? I'm having enourmous trouble getting my videocard working...
<Unit193> http://i.stack.imgur.com/WirsA.png should be what you see.  Are you sure your drivers work with it?
<yamoonsun> Microsoft Lifecam detected, but won't broadcast audio.
<ZeThomas> Unit193, I see for a second: 'searching for drivers...' and then in the middle of a grey rectangle (where your screenshot has the bullets): No additional drivers available
<Unit193> But your NVIDIA device does show up in  lspci  ?
<Unit193> !nv
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Unit193> You could also see if it's in  jockey-text --hardware-ids
<ZeThomas> let me see:
<Unit193> Remember to not paste here though!
<ZeThomas> http://pastie.org/private/fh6v4520x8cqxmtmaktlvw
<ZeThomas> lspci seems to show them, the jockey is less promising..
<ZeThomas> Unit193, is this useful?
<Unit193> Heh, not so much to me.
<ZeThomas> Unit193, so how do I proceed?
#lubuntu 2013-11-05
 * yamoonsun has returned
<yamoonsun> Sup
<yamoonsun> Can I increase the mouse sensitivity?
<FukUmist> how do you make it so that the "dock", organizes windows into groups to make it easier to navigate when you have a lot of windows open
<holstein> FukUmist: what "dock" are you using?
<holstein> right click - taskbar window list settings - combine mulitple application windows into a single button (this may be what you are looking at/for)
<FukUmist> yeah, thanks
<shwouchk> Hello
<shwouchk> In the new version of lubuntu (13.10) when I use ssh I don't get a gtk dialog for my key password anymore. Why? Also, I checked and see that ssh/gpg-agent get started with the session, but can't figure out what starts them and how to disable this if I wish. Help?
<Unit193> shwouchk: I'm guessing you want to change /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf  and change security from ssh-agent (or none?) to gnome-all for the gnome keyring, or at least that's how I think it may work.
<Unit193> shwouchk: You can copy that to your userdir so you don't have to edit the system one.
<shwouchk> Unit193: already did that - doesn't help
<shwouchk> Unit193: do you know by chance what starts the agents?
<Unit193> lxsession-edit may say.
<Archguy> Anyone know why this alias doesn't work: alias alias keymap="setxkbmap -layout 'fr,us' -option 'grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll'" I put it in .bash_aliases in Lubuntu 13.04
<leszek> hi
<hanning> hi, is there a safe way to update lubuntu 11.10 to 13.10?
<mati75> update to 12.04
<mati75> after update to 13.10
<hanning> is this safe? my oneiric got pretty deeply customized over the years ;)
<mozybonz> <- very happy with 12.04 myself
<mozybonz> cant go any futher on this laptop
<akaseki> hello
<akaseki> is it worth installing the amd catalyst proprietary drivers?
<hectorh30> hi guys.. my desktop background gets lost when using xrandr to extend my desktop to another monitor :S any clues why?
<_joey> after upgrading to 13.10 all network connections disappeared
<_joey> can someone help please to resolve the issue?
<leszek> _joey: but network-manager applet (nm-applet) is running ?
<_joey> applet is not running, network-manager does
<_joey> if I go into preferences, there're not configurations shown, or I able to configure the connections again
<_joey> Also, if I run service network-manager restart the applet pops up, but there are no connections
<leszek> Not even ethernet ?
<_joey> not even ethernet
<akaseki> ok i'm gonna go and see if 13.10 takes the amd drivers fine
<akaseki> bbl later with possible success or failure
<_joey> I am reading on the web many people have the same issue. I cannot figure out a solution yet
<akaseki> bbl does not require a later -_-
<leszek> did you try creating a new user to make sure it is not a user specific config issue ?
 * akaseki hangs head in shame
<_joey> I haven't tried using an another user
<leszek> then please try that
<_joey> thanks! I'd be back soon
<akaseki> hi
<abradley> Files are read-only when mounted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365754/ How can I get rw access?
<wxl> abradley: i never found a good way with cifs to allow every user access to the mount, so i add uid=$(id -u)
<wxl> of course i don't ACTUALLY add $(id -u) but i use the results of that :)
<abradley> wxl, uid in this case being "crash"?
<wxl> abradley: dunno
<wxl> run id -u on the command line and you'll see
<wxl> different for everyone
<abradley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365836/    still get "Error creating directory: permission denied" when trying to create a directory
<ianorlin> what user are you running it as?
<abradley> meant to say uid=1000 . I'm running as user "crash" (1000)
<wxl> is the directory there?
<wxl> i.e. /home/crash/mounts/sbs2011-proxmox
<wxl> if not, create it
<abradley> it is
<wxl> and still you have problems?
<abradley> the mount loads, and files can be read only
<abradley> need to be rw
<wxl> is this a samba share or what?
<abradley> indeed
<abradley> smb
<wxl> well, i'm trying to differentiate between a windows share and a samba share
<wxl> samba shares are ultimately not windows file systems, but they're shared that way
<abradley> its shared from windows
<abradley> cifs
<wxl> so it's not samba
<wxl> it's windows
<wxl> ok
<wxl> if you remove the rw does that fix it?
<abradley> from "small business server 2011"
<wxl> cuz i don't use rw as an option either
<wxl> and is your problem only directories? can you touch and/or edit files?
<abradley> I can open files but not save them
<abradley> both for directories and files
<wxl> strange
<wxl> not sure what to tell you
<abradley> thanks anyway
<wxl> i'm pretty sure you could use autofs and sshfs to fix the problem
<wxl> that's what i've opted to do instead of using cifs
<wxl> it has less pitfalls than cifs
<wxl> !autofs | abradley
<ubottu> abradley: Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<Unit193> //192.168.1.100/share /mnt/alphawvm/share/ cifs credentials=/root/alphawvm,uid=1000,gid=1000,file_mode=0644,dir_mode=0777 0 0     has worked for me.
<abradley> I could never autofs to work with my nfs share so I gave up
<abradley> but that's another issue entirely
<wxl> abradley: imho the key is using sshfs
<wxl> !sshfs | abradley
<ubottu> abradley: sshfs is a !Fuse based filesystem which allows you to mount a remote system over !SSH - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS for instructions
<_joey> there was a guy helping me here a couple of hours ago. Is he still around?
<wxl> unsure _joey but folks are here to help. what's up?
<_joey> I had so many issues after upgrading to Saucy
<_joey> which I successfully fixed. I cannot imagine a non savvy person fixing such problems
<wxl> yikes
<wxl> well glad i haven't upgraded yet ;)
<_joey> All network connections were gone, as well as numerous error during boot
<_joey> I ended up reconfiguring all packages, thanks god I didn't delete them from cache
<wxl>  wow crazy
<_joey> then I needed to add my regular user account to netdev group
<_joey> then for some reason wifi and wlan don't work together nicely
<_joey> so disconnected from wifi to get wlan going
<_joey> the latest problem I haven't fixed
<wxl> what's that?
<_joey> it's basically crap
<_joey> That's what it is
<wxl> No manual entry for crap
<_joey> In 2013 people cannot make Linux desktop user friendly
<wxl> crap: command not found
<Unit193> _joey: Do you actually have a support question?
<_joey> Unit193: I had. I came back to thank the guy who was helping me earlier
<Unit193> leszek is gone.
<jarnos> Anyone else having this problem? Bug 1248215
<ubottu> bug 1248215 in guvcview (Ubuntu) "Sound choppy and out of sync" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248215
<ianorlin> jarnos I think you should mention what model and kind of webcam it is in the bug report but I have not expienrced that
<jarnos> ianorlin, audio is not recorded by webcam, but a regular microphone connected in audio card.
<ianorlin> ah
<ianorlin> but that might be useful if it is specific to hardware
<jarnos> ianorlin, there you have it.
<Ryoshia> I am having issues with getting my wireless card up and running with Lubuntu
<Ryoshia> anyone there?
<ianorlin> what kind is it if not use lspci
<Ryoshia> Broadcom
<ianorlin> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Ryoshia> yeah I just came from there the packages will not install through Lubuntu, I tried to download them already
<ianorlin> was there an error message on why the packages won't install?
<Ryoshia> It told me on in the Additional Drivers thing that it couldn't connect to the internet..
<ianorlin> can you plug in to the back of a router with an ethernet cable?
<Ryoshia> no unfortunately I cannot.
<Ryoshia> The Computer is a Dell Vostro A90
<Ryoshia> The package I downloaded was the broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3_mipsel.tar.bz2 but it's not a debian package
<Ryoshia> and in the archive there is no .deb file
<ianorlin> what computer are you currently on?
<Ryoshia> my Windows Machine, it's an HP
<Ryoshia> both of the PCs are side to sid..
<Ryoshia> side*
<Ryoshia> I is there a Deb file that could install the package?
<Ryoshia> I was able to find a Deb File but it told me Dependency is not satisfiable debhelper (>=8)
<Ryoshia> I am just looking for a way to install these drivers to get interwebz.
<Ryoshia> any other ideas?
<ianorlin> what is the dependacy you might have to download that
<Ryoshia> Well it started as debhelper
<Ryoshia> then it moved to dpkg-dev
<Ryoshia> dpkg-dev needs libdpkg perl though
<Ryoshia> it kind of trickled down
<Ryoshia> I get one dependency to have it say I need another and to another
<ianorlin> can you get apt-offline to work?
<Ryoshia> it's currently not installed
<Ryoshia> according to my terminal
<utusan> firefox won't start in lubuntu but does in openbox/razor session.  any ideas?  looks like this started about 2 days ago?
<ianorlin> utusan how are you starting firefox?
<utusan> terminal or from menu.  btw this is 14.04
<utusan> rigth now I'm in razor session
<utusan> IIRC there was an lxsession update
<ianorlin> 14.04 isn't stable yet so this may be a bug
<ianorlin> Ryoshia do you have a persistent live usb as you could install apt-offline to that I think
<abradley> autofs nfs share not mounting. auto.master: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6367032/ . auto.nfs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6367033/ .  /mnt/nfs/proxmox exists locally already. when autofs starts /proxmox disappears
<Noskcaj-school> Can someone please confirm bug 1206684 when they next open the lubuntu iso?
<ubottu> bug 1206684 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Rendering errors at lubuntu language select screen (Install and OEM-setup)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206684
<Noskcaj-school> This is something we do not want to release 14.04 with, or the next 12.04 if it is affected
<Noskcaj-school> And someone needs to confirm if bug 1085577  ever got fixed (i think it did)
<ubottu> bug 1085577 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu daily's CLI links dont work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085577
#lubuntu 2013-11-06
<adyzx> hope it ain't off-topic, but looking for a robust gui email client for lubuntu
<adyzx> any suggestions?
<adyzx> tried mutt but the learning curve is a bit steep for me right now :)
<Unit193> sylpheed, thunderbird, geary, alpine, etc.  Mutt is technically TUI (as is alpine.)
<Unit193> claws-mail exists too, but it's somehow related in sylpheed in some way, IIRC.
<adyzx> Unit193: will read up. what's your fav client?
<Unit193> I use either alpine or gmail, though thunderbird isn't bad, just heavy.
<adyzx> Unit193: yes. I see geary uses gnome
<Unit193> I didn't like the UI either, too basic so isn't for me.
<adyzx> Unit193: looking at screenshots claws-mail UI looks sharp.
<adyzx> Unit193: sticking with lubuntu's default for now: sylpheed
<adyzx> Unit193: thanks
<Unit193> Alrighty-o.
<IQman> Hi. Why lubuntu team don't wonna use Thunar as default fime manager?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> because thunar from xfce.
<mati75> pcmanfm is part of lxde
<IQman> sad, best fm for me (regexp search, custom menu items) just love it
<IQman> of course its not hard to change fm, it would be nice to have Thunar default
<leszek> Hi
<pmatulis> hi
<_joey_> how do toggle between desktops in lubuntu?
<pmatulis> _joey: change workspaces you mean?
<_joey> yes
<pmatulis> Ctrl-Alt <arrow left/right>
<pmatulis> _joey: ↑
<Ryoshia> I was using http://andym3.wordpress.com/projects/the-broadcom-wireless-card-guide/ to get my wireless card up and running and it tells me that b4=fwcutter isn't a command
<Ryoshia> b4-fwcutter*
<genii> b43
<Ryoshia> doh will try that real fast
<Ryoshia> sudo: b43-fwcutter command not found
<Ryoshia> is what was said
<Ryoshia> Every other command worked up until that one
<genii> Ryoshia: What says the result of: apt-cache policy b43-fwcutter
<Ryoshia> unable to locate package
<Unit193> It's in main, is this a new install, and it is actually lubuntu?
<Ryoshia> yeah it's Lubuntu on a Dell Vostro A90..
<Ryoshia> the Wireless didn't work so I have to get the drivers enable which is kind of tough to do without Ethernet
<Unit193> Yes, I've done it before.  So, b43-fwcutter isn't installed by default, but it's on the live CD as a deb, and it should be in the repo (apt-cache policy b43-fwcutter), I suppose maybe since you haven't run apt-get update somehow it's very minimal.
<Ryoshia> so you mean I'll have to plug the Live USB in and type apt-get update?
<Unit193> Not quite, the file is under pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/b43-fwcutter_017-2_amd64.deb
<Ryoshia> WOOHOO it worked!
<Unit193> I'm lazy, I have a firmware-b43 package. :P
<Unit193> (Also great for backup, in case something happens.)
<ianorlin> is it on alt installer as a deb?
<Unit193> Should be.
<Ryoshia> I doubt much will happen I was doing this for a guy that comes into burger king all the time
<Ryoshia> he's an old guy and was using Ubuntu 8.04 and wanted something more up to date
<Ryoshia> I couldn't put Ubuntu 12.04 on his computer because it only have like five gigs of HDD space.. -_-
<Unit193> Erm, well then.
<Ryoshia> kind of depressing if you ask me..
<Frank81> hello frinds on the left corner down is the bouton for starting programms
<Frank81> right from it are some shortcuts to pcfm and chromium how can i change this shortcuts
<ianorlin> right click and then go to appliaction bar settings
<Frank81> thx a lot worked well
<Frank81> helped much thx
#lubuntu 2013-11-07
<ZeThomas> hello, I'm having trouble getting this whole optimus-thing going on my laptop (intel 4000 and geforce 740m); I installed bumblebee, and the nvidia drivers, but i get: primus: fatal: broken GLX on main X display
<enchie> Hey guys just wondering if someone could assist me in "installing" (not too sure what the process involves) a wireless network adapter
<enchie> Its a DLINK DWA-510 wireless adapter, lspci shows the firmware to be RaLink Rt2561/RT61 and where it says Capabilities it states <access denied> anyone know where i move forward from here?
<enchie> I really just dont know how to use this thing (as i've never tried before)
<enchie> anyone?
<enchie> hello?
<enchie> Can anyone help?
<enchie> So does anyone know how to setup a wireless adapter (pci)?
<enchie> If i go to LXDE Menu -> Preference -> Network Connections and there is only Wired Connection there, does it mean my wireless adapter needs drivers?
<enchie> This is really urgent :(
<enchie> Can someone atleast respond with idk, I skeptical that my messages are even going through :/
<enchie> #testing# earth to lubuntu IRC can anyone see this?!?!?
<enchie> Can anyone see this?
<robford1> Hi all, quick question. I love Lubuntu but want a few more desktop effects. Would you reccomend Compiz, Kwin or Gala?? got a fairly decent PC with nvidia graphics card.
<genii> The only one of the three which you could use and still keep the Lubuntu desktop pretty much as-is would be Compiz
<holstein> and, i find, compiz upstream is catered, or was catering to unity
<holstein> oh.. gone anyways..
<leszek> hi
<ibere_SP> robford1, I've just posted some videos at Lubuntu Facebook group showing some Lubuntu with eyecandy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1856701
<ibere_SP> robford1, one more: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144468
<robford1> Thanks ibere SP
<robford1> Excelent thank you :)
<ibere_SP> robford1, if you want to see the videos and the other posts: https://www.facebook.com/groups/lubuntu.official/
<ibere_SP> robford1, you're welcome.
<robford1> Great thanks:D
<Deugsy> Hello
<Flazer> howdy
<Deugsy> Could you help me about the compilation of Lubuntu kernel 3.11.0 ?
<Deugsy> Please
<Deugsy> don't be afraid it's a simple question
<Flazer> I don't have the experience to help with that, hopefully someone else chimes in
<Deugsy> ok
<Flazer> I've never compiled anything
<Deugsy> too bad
<holstein> Deugsy: why are you compiling a kernel?
<Deugsy> I want to hard compile nvidiafb driver for framebuffer
<Deugsy> i already did it on another kernel
<holstein> Deugsy: you should be able to just go get whatever kernel you want and use it.. if you "already did it", then just use that kernel
<Deugsy> Do you know if it is possible to start again the compilation after an error just when it stopped ?
<Deugsy> to avoid to recompile all it was done
<holstein> Deugsy: you shouldnt need to compile, or recompile.. if you have a kernel that you have already done, you can use it
<Deugsy> I compiled kernel 2.6?? and it was okay, i understand
<Deugsy> thanks
<FuqUmist> how do you increase and decrease the brightness of the monitor
<leszek> FuqUmist: if you have xfce4-powermanager running the notebook/laptops fn-keys should work
<FuqUmist> leszek yeah those keys work, but it is still too bright
<holstein> FuqUmist: are you sure thats all there is to it? thats the way to adjust.. i have occasonally passed kernel arguments to help brighten the screen a bit
<FuqUmist> also, does anyone experience file manager crashes sometimes when not clicking fast enough on the file?
<holstein> FuqUmist: nooo
<holstein> no*
<holstein> the speed of clicking never has anything to do with anything in any filemanager for me
<wxl> maybe you should try clicking REALLY slow, holstein
<leszek> FuqUmist: so on the lowest brightness level it still too bright you think ?
<FuqUmist> yeah
<leszek> FuqUmist: can you set the brightness when in bios ? Maybe if you set this to lowest there it might stick until lubuntu is booted
<leszek> If this does not work then I guess there might be a driver issue with the kernels driver. It is possible as the driver covers usually different panels that there is no specific driver for your particulary panel so it uses safe settings which tend to work for every
<leszek> You could try experimenting with xgamma to try set the gamma lower. This will lead to a darker overall image but won't change the lcd brightness in terms of power usage
<leszek> Try for example xgamma -gamma 0.8  (type in a terminal and hit enter)
 * holstein agrees with looking into the driver
<xstefen> Hi, running Lubuntu 13.10 x64, I cannot get 'ping' to resolve Windows NetBIOS names, at all..
<holstein> xstefen: does anything on your network?
<holstein> does ping work to the IP address?
<xstefen> yes, pinging to IP works
<xstefen> just not hostname/netbios name
<holstein> what do you need to do?
<xstefen> ive installed winbind and edited nsswitch.conf and smb.conf
<xstefen> its worked on every ubuntu like setup ive done before, until trying this. I would like to for instance, "ping kelly-pc" to get IP address or if they're offline etc
<xstefen> on our local network
<Unit193> Did you try kelly-pc.local ?
<xstefen> also unknown host
<holstein> xstefen: i do that with a local name server
<xstefen> Right, but theres ~75 PCs here, and I havent had this issue in the past
<holstein> this is the only machine on the network that cant ping to host names?
<xstefen> Yes, since i installed Lubuntu 13.10
<xstefen> On my Xubuntu 13.04 partition it works fine, same with my mint and ubuntu setups
<xstefen> All machines except for mine and the servers are Windows
<Unit193> Great, now I wonder what I installed to get that...
<xstefen> I'm seriously stumped, I've done anything and everything I could find/think of/have done before
<xstefen> and it just wont work
<holstein> xstefen: all dynamic ip's?
<Unit193> You did restart the service I'd presume?
<xstefen> I have restarted services and rebooted as well
<xstefen> All machines on network are either Static or DHCP
<holstein> xstefen: and this on in particular? is it static?
<xstefen> I'm currently DHCP
<holstein> xstefen: you cant ping *any* of them?
<xstefen> Nope, unknown host
<xstefen> What's funny is, if i open pacman and smb://namegoeshere, that works fine
<Unit193> dpkg -S /usr/sbin/nmbd /usr/bin/nmblookup.samba3
<Unit193> samba: /usr/sbin/nmbd
<Unit193> samba-common-bin: /usr/bin/nmblookup.samba3
<xstefen> I have same return on that
<Unit193> nmblookup kelly-pc  gives you what?
<xstefen> stefen@itnix-lubuntu:~$ nmblookup kelly-pc
<xstefen> querying kelly-pc on 192.168.255.255
<xstefen> 192.168.5.26 kelly-pc<00>
<Unit193> And you did say you put the right workgroup in smb.conf, welp.  Can't say I know why it even works for me, I don't use the dang thing.
<xstefen> Yeah I have wins support enabled and workgroup changed and ufw to allow netbios and wins added to hosts in nsswitch and everything lol
<xstefen> This is sad, everything else in Lu 13.10 is beautiful and amazing, but this is a killer for me lol
<xstefen> brb cig
<Unit193> I can confirm it does indeed work in 13.10, though not sure how. :D
<xstefen> I wonder if something didn't install right for some reason
<xstefen> First time I haven't been able to fix this
<holstein> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/DHCP/x369.html maybe
<Unit193> apt-get purge && apt-get install  :P
<holstein> option netbios-name-servers 192.168.1.1;
<xstefen> stefen@itnix-lubuntu:~$ ping foxserver2
<xstefen> ping: unknown host foxserver2
<xstefen> stefen@itnix-lubuntu:~$ ping fileserver
<xstefen> ping: unknown host fileserver
<xstefen> stefen@itnix-lubuntu:~$ ping linuxmysql
<xstefen> ping: unknown host linuxmysql
<xstefen> not even our *nix servers...
<xstefen> i purged and reinstalled winbind
<holstein> the one machine seems to not be getting names from a name server
<Unit193> xstefen: Well, that doesn't work on mine, but haven't tried to enable it.  I need to prepend .local
<xstefen> winbind and adding wins to hosts in nsswitch, IN THE PAST, will allow u to ping without .local
<Unit193> Ah, yeah.  That does do it.
<xstefen> holstein, /etc/dhcpd.conf doesnt exist on my machine, not sure where to check that option
<xstefen> Unit193, :)
<xstefen> from a windows machine, i can ping this one lol
<holstein> xstefen: i would check by creating whatever is needed to reference a name server on your network, and ask for names
<Unit193> dhclient for me is requesting netbios-name-servers,
<Unit193> grep -ve ^# /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<holstein> xstefen: can you check and see if your's is?
<xstefen> using that command, it says that it is also
<Unit193> Then I'd also check the files under /var/lib/NetworkManager/
<xstefen> 3 lease files, a .conf, a NetworkManager.state, and timestamps
<xstefen> conf and 3 lease files are for my eth0
<xstefen> brb testing something
<Unit193> holstein: You got any ideas? :P
<holstein> im the kind of guy who loads up a live CD and tests..
<xstefen> no luck :\
<Unit193> OK, I have no idea what to tell you (clearly), fresh out of ideas.
<Unit193> I think it's time to try #ubuntu
<xstefen> Thanks for trying to man, really appreciate it
<Unit193> Sorry I'm of no use. :P
<xstefen> Me too! :(
#lubuntu 2013-11-08
<xstefen> well, #ubuntu was fun...
<Unit193> ikonia is no idiot, he's smart but at times harsh.
<xstefen> He's frustrating me with his one-track-mindedness and not understanding my needs
<xstefen> or not replying in a fashion that i understand correctly
<leszek> hi
<Alex___> bonjour
<Alex___> lesl liens de telecharfement de lunbuntu ne fonctionnent pas
<Alex___> est ce normal ?
<Unit193> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Alex___> we can not download lunbuntu, links doesn't work
<Unit193> Alex___: From what link?
<Unit193> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/saucy/release/ should work.
<Alex___> is it multi languages ?
<Unit193> Where are you downloading it from that it's broken?  That's the official release.
<Alex___> link who doesn't is on lunbuntu.fr
<Unit193> Alex___: Yeah, that's the one they're trying to link to, but they forgot to change one part of the url so it's trying to point to saucy and raring. :P  http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/***raring***/release/lubuntu-***13.10***-desktop-i386.iso
<genii> Odd, the Kubuntu site had same issue recently. The url had raring in it but the iso was saucy
<Unit193> Heh, don't know.
#lubuntu 2013-11-09
<bzb> how do I configure my system to start certain programs after login?
<leszek> hi
<parlabane> hey
<magamo> Hello folks.
<magamo> I'm having an odd issue.  I installed the nvidia drivers using synaptic, and went through one of the proceedures to restore the bootup splash screen, which subsequently also restores my ability to use VTs.
<magamo> However, after doing so, running lxlock to lock my X session now turns half the screen black, and does not lock the screen.  Nothing is harmed, simply switching work spaces (which will redraw a separate background) fixes the look of the screen.... But nothing actually locks.
<magamo> I'm running lubuntu 13.10, obviously.  The main OS install is fresh, but it's an old /home partition.
<magamo> Hmmm... After a reboot lxlock worked... However, not as I was expecting.  It now just turns on a second lightdm greeter on VT8, and switches to that, but leaves VT7 with my current session running unlocked.
<nLpPyXR> Hello, just thought I'd drop by to thank everyone involved with Lubuntu, as I understand it's a community project
<nLpPyXR> my six-year old machine has never, and I mean NEVER, been faster, nor friendlier
<nLpPyXR> also, I love the package choices made, I'm a recent convert from M$-Win and stuff like mtPaint, Gnumeric or AbiWord blew my mind when I first tried them
<nLpPyXR> love-letters aside, I would like to suggest that Xscreensaver is installed by default rather than, or at least alongside, the XFC4 power manager, as the latter doesn't really behave the way it should
<nLpPyXR> XFCE4*
<nLpPyXR> from my understanding 13.04 and prior version had Xscreensaver by default, but not Firefox, and having FFox as the default browser is just a major plus
<holstein> nLpPyXR: you should be able to customize the installation by using the package manager of your choice
<holstein> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<nLpPyXR> oh yeah my next install will most likely be a minimal one that I'll build upon with just the packages I like, but still, for a recent convert like I was, it'd be a plus to Xscreensaver by default
<holstein> nLpPyXR: sure.. but maybe not for everyone.. thats why you might want to consider just customizing as you need.
<greeter> lubuntu was a savior for me that way, for sure
<greeter> on an ancient computer, it takes something pretty light weight to actually run at all, let alone run properly
<holstein> personally, i dont use a screensaver, and consider *any* of them to be a waste.. but, that doesnt mean i think any distro needs to ship with or without one specifically.. i just remove or choose not to use it
<nLpPyXR> holstein: true, just thought I'd give my 2 cents. Mostly I just wanted to thank you all for a wonderful OS =]
<greeter> i'd like to join in on the thanking for a wonderful OS :-)
<holstein> yup.. thanks lubuntu team!
<nLpPyXR> at least I'd expect the Lubuntu team to be here >_>
<nLpPyXR> well, if they are, thanks guys! <3
<greeter> i'm sure someone reads this... of course they might be on the ubuntu servers too, i saw that option in the server list for xchat
<holstein> nLpPyXR: this is the support channel.. you can try the #lubuntu-offtopic channel, which is loosely the *-dev channel
<nLpPyXR> oh
<nLpPyXR> alrighty
<holstein> if you want to share how awesome it is, just share with someone.. tell a friend, or burn a live CD
<nLpPyXR> I have actually
<magamo> I recently tossed Lubuntu 13.10 on a friend's old EeePC 700A.
<holstein> i have a 900
<magamo> Smooth as butter compared to the Xandros install on there.  Anyone else encountered the issue I have with lxlock?
<holstein> magamo: i use a manual locker
<holstein> magamo: could be as simple as some settings with the screensaver or powermanagement
<magamo> I'm switching to slock for now... But that may be less-than-ideal once my fiancee moves in and wants to use the computer while I'm at work -- I guess I'll just have to get in the habit of logging out completely.
<magamo> Looks like this is actually anything now that tries to start a new X session causing this problem.  And I forget if I was using nvidia 319 or nvidia 310 under 13.04
<magamo> But the fact that the locker doesn't actually lock anything for me as designed is... annoying.
<holstein> magamo: maybe its related to your session config, or driver.. i havent had any issue with default locking
<holstein> magamo: what exactly is going on?
 * ianorlin thinks there is a bug related to this
<ianorlin> if it is when you lock screen and then press control alt f7 to get in
<holstein> ianorlin: i could have just not encountered it..
<magamo> running lxlock (Default locker in 13.10) basically acts as if I selected Switch User.  It starts a new session on VT8, and brungs up a greeter.
<magamo> ianorlin: Yes, that's the behavior I'm seeing.
<greeter> gee i never thought i'd get a false highlight on this nick
<magamo> I'm also seeing what I suspect is an nvidia bug where after I switch VTs, anything that starts a new X session just blanks half my screen and does nothing.
<ianorlin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxsession/+bug/1205384
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1205384 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "Lock can be circumvented by switching to console" [High,In progress]
<SonikkuAmerica> That's essentially a security vul
<ianorlin> it is marked one
<melodie> hi Noskcaj
<melodie> I have read about your offer to lead the organisation of the qa-lubuntu team, will it finally be effective?
<Noskcaj> hey melodie. I'll probably try and start next weekend (i'm away this week), but i don't really know what i'm meant to be doing
<melodie> Noskcaj you will be replacing phillw, right?
<melodie> what about asking him some insights, on his ##phillw chan?
<Noskcaj> phill left a month or two ago, but yes. I've been on his channel for some time, so i'll ask for what to do
<melodie> I didn't think he left such a long time ago
<melodie> I would suppose Amj could also help you, in addition to phillw
<melodie> perhaps
<gumble> hey, wlan worked for me until a few days ago. now when I click on the applet, I only see ethernet connections and not my wireless connects anymore... when I click on edit connections, I see my old connections listed under "wireless connections" but only can edit them there, not connect
<ianorlin> do you know what kind of card?
<ianorlin> did you uncheck enable wifi on network manager by accident?
<Unit193> Or suspend?
<gumble> no I didn't. how do I find out which card? lspci | grep wireless doesn't give me anything
<gumble> its the laptop of my gf. I installed lubuntu some time ago, could be that I had to install custom wireless drivers back then and she overwrote it somehow
<gumble> what is suspending wireless?
<gumble> I tried the hardwareswitch for wirelss -> doesn't change anything. when rightclicking on the applet, I only can activate/deactive 'network'. the point for wireless is missing
<ianorlin> can you look throguh the hole lspci?
<gumble> iwconfig says 'no wireless extensions'
<gumble> ok I'll do. wait a sec
<gumble> found it
<gumble> Ethernet controller: Marvel Tec Group Ltd. 88E8040, Network controller: Broadcom Corp. BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<Unit193> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ianorlin> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Unit193> Not too hard to deal with, really.  You have a PHY in case you missed it, but guessing you saw.
<gumble> thanks guys!
<LXLE> the built in search for pcmanfm seems to work fine if searching within your home folder, however trying to search the entire system doesn't seem to work, is there something i'm missing?
<deleted_> Are you sure it's just not taking a very long time? I thought it had frozen the first time I tried searching /*
<LXLE> no, i've left it set for 1/2 hour no returns
<LXLE> catfish on the other hand picks up system wide searches almost immediately
<deleted_> That's strange, I don't have the same issue. What version are you running?
<LXLE> 1.2
<deleted_> That's funny, I'm on 1.1
<bzb> I need to start a program whenever I login to a particular account. What is the best practice for this? should I use a cron job? or a startup script?.  With cron, I can create a user specific cron job iwth "@reboot /usr/bin/someprogram". is this the standard way?
<deleted_> bzb, check out this link
<deleted_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/159008/how-to-add-startup-applications-in-lubuntu
<deleted_> That helped me with startup scripts when I did not wnat to use .Desktop files
<deleted_> LXLE, I'm trying to replicate your problem now and I actually seem to be having the same issue!
<deleted_> Did you use tools>find files?
<LXLE> yes
<deleted_> Is this issue only when you search from root?
<deleted_> sorry, the root directory>?
<deleted_> I was just able to use the search feature (and it was quite fast) within a subdirectory, tat's why I ask
<LXLE> yes, you can search the root directory
<bzb> I need to start a program whenever I login to a particular account. What is the best practice for this? should I use a cron job? or a startup script?.  With cron, I can create a user specific cron job iwth "@reboot /usr/bin/someprogram". is this the standard way?
<Unit193> Normally one uses ./.config/autostart/someprogram.desktop
<bzb> Unit193: thanks for the info
<Unit193> Sure.
#lubuntu 2013-11-10
<HelloWorld321> what if I wanted to run a process on boot (before login)
<Unit193> HelloWorld321: Depends on what type.
<veon_26> Hello. I run live cd and goes by lubuntu loading screen with the 4 dots seems like it's at login screen but X wont start. It seems like restarting over and over again - I can see mouse in the middle and bright black, then black black and mouse again and again and again ...
<BADGER> ? the only monitor setting I have is 800x600 I need 1024x600. Can I dowload anything to give me more options ? thanks
<BADGER> Has anyone any idea how I can add extra monitor settings ? I need 1024x600 but the only option is 800x600
<spuffie> what do i type in terminal to get information about my processor?
<bioterror> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bioterror> or less
<spuffie> thanks
<spuffie> what are some other good lightweight video editors (alternative to pitivi)?
<spuffie> i am looking for a good, simple, lightweight video editor
<spuffie> which are the most popular video editors used in the lubuntu community? (that will anser my question i guess)
<spuffie> bioterror: second help :)
<spuffie> oops gotta run
<Newk> cannot start synaptic from the menu anymore.. synaptic-pkexec seems broken
<Newk> (12.04)
<Newk> "No protocol specified"
<Newk> "(synaptic:16129): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0"
<Waka_Flocka> i want to discuss possibly making a lightweight media player, as a "lighter" version of VLC for lxde
<bioterror> there's already mplayer?
<Waka_Flocka> is mplayer even being developed
<Waka_Flocka> ?
<Waka_Flocka> bioterror ^ ^ ^
<Waka_Flocka> mplayer = gnome-mplayer
<bioterror> http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/media-video/mplayer/ChangeLog?view=markup
<bioterror> seems like it's being developed
<Waka_Flocka> i just wanted to know if a switch to smplayer is possible
<Waka_Flocka> in Trusty
<Waka_Flocka> i wish i knew how to code
<leszek> hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
<HanHeld> Hello, I'm using Lubuntu 13.10, 64 bit edition and I'm trying to hear voice on Second Life; there seems to be an issue with 32 bit libs, at the least I need to install the 32 bit alsa package and I'm not finding it with apt-cache. Can you help me?
 * ianorlin isn't sure how to fix this problem
<HanHeld> I found a list of libraries that corrpesond to the 32bit libs package here http://forums.thedarkmod.com/topic/15289-ubuntu-1310-64-bit-and-32-bit-libs/page__view__findpost__p__326036
<HanHeld> I'm seeing if that works or not.
#lubuntu 2014-11-03
<genii> Any idea how much space an ARM install takes? I'm putting it on an 8G sdcard and like to get an idea how much room to play with after
<ianorlin> I don't really have the arm hardware so I can't tell you about that
<holstein> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<holstein> well.. thats just the iso size..
<holstein> i cant imagine it ending up any larger than a stock i386 install.. probably quite similar bases
<anut> Hello, everyone.  Might I ask some help with a problem I'm having?
<Silverlion> don't ask if you are allowed to ;) just ask
<Silverlion> we'll see how we could help
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anut> Fair enough. :)  I just installed Lubuntu 12.04 on a fairly ancient machine I'm planning on gifting to someone.  The ethernet connection worked fine during install, but after installing, it says that it's disconnected.  ifconfig shows an eth0 connection, with zero packets sent / recieved.
<Silverlion> anut first of all you should not take 12.04 because it reached end of support long time ago
<Silverlion> I'd suggest you try 14.04.1 LTS
<anut> Bleh - I picked up an Ubuntu CD I had on my desk and read the label, 12.10.  The one I'm using in this machine is in fact 14.10.  Sorry, I'm tired - been banging my head on this for a bit. :)
<Silverlion> anut: how old is that machine? older than 10 years?
<anut> Not sure.  It's running an Athlon 64 with a gig of RAM, onboard ethernet, plus a hard drive and CD-ROM from The Parts Box.
<Silverlion> well 1 gig RAM for a 64 bit sounds a little to weak for my understanding
<Silverlion> you might want to test xubuntu instead
<hateball> It's not like having 1GB of RAM will magically make your ethernet not work
<anut> If xubuntu would work better on older hardware, willing to give it a try, definitely.  I'd been thinking of Linux Mint, too - I'm told it works pretty well on less powerful machines.
<Silverlion> anut: I'd go for xubuntu in a secondary step. but another thing is: have you had a read in the ubuntu forums? there are lots of threads about that problem
<Silverlion> anut: have a read of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2210921 f. ex
<anut> I'd done some googling and checked out a few forum threads - a lot of them discussed machines that hadn't had the ethernet work even during installation.  Hadn't seen the one you just linked, though.  Giving it a read now.
<anut> This thread seems to be talking about someone who's got working wired and no wireless, though.
<Silverlion> it says you should re-install linux-firmware-nonfree
<Silverlion> that might do the trick
<anut> Let me see how that goes.
<anut> Unable to locate package linux-firmware-nonfree.  Well, there's maybe a problem.
<anut> Hmm.  With no internet connection, can I download the package to a portable disk and sneakernet it over to this machine?
<anut> Giving that a try...
<just4humans> hi
<hateball> anut: linux-firmware-nonfree is in multiverse, that repo may not be enabled
<Silverlion> just4humans: o/
<anut> Just downloaded it from the Ubuntu site and walked it over with my portable disk.  Which the lubuntu machine isn't talking to properly - rebooting with it plugged in, seeing if it mounts properly...
<anut> And linux-firmware-nonfree is installed. Reboot again, see if the internet works?
<Silverlion> I'd give it a try ;)
<anut> Done.  Still reads disconnected.  Unplugged and replugged the cable, and it went through a 'wait' icon for a little while, looked connected for like a second, and then disconnected again. -_-
<Silverlion> anut: then I'd suggest you put a question up at ask ubuntu .com or join lubuntu facebook group where you can post your case
<anut> All right.  I'll play around with it a bit, and see if ask.ubuntu.com can help out - but first, I think I'm going to sleep, before I attempt any percussive maintenance. :)  Thanks for the help.
<Silverlion> hi leszek
<MManuela> Hi. Do you know if there is any improvement on the "random: nonblocking pool is initialized" malfunction that halts the booting process?
<Dd_fr> hi. I want to try Lubuntu on Eee PC Asus seashell series (netbook). I've never used linux before...
<Dd_fr> no sorry
<b43help> help, my laptop wireless isnt working, i get b43 error during boot, please?
<holstein> !broadcom | b43help
<ubottu> b43help: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<potatobreath> trying to run lubuntu in virtualbox and this happens when I choose to either run it as live OS or install it.  http://i.imgur.com/2UEeYFI.png
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> potatobreath: or, i would try getting the guest additions installed via the commandline.. in..
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<potatobreath> holstein: how will guest additions install before the OS does?
<holstein> potatobreath: it wont
<holstein> potatobreath: you would install, and then add that
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> you can use that iso ^ if you cant get the other to work..
<potatobreath> thanks
<holstein> then, you can add the guest additions, or whatever else you may need. not sure why you are not just having "automagic" support.. you should
#lubuntu 2014-11-04
<Fishercat> Hi. I'm having some trouble after updating, and wonder if anyone might be able to help.
<ianorlin> from which version to which fishercat and have you read the relase notes
<Fishercat> 12.04 to 14.04; I haven't. Can you point me at them? The basic documentation for 14.04 is, well, really basic.
<Fishercat> You know, never mind.. I can check for the release notes myself.
<Fishercat> Okay.. there doesn't seem to be anything in the release notes covering the issue I'm having.
<Ahmuck> what software is being used for the creation of the guest account
<leszek> Ahmuck: adduser I guess. So nothing special
<leszek> its only creating the guest users home on a temporary folder
<leszek> "temporary folder" a folder mounted with tmpfs
<Ahmuck> i don't think it's adduser
<Ahmuck> it's tied into lightdm
<leszek> hmm....
<Ahmuck> and creates the account on the fly
<leszek> it must be adduser
<leszek> or useradd
<leszek> its just as script though that creates this guest user
<Ahmuck> so it adds a user via adduser on the fly and then deletes everything?
<leszek> yeah it uses apparmor also to only have read access to /home and other files and folders
<Ahmuck> is that new?
<Ahmuck> the apparmor thing?
<leszek> Nope its old since Ubuntu 11.10 or so
<Ahmuck> http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2013/Jan/240
<Ahmuck> seclists indicate that guest is able to traverse directories
<leszek> yeah read only. But guest shouldn't be able to write anything
<Ahmuck> i did ltsp for a small test lab a couple of years back.  nobody really wanted to use it because of this reason, the ability to "read" anothers directory. iirc
<Ahmuck> anyhow.  out.
<leszek> Yeah I am also not sure why the guest account option exists at all.
<Ahmuck> backdoored?
<Ahmuck> gtg.  need sleep
<leszek> ah ok, different time zone :P Its morning here :P
<leszek> cu
<Ahmuck> actually it exists so that someone can use your computer without logging into your account
<Ahmuck> the problem is ... i don't want anybody using my computer anyway
<leszek> exactly
<Ahmuck> ya, it's 2:17 am here.  sleeping.
<ethos> Hi
<ethos> Can someone please help me figure out why lubuntu is only seeing one gig of ram when I have two gigs?
<ethos> Also, in a .conf file if there is a # in front of something does that mean it's ignored?
<Steven|> CAn I update to Lubuntu 14.10 via command line?
<hateball> Steven|: If you're on 14.04
<Steven|> yup
<hateball> Steven|: "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<Steven|> ah nice thank you hateball!
<Steven|> Well its telling me there is no new release but I'm still on 14.04.1
<Steven|> ah nvm. had to pass the -d option to get it to find it
<Steven|> erm nvm. not sure if I should do this if I'm using the LTS lol
<hateball> well it depends if you want to stay on LTS or not :)
<badbeatv> hi, does anybody know why my screen goes off when i open a youtube video?
<badbeatv> i can still hear the audio but my screen goes off. any actions i do still happen but screen is off
<Fishercat> Hi. I'm having some problems post-update from 12.04 to 14.04 and am looking for suggestions. The only similar issue I've seen in the release notes is Bug #1308530, but what's happening with my box is a bit different.
<ubottu> bug 1308530 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Cannot login after an upgrade from Saucy to Trusty with Ubiquity and encrypted home directory" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308530
<Fishercat> Hi. I'm having some problems post-update from 12.04 to 14.04 and am looking for suggestions. The only similar issue I've seen in the release notes is Bug #1308530, but what's happening with my box is a bit different. Can anybody help?
<ubottu> bug 1308530 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Cannot login after an upgrade from Saucy to Trusty with Ubiquity and encrypted home directory" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308530
<holstein> Fishercat: what problems?
<holstein> Fishercat: you cant login as *any* user?
<holstein> or just the user/s with encryption?
<Fishercat> I can log in as a guest user, but not as my main user.
<Fishercat> So, no admin privileges, and anything I do is wiped.
<holstein> well, thats a "feature" of the guest account
<Fishercat> Yup, I know.
<Fishercat> But it does mean that I can't create a new user as a workaround.
<holstein> if you add another account, in the recover console, you would have a "normal" user? then?
<holstein> recovery*
<Fishercat> Ooh! Recovery console? Where/how?
<holstein> Fishercat: at boot.. in grub.. under the current kernel..
<Fishercat> Holstein: I'm a GUI user, so, can you talk me through it?
<holstein> Fishercat: i would look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword and follow those steps, up to the passwd command, where, you can add a user
<Fishercat> Holstein: *happydance* Thank you! :-)
<holstein> *adduser command
<holstein> if i had my data backed up, i would just use it to put back into the new user account.. if not, i would use http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/ to recover the data
<Fishercat> Holstein: Bless your furry little heart. THANK YOU.
<holstein> this is all a big "workaround" though. but, you likely wont get that issue addressed in the lubuntu community.. you would have to go to #ubuntu and the mailing lists, and maybe not then
<holstein> really depends on what the issue is..
<holstein> i personally dont do upgrades.. i find fresh installs to be much quicker..and, you have to have "good" backups, even when using encryption
<Fishercat> Yeah, well, I failed my saving throw.
<holstein> it may be acceptable to have unencrypted backups laying around the house *not* hooked up to a machine
<aciremAukkinoS> (Ooh, that makes me a bad person.... If I'm reinstalling on an ext4 fs, I just trash all but /home, then I trash ~/.* and reinstall.)
<aciremAukkinoS> (without formatting)
<holstein> or a few "copies".. though, a copy is not a backup
<Fishercat> True.
<holstein> i dont even bother with the /home, personally.. i keep what configs i need/want backedup or sync'd
<holstein> Fishercat: either way, i know that has to be frustrating.. and good luck.. i think you will be able to make a new user there, and migrate the data over..
<aciremAukkinoS> (Actually I just did that, switching a Linux Mint system to an ArchLinux system. Virtually no problems.)
<holstein> yup.. its just that little word "virtually"
<Fishercat> Holstein, thank you again..
<holstein> i have aboslutely no problems.. at least no surprise problems. those can be quite different versions of software.. expecting, for example, a gnome config from ubuntu 12.04 from 2012 to work with an arch system with the bleeding edge gnome.. that can be problematic
<holstein> nothing that cant be handled..
<aciremAukkinoS> The world of Weird Configuration Things®
<holstein> WOW-CT :) ... .com
<Fishercat> Hi. In trying the solutions [HOLSTEIN] previously  suggested for my post-update 12.04 - 14.04 blues, I've run into a snag. Root access doesn't recognize "mount" as a command. Any suggestions?
<Fishercat> Hi. I'm having trouble logging in after upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04. The only similar issue in the release notes is Bug #1308530, but there are differences: a) I upgraded from Pangolin; b) I'm not positive that my home directory was encrypted; and c)  I can log in as a guest user. I've been pointed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword, but none of the three variants shown there have worked. (Grub doesn't recognize "
<ubottu> bug 1308530 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Cannot login after an upgrade from Saucy to Trusty with Ubiquity and encrypted home directory" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308530
<Fishercat> I'm a GUI user. Can anyone help?
<Fishercat> Hi. I've got post-upgrade 12.04 --> 14.04 problems. The GUI is only accessible as a guest user. When I log in to my home directory, it sticks at the splash screen.  I'm a GUI user familiar, but not comfortable, with terminal use.  Can anyone offer any suggestions?
<holstein> Fishercat: the link i gave addresses the root access
<holstein> Fishercat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword addresses mounting the filesystem to create a new user..
<holstein> Fishercat: not to recover your encrypted /home..
<holstein> Fishercat: if you have your data backed up, which, you need to have that regardless, since all drives *will* fail.. you may choose to fresh install, and put your data back.. i would expect that to take about 20 minutes, and "fix" everything for you
<Fishercat> Holstein: Hi.. yes, I tried all three options given at that link. For the first option, Grub didn't recognize "mount" as a command.
<holstein> Fishercat: grub is not running that command to recognize it, though
<holstein> Fishercat: you need to boot the recovery console.. from there you are in a root shell
<Fishercat> Holstein -- the first directions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword tell you to remount as read write.. and I can't.
<Fishercat> I did boot from the recovery console (or at least, that was the option I tried).. following the rest of the directions didn't work, though.
<holstein> Fishercat: you cant "try".. you must get to the root shell.. the rest of the directions depend on that
<Fishercat> I believe I did get to the root shell.
<holstein> Fishercat: please reboot the machine, tapping shift to show the grub menu.. then, manually arrow to the recover console.. from there, select "root shell" and share errors
<Fishercat> Okay.. will do. Tap shift repeatedly, rather than holding it down?
<holstein> Fishercat: after the bios, just do literally *whatever* it takes to show the grub menu from where you select the recovery console
<holstein> Fishercat: you cant go past that.. if you do, you get back in the current loop you are in..
<holstein> Fishercat: you *can*, try tty from the current loop you are in.. but, i would keep moving
<holstein> Fishercat: i could reinstall and put that system back together in about 20 minutes, so, you may not want to spend too long here, if you can kep moving
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> you can try login, and where you are hanging booting into the UI, you can try tty
<Fishercat> Hang on..
<holstein> *if* you can login tty, then, you can remove the .config files that are "breaking" the ui
<holstein> OR, you can boot the live CD from the other link, and access the encrypted /home, from a live CD, and remove the users config files there
<Fishercat> Which am I trying first, please? Grub menu, or TTY?
<holstein> Fishercat: doesnt matter to me
<Fishercat> Okay.
<holstein> Fishercat: im just firing out what i would do.. and i wouldnt spend hours on each thing
<Fishercat> Grub first. Back soon.
<holstein> Fishercat: none of them are "fixes"
<holstein> Fishercat: this is just a way for you to learn what is happening, and apply a work around, or get your data. or whatever
<Fishercat> Gotcha.
<Aladiah> I cant install Nokuntu on Lubuntu 14.04 .Why ?
<wxl> !info nokuntu
<ubottu> Package nokuntu does not exist in utopic
<wxl> ?
<genii> Aladiah: What is it and how did you attempt to install it?
<Aladiah> it is pc suite.
<Aladiah> people say its because Gambas 2 need
<Aladiah> i try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/406414/unable-to-install-nokia-pc-suite-nokuntu-on-13-10-14-04   but in first step packages not found http://paste.ubuntu.com/8824273/
<Aladiah> ITs an linux alternative to Nokia pc suite for cell phones.
<Aladiah> I cant find an alternative that work as a pc suite for me
<teward> genii: it's old deprecated software
<teward> genii: its deps were dropped after 13.10 it seems
<teward> it's not maintained either
<teward> also, crossposting is still an issue since htey're asking here and in #ubuntu
<genii> So maybe install 13.10 into a chroot and xnest to it
<SonikkuAmerica> Meh, why not an LXC container? Those things are getting fashionable
<wxl> dude if you add "cloud" to anything it'
<wxl> s fashionable
<wxl> i could singlehandedly take care of ppc just by saying the "c" stands for cloud
<wxl> everyone would jump on board
<Aladiah> How to run a windows virtual box in Lubuntu 14.04 ?
<wxl> oops wrong channel!
<wxl> anyways Aladiah install virtualbox and then install windows in a new virtual machine.
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah, that ^.
<Fishercat_> Hi. I'm having problems post-update from 12.04 to 14.04. The only GUI access is as a guest user; when I log in to my home directory, it sticks on the splash page. Can anyone help?
<SonikkuAmerica> wxl: Unfortunately LXC isn't the cloud
<Aladiah> wxl : i will need  Windows OEM disk   for that ? What is this  Windows OEM disk  ?
<wxl> SonikkuAmerica: nope, it's not. but it's tangentially related :)
<wxl> Aladiah: the installation cd.
<wxl> Fishercat_: can you get to a virtual terminal?
<Aladiah> wxl: i need a CD or a USb pen to have virtual box ?
<wxl> Aladiah: you need some kind of installation media.
<wxl> Aladiah: i doubt you're going to find a windows installtion iso just laying around on the internet
<wxl> although there are places…
<Aladiah> wxl; do you think Nokia pc suite will run with usb and everythin on virtual machine ?
<wxl> Aladiah: possible.
<Fishercat_> wxl: I think so, but I'm a GUI user, I'm not confident that's where I am.
<wxl> !vt | Fishercat_
<wxl> argh
<wxl> !tty | Fishercat_
<ubottu> Fishercat_: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<wxl> that's what i refer to
<wxl> if you can, log in and see if /var/log/syslog or /var/log/dmesg give you any info
<Fishercat_> Okay, hang on, thanks.. I'll try it on the Linux box.
<Borbit> So I'm trying to install lubuntu 14.10 on a old pentium m thinkpad. It tells me the kernel is not compatible as the pentium M does not support "PAE". I found a fix for this here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/AdvancedMethods#Pentium_M_and_Celeron_M . However it does not seem to work. The ubuntu wiki tells me to boot, highlight the install option and then press F6. When I do this nothing happens! How to save this nice thinkpad???
<Fishercat_> wxl: I can get to a terminal.. I can get to a bunch of terminals. Does it matter which one?
<wxl> Fishercat_: nope. you can use "more /var/log/syslog" or "less /var/log/syslog" to read the file. just hit space to go to the next page.
<Fishercat_> wxl: Okay.. I'm gonig to read the syslog.
<Borbit> I have solved my problem already. Simply tap tab. Thanks!
<Fishercat_> wxl: I can't read either /syslog or /dmesg. Permission is denied.
<Fishercat_> Should I try rebooting without going into guest mode to do so?
<wxl> Fishercat_: did you log in as your normal user?
<Fishercat_> wxl: Nope. Logged into GUI as guest user. Will reboot, and switch to terminal to log in as admin.
<wxl> Fishercat_: yeah log into the tty as your actual user. no need to reboot.
<Borbit> Does disk encryption effect the speed of the computer?
<Fishercat_> wxl: I tried logging into the tty as my normal user already. (Am already rebooting other machine.)
<Unit193> Borbit: Slightly.
<wxl> Fishercat_: there is no reason you should be permission denied with your regular user.
<Fishercat_> wxl: I've just rebooted, and switched to tty when I got to the login point on the GUI. It's again denying me permission as regular user.
<wxl> Fishercat_: and what are you trying to do again?
<Borbit> Its an actual IBM thinkpad. So might just not select it. The computer is for a non technical friend of mine. Would it be necessary to add a virus protection program? I never use one. But I kind of know the unsafe things on the internet. She does not at all I think.
<Fishercat_> wxl: The problem that brought me here: GUI is only accessable as guest user. Logging in to my home directory causes it to stick on the splash screen.
<wxl> Fishercat_: don't log in to the gui. just go to tty at the login screen.
<Fishercat_> wxl: I just did that. It denied me permission to read syslog again.
<Fishercat_> Wait.. hang on.
<wxl> Fishercat_: what command are you doing to read the syslog?
<Fishercat_> The one you just gave me: /var/log/syslog
<wxl> Fishercat_: wrong. i said using "more" or "less" before the filename
<Fishercat_> wxl: Okay. So it should be: more/var/log/syslog?
<wxl> Fishercat_: no. "more /var/log/syslog"
<Fishercat_> wxl: Will do
<Fishercat_> wxl: Oookay. That yielded STUFF.
<Fishercat_> wxl: What info there is pertinent? There's a screenful.
<wxl> Fishercat_: look for errors. you might want to just put it up for us to look at.
<wxl> !paste | Fishercat_
<ubottu> Fishercat_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Fishercat_> wxl: I'm going to have to type it.. this is the laptop.
<wxl> Fishercat_: um. just use pastebinit.
<wxl> !pastebinit | Fishercat_
<ubottu> Fishercat_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Fishercat_> wxl: The error messages are on the Linux box. I'm accessing IRC on the laptop.
<wxl> Fishercat_: so you can type out the paste url.
<Fishercat_> wxl: Okay.. going to try pastebinit.. right back.
<Fishercat_> wxl: How do I get out of the syslog and back to the command prompt? (I'm sorry.. )
<wxl> Fishercat_: q
<Fishercat_> wxl: THANKS
<wxl> Fishercat_: then do "cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit"
<wxl> Fishercat_: assuming you already have pastebinit installed
<wxl> Fishercat_: if you don't "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit"
<Fishercat_> wxl: Don't know if I have it installed or not. Any way to tell, or should I just try it?
<wxl> Fishercat_: you probably don't then
<Fishercat_> wxl: Okay.
<COuette-Couette> newbi on lubuntu
<COuette-Couette> actually on Kubuntu
<COuette-Couette> is it hard
<Fishercat_> wxl: pastebinit is installed, have syslog back up. Now what? "q, ENTER, then pastebinit?"
<wxl> Fishercat_: cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<Fishercat_> wxl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8824828
<wxl> nothing obvious Fishercat_ ; do the same with /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Fishercat_> wxl: Will do.
<Fishercat_> wxl: "No such file or directory." For both /dmesg and Xorg.0.log.
<Borbit> I have a laptop with a really weird keyboard layout. It's very similar to this one I found on the internet. ftp://ftp.software.ibm.com/software/globalization/keyboards/KBD143.pdf. Some small things are different, but most of the things are in the same weird place. I have never seen anything like this. The keyboard recognition in the Lubuntu installer can not figure it out. How do I find out what version my keyboard is? Very strange keyboard. P
<Borbit> lease assist. Thanks in advance!
<Squantiff> Hello
<Squantiff> CAn someone please help me?
<Squantiff> I ccan't seem to start xserver
<SonikkuAmerica> Borbit: Your link is broken.
<SonikkuAmerica> Squantiff: [ startx ]
<Squantiff> It says no screens found
<SonikkuAmerica> Squantiff: Did you install Xorg?
<Squantiff> But lspci | grep VGA lists a compatible controller
<Squantiff> Yesd
<SonikkuAmerica> (Or uninstall it)
<Squantiff> I did not uninstall it
<Squantiff> What I did was I had it output through HDMI only
<Squantiff> Then it froze, I rebooted, and now it won't display through either
<Squantiff> xinit giving up xinit unable to connect to X server: Connection refused xinit: server error
<Squantiff> Those ar ethe last three lines
<SonikkuAmerica> Squantiff: Not to sound rude, but can you take your question to #ubuntu ? They might be able to help you better.
<Borbit> That is strange. The link works here. I got there from here http://www-01.ibm.com/software/globalization/topics/keyboards/registry_index.html   and then it's the dutch layout.
<Squantiff> Fatal server error (EE) no screens found is above that
<Squantiff> SonikkuAmerica not rude at all. Helpful in fact. Thank you very much for your guidance kind sir.,
<Squantiff> Can I uninstall xserver and fully reinstall?
<Squantiff> Do you think it would help?
<Borbit> SonikkuAmerica: That is strange. The link works here. I got there from here http://www-01.ibm.com/software/globalization/topics/keyboards/registry_index.html   and then it's the dutch layout.
<SonikkuAmerica> So, the 143-key keyboard Borbit ?
<Borbit> SonikkuAmerica: Yes.
<SonikkuAmerica> Borbit: Can you try manually selecting the keyboard layout?
<wxl> Fishercat_: try "ls -al /var/log | pastebinit"
<Borbit> SonikkuAmerica: I have no idea what to select. Dutch don't work. The normal keyboards over here are very similar if not the same as a english international keyboard.
<Fishercat_> wxl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8825111
<wxl> Fishercat_: i see both dmesg and Xorg.0.log there
<Fishercat_> wxl: Yup, so do I.
<wxl> Fishercat_: so try "cat /var/log/dmesg | pastebinit"
<Borbit> SonnikuAmerica: I really don't have a clue here. I can't even think of a google search that would give any useful results.
<Fishercat_> wxl: Okay.
<Borbit> Anyone know of there is some irc room with people that are crazy about keyboard layouts?
<Fishercat_> wxl:  http://paste/ubuntu.com/8825146
<testdr> Fishercat_: invalid url
<Fishercat_> wxl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8825166 (Xorg.0.log)
<wxl> testdr: s/paste\//paste\./
<wxl> nothing too terrible there
<testdr> wxl: yep - did not see it at once -
<wxl> try "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit" Fishercat_
<Fishercat_> wxl: I just did.. it's posted [16:40].
<wxl> oh derp
 * genii slides wxl a fresh coffee
<Fishercat_> WXL:  Dude, *you've* got nothing to say "derp" about..
<wxl> well that all looks good
<wxl> something must be wrong with your user
<Fishercat_> wxl: *rolling eyes* Yeah, tell me something I didn't know..
<wxl> let's try this Fishercat_ "cat ~/.cache/lxsession/Lubuntu/run.log | pastebinit"
<Fishercat_> wxl:http://paste.ubuntu.com/8825228/
<wxl> your user is "me"?
<Fishercat_> wxl: Yup.
<wxl> nothing too weird there
<Fishercat_> wxl: Okay.
<wxl> baffling
<testdr> Fishercat_: you did upgrade today? There was no working 14.04 version before?
<wxl> you got any weird autostart stuff running Fishercat_ ?
<Fishercat_> testdr: I upgraded last night. Today has been spent on attemped unf*cking shenanigans.
<testdr> Fishercat_: and you have no backup?
<Fishercat_> wxl: Not as far as I know.
<wxl> Fishercat_: careful with the language. we get kiddos in here every now and then. they know about asterisks.
<wxl> let's figure out what you upgraded
<Fishercat_> testdr: No.. and yes, I know.. I'm already kicking myself.
<Fishercat_> wxl: My apologies.
<wxl> Fishercat_: "cat /var/log/dpkg.log | pastebinit"
<Fishercat_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8824304/
<testdr> Fishercat_: could it be, you have multiple mounts? Different disk-partitions? If anything fails -without backup - your old user-password-seetings are in /etc/shadow - you have to secure the whole /etc - but its a hard work and expensive (time consuming) to get the old user-data back.
<wxl> um
<wxl> don't think that's right Fishercat_ :)
<Fishercat_> wxl: Sorry.. typo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8825304
<wxl> weird
<wxl> you upgraded your system last night from one version to the next?
<Fishercat_> testdr: I don't *think* I originally set up different disk partitions. It's just a Linux box; nothing else on it.
<Fishercat_> wxl: Yes. Last night: 12.04 - 14.04.
<wxl> Fishercat_: try "cat /var/log/apt/history.log | pastebinit"
<testdr> Fishercat_: have you already tried to boot the old 12.04 ubuntu-live-install-iso (boot-usb-stick or cd/dvd) to check what data is still availabel in your user-home-directory?
<wxl> not sure this will help, honestly.
<Fishercat_> wxl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8825350
 * wxl sighs
<Fishercat_> testdr: No. It's possible I still have it somewhere, but it'll take a while to even find out if I do.
<wxl> i might suggest making a new user, giving it admin rights, and seeing if there's problems there
<wxl> if there's not, just move over stuff from your home as needed
<Fishercat_> wxl: How do I make a new user from tty?
<testdr> Fishercat_: you should look for it and if you really need your old user data - you should check you still can read it and make a backup. it could be there is no easy way (commandline-trick) to fix what may went wrong and a complete new installation would be done in very littel time (compared to the time to search for what may gone totally wrong).
<wxl> Fishercat_: sudo useradd some-name -D
<wxl> that should give it default values like a home and stuff
<wxl> you should then give it sudo access with "sudo usermod -aG sudo some-name"
<Fishercat_> wxl: Just confirming: if I wanted new user name "frustrating"  sudo useradd frustrating-name -D is the correct sequence?
<wxl> aw wait
<Fishercat_> wxl: am waiting
<wxl> sudo adduser frustrating
<Fishercat_> wxl: Thanks.
<wxl> then
<wxl> sudo usermod -aG sudo frustrating
<Borbit> Oke I got the laptop op and running. If I want to connect to the wifi the button connect is grayed out. Like as if the password is to short or something. I am 100% sure i am using the correct password.
<Borbit> What could cause this?
<testdr> Borbit: have you tried the lubuntu-live-version first and checked your hardware is working?
<Fishercat_> wxl: I've got the new user "frustrating," and am currently being prompted to enter the new value or press enter for the default. Prompt line says:    "Full name []:   "
<Fishercat_> wxl: Can I just hit enter?
<wxl> Fishercat_: yep
<Borbit> testdr: Nope but the laptop is working
<Fishercat_> wxl. k
<testdr> Borbit: ok - if you say its working, then the only possibility is you provide the wrong password or the correct password for the wrong wlan-encryption
<Borbit> If I type the first 5 letters of my wifi password the Connect button is clickeble. If I type in more letters it is grayed out.
<testdr> Borbit: you are shure it is your wlan and not the neighbours one with different encryption?
<Fishercat_> wxl: Just did "sudo usermod -aG sudo frustrating" and am back to original username prompt.
<Borbit> So if I type the whole password I can not click. Is it possible that the wifi card is to outdated to support passwords with more then 5 letters. I don't think so?
<wxl> Fishercat_: um, which one?
<Fishercat_> wxl: "me."
<Borbit> testdr: Yes. 100%. Just tested the password on my phone. It is not changed. I would know, I manage the router.
<wxl> Fishercat_: the one that ends in a $?
<Fishercat_> wxl: Yup.
<wxl> Fishercat_: then hit ctrl-alt-f7 and log in as frustrating
<testdr> Borbit: if you manage it, whats the protocoll-version? What is the wlan-id? Did you select this id?
<Borbit> testdr: I can not click the "connect" button on the password dialog if I insert more then 5 characters. Weird.
<testdr> Borbit: the easy short way would be you change the password to less than 6 chars - but i doubt this is the problem, i never saw this restriction if the encryption-level was available
<Borbit> testdr: It should not make a difference if I would have selected the wrong network. Even than I should at least be able to give a password longer than 5 symbols.
<testdr> Borbit: to use more chars than 5 is normal - i can prove this with my setup.
<Borbit> testdr: I can not change the password. I'm fixing this laptop for a friend to use at university.
<testdr> Borbit: thats why i did ask if the default boot of the ubuntu-live-iso did work. Maybe the install missed some wlan-chips-firmware. But it does not "sound" this way.
<Borbit> I don't think that is it. But I will try anyway.
<testdr> Borbit: use the ubuntu-live-boot-version first to check. I can sent you to install additional firmware-pakets for non-default-installed wlan-chipset. But this make no sense without hardware specs.
<Borbit> Should have been the first thing I did!
<krytarik> Borbit: Seems like it's this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/304460/wifi-only-accepts-passwords-of-5-or-13-characters
<testdr> Borbit: link of krytarik says it - could be a global wlan setup not working with old wlan-chipsets
<Borbit> testdr: I can not boot into the live mode as I have to force pea.
<testdr> Borbit: that sounds like a realy old hardware -  looks a lot like this hardware wont do the new encryption-standards for wlan. If a new usb-wlan-stick is available, try this ..
<Borbit> Yes I think this could be it. It's a very old wifi plugin card. So it might be configured for wep.
<testdr> Borbit: one way it to use another local old wlan-router to supply this older wlan-connection (with the known security issues).
<testdr> s/it/is/
<Borbit> testdr: the laptop has to go out and connect to different wifi networks. It's not realistic to rig the city with old routers.
<testdr> Borbit: then the only way is to buy a newer usb-wlan-stick - sorry, thats most time old harware goes out of usage
<Borbit> So I can go to network connections. Click my network, edit the settings. They are indeed standard on wep. How do I set it standard to wpa?
<Borbit> testdr: I'm not sure the stick does not support wpa?
<Borbit> I much prefer to keep using old hardware as long as it's fixable.
<testdr> Borbit: check the hardware (lspci, lsusb - where the hardwar show its id) and use the manufacture or google to lookup its wlan-support
<testdr> Borbit: i have old hardware still in use - but for example for such things i use a normal twisted-pair-network-connection.
<Borbit> testdr: Yes I will be able to find it on the google. It's a linksys wpc11 ver.3.
<Squantiff> Is there a window overview equivalent commant in lubuntu like there is in OSX and some other OSes?
<testdr> Borbit: older hardware is still usable for writing , simple media/grafik/audio-work - but not for a whole encryption. And is usb-2.0 is available i use a newer usb-wlan-stick or bluetooth stick and so on.
<testdr> s/is/if)
<Borbit> testdr: It's one of those cards you slide into a laptop.
<testdr> Borbit: than its so old -its without usb-slots? those old pcmia-slots?
<Borbit> testdr: No it does future 2 usb ports!
<testdr> Borbit: a usb-wlan-stick (new one) is available for less than 20$ (some around 10?)
<Borbit> testdr: I have a slightly never slide in card. It's just missing most of the cover.
#lubuntu 2014-11-05
<Melar> Hi guys, i messed up lxpanel trying to get it to populate my installed programs eneded up having to reinstall lubuntu-desktop lubuntu-core lxde lxpanel... whats the right command thought it was dkpk -i something but cant remember
<holstein> Melar: the "right" command for what?
<holstein> Melar: if you want to reset your settings, you can blow out the config, and let a default one be created
<Melar> to repopulate the lxpanel with the currently installed programs
<holstein> Melar: i think you are likely installing apps that are not going to "populate" the lxpanel menu
<holstein> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu
<Melar> ok worth a shot if thats it.
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/196614/how-do-i-edit-the-menu-in-lubuntu
<holstein> should be like this.. install app.. menu item is added..
<holstein> but, lubuntu is lighter and does things differently..
<holstein> lxde , i should say
<holstein> i would try http://lxmed.sourceforge.net/index.html
<holstein> !info lxmed
<ubottu> Package lxmed does not exist in utopic
<holstein> you'll have to manually add it
<Unit193> !info menulibre
<ubottu> menulibre (source: menulibre): advanced FreeDesktop.org compliant menu editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 97 kB, installed size 1029 kB
<holstein> Melar: ^^
<holstein> Unit193: thanks :)
<Unit193> holstein: Sure thing, doc!
<Melar> does lxmed exist in 14.04.1 lts?
<Unit193> Nope
<Melar> 12.04?
<Unit193> Not even an RFP for it.
<Melar> no repositories?
<holstein> Melar: try menulibre
<holstein> im sure lxmed might be in some random ppa.. but, you can get it from sourceforge.. or just try a menu editor from the default repos
<Melar> thank you!
<Fishercat> Hi. I'm looking for help with Sylpheed. It's behaving oddly with respect to running multiple Gmail POP accounts after having upgraded my OS.
 * ianorlin doesn't use pop on sylpheed but I use imap
<ianorlin> what is acting wierdly Fishercat
<sherry> Hi i need help
<ianorlin> sherry help with what I can't really help when I don't know what your problem is
<Fishercat> ianorlin: I have 3 gmail accounts; used to have a separate inbox and folders for each account showing up in the left pane of Sylpheed. After upgrade, I've got one inbox, with all three accounts smushed together. It's impossible.
<sherry>  I did not set up my own system.. I was in ubuntu and it kept saying error 404. I know 404 is missing someting failded to load.. I was speaking to someone else wo said if I added the gnome 14.04.1 lts and everything looked like it was right but upon restart the whole thing went  to hell.. I can get to the sign in page.. I sign in and it says internal error.. screen is all sliced with colors nothing to make out.. Here is the kicker.
<sherry>  I found out the friend who installed made three distinct partitions that some how are  equiling 8 in total..He thinks it would be to dificult for me to wipe  that partition because system x and the mulitpal partitions have been using linux for 2 months..I do not have a clue how to reset or fix this..﻿
<sherry> My ubuntu is messed up
<ianorlin> which session are you trying to log into
<ianorlin> at the login screen can you try another session
<ianorlin> that was to sherry
<ianorlin> Fishercat can you click on the left panel can you see the email on the left
<Fishercat> ianorlin: I can.. but if you want to concentrate on Sherry, go ahead. Her problem's way worse than mine.
<sherry> Ok the ubuntu partition has 1 Ubuntu/ kde and enlightenment..Ther are two more partitions that have partitions within them..I can get to the sign in screen and sign in than all hell breaks loose internal error and screen is so messed up it has lines of color...What I was doing at the time of the crash was trying to install the gnome 14.04.1 ubuntu it went fine until reboot.
<ianorlin> also sherry this is for lubuntu not ubuntu-gnome or kde or enlightenment
<sherry> I have one computer and mint is working right now is there a way to wipe that partition and install a fresh ubuntu?
<ianorlin> yes you can backup your home folder in each place and then reinstall if you want
<sherry> I saw lumbuntu stuff in the details alot of it
<Artemis3> sherry, when you install you get the chance to "use whole disk" or such it takes care of that
<sherry> what about the partitions will they be affected? I have only used linux for 2 months sorry I am learning as fast as I can
<Artemis3> sherry, you want to keep them or just backup what you need?
<Artemis3> sherry, its easy to backup and let it wipe them, but you could keep them asumming you remember which was what (ie. /home? )
<sherry> I don't know.. I was told that the grub menue would be affected and I needed to know what the Unbut was mounted on there is a total of 8 partitions
<Artemis3> sherry, seems easier that you just backup your data and let it wipe the thing imo
<sherry> I think so to but if something gose wrong I have no computer .. Could I wipe the whole thing and install from cd I have just one system
<Artemis3> sherry, the live cd iso (you can use an usb thumbdrive instead) should boot before any installing, at that point you have a working computer regardless (you can backup before starting the install ofc)
<Artemis3> when you boot the live cd that is
<sherry> ok sounds good..will work on back and install
<sherry> Ok thank you so much
<Artemis3> yw
<sherry> ;-)
<Artemis3> you will go lubuntu i hope? :)
<sherry> I need to do a crash course tonight I have never made cd of thumb drive to install and never installed a linux
<sherry> I liked the lubuntu and debian wheezy and mint
<sherry> I never want a windows computer again..I worked on windows 20 years
<Rimmer> I'm trying to install Lubuntu on an old XP-era IBM Thinkpad, but it's freezing any time I press enter on "install" or "run without installing." Anyone know why this might be?
<Rimmer> Also, I'm running it from a USB stick if that makes any difference
<Artemis3> Rimmer, which model?
<Rimmer> Hi! It's an R51
<Rimmer> This looks to maybe be over ten years old, which I read is the limit. Is Lubuntu not really feasible on R51s?
<Artemis3> i see the problem
<Artemis3> Rimmer, you need to use forcepae at boot
<Rimmer> Heard of it. Where do I find that?
<Artemis3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/AdvancedMethods#Pentium_M_and_Celeron_M
<Rimmer> Would you say it's worth a shot on this machine? Thanks for the link. I'm reading now.
<Artemis3> yes its worth, how much ram?
<Artemis3> i happen to own something with pentium m as well
<Rimmer> I can try to check the stats if it's in BIOS or the startup
<Rimmer> will need to check the RAM that way
<Rimmer> I'm sorry, I'm completely forgetting the most reliable way to check RAM on this machine. Any suggestions?
<Rimmer> Memtest86 which for some reason *is* running via the USB stick is saying something about 759 MB ram but it's unclear to me what that means
<Rimmer> Searching brings up some pages mentioning an R51 with 512MB though
<Artemis3> should work
<Rimmer> Also the link you sent says a menu appears after hitting F6 on "install" but that isn't the case with mine
<Rimmer> It just beeps, "resets" the screen and shows the same menu
<Rimmer> I'm sorry. I have to sign off for the night now. Thanks for your help! Might try here later this week.
<masur> hi everyone. can anyone help me with my screen going blank
<masur> pleaseeeeeeee
<masur> where can i find the ~/.xinitrc file?
<testdr> masur: /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<masur> great thanks
<testdr> masur: and the user-config-file may not available - you have to create it new
<masur> do you know why my screen goes off randomly
<masur> for example, when i open a youtube video
<testdr> masur: define "randomly"
<testdr> masur: could be a question of you used browser and the plugins for the codecs -- you should check for videos first such programs like mplayer
<masur> it happened with lxle and lubuntu also
<testdr> masur: check what screensaver you use: light-locker or xscreensaver and disable it for tests
<masur> ok
<masur> it happened on google.com/chrome also when the page was about to load
<testdr> masur: i dont know about - i use firefox
<masur> yeah, me too
<Aladiah> I cant open a digitalizes document  in my IRS online account that i need to modify. It ask  for a plug in , but when i clicked it dont install automactly. I think is JAVa . How to install JAVA ? this should nt come with lubuntu xtras ?
<Aladiah> Lubuntu rextriected extras should bring this with it ?
<Aladiah> how to checkup on console if i already have it ?
<Fishercat> Hi. I'm having some issues with Sylpheed after a recent OS upgrade, and am wondering if anyone can help. I have 3 Gmail POP accounts. Before upgrading, each account had its own default folders: inbox, outbox, spam, etc. Now, I have one set of default folders, one inbox, and all three accounts are showing up there. Anyone with Sylpheed experience have any suggestions?
<Aladiah> Someone help me remove my JAVA version and install the latest one on console ?
<testdr> Aladiah: use the gui-paket-administrationprogram:  synaptic     and there use the search filter to look for "java"
<Aladiah> thanx testdr
<nm1> for the love of pete....why is the disc image too small for a cd....by 5mb or so...so dumb
<holstein> 5mb's too small for a CD ;)
<Fishercat> Hi. I've got some problems with Sylpheed after upgrading my OS, and I was wondering if anyone can help. Current worst problem: It's stuck in an error loop that begins as soon as I log in. Error message: "Execution of the junk filter command failed. Please check the junk mail control setting." I try to close the dialog box and go change the junk filter, but the dialog box keeps reopening. Apparently, I've given Sylpheed a nervous b
<Fishercat> Hi. I'm looking for some help with a Sylpheed issue that cropped up after upgrading my OS. I have 3 Gmail POP accounts. Before upgrading, each account appeared separately in Sylpheed, with its own default folders. Now there's only one set of default folders, and the email for all three accounts is showing up in the same inbox and reading pane. Is there any way to address this?
<holstein> Fishercat: anytime you are looking for help with a specific application, you can try going upstream to that specific applications support avenue.. or, you can try #ubuntu, or a general linux channel
<holstein> Fishercat: i would look in the config for sylpheed, or ask them.. maybe its a new "feature" that its doing what its doing
<wxl> i'd call that a feature if it is
<wxl> but you have trusty right Fishercat ?
<Fishercat> Holstein, thanks.. good points.
<Fishercat> wxl: Trusty?
<holstein> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Thar) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://release.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyThar/ReleaseNotes
<wxl> Fishercat: what version of lubuntu?
<Fishercat> wxl. Yes. Sorry.. forgot that's the name for the new build.
<Fishercat> wxl. 14.04
<wxl> i think i was using slypheed with trusty
<wxl> !info sylpheed trusty
 * wxl kicks ubottu 
<ubottu> sylpheed (source: sylpheed): Light weight e-mail client with GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.0~beta7-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 674 kB, installed size 2053 kB
<wxl> !info sylpheed precise
 * wxl strangles ubottu 
<ubottu> sylpheed (source: sylpheed): Light weight e-mail client with GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0~beta5-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 779 kB, installed size 1921 kB
<wxl> whoa lots of changes since 3.2.0
<Fishercat> wxl: Thanks. :-) I'm going to go off to its channel to see if anyone there knows if this new annoyance is a "feature." *sigh* Ciao.
<wxl> Fishercat: http://sylpheed.sraoss.jp/en/news.html
<wxl> just read from 3.2 to 3.4 and see if there's anything there
<wxl> am i missing something or is there no "search" feature in lubuntu-software-center?
<bill-lubuntu> hi, is there a way to set the time that the screen locks or turn it off totally ?
<bill-lubuntu> hi anyone listening ?
<wxl> !ask | bill-lubuntu
<ubottu> bill-lubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wxl> bug 1288115
<ubottu> bug 1288115 in lxsession (Ubuntu Trusty) "lxsession-default-apps does not remember settings" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288115
<wxl> don't mind me :)
#lubuntu 2014-11-06
<belp> greetings everyone!
<belp> I'm having problems installing java
<belp> getting issues either with dependencies or virtual packages
<belp> could anyone help me out?
<phillw> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<phillw> belp: it is 'fun' to install, but it does work.
<Tj2000> how is open jdk installed via terminal
<Unit193> sudo apt-get install default-jre
<Tj2000> this comes up. Package default-jre is a virtual package provided by:
<Tj2000> <belp>   oracle-java8-installer 8u25+8u6arm-1~webupd8~1
<Tj2000> <belp>   oracle-java6-installer 6u45-0~webupd8~8
<Tj2000> <belp>   oracle-java7-installer 7u72+7u60arm-0~webupd8~2
<Tj2000> <belp> You should explicitly select one to install.
<Tj2000> <belp> E: Package 'default-jre' has no installation candidate
<Unit193> Tj2000: Right, I have openjdk-7-jre.  Seems you added a PPA for webupd8's Oracle one though.
<Tj2000> how to we remove it? I forget.....
<Unit193> !pastebin | this too.
<ubottu> this too.: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Unit193> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Tj2000> Done thanks. I'll take not of the multi-line text posting as well.
<Unit193> There's also the icedtea browser plugin, but I don't use that.
<Tj2000> Can browers like Firefox and Chrome still run without the plugin?
<Unit193> Of course, though they won't run java applets of course.
<Tj2000> Thanks Unit193, I appreciate that. Is there a benefit to installing the icedteaplugin?
<Unit193> Being able to run java applets in the browser, but not worth it to me personally.
<Tj2000> Ok. Thanks again. When I run java -version I get /usr/bin/java: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error. Was it installed correctly?
<holstein> Tj2000: test it, and see
<holstein> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<belp> holstein: when I do !java I receive my last command, which is java -version, plus the error line I receive: bash: /usr/bin/java: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error
<belp> although I have Openjdk java 7 runtime installed under software center..
<belp> I finally installed java but still couldn't make it work. I still get the error "bash: /usr/bin/java: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error" anyone has any idea?
<belp> okay I'm having openjdk java 7 runtime and icedtea java web start installed but still can't make the applets work on my browsers. can anyone help?
<Artemis3> belp, the package you need, is called: icedtea-7-plugin (get rid of web start)
<belp> I managed everything but making it work on chrome.. apparently not really possible: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2227124
<belp> thanks anyway
<bong1> the latest update of  Lubuntu changed my wallpaper,and removed the trash can on the desktop and i dont know what else it has changed..
<Borbit> So after a bunch of fucking around I finally got this old thinkpad to work. Using a wifi pc card at the moment. Is there a way I can see if there is a bus for an internal wifi card.
<teward> Borbit: check to see if the internal wifi card is detected - lspci should show it in the terminal
<teward> (also, try not to swear)
<Borbit> teward: there is no internal wifi card. Can I use lspci to check if there's a bus for it?
<teward> oh
<teward> Borbit: I don't know if you can, you might have to open up the system, but maybe try `sudo lshw --short`
<teward> but i don't know if that'll 100% help much
<Borbit> teward: It tells me : "pci bridge {some stuff} intel corporation 82801 mobile pci bridge {some stuff} is this it? Or is it something else
<ianorlin> are the lightdm guest session files just stored in /tmp or does it actively delete them if you switch user?
<wxl> not sure
<ianorlin> I get operation not permitted trying to apport collect from the guest session
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> that's what i meant
<wxl> it can't access the files
<wxl> thx ianorlin
<Unit193> ANd the guest home is mounted on a tmpfs.
<wxl> bug triage done for the day
<wxl> oops how did i end up here? :)
#lubuntu 2014-11-07
<phillw> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tha51m> hello
<rastko> Hi! I have set up a pxe server to install Ubuntu minimal and configured a preseed file to install lubuntu-core and some other packages. Can anyone help me figure out why some packages are not installed? The most troublesome is openssh-server. This is my preseed option: d-i pkgsel/include openssh-server lubuntu-core firefox flashplugin-installer libreoffice vim evince-gtk virtualbox
<rastko> Everything installs except openssh-server, any ideas why?
<rastko> Never mind... missing "string" before openssh-server. Testing it now...
<kristal> Will Lubuntu have an experimental LXQt spin like Kubuntu has a Plasma5 next release?
<leszek> kristal: there are already experimental lxqt spins
<kristal> Is it still on openbox or using kwin?
<leszek> kristal: I did not test it yet. So not sure. I guess it is still using openbox though as this is the recommend window manager for lxqt
<kristal> openbox's creator seems to be going insane and kwin is lightyears ahead in tech, since LXDE is goign Qt the WM with official Qt support makes sense
<Garbonzo> kristal: what's the story with openbox? hadn't heard about that
<kristal> Garbonzo:  Jansens has drank the SJW favour aid
<leszek> kristal: yeah in my opinion kwin is better and it has a future with kwin_wayland. So sooner or later a switch would be wise. However this can still take a while
<kristal> leszek: A lot of KDE people have been wanting a mini Qt/Kwin desktop for years, https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/2l5qwo/do_you_know_c_qt_you_can_contribute_to_lxqt/
<silverlion> o/ everybody
<Garbonzo> hi silverlion
<ath1> where can I find instructions to configure my PC for win7 / ubuntu dual boot?
<ath1> I want to use the win7 boot loader
<silverlion> ath1, that'll not going to be easy
<silverlion> I have win7 with dualboot too and tried that... you may want to choose grub2 for boot loader
<ath1> I already tried to install win7 first and ubuntu second (with grub). Then I copied the MBR to the win7 partition and added it to BCD.
<ath1> Then I repaired the MBR within the win7 recovery console.
<ath1> I can boot win7 now, but when I try to boot linux, the PC just restarts.
<ath1> This always worked with grub1 but grub2 seems to handle things differently
<Novice201y> Hello. I installed Lubuntu Minimal on my netbook, end during boot time I see only flashing command promnt. Full Lubuntu works OK. What can I do?
<testdr> Novice201y: what do u see? You expect graphics-gui? Did you install it?
<Novice201y> testdr, CLI would be enought. But I see only flashing command promnt "_", and cannot type anything.
<testdr> Novice201y: try boot-option "nomodeset" - you need to edit the grub-boot-menu line - press "e" for edit, change it and then strg-x to boot the changed one. If it works, you may need to make the change fixed. And check you hardware-specs for such hints. mayby something more.
<Novice201y> testdr, But this "_" appears shortly after info screen about BIOS.
<Novice201y> testdr, And full version works OK.
<testdr> Novice201y: you are not speaking about a booted linux-kernel? you speak about the boot-grub-menu? Maybe you have a graphic-setting for it, that wont work. Then the only way is to boot the live-cd-version and change the setting from this on the harddisk. Could be you need textmode for the grub-menu.
<testdr> Novice201y: but like already said: check your hardware-specs for any hints about it. Normaly this never happened for me (with a lot different hardware)
<Novice201y> testdr, I rebooted netbook with installation-USB now and Lubuntu started.
<Novice201y> testdr, But without USB-pendrive system doesn't start.
<testdr> Novice201y: what system? The ubuntu-live-version on the usb-stick or the installed version?
<Novice201y> testdr, Lubuntu Minimal from .iso
<testdr> Novice201y: then do the install again and carefully note what you are doing. maybe the installation is corrupted - no clean install to boot. And you should give any hints about the hardware you are using!
<Novice201y> testdr, I copied one library from Ubuntu into pendrive, cause Unetbootin didn't do that. Maybe that the problem?
<testdr> Novice201y: sorry, i dont know from what you are speaking. If you have a faulty install-version, then create a new one . The last lubuntu-mini-iso i used successful was the 14.04 iso, but the newer 14.04.1 should work the same.
<Novice201y> testdr, After "burning" .iso on pendrive, I receive message about lack of /menu.c32 file. Even for 14.04
<testdr> Novice201y: i dont know anything about "burning". I "installed" the lubuntu-mini-iso direct like this - if the usb-stick is /dev/sdc, then with:   dd   if=lubuntu-14.04-alternate-i386.iso    of=/dev/sdc
<Novice201y> testdr, I'll do it!
<Novice201y> testdr, I receive "isolinux.bin" missing or corrupt for that prepared pendrive.
<Novice201y> testdr, I'll try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb
<testdr> Novice201y: check your hardware! I dont wanna guess whether the hardware cannot boot from usb or the boot-method was correct choosen or the usb-stick is bootable. For some old hardware, that could not boot from usb. I used the "plop" boot-manager to let it boot from the usb-stick.
<testdr> Novice201y: so you did not use the "dd"-command like i wrote done?
<Novice201y> testdr, Works! Installer started after boot.
<Novice201y> testdr,https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb
<testdr> Novice201y: fine - that should already work - but i dont know what you did to make it work now.
<Novice201y> Novice201y, I used mkusb
<muluntu> Can i do the same things with lubuntu as with xubuntu ? have both allmost the same fuctions ?
<wxl> muluntu: well, this is a complicated question. in general yes, but the devil's in the details. give me some examples.
<muluntu> sharing networks ?
<wxl> muluntu: no problem
<dust> how to switch off if u press some keys longer that the input hangs at keyboard... not anymore possible to use the keyboard and it acted like the up key is pressed
<muluntu> is chromium included in lubuntu or was that before ? I only find firefox.
<dust> is in repo
<ianorlin> it is in repo but no longer default
<wxl> muluntu: we went back and forth on that issue but we decided to use firefox
<wxl> muluntu: biggest reason why is probably the fact that the chromium package wasn't well maintained and was always way behind the upstream source. bad idea for a browser.
<dust> is orca installed? and the reason fore the pain?
<wxl> muluntu: if you want a secure chrome experience, i actually recommend using google chrome. they house their own repository and installing it will add the repo to your sources
<wxl> !info orca
<ubottu> Package orca does not exist in utopic
 * wxl shrugs
<muluntu> I like firefox.
<wxl> lots of people are :)
<ianorlin> !info gnom-orca
<ubottu> Package gnom-orca does not exist in utopic
<ianorlin> !info gnome-orca
<ubottu> gnome-orca (source: gnome-orca): Scriptable screen reader. In component main, is optional. Version 3.12.2-1 (utopic), package size 446 kB, installed size 4396 kB
<wxl> !info gnome-orca
<wxl> well there ya go
<muluntu> Is chromium installed or in softwarecenter ?
<wxl> muluntu: in software center
<dust> gnome orca isnt installed so cant be the pain in the ass... so why can the keyboard not accept input?
<ianorlin> dust in chromium?
<dust> no in general... when i opened the menu the focus scrolled up and started from below again without stopping
#lubuntu 2014-11-08
<average_guy> why is there no lubuntu on the vivid-daily package testing tracker?
<holstein> average_guy: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
<ianorlin> average_guy I think it is because we aren't sure if switching to lxqt
<_joey> how do I upgrade to 14.10? apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade
<wxl> _joey: add the -d switch
<wxl> _joey: oops not paying attention don't do that :)
<wxl> _joey: dist-upgrade is just like upgrade except you give it permission to remove unneeded dependencies
<wxl> _joey: if you want to change versions (which is more than changing package versions) you need to do do-release-upgrade. and THAT you may need to add the -d switch to.
<rww> wxl: -d is for upgrading to the latest devel release (not released release)
<wxl> rww: not totally true
<rww> "-d, --devel-release: Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is possible"
<wxl> rww: for example if you're on lts, and the next release hasn't hit its first point release, it's considered a development release
<wxl> rww: the man page unfortunately is misleading and does not tell the whole story
<rww> the next lts release*
<wxl> yep
<rww> that behavior isn't relevant for 14.04 to 14.10.
<wxl> unless you unintentionally installed an lts release
<rww> !upgradeofflts
<ubottu> To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal".
<rww> on the other hand, is
<wxl> you need to edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<wxl> gmta
<_joey> you lost me
<_joey> what do I do in one line please?
<wxl> sudo do-release-upgrade
<_joey> No new release found
<wxl> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<rww> _joey: follow ubottu's instructions, then do sudo do-release-upgrade.
<_joey> cat /etc/issue - "Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS"
<rww> !upgradeofflts =~ s/$/ Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade./
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<_joey> wtf?
<_joey> 2014 and there's no easy way of upgrade the distro
<rww> You can do it with the GUI too, but I'm not familiar with it.
<_joey> gui does not find a new release either
<rww> I mean that GUI has a way to switch off the LTS track too.
<rww> Considering that the average user generally sticks with LTS releases (14.04, 16.04 when it comes out), this not being obvious is not particularly unintentional, I expect.
<_joey> I want to upgrade to 14.10
<rww> Then use the command-line instructions ubottu gave you, or wait for someone else in here to come up with the pointy-clicky way.
<_joey> it didn't work
<rww> !upgradeofflts
<ubottu> To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<rww> you did all of this?
<wxl> _joey: grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<_joey> Prompt=lts
<wxl> _joey: that's your problem
<_joey> do I really need to meddle with configuration files for an upgrade?
<rww> < rww> | You can do it with the GUI too, but I'm not familiar with it.
<_joey> I am afraid I am going to break the system, because all previous version upgraded nicely
<wxl> if you want to move from an LTS version to a non-LTS version, yes. or you can try the GUI.
<_joey> without editing configuration files
<wxl> you upgraded fromw hat to what?
<_joey> from previous version to 14.04
<wxl> so 13.10? or 12.04?
<_joey> one of those
<wxl> heh
<wxl> probably 12.04
<wxl> in which case it would have just worked
<wxl> your system is set up to move from 10.04 to 12.04 to 14.04 to 16.04, and so on
<_joey> thanks!
<_joey> I'd skip this method of upgrading
<wxl> if you want to change that, you need to change a config file
<wxl> whether you want to do it manually or through some gui
<_joey> I'd rather stick with an old version than having my system broken
<wxl> changing preferences in a gui is still changing config files
<wxl> you're welcome to do what you want, but your fears are rather unfounded
<rww> if you are troubled by changing a setting, sticking to the two-year LTS cycle sounds like a rather good idea.
<wxl> +1 rww
<_joey> I don't have a problem editing configuration file. i have a problem believing this is a proper way of upgrading the system
<_joey> I've never seen anything like this before. It should be upgrading this way
<wxl> _joey: it's how every single person running ubuntu server does it. of course, they, like you, only use LTS versions. well, usually.
<rww> Ubuntu (and flavors') default behavior is to only offer upgrades off LTS releases when the first point release of the next LTS comes out.
<rww> You can disbelieve that this is the case all you like, but it is.
<_joey> apt-get dist-upgrade was the common method on all debian and ubuntu derives distros
<rww> To change that default behavior, you need to modify its configuration, using either a text editor or the usual software sources configuration GUI.
<wxl> nonono
<wxl> all dist-upgrade is is a different method of upgrade
<rww> apt-get dist-upgrade is not a supported method for upgrading Ubuntu, and has not been for about 8 years or so.
<wxl> not a change in versions
<_joey> lol
<_joey> I upgraded Lubuntu this way
<rww> Congratulations on doing things wrong?
<_joey> from previous version
<wxl> you upgraded your packages, yes.
<_joey> nope
<rww> wxl: if you edit /etc/apt/sources.list you can upgrade versions too. unless you hit a quirk that do-release-upgrade checks for, then you're hosed
<_joey> /etc/issue has Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<rww> of course, /etc/apt/sources.list is also a configuration file, so I'm not sure what _joey's on about since he doesn't edit those.
<wxl> rww: true, done that, too.
<wxl> _joey: head -n 1 /etc/apt/sources.list
<wxl> what's that give you?
<_joey> # deb cdrom:[Lubuntu 13.10 _Saucy Salamander_ - Release i386 (20131016.1)]/ saucy main multiverse restricted universe
<wxl> so you upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04
<_joey> a while ago
<wxl> which makes it interesting that you're marked lts
<wxl> !dist-upgrade | _joey
<ubottu> _joey: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<wxl> furthermore http://www.ghacks.net/2010/03/11/what-is-it-with-the-dist-upgrade-option-of-apt-get/
<_joey> ubottu: I upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 using apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubottu> _joey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wxl> which suggests that, like rww said, you can use dist-upgrade as a first step to change distro versions
<wxl> however, this would require you manually editing a configuration file. one that's more than one line.
<wxl> you think you did that?
<rww> and that process isn't officially supported.
<_joey> I didn't do anything other than apt-get dist-upgrade
<wxl> anywho
<wxl> you got your answer to your dilemma or do you need further help?
<_joey> GUI does not upgrade to new release either
<_joey> wxl I already thanked you
<_joey> but i am not editing configuration manually
<wxl> _joey: oh missed that. so you're good?
<_joey> the system should not be upgraded this way normally
<_joey> is there a manual for lubuntu on upgrading the system?
<wxl> ok
<wxl> i got your solution
<wxl> in the software preferences or whatever it's called (you can get to it by running update-manager and then clicking on settings) under the "updates" tab make sure the notify of a new version selection shows "any new ubuntu release" and not LTS
<wxl> that will edit the configuration file for you
<_joey> that seems to be working :)
<_joey> groovy
<_joey> what's new in 14.10 by the way?
<wxl> read the release notes
<wxl> basically: not much
<_joey> where?
<wxl> !utopic | _joey
<ubottu> _joey: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes
<wxl> if you add /Lubuntu to that last url, you'll go right where you need to
<_joey> okay
<wxl> alright now that you're good i'm going to bed
<wxl> if you have further problems, there's always mean old rww :)
<rww> I prefer the label "curmudgeon"
<_joey> thanks
<wxl> :)
<_joey> good night wxl
<wxl> have a nice night folks
<asd> Hey guys, whats best dock for lubuntu? I tried cairo-dock but its pretty bad imo.
<zy3pD_m> Is lubuntu-core just a metapaxkage?
<holstein> !info lubuntu-core
<ubottu> lubuntu-core (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment - minimal installation. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.55 (utopic), package size 3 kB, installed size 31 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<zy3pD_m> So i can remove it without problems?
<holstein> zy3pD_m: i would set it for removal, and look and see if anything else is being removed, or, elaboarate as to what it is you are trying to do.. i cant guarantee "without problems" without more detail..
<zy3pD_m> I want to remove anacron and anacron is part of lubuntu-core
<zy3pD_m> No problems
<holstein> i would say, if you remove something, and it wants to remove just that meta-package, you should have no problems.. if an update tries to bring them both back or whatever later, that might be fiddly
<phillw> zy3pD_m: the meta-package is just a list of files to install. The only time you may want it back is when you do a dist-upgrade as it holds the list of what to upgrade.
<zy3pD_m> So there are normally no updates for metapackages phillw?
<phillw> zy3pD_m: it is an 'admin' list... let me go look it up..
<phillw> zy3pD_m: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages
<phillw> lubuntu has two meta packages, desktop and core... you may want to use core and then build on that, rather than delete stuff?
<phillw> zy3pD_m: as always, it is the users' choice :)
<zy3pD_m> I just deleted anacron and that is part of core :-)
<zy3pD_m> Because i dont need it
<phillw> zy3pD_m2: your computer is yours :)
<Kubius> howdy
<Kubius> I'm looking for a mouse cursor theme that has a state showing when a program is loading
<Kubius> anyone have any suggestions?
<Kubius> no one?
<Kubius> I managed to install a mouse theme via 'customize look and feel' but the program loading icon doesn't appear in the theme
<ianorlin> how did you try to install the mouse theme
<Kubius> I installed a theme from a .tar.gz file
<Kubius> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntaero+-+Aero+based+w%2B+animated+logo?content=108598
<Kubius> this theme
<Kubius> I want a theme with the capability to show a different cursor when a program's loading a la windows hourglass
<Kubius> what theme it is does not matter
<ianorlin> ah so it is not a package
<Kubius> if a packaged theme could do that, I'd install one
<Kubius> but I dunno if it can
<ianorlin> did the install button pop up a file manager to select it?
<Kubius> when I clicked install in 'customize look and feel' it went to a file manager-y screen, yes
<Kubius> the theme .tar.gz file was there so I picked it
<Kubius> after I picked it and clicked open, the program crashed
<Kubius> when I reopened it the theme was there but missing the program loading cursor
<ianorlin> try logging out and logging in again if you have not
<ianorlin> it needs that to reload the cursor of a new session
<Kubius> I have
<Kubius> lxappearance doesn't recognize the program loading cursor - it doesn't show up in the theme
<ianorlin> I am not sure it is lxappearnce
<Kubius> when I start lxappearance via run it opens customize look and feel
<ianorlin> yes that is what should happen
<ianorlin> does it show up if you press control alt D to launch something via keyboard
<ianorlin> as that is a keyboard shortcut that has startup notify
<Kubius> nope
<ianorlin> hmm I am not sure then
<Kubius> linux: where installing your os takes 10 minutes and making the mouse work right takes one hour thirty minutes and counting
<Kubius> eheheh
<testdr> Kubius: if you want to see a animated-mouse-curser, you should think about using windows. There are some desktops, that tried to implement that, for example there is such an animation in some kde-versions for starting kde-programs.
<Kubius> I do use windows for my main PC
<Kubius> because some things just dun' run on linux
<Kubius> I put linux on my netbook because it has super low specs
<testdr> Kubius: the desktop-starter-entries (named *.desktop  - the line: StartupNotify=true) have entries to enable an animationeffekt but this depends on the used desktop-system in linux and there are different ones. I never used this and wont use it, because the way i start programs is most times not out of the menusystem with such desktop-starters.
#lubuntu 2014-11-09
<Shez_> How can I re-enable the wireless card from Lubuntu 14.xx?
<koell> Shez_: isnt there an icon in the panel for?
<Shez_> koell, I disabled the panel, but now I can not re-enable
<koell> Shez_: how do you use lubuntu then? :D
<Shez_> with a xterm....?
<koell> Shez_: just delete the ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu folder there
<koell> lubuntu should then fallback to its default panel i guess
<testdr> Shez_: after delete (or rename) of this folder, you have to logout and login
<Shez_> testdr, I have not deleted any folder, I removed the flag from the network manager and I disabled the wirless card, I wanted to know just how to restore it, because restarting the laptop the problem remains.
<testdr> Shez_: to disable the network-manager is only a good idea if you want to live without network (this is mandatory for most of different linux-distributions today)
<testdr> Shez_: and to rename this folder, so you can rename it back if you want later is easy in a normal xterminal with this line:  mv  -v   ./config/lxpanel   config_lxpanel_old
<jxshxx> I want to move a large cd collection from Windows Media Player into a comparable Linux program.  Any suggestions for what to use?
<testdr> jxshxx: i use the filesystem reiserfs since a lot of years for it.
<dust> jxshxx: lokk at http://gmusicbrowser.org/
<jxshxx> dust: Thanks
<bldtg> How does running lubuntu on a usb flash drive affect performance? What parts are my computer being slow vs the flash drive being slow?
<ianorlin> bldtg: depends on the flash drive
<ianorlin> the usb itself can be slow to read and write from or the drive itself if it is cheap can be slower
<bldtg> ianorlin: Thanks. would things freezing up be a problem with my usb drive/usb port or with the cpu? Or something else? Sometimes I'll load a site and start typing in a text box, and it'll freeze for a few seconds, only showing the first couple letters I typed. Or I'll click on a button in an rss app and it will freeze for a few seconds before it loads.
<ianorlin> bldtg it might not be cpu you can go to the menu and select system tools task manager
<ianorlin> also what kind of usb port is it do you know?
<ianorlin> if it is blue it is usb 3.0 so it is not the port but if it is a usb 1.1 or 2.0 is hard to tell apart from the outside
#lubuntu 2015-11-02
<Mike41> exit
<Mike41> heh
<Amitari> Hey, anyone who can help me with my Xbox One controller?
<Amitari> When I plug it in, nothing happens, from what I understand from the quick-start guide, it's supposed to light up automatically, which it doesn't. If I hold down the Xbox button for 3 seconds, as it says I should do when I connect it to an Xbox One, it blinks 2 times, and then one time slowly. If I just push it, it blinks for a while.
<Amitari> If I do lsusb, there's a device that says "Microsoft corp.", so the computer recognizes it on some level.
<Amitari> Shit, I just noticed that I only have Kernel 3.13, is it possible to upgrade without having to reinstall the OS?
<Amitari> Uh, I think I got it now.
<Amitari> Thanks anyways!
<Amitari> Can anyone help me with Steam?
<darkdot> hello gentlemen I'm looking to get some help with a static IP, can't seem to get it to work.
<teward> darkdot: what have you done so far to test it and configure it?
<darkdot> i tried the graphical network tool, that didn't work so I removed it, then tried editing the network interfaces but that doesn't work
<darkdot> it shows the right information at ifconfig but doesn't connect to the internet
<genii> If you manually set your IP you should also manually set your DNS
<teward> and the gateway
<teward> and netmask
<darkdot> i did the ip, the mask and gateway
<genii> darkdot: Can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<darkdot> no
<genii> So then either the info you set for IP, netmask and gateway is incorrect, or there is no connection to the internet from the machine
<genii> ( or the adapter is not active)
#lubuntu 2015-11-03
<ManicPanic> Why does Puppy Linux use 150 MB's when idle and Lubuntu use 400 MB when idle. Is Lubuntu not supposed to be a very light version of Ubuntu ?
<dzho> you could run top on each and see what's using memory
<dzho> d'oh
<leszek> a troll
#lubuntu 2015-11-04
<zerothis1> nfs once worked for me but ever since trusty I can't seem to make it work. I just want to share one folder on my network to me other linuxum systems
<mijowh> hello i've just installed lubuntu, still getting used to linux. trying to get rid of extraneous packages that came by default that are unnecessary. Why do i have both lubuntu software center and synaptic package manager? they both seem to serve the same purpose. could i just uninstall lubuntu software center? I usuallly use apt-file and apt-get anyway
<mijowh> I don't understand why I have two different guis for package management
<ianorlin> mijowh: lubuntu software-center is easier for new users to which synaptic could be confusing
<ianorlin> actually synaptic doesn't take that much space up
<ianorlin> on disk or on install
<mijowh> so uninstalling lubuntu wont break anything?
<mijowh> i like synaptics interface more anyway
<ianorlin> no uninstalling lubuntu-software-center won't break anything although you shouuld problably reinstall lubuntu desktop if you want to upgrade
<ianorlin> as that is just a metapackage
<mijowh> uninstalling software center will remove that also?
<mijowh> because i do plan on making use of synaptics updater
<ianorlin> lubuntu-desktop basically is a package that gives you all the other stuff the lubunt install contains
<mijowh> Hm. I've already removed quite a bit that I knew I wouldn't ever use and have been installing ym preferred apps. would you compare lubuntu-desktop to a package "group" (from archlinux, like the gnome group including alot of different gnome stuff) because i think i understand that
<ianorlin> lubuntu-desktop is what is known as a metapackage and bascially has a dependecy on stuff that it brings in so say if you wanted to install this you could only install say one thing in synaptic or the command line rather than having to select each package individually
<mijowh> I see. emacs would be another one of these metapackages then, that depends on the actual emacs packages, so that installation/removal is simpler. thanks i think i understand
<ianorlin> yes like for the game battle for wesnoth there is one that brings in like all the core campiangs
<mijowh> thank you for the advice, appreciate it. Maybe you could also answer me this: my desktop is extended vertically (single monitor). What I mean by this is that if i mouse to the top of the screen, it scrolls, as if the screen was taller than it actually is
<mijowh> how can i get it to all fit?
<mijowh> instead of having to scroll to see the tops of windows
<ianorlin> is this not in a virtual machine?
<mijowh> no its not
<mijowh> ive never seen this before, but ive never used lxde before
<mijowh> like it fits perfectly horizontally, but vertically its like theres an extra 2 inches
<mijowh> and i have to mouse to the top or bottom to "scroll" the entire screen
<mijowh> how do i adjust resolution? - i know, stupid question
<mijowh> im thinking it may be video drivers
<ianorlin> from the menu prefrences monitor settings
<mijowh> ive been having issues with my outdated geforce 8400
<ianorlin> mijowh: which driver are you using noveau?
<mijowh> ah, it was screen resolution, thank you. and I'm unsure, whatever would be the default
<mijowh> how do i check? It's embarassing asking questions that are probably so simple, but I'm new to the world of linux. been a windows only user forever
<ianorlin> mijowh: which version of lubuntu you could try the save button if 15.04 or newer
<mijowh> 15.10, newest version
<ianorlin> ah yeah in menu prefrences monitor settings there sohuld be a save button
<mijowh> under additional drivers in meu preferences, it says i am using no proprietary drivers
<ianorlin> in the montior settings there should be a save button
<mijowh> yes noveua
<mijowh> yeah i saved my settings
<mijowh> since it works ill leave as is for now, ive got a new graphics card coming in the mail. no point in messing with the driver atm
<mijowh> thank you again
<mijowh> now, i like to use apt-get autoremove to keep my packages clean, but I'm foreseeing an issue with some of my code that uses boost. It's the only thing on my system that needs boost, but its not a package, just an executable, so i dont imagine the package manager would be aware that boost is actually being used, and upon an autoremove, would uninstall it. Is there a way to inform the system about what libraries my app depends on, so the
<mijowh> unless i misunderstand how packages work
<ianorlin> mijowh: I am not expirenced with programming with boost
<ianorlin> although I think with 15.10 I remember someone talking about it being recompiled against gcc5
<mijowh> well, any library really doesnt need to be boost. I just noticed that any lib that doesnt have any packages that have it as a dependency will be uninstalled with apt-get autoremove
<mijowh> my code isnt a "package", its just a compiled executable, and so i dont think the package manager will be aware of my dependency on library XYZ
<mijowh> and will remove it thinking its not used
<mijowh> does that make sense?
<mijowh> i think this answers my question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/149768/mark-a-deb-package-as-used-so-its-not-suggested-for-autoremoval
<mijowh> btw the answer to my earlier question about packaging an app was answered in #ubuntu, all i needed was this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=910717 thanks again for the help guys
<mijowh> if anybody was also curious, idk
<Paulo> bom dia
<Paulo> estava aqui navegando e as paginas com criptografia estão aparecendo obsoleta,ate as de banco,o que pode ser
<Langley> How do I get HVEC to play in Lubuntu? Adding the lubde265 repository, it 404s on the package lists
<Langley> Oh VLC can play it, nice
<genii> You must be on Wily, that PPA was last updated 16 weeks ago so it has up to Vivid but not yet Wily
<Langley> VLC is fine... I just can't find it in the list of programs, when trying to set it as default for videos
<ianorlin> Langley: in default apps for lxsession?
<ianorlin> Langley: if you have downloaded a video file in pcmanfm the file manager try right click open with and sleect vlc and then pcmanfm will open with that file type
<Langley> ianorlin: VLC doesn't show up in either... maybe I need to restart?
<ianorlin> Langley: maybe log out
<Langley> Even though I set Chromium to be the default browser, links from Pidgin still open in Firefox
<alkisg> Hi, I'm trying to install lubuntu-desktop in a chroot and it's trying to also install unity-greeter and other unity-related stuff
<alkisg> Those unity* packages are not installed in lubuntu normally though
<alkisg> So I'm not sure what's going on... lubuntu-desktop recommends unity but the cd seeds blacklist it?!
<alkisg> I'm reluctant to use --no-install-recommends in case it prevents other important packages from being pulled in
<redwolf> alkisg, unity-greeter or lightdm-gtk-greeter
<redwolf> unity-greeter is not included in the package list
<alkisg> apt-get install lubuntu-desktop does pull it though
<redwolf> try first with lubuntu-core
<alkisg> I'm trying to find the exact dependency chain that does that
<redwolf> but anyway that requirement is odd
<alkisg> lubuntu-core as well, pulls unity-greeter
<redwolf> odd
<alkisg> It's in 14.04/armhf if it matters
<Unit193> alkisg: apt-get install lubuntu-desktop^
<alkisg> Thanks, trying..
<alkisg> Unit193: the same, unity-greeter, unity-settings-daemon etc are again included there
<Unit193> Odd, but not surprising as the Lubuntu ISO is built without recommends.  I'd install the task (lubuntu-desktop^) without recommends then.
<alkisg> That does make sense, thank you, I'll do that after pinpointing the exact package
<alkisg> (just out of curiosity)
<alkisg> ..probably lightdm...
<Unit193> alkisg: ...Actually, try both the core and desktop tasks at the same time.
<alkisg> Yeah lightdm needs to put a Recommends: unity-greeter | kde_greeter etc | lubuntu-greeter at the end
<alkisg> It lacks the | ubuntu-greeter
<alkisg> *lubuntu-greeter
<alkisg> (however that is called... checking...)
<alkisg> lightdm-gtk-greeter
<alkisg> So I'll install lightdm --no-install-recommends first, and check again lubuntu-desktop after that
<alkisg> Yup, that did it. A bug report should be filed against lightdm, to save people that start with chroots/server cds to avoid unity :)
<alkisg> *save ... from installing unity
<alkisg> Then again, it now pulls software-properties-gtk and other packages, so I'll just use the task^ and --no-recommends variant that good Unit193 proposed to me :)
<alkisg> Thanks a lot guys
<Unit193> It does actually, with 'lightdm-greeter'
#lubuntu 2015-11-05
<tachibana> hi
<Unit193> tachibana: Howdy.
<jay38748> some burned cds I have cant be read by lubuntu.
<jay38748> lubuntu just shows up chinese language icons, it does not show any wav, mp3 or doc files on the cds
<jay38748> the cds were burned under windows 7
<netrobyatmobile> Hello
<netrobyatmobile> Any lubuntu developer online?
<netrobyatmobile> Today lxterminal add very impressive feature, add setting options for default windows size
<netrobyatmobile> https://github.com/lxde/lxterminal
<netrobyatmobile> The commit here: https://github.com/lxde/lxterminal/commit/06509bc0e1b266aadd7e483e6edb1f559667295d
<netrobyatmobile> is it possible to getting delivered to ubuntu deb repository?
<ianorlin> um the git version would depend on the lubuntu daily ppa
<ianorlin> I think this was techincally possible maybe before in openbox
<ianorlin> netrobyatmobile: ^^
<netrobyatmobile> I am using lubuntu 15.10, and tested it .
<netrobyatmobile> looks very well
<Unit193> Patches like that don't usually get backported, you'd have to wait for 1604 if the next lxterminal is released by then.
 * netrobyatmobile I hate the linux worlds. slow software update period. :X
<Unit193> Kind of crazy to backport all new git features/commits, though.
<mohsen-rashidi> hi. new lubuntu user here. looking for layout switching applet
<Langley> Help, I want to set VLC as default for mkv but it doesn't show up in neither the Open With list or the LXSession list thing
<Langley> Oh wait now it actually does
<Langley> Nevermind then!
<Langley> What do I use for taking screenshots in lubuntu
<leszek> Langley: scrot I would assume. Its a command line app basically saving into home by default
<Scaniatrucker> Langley: You can use scrot
<redwolf> usually the print screen key runs scrot
<redwolf> and it leaves a picture in your home folder
<Langley> That's kinda unituative... oh well thanks
<wxl> well that's how windows works, Langley :)
<Langley> What windows?
<wxl> well windows xp anmd everything before it
<Langley> Why are you bringing windows up when I am running linux
<redwolf> as an example, I guess :)
<wxl> i'm saying that the notion of using the print screen key to make a screenshot is not uncommon
<wxl> so intuitive or not, it's fairly "normal"
<wxl> what would you think intuitive would be?
<Langley> An addition of a camera sound, flash, or some effect that doesn't require you to magically know something has happened
<wxl> but how would you know print screen works to begin with?
<Langley> From its name
<wxl> ok so that's intuitive, you just need some sort of notification
<wxl> we'll give it some consideration but i can't think of anything that does that except mobile devices
<Langley> I've tried other distros that comes up with a Save As box
<redwolf> that happens using gnome-screenshot, it opens a dialog. and it's not only Ubuntu-Gnome who uses it
<redwolf> Lubuntu's solution is straight forward
<wxl> actually looking at the scrot manpage, there's an option to prevent beepnig, which implies beeping is the default
<Langley> Only if you knows it exists in the first place. Why not just pop a little "Screenshot saved to Home folder" notification box in the corner
<redwolf> I think everybody knows the use of the prtscr key
<redwolf> I still remember using it in MS-DOS
<wxl> redwolf: can you confirm the beep?
<redwolf> I have no beeper :D
<wxl> redwolf: so scrot does not beep for you or you have no way to hear a beep?
<redwolf> I think it can't
<redwolf> I planned to do a modification, so you could hear a real camera sound while pressing the key
<wxl> huh i don't hear it here
<redwolf> I might post that "trick" to the blog
<wxl> well that might be useful
<wxl> Langley: watch the lubuntu blog for your solution XD
<redwolf> but I didn't do yet! :D
<Langley> Anyways for how long with 15.10 get security updates
<wxl> should be listed in the release notes, Langley
<mijowh> hello. why is it that in synaptics when i mark firefox for removal it wants to remove lubuntu-desktop? do i need lubuntu-desktop?
<redwolf> because lubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that includes the browser too
<mijowh> so its unnecessary?
<redwolf> you don't really need it, just be careful when removing it, so other dependencies don't go away too
<mijowh> thats what i thought but i dont want to break anything
<redwolf> yes, you can keep the lubuntu-core and the additional apps and packages
<redwolf> but I don't recommend removing it
<mijowh> ok, thank you
<mijowh> then how do i remove firefox
<redwolf> you're welcome :)
<redwolf> it's the only way, removing firefox will remove lubuntu-desktop too
<redwolf> or you can simply keep it and add another one
<mijowh> alright, thanks for clearing that up
<redwolf> :)
#lubuntu 2015-11-06
<infinitebagels> Heyt
<infinitebagels> I just installed Lubuntu 14.04 LTS on my Thinkpad T420 and now my batterylife is shit.
<infinitebagels> is it safe to install laptop-mode-tools?
<infinitebagels> I'm just updating my laptop right now
<leszek> infinitebagels: yeah you can do so
<infinitebagels> leszek, is there any better packages for power managment for Thinkpads?
<leszek> I am also using this on my t420 and I am quite happy about it
<leszek> the only thing I also installed was the fan control
<leszek> and tweaked it a little
<infinitebagels> leszek, so just laptop-mode-tools and the fan control
<infinitebagels> leszek, how's your battery life?
<infinitebagels> I just made the jump from Debian Jessie to Lubuntu LTS
<infinitebagels> I had 8+ hours before
<leszek> Yeah around 6-8 hours
<infinitebagel> Sorry about that
<infinitebagel> I had a bunch of IO errors after installing system updates and not rebooting :p
<infinitebagel> I'm getting sh: echo: I/O Error
<infinitebagel> and google says it might be my SSD is dying... fuck me.
<infinitebagel> leszek,
<infinitebagel> So it seems like the setup script for laptop-mode-tools in 14.04 LTS is broken
<infinitebagel> yep
<infinitebagel> Scaling is working on my proccessor now
<infinitebagel> if I find any method of squeezing more battery life out I'll write a java app to automate it for other Lubuntu users
<infinitebagel> For anyone having sh echo io error with laptop-mode-tools, just manually do the "echo ondemand \> /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<infinitebagel> " command
<infinitebagel> It will set the scaling to work. You might want to also sync it after.
<hateball> infinitebagel: is this a new install, on your SSD?
<infinitebagel> yes
<hateball> infinitebagel: is it a samsung 8xx ssd?
<infinitebagel> Kingston SSD Now!
<hateball> hmmm
<infinitebagel> 120gb
<infinitebagel> The only samsung SSD I would buy is the 850
<infinitebagel> I also have an ADATA 128gb MSATA in this laptop :)
<hateball> Very well, it could have the same issue I guess. See #1 here http://www.howtoeverything.net/linux/hardware/ubuntu-freeze-issue-after-ssd-upgrade
<infinitebagel> I'm not getting any freezing
<infinitebagel> Only laptop-mode-tools has spat up this error
<hateball> Yeah well, nothing bad happens if you try it. But it's up to you
<hateball> For me, my drive would work well at times, then randomly crap out, etc
<infinitebagel> My drive locked up hard yesterday
<infinitebagel> I also had FDE enabled.
<infinitebagel> Anything else I should install on my laptop? :p
<hateball> Well, try that kernel parameter before you suffer data loss is my suggestion
<infinitebagel> hateball, It's been working perfectly without any dataloss
<infinitebagel> (I came from debian, from 7)
<infinitebagel> either way I'm not worried about dataloss, the issue only arose with laptop-mode-tools
<infinitebagel> I'll try installing another package and seeing
<infinitebagel> no error
<Dirkson> Hey all. I have a lubuntu 13.whatever computer in front of me. How do I upgrade to a more recent version of lubuntu?
<Unit193> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Dirkson> Unit193: Thanks for the link. There's a lot of fluff on that page, and it leaves some crucial information out - Is it telling me to upgrade the kernel specifically, reboot, (Although it doesn't mention that) then do a dist-upgrade and a do-release-upgrade?
<Unit193> I didn't check myself recently, I'd guess sed on sources.list until you get to 14.04, then do-release-upgrade unless you want to stick on LTS.
<Unit193> Personally, I'd try to clean up afterwards too.
<Dirkson> Unit193: The linked page definitely doesn't suggest any manual sources.list changes
<Unit193> dpkg-query -W -f='${Conffiles}\n' | grep obso  to see obsolete files,  apt list | grep installed,loc  to see packages installed locally but no longer downloadable, and then deborphans to check and see what some packages you may be able to remove.
<Unit193> Dirkson: Ah, I see.
<Dirkson> Hmm. Well, dist-upgrade ain't gonna work anyway - Looks like archives.ubuntu.com dropped all the saucy stuff?
<Unit193> Right, there's old-archive, or whatnot.
<Dirkson> Ugh. I guess I should have dropped my own linux onto a flash drive after all. This is starting to look like a nightmare no matter how I move forward.
<Unit193> EOL upgrades aren't exactly fun, but doable.
<Dirkson> Unit193: You and the linked page disagree about the ubuntu way to do that, and the do-upgrade tool complains that it doesn't have enough free space (5+gb!) to do its thing. I can't just ignore the problem, since apt-get stopped working. All things considered, the system seems horrifyingly broken for something less than two years old.
<Unit193> Dirkson: Well I stated how *I* would do it, not the Official Ubuntu method.
#lubuntu 2015-11-07
<Dirkson> Unit193: Managed to free juuuust enough space to let the update tool do its work, and so now I appear to be on 14.somethingorother, which is good enough. Thanks for the earlier input : )
<Unit193> Great!  Glad you got it all working then.  And check for old kernels too, those can take up a good deal.  I'm a fan of 'ncdu' myself.
<Dirkson> Unit193: Didn't know about ncdu. That seems a lot preferrable to my usual du|grep|less thing.
<tachibana> hi
<Guest-2> I am using lubuntu 14.04.3 64 bit and it willnot read SDHC card. what can be wrong ?
<dzho> what is the card readable on?
 * dzho wonders about the filesystem
<Guest-2> I dont know. but one card is allready used on another computer with lubuntu 32 bit. i know sometimes i need to format it.
<Guest-2> My computer dont detect my cards.
<Guest-2> dzho: it just worked once, but not anymore.
<Guest-2> how can i make the cardreader works ?
<Guest-2> brb
<Guest-2> test
<Guest-2> Is someone know about sd card mounting problems ?
<Wsewolod> Hello. I'm a new linux user, and after dual-booting Lubuntu onto my system, I cannot connect to my wireless internet. What are some troubleshooting possibilities for this that don't involve installing anything?
<redwolf> Wsewolod, do you see your connection in the wifi applet menu?
<Wsewolod> In the bottom-right connection panel, it does not detect any connections and had some ethernet default
<Wsewolod> My Win10 partition picks up all wireless networks, and I've "added" the information for my desired signal, but it does not connect or detect anything.
<redwolf> so it's not detected automatically? did it work during the install process?
<Wsewolod> It did not.
<redwolf> it's odd
<redwolf> maybe a drivers related problem, or a specific model thing
<Wsewolod> Alright then
<Wsewolod> I'll try reinstalling, and if that doesn't work, temporarily use a different distro on the device :/ Thank you.
<redwolf> okay o.o
#lubuntu 2015-11-08
<sakang> glad to see lxqt 0.10 is slowly coming in the main repo for xenial
<Langley> Is there anything to do against tearing other than installing the AMD driver?
<doMynation> Good evening
<doMynation> My touchpad ceased to work and I don't know why. I don't know if this has anything to do with the software updater not being caab
<doMynation> capable to finish the update, but it's annoying. I don't even know how to open the start menu to reboot using the keyboard. Can anyone point me in the rifht direction please ?
<ianorlin> alt f1 will open the start menu
#lubuntu 2016-11-07
<HanlonsRazor> How come old PCs can't run youtube?
<krytarik> Heh..
<lynorian> HanlonsRazor, that questoin is a bit vague but playing it in a broswer might be harder on it than playing it locally
<HanlonsRazor> lynorian, yeah sorry. Yesterday I read the requirements for some distro was 512MB ram minimally and 1024 recommended for watching youtube and stuff
<HanlonsRazor> Never knew something as 'simple' as youtube was so ram intensive.
<lynorian> yeah youtube eats ram and processing
<lynorian> although I have a 4 GB laptop that gets quite loud when trying to play webm videos
<HanlonsRazor> damn
<HanlonsRazor> Okay, so it's normal my old revived pc doesn't fair well with 512 ram :p
<HanlonsRazor> Still, pretty amazed at lubuntu.
<HanlonsRazor> So smooth.
<zziv> Hi, report about installing Lubuntu
<zziv> While installing, crash occured, something related to GRUB
<zziv> It was likely at end of the process.
<wxl> zziv: "something" is not really useful. most commonly, problems like this happen because the hashes weren't properly checked on the downloaded file and/or the resulting image.
<zziv> I did check the CD...
<zziv> It was OK
<wxl> did you check the iso?
<zziv> In the main screen of the installation there was such a choice. I did it
<wxl> but you didn't check the iso.
<wxl> one BIT of difference could result in otherwise unexplainable problems
<zziv> No. I installed it on USB drive. All looks OK.
<wxl> without having confirmed that the iso matches, you have not confirmed everything is ok
<zziv> wait. Please send me  the hash of the iso 16.10
<wxl> zziv: that depends on which image you're talking about. there are at least 4 possibilities for lubuntu. i would suggest going back to the place where you downloaded it and getting it from there.
<zziv> I installed a Hebrew version. There was another problem related to translation. F1 Help. The letters were reversed.
<wxl> zziv: if, after doing that, there's still a problem, you'd need to clearly explain the exact problem (not just "something") in a bug report
<wxl> zziv: lubuntu does not have a separate image for hebrew or any other language. where did you download this?
<zziv> It said it can't install the GRUB. and Lubntu won't be able to boot if there is no boot manager. something like that. I hope it giving you something.
<wxl> zziv: a screenshot or word-for-word description of the error would be helpful. in a bug report.
<wxl> zziv: that is if it's repeatable.
<zziv> It was like 70% of the installation complete (progress bar). Sorry for haven't more details.
<wxl> zziv: i know of hundreds of successful installs, so it's likely not repeatable for the majority of people. that said, there are two possible causes: an incorrect image due to download failures or something unique about your particular hardware (which, as it relates to GRUB seems unlikely)
<zziv> I'm using Thinkpad R50e
<wxl> zziv: the most likely of problems is an incorrect image. let me know when you check the hash and we can go from there.
<zziv> sha1: AAC9EA5A3F24EF99DB80E974F9F20A309B2BE448
<zziv> Lubuntu 16.10 i386
<zziv> Is there log somewhere on the USB or HDD?
<zziv> OK, before installation I had Windows OS installed. I configured to have 2 OSs
<wxl> zziv: did the hash match up then?
<zziv> wxl, My iso was downloaded in other computer. It will take a while to check again...
<zziv> Is there log somewhere on the USB or HDD?
<wxl> zziv: no. the hash would be impossible to compute in the booted system.
<wxl> zziv: there may be other issues going on because you're planning on dual booting. i cannot offer much help in this regard, but you can look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<winb> New website lubuntu.me? or is it fake?
<krytarik> winb: LP bug 1608306.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1608306 in Lubuntu Artwork "Confusing for users with many websites" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1608306
#lubuntu 2016-11-08
<lorssonz2> Are all the 14.04.x installation sessions upgraded to 16.04 if I choose to apply updates during the installation? At least 14.04.5 is.
<lynorian> lorssonz2, no
<lynorian> lorssonz2, it would install all updates for 14.04 but will probably notify a new erlease is available after the install
<lynorian> lorssonz2, can this computer boot cds only?
<lorssonz2> Thanks lynorian, USB boots ok. What Lubuntu version has kernel <4.4? I was confused and thought that 14.04.5 would have 3.13.
<lynorian> lorssonz2, nope 14.04.5 comes with the hardware enablement stack for xenial on trusty
<lynorian> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<lynorian> hmm wiki does not say how to downgrade
<lorssonz2> Lynorian, thanks! Perfect. 14.04.1 is my choice with kernel 3.13.
<lorssonz2> My iwl4965 disconnects and then autoconnects after a couple of seconds (I suspect regression in 16.04). I think I have to test also if increasing buffering in Audacious to 7000 ms, would prevent my web radio to stop playing during these disconnections..
<lynorian> lorssonz2, might be useful to see if it happens in 16.10 and then maybe file a bug if it still exists
<lynorian> then in feburary you could upgrade to 16.04.2 if it works
<lorssonz2> Yes, also that. Nice to know about February!
<lynorian> no wait janurary actually I think
<lynorian> a live session should work for that even
<darl> I cant install lubuntu
<darl> it gives errors when trying to set encryption during install
<mgodzilla> 0
<potatos_> hello, I'd like to download the LTS release for lubuntu but lubuntu.me only offers me 14.04 and the newest which is not LTS, where do I go to download the current LTS?
<potatos_> hey, anyone present here?
<carly> hey guys need some help here...i'm getting errors all over the place from ubuntu
<carly> heres the newest one
<carly> Could not download all repository indexes  The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<carly> The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/libreoffice-4-2/ubuntu yakkety Release' does not have a Release file.
<zerothis1> My wife's old 256MB laptop plays Youtube videos, just. Of course I compiled everything to optimize.
<okee>  Can someone tell me how to enable a repository containing the [grub2]packages in the software sources of Centos release 6.7 (sda2)? The following message appeared on the screen after running the Lubuntu boot recovery "Boot info is stored at http://paste.ubuntu.com/23447192/"
<circ-user-CYppU> Evening
<Pitmaster> Hello. I want to ask: I still need libgd2-xpm but it isn't in the repository anymore, but libgdchart-gd2-xpm is. Are they the same?
<Pitmaster> Can I use libgdchart-gd2-xpm and make links?
<Pitmaster> Someone awake?
<wxl> !ask | Pitmaster
<ubottu> Pitmaster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Pitmaster> Oke, sorry
<wxl> no worries
<wxl> that's generally how irc works, fyi :)
<krytarik> wxl: The question was already asked though.  Pitmaster: Can try in #ubuntu on that as well.
<Pitmaster> Yes I can, thank you.
<swift110> lol
<swift110> someone ten minutes later will do the exact same thing
#lubuntu 2016-11-09
<Ragex> hello
<Andre_> does anybody know how to upgrade 16.04 to 16.10?
<Guest53814> do release upgrade returns " no new releases found"
<wxl> you're probably on the lts track
<wxl> i gotta remember how to do this
<krytarik> !upgradeofflts
<ubottu> To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<wxl> oh god thanks
<Guest53814> great!
<wxl> i was on the right track :)
<Guest53814> prompt = lts to prompt=normal
<Guest53814> changing it
<Guest53814> now it works!
<Guest53814> got it!
<Guest53814> Thank you ubottu! thank you wxl!
<Guest53814> thank you krytarik :)
<Guest53814> !upgradeofflts
<ubottu> To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<Guest53814> !downgradeofflts
<Guest53814> haha
<Guest53814> good bot :)
#lubuntu 2016-11-10
 * dudz sips from a ubuntu mug
<dudz> What are we working on today?
<tsimonq2> dudz: Nothing much. ;)
<RatchetTheGamer> What file manger does lubuntu use?
<Naeil> RatchetTheGamer, PCManFM
<RatchetTheGamer> Thanks, is
<firefighter> Good Morning. I have two Lubuntu 16.04 computers that I love.  Something happened on one to break my Graphics programs.
<firefighter> Blender, FreeCAD and OpenSCAD
<firefighter> all broke...
<firefighter> Running Blender from the menu, crashes on start.
<firefighter> Running Blender in a terminal, as a user it crashes.
<firefighter> Running Blender in a terminal, as root it runs fine.
<firefighter> Running FreeCAD from the menu or terminal works but crashes when I open a file.
<firefighter> Running OpenSCAD works but it will not Render or Preview.
<firefighter> There must have been an update or something to affect the graphics on all three.
<firefighter> Any help or guidance you can offer, would be appreciated.  I need these programs for my work and am not sure how to troubleshoot.
<firefighter> Have been searching for a couple days.
<firefighter> Good Morning.  I was on yesterday with an issue and you all were very helpful.  Thanks.  My problem is not solved, I have more info. I hope you can help.
<firefighter> Blender, FreeCAD and OpenSCAD all stopped working.
<firefighter> Running Blender from the menu, crashes on start.
<firefighter> Running Blender in a terminal, as a user it crashes.
<firefighter> Running Blender in a terminal, as root it runs fine.
<firefighter> Running FreeCAD from the menu or terminal works but crashes when I open a file.
<firefighter> Running OpenSCAD works but it will not Render or Preview.
<firefighter> Something happened on one to break my Graphics programs.
<firefighter> on one LUbuntu computer.
<firefighter> I have a second one and blender works fine on it.
<hateball> firefighter: do you get any feedback in the terminal when you run the apps?
<firefighter> Hi hateball
<firefighter> be right back...
<firefighter> Hi hateball, yes I do
<seeker43> Any suggestions for using mini.iso to install on old Pentium II? (Dell Inspiron 7000)
<seeker43> Installer comes up, but "install" hangs. Tried various "noapic" etc options with no luck
<tojoko> hi
<Fr_Dae> seeker43 CD/DVD with Lubuntu 16.04 of LxDebian
<Fr_Dae> try with acpi=off
<Fr_Dae> (push "e" on install / try menu, and add juste before quiet)
<tojoko> wb Fr_Dae , i got trouble too ;)
<Fr_Dae> hi
<tojoko> i got ubuntu installed and lubuntu on an sd card, that couldn't boot. i tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromSD and now none of them boots.
<tojoko> it only tells me plymouth-upstart-bridge ...
<tojoko> i think i give up now.
<lynorian> tojoko, it might be your computer does not support booting from sd
<lynorian> tojoko, does bios see sd as a boot device
<tojoko> no, thanks for the hint, that is why i tested the manual - but i ruined my linux on the hdd as well! :(
<tojoko> and i got no idea, but reactivatin' an old computer on sunday, since that one won't but up anymore.
<seeker43> Thanks Fr_Dae. In all cases, it hangs for several minutes at loading initrd.gz... and then gets a kernel panic that scolls off screen
<seeker43> Among early lines I can see, at 3 seconds it says switched to clocksource tsc
<seeker43> Then at 9 seconds: RAMDISK: incomplete write (32312 != 32768)
<seeker43> Not sure why so few seconds when several minutes have elapsed
<cliffer> hi i just installed lubuntu on 2 machines (x64, lvm, crypt and x86, normal) and both are giving the error: installation of grub bootloader failed
<cliffer> should i better try 16.04 instead of 16.10? or any suggestions?
<cliffer> also, no buttons work... no choose device, no abort installation, no continue without grub
<tojoko> yes, 16.04 is always the better choice - but won't help you i'm afraid to fix that certain problem.
<tojoko> does grub show up at all?
<tojoko> sorry, never had that problem.
<cliffer> it happens on the end of the installation screen
<cliffer> i tried to shut down and reboot using a usb stick and choosing the option "boot first hard drive"
<cliffer> but no success
<tojoko> ok. weird. is there anything on those computers? but i found the ubuntu installer unperfect.
<cliffer> on is a dualboot, the other one has a clean drive
<tojoko> well, the one with the clean drive i would try to nuke with some other partition software. ultimate boot cd or so and nuke it completely.
<tojoko> and then try again - the dual boot i don't have any idea.
<cliffer> i nuked the hardrive before and setup manually lvm and luks
<cliffer> since the installer is crap
<tojoko> well, seems to me like that didn't work out well either.
<cliffer> perhaps the installer is trying to isntall grub on the usb stick i installed from
<tojoko> no, why should it do that!?
<cliffer> i got the same error on two computer using completly different harddrive installation methods
<cliffer> because its crap? :)
<tojoko> ahh, but, interestin' you mention it - there is a field in the installer where you can / have to choose where to install the bootloader to. i  think u can easily miss that one.
<cliffer> i also had to turn off swap (swapoff -a') before installing with one of the sticks
<tojoko> no, i wouldn't say it's crap, although the installer ...
<cliffer> ok lets say it is not perfect :)
<tojoko> normaly that should not be necessary and i wouldn't call it a good idea either.
<cliffer> but i was necessary since the installations aborts with an error about insecure swap
<cliffer> but it was only needed on one of the computers
<cliffer> i try again with 16.04.
<seeker43> Fr_Dae: I booting from CD with 32-bit Ubuntu 16.04 "Xenial Xerus" 48MB mini.iso
<tojoko> cliffer, check on https://itsfoss.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Installing_Windows8_Ubuntu_2.jpeg - there is a field for the bootloader!
<cliffer> upon the error, it asked me about choosing a different partition and the right one was choosen so i suppose i selected the right one but i will care on the next try
<tojoko> fine
<seeker43> ~22 minutes(!) elapses between "loading initrd.gz..." and screen clear/log messages scrolling off
<tojoko> seeker43, not bad - i had never been so patiened, i guess.
#lubuntu 2016-11-11
<leolrrj> guys what is the best terminal
<wxl> the one you like the best, leolrrj. lxterminal comes with lubuntu
<leolrrj> wxl: I don't like the lxterminal, so simple and the transparency does not work on top of windows... also I could not find themes... if I could add all of this is perfect for me
<wxl> leolrrj: there's no compositor that comes with lubuntu by default, so transparency is going to be an issue all over
<wxl> leolrrj: as for themes, i've never had the need for one in a terminal.
<leolrrj> wxl: even if I install terminator I will have no transparency between windows?
<wxl> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98-1 (yakkety), package size 288 kB, installed size 1998 kB
<wxl> that does not seem to be a compositor, so no
<wxl> see here if you need that http://askubuntu.com/questions/53745/compositing-in-lubuntu#53776
<leolrrj> wxl: hmmm thank you very much buddy.. so yeah I installed this compositor but still my opacity is not working on my LXTerminal.. any other advice? maybe something that I'm missing? I already restarted the machine
<wxl> leolrrj: lxterminal's internal transparency is a separate thing from actual window transparency. you need to control that with the compositor of your choosing
<leolrrj> wxl: oh forget that its working
<leolrrj> wxl: anyway Im used to my solarized theme, it works on terminator... can I remove lxterminal or it can generate problems?
<wxl> leolrrj: you can remove it. it will warn you that you'll be removing lubuntu-desktop. that's just an index file, so let it be
<leolrrj> wxl: wait if I remove lxterminal its going to remove my desktop manager?
<wxl> leolrrj: no it won't. it will just sound like it :) lubuntu-desktop is NOT your desktop environment, but an index file
<leolrrj> wxl: hey my friend, also what RDP client do you recommend me?
<wxl> leolrrj: um. i don't usually use rdp, but when i do i use command line rdesktop
<FireStriker> Hey guys where can I download lubuntu 16.04 I can only find 16.10
<wxl> lubuntu.me FireStriker
<FireStriker> Is .net old?
<wxl> it's inaccessible by the lubuntu team
<wxl> we're currently working with the community council to resolve that
<FireStriker> Ok
<FireStriker> I still can't find 16.04
<wxl> did you look under downloads?
<tsimonq2> Secret: go to cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases
<FireStriker> Yep
 * tsimonq2 hides
<wxl> argh you're right
<wxl> that needs to be fixed
<wxl> cdimage works
<FireStriker> Thanks guys downloading it now
<wxl> np FireStriker enjoy :)
<RatchetTheGamer> Hey guys what's the system specs?
<RatchetTheGamer> What file manger does lubuntu use?
<RatchetTheGamer> What file manger does lubuntu use?
<Urno> hi
<Urno> Y-a t-il des utilisateurs français ?
<drab> hi, anybody around familiar with fcitx setup? I'm getting a pretty broken experience "off the shelf" trying to set up chinese input
<lo> hi
<Guest26661> hello
<Guest26661> nobody?
<willw> hello
<Guest26661> Wich version of ubuntu
<Guest26661> is without PAE?
<Guest26661> lubuntu for dual core
<dudz> hi online lubuntu support team members
<dudz> lubuntu for dual cores Guest26661 ?
<dudz> what characteristics of PAE are you most interested in Guest26661 ?
<Guest26661> yes, it doesn't support PAE.
<Guest26661> I look for a version of lubuntu wich is without PAE
<krytarik> Guest26661: None anymore.
<dudz> reading wiki on what PAE is, I get stuck when trying to seperate it from AMD64 (x86-64)
<Guest26661> I have the first Centrino Intel
<dudz> and today PAE isn't used anymore, is that why your looking for a seperate release?
<Guest26661> Centrino Intel do not support PAE and lubuntu need PAE processor
<teward> all Ubuntu and derivatives need PAE, or fake PAE, but it's not trivial to get set up (I see a version of instructions involving 12.04 installers... but that's evil)
<Guest26661> thanks, another distribution?
<wxl> Guest26661: you can do fake PAE
<wxl> !pae | lubotu1
<ubottu> lubotu1: Ubuntu uses activated PAE Kernels on all installs now. Some older Hardware can have issues with that. For Troubleshooting see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<wxl> argh
<wxl> !pae | Guest26661
<ubottu> Guest26661: Ubuntu uses activated PAE Kernels on all installs now. Some older Hardware can have issues with that. For Troubleshooting see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<wxl> THAT :)
<Guest26661> thanks, i'll try...
<drab> anybody around familiar with fcitx?
<wxl> marginally, drab
<drab> still having lots of issues with fcitx menus and such for whatever reason
<drab> on lubuntu xenial
<wxl> what specific issues?
<drab> the menu to chjoose an input method clicking on the keyboard icon randomly shrinks to 1 item size
<drab> so you basically barely see some text + the two scrolling buttons
<wxl> did you have this happen before on previous versions? and is this a new install?
<drab> if you click out and again the icon a few times it eventually looks right
<drab> brand new install, ddi not use lubuntu/fcitx before, I was on ubuntu + ibus which worked correctly
<wxl> let me install it
<wxl> ugh the wifi sucks here
<drab> the other thing is that if I add chinese input and then switch to it it shows a popup indicating it has switched, but then typing is just plain english, no menu-chooser to pick the kanjis (kimpanel I believe, it pulls in a whole bunch of qt stuff)
<drab> altho there seems to be gtk options, but that's another problem too, it's non obvious which one is picked/how
<wxl> i'm not sereming to have any problems
<drab> k, thanks for taking a look
<wxl> i'd need to have clear steps to reproduce your problem
<wxl> it might also be good to have a screenshot of the issue you're having
<drab> makes sense, I'll try to find a clear repro and take sshots
<drab> thank you
<wxl> feel free to file a bug report
<wxl> point me in the right direcgtion
<wxl> i'm not sure i actually understand the issue
<drab> there's multiple, I'm seeing problems with the indicator tray icon and with the input method when typing
<drab> the indicator menu in the tray bar is displaying in a "shrunk" form, showing only one item and scrollbars
<drab> I've seen something slightly similar with the main menu too, sometimes when I click the menu opens up 15px away from lxpanel, there's a gap
<wxl> screenshots, again
<drab> yep
<drab> trying to do just that
<drab> I just re-did a full fresh install and was updating
<drab> wxl: ok, so repro is quite simple it turns out
<drab> wxl: apt-get install fcitx-pinyin
<drab> logout - logback in, left click on the keyboard tray icon
<drab> as soon as I did that the first time I got a menu about 5 items tall with scrolling buttons at the and bottom
<drab> I clicked out on the desktop, left clicked again on the keyboard tray icon and got a 1 item tall menu + scrolling buttons
<drab> click out, click back in and now I see 15 items long menu fully displayed no scroll buttons
<drab> trying to take sshots
<drab> also the icon now changes
<drab> before it was the keyboard icon stock of lubuntu-icons
<drab> now it has become a penguin (the fcitx icon)
<wxl> i hadn't installed -pinyin so let me check
<drab> urm, this is even odder, tried to create a new "test" account and that one gets no keyboard icon and if I select from the menu "fcitx configuration" it has no available input methods at all
<drab> oh, fcitx is not running at all
<drab> so that could b another bug, it's running for default user, but if you add a user from menu -> system -> user and groups you get nothing
<wxl> sounds like you should file a bug report.
<drab> can you repro after installing -pinyin or does your menu look ok?
<wxl> well mine looks ifne, but again, i have a weird panel
<wxl> i'd normally open a vm right now but i don't have a spare iso and the wifi here is atrocious
<drab> ok, np
<drab> wxl: I'm assuming for this stuff it's cool to run in a VM and repro from there, no need to test on hw, correct?
<wxl> drab: i'd do a vm as a first step. if yuou can't reproducce, then it may be hardware related.
#lubuntu 2016-11-12
<sm_> hi all
<sm_> i need my laptop to not suspend when i close its lid
<sm_> i changed the settings from powermanager
<sm_> but whenever i close the lid, it sleeps
<sm_> what shall i do ?
<sm_> i have samba server running, so i want my laptop not to sleep when i close the lid
<lynorian> sm_ argh I cannot really remember how to do this so I will try to look it up
 * lynorian forgot as I am using my desktop more often
<sm_> please, thanks
<lynorian> http://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid is what I get from looking at it
<sm_> so this wont work from power manager gui ?>
<sm_> got it working, thanks so much
<sm_> i am used to ubuntu 14.04
<sm_> it was simple there
<sm_> lynorian: thank you
<p0w> hi, looking for some help with vlc and getting dynamic range compression / volume normalizing to work under lubuntu
<p0w> any input would be nice .. been looking for a while somehow it just doenst work
#lubuntu 2016-11-13
<new_to_lu> Could anyone tell me my options for web browsing in Lubuntu?
<lynorian> new_to_lu, from most to least likely to get support firefox chrome chromium qupzilla midori dillo xombrero lynx elinks although the last two are terminal based
<new_to_lu> Thank you lynorian. Do you know how to install Chromium? I didn't understand the website
<lynorian> install the chromium-browser package
<new_to_lu> I can't find it on the website
<lynorian> new_to_lu, it is not on a website
<lynorian> !synaptic
<ubottu> A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<lynorian> that is preinstalled in lubuntu and will install lots of stuff for you instead of downloading from a website
<new_to_lu> oh I understand now. let me have a look
<new_to_lu> I am also interested in W3M, is that installed the same way?
<lynorian> new_to_lu, yes
<new_to_lu> thank you for your help. I now have Chromium and I'm trying it out
<new_to_lu> so will the majority of software available for Lubuntu be in Synaptic?
<lynorian> yes the entire reposotry of all ubuntu flavors
<lynorian> you can also see sections to see what you have
<new_to_lu> that's helpful
<new_to_lu> is there any notable software for other Linux distros that Ubuntu can't use?
<lynorian> you can install things not in the repositories but it is not that well supported and you can break things quite easily
<lynorian> new_to_lu, not really we have a big repo but are lightweight by default
<new_to_lu> this is my first time using any Linux OS so it's interesting to me
<emerbat> Hello I'm trying install the Lubuntu but after boo appear this message "host0 not active" how can I active it
<shawn196|R40> Howdy
<shawn196|R40> is it possible to host a wifi infrastructure network from ubuntu?
<dompe> hi need help plz
<dompe> need help ! plz
<Sezar> I need help to setup a two OS booting options ?
<drab> hi, I'm trying to figure out what's going on with my ssh-agent right after login
<drab> I end up with 3 processes running right after loggin in
<drab> two are /usr/bin/ssh-agent -s and one is /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/im-launch /usr/bin/lxsession -s Lubuntu -e LXDE
<drab> the latter on seems the one that Xsession is supposed to start as defined in /etc/X11/Xsession.options
<drab> that seems to be the starndard way to start an agent when loggin in
<drab> the other two are user processes that I've no idea who started them
<drab> the second pid actually is in .cache/lxsession/Lubuntu/run.log
<drab> which suggests lxsession started it
<drab> but no other about the other oen
#lubuntu 2017-11-06
<Abdul> hi my laptop is hanging while 2 more application opened
<Abdul> please help
<Shawn|i7-720QM> howdy
<Shawn|i7-720QM> anyone here know how to make xrandr custom modes save?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> every reboot I have to add a --newmode
<Shawn|i7-720QM> and run --addmode again..and again
<JohnDoe_71Rus> set script with mode to autorun
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I put 2 both lines in .xprofile
<Shawn|i7-720QM> *both
<Wolf> Bonjour
<Guest93496> Est-il possible de changer le theme de lubuntu ?
<SAllott> Hi... i am contenplating installing lubuntu for the first tim. I am currently downloading 16.04.3 and is looking for a tool to install it on my thumbdrive
<RuleroftheTheatr> hello
<RuleroftheTheatr> ???
<RuleroftheTheatr> JOIN
<jagman> hi guys I tried to update to Lubuntu 17.10 and my pc stuck
<jagman> how can I fix it
<jagman> it was working in previous version
<jagman> I wish I could make a clean install but I cannot find the site to download
<jagman> hey guys anone tried to install lubuntu 17.10?
<jagman> ok I found the iso file
<jagman> ok now I download the iso file and I will create a bootable usb with rufus
<SAllott> Hi... i am contenplating installing lubuntu for the first tim. I am currently downloading 16.04.3 and is looking for a tool to install it on my thumbdrive
<SAllott> rufus??
<jagman> yes it is a small program
<jagman> it is called rufus
<jagman> and makes a usb from iso file
<jagman> but i still download the iso file it is slow
<SAllott> thx jagman i have it and iso done so will try 2morrow
<jagman> SAllott i use rufus in windows not in linux
<jagman> but I will create a usb stick  to install linux using rufus
<SAllott> that is wat i was wondering i had lilli thing but could not pick up lubuntu
<SAllott> so i saw on rufus that it does all the ubuntus
<jagman> what is illli
<jagman> I try to download iso file but it takes too long to download
<SAllott> try diffrent mirror....
<SAllott> lilli <---- or  lili usb creator is for the raspberry pi to install its image onto mem card
<jagman> I dont have a raspberry pi yet
<SAllott> awsome piece of hardware!!!
<SAllott> but now i am trying to do something with the ardunio
<luckylimey> Hi Ive just downloaded the lubuntu alternate 32bit opened the zip file, now how do I install please?
<jagman> is it iso file?
<jagman> SAllott I need arduino and raspberry pi but I dont have anything yet
<luckylimey> Don't know, i'm a senior
<jagman> luckylimey do you have iso file?
<jagman> from zip?
<jagman> if you unzipped it?
<SAllott> ok good night
<heh> will lubuntu work well with intel atom 1.6 Ghz
<jagman> I have intel atom and the previous versions of lubuntu were fine
<jagman> now I will try the new after I download it
<jagman> I am still waiting
<jagman> in downloading
<jagman> i installed lubuntu 17.10 and my screen is mostly black and one part of screen shows lubuntu working
<jagman> what is the solution
<krytarik> jagman: LP bug 1724639, try the "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text" workaround.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724639 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bug in Kernel 4.13 : Intel Mobile Graphics 945 shows 80 % black screen" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724639
<jagman> is there a solution?
<jagman> ubottu what should I do to fix this bug?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jagman> krytarik how can I fix this problem of 80% black screen-20% working screen?
<krytarik> Did you fully read my message?
<jagman> Krytarik yes and I dont know how to fix this with Grub
<jagman> what are the steps needed?
<krytarik> The comments on the bug report outline that sufficiently iirc.
<jagman> anyone knows how to enter command line with Alt + sth
<jagman> alt + a key
<jagman> ?
<jagman> hi guys anyone used GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text in lubuntu 7.10?
<jagman> how can I make the whole screen of laptop as a terminal in linux
<dzho> Ctrl-Alt-F1
<dzho> then Ctrl-F2 ... Fn
<jagman> dzho I installed lubuntu 17.10 in laptop and I have 80%black screen 20%normal screen and I cannot fix it
<jagman> what should I do?
<jagman> sorry on laptop not in
<jagman> I want to enter command GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text but the screen is black and cannot enter it
<jagman> I dont see  it
<jagman> maybe I try to open terminal in usb preview disk?
<krabador> a terminal to do what?
<jagman> Krabador I want to open a terminal and open Grub but I cannot open it from lubunto 17.10
<jagman> I like to open grub in leafpad and put GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text
<jagman> but I dont know how to open a terminal in lubuntu 17.10 with the bug
<jagman> the bug has a black part of screen on the left 80% and a normal screen 20% on the right
<jagman> Krabador did you face this bug?
#lubuntu 2017-11-07
<jagman> here is a foto of the problem https://launchpadlibrarian.net/341317855/Display-problem.JPG
<krabador> did you installed lubuntu on this pc, or this os the live session?
<jagman> this is foto from internet but my pc has the same problem
<krabador> did you installed lubuntu on this pc, or this os the live session?
<jagman> here is another foto of the problem https://imgur.com/b6iTmFi
<krabador> jagman: response.
<jagman> I installed lubuntu to a different pc from fotos but same problem
<jagman> to me
<jagman> I installed from usb live stick
<jagman> to my pc
<jagman> the fotos are not from my pc
<jagman> but my pc does the same bug
<krabador> then, on grub screen, you can press "e" , write nomodeset right of quiet splash, press f10
<jagman> but there is not grub screen
<jagman> it opens lubuntu logo
<jagman> in fact no logo
<jagman> it changes some colors
<jagman> the screen
<jagman> and then happen 80% black 20%normal screen
<krabador> then you can presso right shift, after pc turned on
<krabador> *press
<jagman> and what will happen?
<krabador> grub appears.
<jagman> and what should I type in grub?
<krabador> what i wrote.
<krabador> can you go back with lines?
<jagman> yes
<jagman> I type nomodeset?
<krabador> good
<jagman> ok I try it. I press right shift after finishing bios screen?
<krabador> yes
<jagman> ok
<jagman> I ll be back I go to try it
<krabador> good
<jagman> it has some parameters and where do I type nomodeset?
<jagman> it has many parameters on screen
<krabador> then, on grub screen, you can press "e" , write nomodeset right of quiet splash, press f10
<jagman> where is the quiet splash
<jagman> you mean first line?
<jagman> I dont see any parameter called quiet splash
<krabador> have you press "e" ?
<jagman> yes appears a code
<jagman> with some parameters
<jagman> but there is not any parameter called quiet splash
<krabador> then you've https://www.howtoforge.com/images/kernel_boot-parameter_edit/pic_3.jpg
<krabador> someting like that
<jagman> ok wait I went back choosed ubuntu and pressed e and I found quiet splash
<krabador> great
<jagman> ok I typed nomodeset without $ symbol in front of it
<jagman> do I need to type this $ symbol?
<jagman> ok now I will press f10 without typing $
<krabador> nomodeset must be write right of quiet splash, or you can del quiet splash and write nomodeset
<krabador> with a space before
<jagman> ok I am in
<jagman> it worked
<krabador> great.
<jagman> but the screen analysis is a little odd
<jagman> should I change grub again now? from leafpad?
<krabador> to have nomodeset permanently, you must mod /etc/default/grub
<jagman> in comments they say also to add in grub GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text
<jagman> should I add this?
<krabador> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<krabador> add on it
<krabador> save , and sudo update-grub
<jagman> ok I will add the line you say but do I need the previous line I said?
<jagman> or only the line you said?
<jagman> should I type both lines?
<jagman> or only the last one
<krabador> sudo leafpad /etc/default/grub
<jagman> yes
<jagman> and after that do I need GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text or not?
<krabador> you'll find the line i tell
<krabador> you must mod only this line
<krabador> save
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> enjoy.
<jagman> ok i will try it and come back
<krabador> great.
<jagman> krabador I found line GRUB_CMDLINK_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<jagman> should I change this line
<jagman> and put nomodeset instead of quiet splash?
<krabador> yes
<krabador> to the right, before "
<jagman> ok I did it and worked
<jagman> now I must set the screen resolution because it is a little odd
<jagman> it is stretched horizontally
<jagman> I use some icon sets from noobs lab to get better appearance
<jagman> how to find my native screen resolution
<Marcello> Ciao mi chiamo Marcello.. C'è qualcuno?
<Marcello> Ho problemi con la connessione wireless
<jagman> hi guys my screen is stretched, how can i find the native resolution of screen and switch to native resolution?
<hateball> jagman: run "xrandr", the native resolution should be marked with a *
<jagman> should I install xrandr? or it is already installed in lubuntu?
<jagman> it says that xrandr is not supported but is replaced by x11-xserver-utils
<jagman> but it say all these packages are missing or are old
<jagman> I use lubuntu 17.10
<hateball> hmmm
<jagman> hateball my pc shows that resolution is 800x600 and image is stretched, can I change the 800x600 to native resolution?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> When I used the virtual machine, the maximum resolution was limited by the size of the video memory. do you use the built-in graphics?
<hateball> jagman: is this a fresh install where things arent working? what gpu/driver?
<jagman> hateball yes fresh install
<jagman> the laptop is U A100
<jagman> MSI wind
<hateball> jagman: this one? https://www.msi.com/Laptop/U100/Specification
<jagman> hateball yes
<jagman> it was fine with previous version of lubuntu but in the new version had problems
<hateball> probably a regression in the intel gpu driver then
<hateball> jagman: I guess you can try setting a custom resolution like described here https://askubuntu.com/questions/377937/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution
<hateball> oh wait, you said xrandr wasnt working
<JohnDoe_71Rus> hi is not alone https://askubuntu.com/questions/968154/resolution-troubles-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-17-10-xrandr-will-not-add-resolut
<hateball> I suppose you could try booting an older kernel if you still have one installed
<jagman> hateball I did fresh install and so far everything works but the screen resolution is 800x600
<jagman> I have LXRandR  and not xrandr
<hateball> "This tool doesn't aim to be a full randr frontend. If you need the full power
<hateball>  of RandR, get xrandr (console) or grandr (GUI) and read some tutorials."
<hateball> that's what "apt show lxrandr" says
<hateball> I dont think there should be any breakage from manually installing xrandr, but that's not much help if it is a kernel regression preventing higher resolution
<Guest23160> Hi there
<Guest23160> i am looking for info on the powerpc installations
<Jl> Hi
<Guest67573> Hi
<Guest23160> i could not find on lubuntu website
<Guest23160> thanks for your help
<Guest67573> I couldn't install my printer
<Guest67573> I used samba but when I tried to look for it I got a message
<Guest67573> About I needed something else
<Guest23160> oh.. so no one here from Ubuntu
<Guest23160> good luck
<LargePrime> i have a weird question and searching yeilds no results.  I am using openvpn in network manager to connect to a VPN provider.  this has started failing.  I would like to increase openVPN verbosity to figgure it out.  but networkmanager seems to have no openvpn .conf?  how do i specify verbosity for openvpn used by networkmnager, as opposed to cli and a .conf file
<Hola> Hello. Good afternoon from this part of the globe. Can any one tell me how to acces into the sound propierties on lubuntu 14.04?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> pavucontrol
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://i.stack.imgur.com/qf4jG.png
<Hola> Installed and running. That's what i was looking for. Thank you very much!
<wxl> the "out of the box" method is `alsamixer` in terminal, but pavucontrol is perhaps more user friendly
<Hola> Alsamixer, ok, thank you too
<Hola> Two great solutions. Thank you.
<krytarik> jagman: So I suggested yesterday to add "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text" to your Grub config, to work around LP bug 1724639 you were seeing, but you ended up adding "nomodeset" to the boot parameters instead or along with it - was the screen resolution fine before you did the latter?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724639 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bug in Kernel 4.13 : Intel Mobile Graphics 945 shows 80 % black screen" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724639
<jagman> Krytarik I added also what you said
<jagman> I was not sure about resolution because it was black screen before to configure grub
<krytarik> Try dropping the "nomodeset" parameter and see how it goes.
<jagman> ok I will do this but should I replace "nomodeset" with "quiet splash" as it was before?
<jagman> or comment the whole line?
<jagman> ok I will replace nomodeset with quiet splash as it was initially
<jagman> wait a few minutes to fix it and I come back
<jagman> I say GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" ok?
<krytarik> Yep.
<jagman> ok analysis is correct now
<jagman> the screen resolution ok
<krytarik> Cool.
<jagman> thank you all for your help
<krytarik> Welcome.
<jagman> how can I open a folder as sudo in GUI ?
<oskar> can i install lubuntu from linux mint without cd/usb?
<jagman> I want to cut and paste an image from one folder to another folder but gui doesnt allow me because I dont have typed sudo
<jagman> how can I do this
<krytarik> jagman: Install the package "gksu", then do "gksudo pcmanfm" and go from there.
<krytarik> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jagman> ok I install it
<jagman> ok it worked fine
<krytarik> Good.
<Prest0o> how safe can i be thinking lubuntu by default is virus free
<Prest0o> 100%?
<BBBRian> hello I need help  support with linux mint reboot issues
<wxl> wouldn't you go to the linux mint channel for that? XD
<BBBRian> yes, is XD the channel name?
<wxl> i haven't the slightest
<wxl> looks like ##linuxmint
<wxl> but official channel is #linuxmint-help at irc.spotchat.org
<BBBRian> thank you
<cristian_c> wxl, hello
<wxl> o/
<cristian_c> wxl, somtime ago you suggested me to
<cristian_c> suggested making a blog page
<cristian_c> about a workaround for mplayer
<cristian_c> sending something to lubuntu mailing list
<cristian_c> or making a wiki page or contribution to the wiki
<wxl> that sounds like a lot of different things
<cristian_c> I had an issue with mplayer, some time ago i've solved it finding a workaround
<cristian_c> so I'm back here
<cristian_c> to give the solution
#lubuntu 2017-11-08
<wxl> yeah you could put that on the wiki
<wxl> or email the list with your findings and hopefully someone will pick up on it and add it to the wiki
<cristian_c> I'm subriscribed to lubuntu mailing list, I remember
<cristian_c> I picked up part 0f the solution from an askbuntu psge
<cristian_c> then, I made some fixes, creating a script, etc....
<cristian_c> this workaround works very well with a laptoo keyboard
<cristian_c> laptoo
<cristian_c> *laptop
<cristian_c> it doesn'tmwork very well with bluetooth headphones, but it doesn't depends on the workaround. The issue is related to headphones key changing often its value, so gnome mpkayer gets confused when keypressing
<cristian_c> but in general, using fifo pipe , the bash script and xbindkeys-config, it works
<cristian_c> wxl: ok, you talked also about the blog, I'll try to write a mail to lubuntu mailing list
<medardo> can you help me?
<medardo> I have a USB mouse connected to my laptop with lubuntu16.04 but it does not work for me just turn on the light and do not recognize it
<cristian_c> wxl, in case of publishing issues, I'll come back here
<cristian_c> medardo: optical mouse?
<wxl> medardo: to begin, try a different port. try them all.
<cristian_c> medardo: does lsusb -v  say anything?
<medardo> yes is optical mouse
<cristian_c> lsusb -v shows also current and voltage of usb devices :O
<cristian_c> look at dmesg putout, also
<cristian_c> *output
<medardo> probe all ports and still nothing
<cristian_c> wxl: btw, thanks for last time support :)
<wxl> medardo: then, yeah, look at `lsusb` as cristian_c says
<wxl> cristian_c: np :)
<cristian_c> medardo: have you connected the mouse just to this machine/ubuntu?
<cristian_c> try to connect to different devices
<cristian_c> (it's possible also connect a mouse to a phone with otg support, surprisingly :O )
<medardo> if only in this machine in windows it recognizes it but I prefer lubuntu
<cristian_c> medardo: when have you tried the mouse on windows?
<medardo> I tried it yesterday but now in lubuntu I do not recognize it just turn on the optical light
<cristian_c> medardo: did the mouse work in lubuntu, yesterday?
<medardo> I am conceiving it to a netbook with lubuntu the tactile mouse if it works but one for usb not
<medardo> it's the first time i connect it to lubuntu
<wxl> what did lsusb say? did it find it?
<cristian_c> try to makema quick test formthe mouse, in windows
<cristian_c> after typing lsusb
<cristian_c> in lubuntu
<medardo> in windosw it works as "compatible with the HID mouse"
<medardo> in lubuntu with the command lsusb in the terminal I leave
<medardo> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 13d3:5711 IMC Networks
<medardo> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<medardo> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<medardo> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<medardo> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<medardo> -q *!*@179.5.10.246
<cristian_c> btw, it's a webcam
<cristian_c> not a mouse
<cristian_c> imc networks
<wxl> i suspect that's not the full listing
<wxl> you can pastebin it, medardo. then no one will get grumpy with you
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<medardo> https://imgur.com/a/ZTAG1
<medardo> maybe the mouse is not compatible. I thought I could recognize it as generic. I read that it may be by kernel but I do not have much experience to modify it
<wxl> do you have a webcam installed?
<cristian_c> medardo: so, if your mouse is not currently connected to usb, it's a faukty hardware
<cristian_c> not a software problem
<cristian_c> éis currently
<cristian_c> sorry,vtypo
<cristian_c> medardo: so, if your mouse is currently connected to usb, it's a faukty hardware
<cristian_c> *faulty
<medardo> the only webcam is the one that comes with the integrated laptop, that's what it looks like
<wxl> yeah then you have faulty hardware
<wxl> either the mouse itself, or the port(s)
<cristian_c> medardo: try to boot to windows and trst the mouse
<cristian_c> you can also type 'dmesg' command in lubuntu
<cristian_c> in order to see if there is some issues, but I doubt
<medardo> maybe the mouse is old and is not bought bought a new one and I'll see if it works :-(
<wxl> things do break :)
<wxl> linux can fix a LOT of things
<wxl> but not broken hardware :)
<medardo> if I understand that maybe it's a matter of private drivers ... good gracais very kind
<wxl> unlikely
<wxl> usb is a common protocol
<cristian_c> medardo: we told you the opposite
<medardo> good in the same way thank you:-[
<cristian_c> you could buy a new laptoo
<cristian_c> laptop
<cristian_c> and live happy
<riy> sound become corrupted when listening to youtube using lubuntu
<riy> at first it's okay
<riy> is it just me?
<patricio> hello my mane is patricio from chile, I am trying to install the latest version of lubuntu in hp mini 1101 but I have this error after installing lubuntu
<SirScott> trying to get lubuntu running on an old laptop with an intel 915gm graphics chip, but not getting any GUI display.  Can switch to a terminal fine.  Any ideas where to start?
<LioneLL> startx
<SirScott> cmd not found.  I did the altnerate install, is that the problem?
<SirScott> install xorg and try again?
<SirScott> come to think of it, the installer had an error (didn't see what it was) when doing installation of extra pkgs, or some step like that.  Maybe that explains it.  Anyhow, installing xorg and lxde and trying again.
<jp_> Hi, default username and password please
<jp_> lubuntu 17.10
<SirScott> Closer, get a login screen but 'failed to start session', so am installing lubuntu-desktop
<SirScott> Success.  Thx for the help LioneLL.
<jagman> hi guys, which is the best dock to use in lubuntu?
<jagman> should I install plank?
<jagman> any list for must have apps in ubuntu 7.10
<jagman> ?
<maxi_> Hi
<maxi_> https://askubuntu.com/questions/970421/after-upgrading-to-lubuntu-17-10-screen-became-black-for-3-4-of-surface/974450#974450
<Metamorphosis> Hello. What is the most lightweight Video & Music player with support for subtitles? my computer is pretty old and is lagging like crap.
<wxl> is the issue playing standalone files or off the browser, Metamorphosis ??
#lubuntu 2017-11-09
<bbk_> I have a MAcBook Air 4,2 that I am trying to install lubuntu 17.10 on. I tried a LiveUSB and it ran fine, then the installation went smoothly as well. I installed the OS on a separate partition of ~48GB. Installed rEFInd as a boot loader. Will try to boot lubuntu but just get a blank console screen
<sorry_for_my_eng> Hello there;
<sorry_for_my_eng> it will be a short questions,
<sorry_for_my_eng> msi "ge60 2oe" computer (UEFI)  Can I install "ubuntu and windows 10" with dual boot?
<sorry_for_my_eng> and
<sorry_for_my_eng> Will my drivers work efficiently
<sorry_for_my_eng> Is bios update required
<Anti-Pizza> antispam?
<sorry_for_my_eng> ?
<Anti-Pizza> ye it was
<Anti-Pizza> too many massages in a short period of time
<sorry_for_my_eng> C/P dude
<Anti-Pizza> tho I never installed linux in UFEI sorry
<Anti-Pizza> *on UFEI
<sorry_for_my_eng> oh thx i will try
<gk__> have they named 18.04 yet?  If not, I've got a suggestion...
<gk__> but that's not why I'm here.  should I upgrade to 17.10 for any specific reason that's not systemic?
#lubuntu 2017-11-10
<Guest72555> how do i stop screen saver in lbuntu
<leszek> Guest72555: I guess ending the xscreensaver process
<Guest72555> The screen saver kicks on and I have to enter password 2 times
<Guest72555> OK, thanks. bye
<uberjoo> Hmm
<uberjoo> I'm hoping to find some direction regarding dual booting Windows and Lubuntu. I've Googled, and it seems to be a common problem with the system automatically booting into Windows after installation with no option to select Lubuntu to boot.
<uberjoo> I haven't found a sufficient solution, though. I really am lost. I was hoping someone might shed some light :x
#lubuntu 2017-11-11
<Joe__> Is anyone there?
<Joe__> I wanted to inquire about Lubuntu's software repository?
<wxl> yes, Joe__ ?
<linuxfreezesonla> Hello. Which kernel ships with Lubuntu 17.10?
#lubuntu 2017-11-12
<latitude> Does Lubuntu have chrome/chromium installed by default?
<parhelia> nope, Firefox
<parhelia> easy to install chromium after the fact, though
<latitude> ty :)
<latitude> Wanted to get friend on Chrome/Chromium + Chrome Remote Desktop extension, off a live usb disk.
<zleap> good morning
<AdriMM> How do I get Roblox to run on lubuntu? I downloaded playonlinux and the Roblox launcher and installed them but when I try to launch a game it tells me I need to install the software
<xfix> Should I use 32-bit version or 64-bit version of Lubuntu on 2GB of RAM machine?
<xfix> this is strictly speaking Windows 10 machine, but i can use so called "legacy boot" for 32-bit, and I'm not going to multiboot (not enough storage for that anyway)
<zleap> i don't think having 64bit will yeield the benefits of the ram
<zleap> i 32bit can see up to 4gb iirc  if you have more than 4gb ram then having 64 is better
<xfix> thanks :)
<xfix> is Lubuntu going to stop supporting 32-bit in the future, I heard that Ubuntu is going to stop supporting 32-bit, but I'm not sure how that applies to Lubuntu
<zleap> not sure
<zleap> i guess at some point they will
<xfix> okay, so checking stuff 18.04 LTS will be supported, which may be good enough for now
<zleap> ok
<zleap> that should be supported for 5 years right ?
<gage> Good morning
<zleap> evening
<zleap> well it is here anyway,  how are you gage
<zleap> ?
<gage> I'm trying to install the emgd-driver package from a ppa and the kernel module won't built properly. The make log said there's an invalid pointer? Is there anything more I could do to get this old netbooks graphics card working?
<zleap> not sure,  may be report the issue as a bug
<zleap> did the netbook work from a live cd / media
<zleap> i got 2 go,  but will be back later
<zleap> sorry
<gage> No worries thanks
<gage> It does work with the gma_500 module, but video playback is unusable
<tsimonq2> xfix: We will not stop support of 32-bit for some years now
<LuMint> tsimonq2: when?
<wxl> LuMint: when it stops being supported by Ubuntu in general
<tsimonq2> (meaning, when they stop building packages for it)
<tsimonq2> Still might be some time away
<dufus> Does lubuntu use wayland? I only see Xorg in taskmanager.  thx
<tsimonq2> dufus: Nope.
#lubuntu 2018-11-05
<saptech> hello all
<saptech> I'm finally making the upgrade to 18.10 following this link, https://manual.lubuntu.me/D/upgrading.html
<docEbrown> saptech good luck!
<saptech> I noticed it mention that it recommends using SDDM display manager. Has anyone used the Switch User feature with sddm?
<saptech> docEbrown, thanks
<docEbrown> I haven't
<lynorian> saptech: I have not either
<saptech> well with other distros I've had bad luck with sddm and switch user. I chose it during the upgrade but will I be able to continue to use lxdm after the upgrade is done?
<saptech> I'll wait and see how sddm work for a bit first
<docEbrown> I haven't had much success with cleanly switching DMs on any distro, but let me know how you go.  I'm interested to see how it works out
<saptech> I've always used lxdm and have no problems with switch user, but lightdm & sddm I had issues, those three are the only DMs I've used
<saptech> docEbrown, I'll keep you informed
<docEbrown> 👍
<saptech> I use it with the wife, we have our own login profile because I mostly run Openbox for myself  :)
<docEbrown> cool
<saptech> here goes the reboot into 18.10
<docEbrown> godspeed
<saptech> upgrade was a success
<docEbrown> saptech how did it go?
<saptech> docEbrown, it went good
<docEbrown> awesome
<saptech> but, i'm not seeing the option to switch user in the menus
<saptech> I can use xscreensaver as a work around I guess
<docEbrown> if you run "lxdm -c USER" where USER is the username does it switch??
<saptech> I'll have to play around with it tomorrow, I see some other things I need to configure
<docEbrown> fair enoug
<docEbrown> *h
<saptech> I haven't re-installed lxdm yet
<saptech> it's using sddm for now
<docEbrown> ha! I guess that answers my question ;)
<saptech> lol
<saptech> I'm getting ready for bed, need to get up in the morning but I need to reboot back into Mageia for the wife to use, her data hasn't been copied into lubuntu
#lubuntu 2018-11-07
<lubot> gabrielprz was added by: gabrielprz
<Unlimiter> Hello! How can I help improve some vocabulary and fix words in "https://manual.lubuntu.me"?
<wxl> hey Unlimiter you most certainly can help. we've been working on documentation on that. let me see if we've got that set up
<wxl> ok doesn't look like we do
<Unlimiter> why?
<wxl> been too busy with everything else :)
<wxl> but i can point you in the right direction
<Unlimiter> please go ahead
<wxl> oh no wait
<wxl> we do! yay!
<Unlimiter> :D
<wxl> it's in the code base
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-manual/browse/master/CONTRIBUTING.md
<Unlimiter> Nice, thanks
<Unlimiter> I'll start fixing now
<wxl> if you have any other questions, i'd ask at #lubuntu-devel
<wxl> there's a few other contributors there
<wxl> as well as lynorian who is the Documentation Lead
<Unlimiter> got it
<lynorian> yay more people to edit
<Unlimiter> But I don't have Linux on my PC
<Unlimiter> I guess I'll wait until I install Lubuntu
<wxl> actually this will look a lot better https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-manual/browse/master/CONTRIBUTING.md?as=remarkup
<wxl> you can install it in a virtual machine
<wxl> the other thing you can do is actually create patches and mail them as shown at the bottom of that instructions
<wxl> of course you got to know how to create patches
<wxl> if you're familiar with git, it shouldn't be too difficult
<Unlimiter> yup
<wxl> still you'll need to use git and shs
<wxl> ssh that is
<Unlimiter> Did I say that I LOVE Lubuntu, because i do!
<Unlimiter> I read the whole manual
<wxl> glad to hear it :)
<Unlimiter> It's amazing
<lynorian> I am really glad to hear it
<kran> Hi guys. Trying to install from a USB drive a Lubuntu install ISO put there via YUMI. Boots fine, I connect to wifi, select partition to replace, and I get "installation failed bad source source=/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs"
<wxl> kran: did you check the hashes and at the boot screen check the image for defects?
<kran> This is being installed beside a Win7 installation already there. I checked the checksum of the ISO I downloaded and even removed and rewrote it to the USB drive, same result.
<kran> wxl how do I check the image for defects?
<wxl> at the boot screen, select "check disc for defects" isntead of the default "start lubuntu"
<kran> checking now
<kran> wxl it flashed some acpi errors, lubuntu splash, then rebooted again
<wxl> that doesn't sound right
<wxl> it should end with a "no errors found, press any key to reboot" underneath the splash
<wxl> and then it waits
<wxl> it does not reboot itself
<kran> wxl just did it again. back to YUMI multiboot screen
<wxl> sounds like a copy error
<kran> wxl it's a USB drive that has numerous systems that has been successfully used various times. Should I try another USB drive? Is there a netinstall solution since I have wifi?
<kran> I want the latest 64-bit Lubuntu
<wxl> having other systems on there might be problematic
<kran> wxl you mean with YUMI?
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> we don't test with yumi and i know nothing about it
<kran> wxl what's the official way to put the ISO on a USB drive so I can install it?
<kran> wxl even better: is there a way to do it over wifi?
<wxl> what i do know is if the image on the usb doesn't match, bit for bit, the official image, there's a high likelihood of all sorts of problems
<wxl> theoretically, you could use the mini.iso, but if you're having problems with images, you'll probably continue to have problems with images
<wxl> here's a bunch of advice on the subject https://manual.lubuntu.me/1/1.2/booting_the_image.html
<wxl> my personal opinion is that the linux command dd is the absolute most reliable methodology, but also the most dangerous
<wxl> i have never ever had a failure with dd, but have seen problems with nearly every other tool i've used
<kran> wxl OK looks like they use Rufus
<wxl> mkusb is nice because it's ultimately a front end for dd
<kran> wxl Rufus is asking ISO or DD. Which one?
<wxl> i don't do windows, bub
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kran [<kran> wxl Rufus is asking ISO or DD. Which one?], Try the default (don't remember which ist) If it doesn't work try the other
<kran> lubot OK
<wxl> lubot is a bridge to Telegram. it's @HMollerCl chatting at you kran
<kran> HMollercl don't know what that means, but OK
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kran [<kran> HMollercl don't know what that means, but OK], My 'name' in telegram
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm on telegram, not irc
<kran> I don't know what telegram is, other than that form of communication used decades ago.
<wxl> let's put it to you this way: lubot relays message from a different communication platform
<wxl> lubot is a piece of software
<wxl> and for your education https://duckduckgo.com/l/?kh=-1&uddg=https%3A%2F%2Ftelegram.org%2F
<kran> seems to be working now. I guess YUMI is incompatible
<kran> wxl is Lubuntu the best lightweight system as far as being able to get support and not stressing the system too much?
<wxl> kran: lubuntu is built to strike a balance between streamlined and usable. if it's light in exclusion to function, that's not good. if it's got too much function than necessary, that's not good.
<kran> wxl I've had luck with Lubuntu on laptops. Putting it on an i5 desktop now.
<eyun89> Hi there, I am a first time linux user and decided to use Lubuntu. I love the user interface and want to keep using it but the installation process is very confusing to me. I installed it on my hard drive using a usb boot. I got installed rEFInd and I see a "Boot EFI\ubunut\grubx64.efi" and "Boot boot\vmlinz-4.18.0-10-generic", I can only get to Lubuntu with the "boot\vmlinz.." which is the second option
<eyun89> of the rEFInd window. Should the "Boot EFI\ubuntu.." be working or should I find a way to change the  rEFInd default boot option. I'm having a hard time understanding the situation. Thanks in advanced.
 * lynorian has never used REFInd so I wish I could help 
<lynorian> although with booting off usb you don't want it not to boot without the USB in
<lynorian> wasn't rEFInd for apple hardware
<eyun89> Thank you for your response. Yeah so I tried install linux on my older macbook and it was not booting after installing in on the computer so through forums I found rEFInd. I'm still new to this so I don't know my ways around getting this to work
<lynorian> eyun89: are you asking how to make lubuntu first in the boot order right?
<eyun89> Sort of. I no longer have macOS installed and only have those two options: "EFI" and "vmlinz". "vmlinz" is in the second order and that is the one that will boot properly. The EFI just shows a blank screen.
<eyun89> I read somewhere that the EFI is responsible for the boot but that is not the case for me. I'm also trying to understand the difference between those two I guess.
<kran> Lubuntu: I use a GPU that has SPDIF in headers to mix audio into the HDMI port. 2 headers are wired from the GPU pins to the motherboard pins. I tested this in a Win7 install on this system and it works fine, but lubuntu has no audio out.
<kran> I know it's not the hardware or installation, since it works in Windows 7 on this very same machine.
<lynorian> kran: https://manual.lubuntu.me/2/2.5/2.5.2/pulseaudio_volume_control.html does this help you at all?
<lynorian> you would need to select that as the output source
<lynorian> kran: or does your SPDIF not show up at all?
<kran> lynorian i only see Digital Output (S/PDIF) where it says port.
<lynorian> have you tried that S/PDIF output and is not showing up there?
 * lynorian wonders if this might be a driver issue
<kran> lynorian it has always been selected, being the only option.
<lynorian> kran: and you are getting no sound?
<kran> lynorian i think it's a zotac 9500GT in there
<lynorian> kran make sure it is not muted anywhere?
<kran> lynorian yes
<kran> lynorian maybe i need to reinstall a driver?
<kran> lynorian it is an old GPU. perhaps reinstalling will help? how would I do that?
<kran> https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-to-install-a-nvidia-geforce-9500gt-673780/
<kran> "Uninstall all the nvidia drivers and then install envy-ng"
<lynorian> kran: unfortanelty there is no package by that name in the repos for 18.10 at least
<lynorian> what version are you on?
<kran> of?
<lynorian> lubuntu
<kran> 18.10 64bit, downloaded it today
<lynorian> kran: have you not installed proprietary nvidia drivers
<kran> havent installed much of anything yet
<lynorian> althouhg I am not sure 9500 GT is supported still
<kran> lynorian worth a shot. what is the command?
<lynorian> try lsmod |grep nvidia
<lynorian> if it returns nothing then you are not
<kran> returns nothing
<kran> so what do I do?
<lynorian> kran you don't have any motherboard audio outputs on the back of your machine?
<kran> lynorian yes I do, but I need the HDMI to work, too.
<lubot> leandroramos was removed by: leandroramos
<lynorian> kran I haven't quite figured out this solution and looks like nvidia might have had a proprietary driver but the company does not have a version of that driver that works with Lubuntu 18.10 :(
<lynorian> and since it is proprietary we can't really fix it or maintain it ourselves
<lynorian> https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/137276/en-us
<kran> that doesn't list my hardware. this does: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/78469/en-us
<kran> Any way to get that 340 installed on linux?>
<kran> They do give a .run file.
<lynorian> kran 340 will almost surely not work with 18.10
<kran> lynorian, so my only option is to get a lubuntu that's 8-10 years old or using Windows?
<wxl> !info nvidia-340 cosmic
<ubottu> nvidia-340 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-340): NVIDIA binary driver - version 340.107. In component restricted, is optional. Version 340.107-0ubuntu2 (cosmic), package size 28667 kB, installed size 139972 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<wxl> is that not it?
<lynorian> oh wow there is nvidia 340 thanks wxl
<wxl> np
<lubot> <aptghetto> Do not install the driver from the Nvidia site, but take the one from the Ubuntu repos
<lynorian> yeah always use repos
<kran> so what do I do sudo apt-get install nvidia-340?
<wxl> i don't really mess with proprietary drivers too much, so i'm not a great resource with these sorts of things but there you go
<lynorian> I was looking there to get the supported list of devices
<wxl> there is a tool to just deal with proprietary drivers
<wxl> we probably should add that to the software section of the manual
<kran> wxl don't hold me in suspense
<wxl> you didn't read my earlier comment did you?
<lubot> <aptghetto> For the EFI question: please open a terminal and post the output of ‚sudo efibootmgr - v‘
<kran> wxl which one? you said there's a tool to deal with these drivers. didn't say what tool
<wxl> no, what i said was i don't deal with proprietary drivers much so i'm not a great resource
<wxl> the `ubuntu-drivers` command should do the trick
<wxl> `ubuntu-drivers devices` looks like it will give you a list of the devices you have that require proprietary drivers, and which packages provide those, and where they come from
<kran> sudo apt-get install nvidia-340 + reboot did the trick
<kran> it's working now, thanks
#lubuntu 2018-11-08
<lubot> <ctisme> any one
<lubot> <ctisme> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/rL7CVGA.jpg stuck like this
<LargePrime> can we blame systemd
<lubot> <ctisme> @LargePrime [<LargePrime> can we blame systemd], looks like
<lubot> <ctisme> thanks for pointing
<lcb> Hello. How to completely disable as well bypassing login dialog after disabling menu-System Tools | Users and Groups | Password:  "Not asked on login". [Lubuntu minimal installation (GTK part) 18.04.1 LTS -  4.15.0-38-generic kern  i686]
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Boot_Install_Login#For_release_12.04_and_on_.28LightDM.29
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lcb ^
<lcb> Thanks but it's not applicable anymore. There is no '/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf'
<lcb> Even other config files in in does not produce any effect on it.
<lcb> in in = in there
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there should be something similar somewhere, unfortunately I'm not in 18.04 now
<lcb> It's ok lubot. Thank you :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry! It says: "You will need to create an /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf with these contents: (do this as root) "
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yo need to create teh file.
<lcb> oh.. that's another approach. I'll do it latter and I'll get back to you. Thanks
<lcb> There are so many suggestions on it on the net but none results anymore.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that worked for me in 16.04
<lubot> <HMollerCl> adn 17.10
<lcb> I see. It seems lightdm is not managing logins anymore, on that matter. Some says GDM3 but there is no GDM3 on it even.
<LargePrime> lubot, really?
<lubot> Shellc0der2 was added by: Shellc0der2
<lubot> <Shellc0der2> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/xbwngeU.jpg Has anyone ever received this error in the installation of Lubuntu 18.10?
<lubot> <teward001> that error sounds like it had an issue making partition tables on your disk, did you check your disk's SMART stats?
<lubot> <teward001> I usually see that when a disk is dying or theres hardware or firmware problems.
<lubot> <Shellc0der2> Thank you. I was able to proceed with the installation. ))
<lcb> Hi. Does anyone know how to eradicate the login dialog after enabling "auto login" in menu-System Tools | Users and Groups | Password:  'Not asked on login'. Previous ways don't work anymore. [Lubuntu minimal installation (GTK part) 18.04.1 LTS -  4.15.0-38-generic kern  i686]
<wxl> define minimal install
<lcb> oop
<lcb> Hi. Does anyone know how to eradicate the login dialog after enabling "auto login" in menu-System Tools | Users and Groups | Password:  "Not asked on login". Previous ways don't work anymore. [Lubuntu minimal installation (GTK part) 18.04.1 LTS -  4.15.0-38-generic kern  i686]
<wxl> um
<wxl> define minimal install
<lcb> is that relevant, wxl?
<lcb> if you know for instance the definition of tasksel you'll find out it.
<wxl> yes it's relevant
<wxl> so you used the mini.iso and installed lubuntu-core?
<lcb> yes i did
#lubuntu 2018-11-09
<lcb> and no i disn't install lubuntu core, those are different animals
<wxl> oh boy
<wxl> ok so i assume you have lightdm?
<tsimonq2> (There is no such thing as Lubuntu Core, only the metapackage.)
<lcb> wxl, could you please tell me if you know how to do what I need or just want me to keep writing..,
<lcb>  [Lubuntu minimal installation (GTK part) 18.04.1 LTS -  4.15.0-38-generic kern  i686]
<lcb> (GTK part)!
<tsimonq2> lcb: You aren't listening.
<tsimonq2> lcb: We understand what you're saying.
<tsimonq2> lcb: Could you confirm you have the lightdm package?
<tsimonq2> wxl> ok so i assume you have lightdm? <-- that's what he is asking here.
<wxl> lcb: i don't fully understand the circumstances leading to your problem but know that no one else has reported such a problem
<lcb> GTK installs lightdm, yes
<tsimonq2> lcb: First item on a DuckDuckGo search: https://askubuntu.com/questions/51086/how-do-i-enable-auto-login-in-lightdm#51087
<tsimonq2> lcb: Does this help?
<lcb> sorry, had to leave for a couple mins. No, it doesn't help. That's the same approach as this [ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Boot_Install_Login#For_release_12.04_and_on_.28LightDM.29 ] and still the diallog shows up, having to click on it to login.
<wxl> so sounds like you have a weird setup. we'd have to figure out how and why, thus the questions. so yes, keep on writing.
<lcb> well, the setup is almost as it was a couple hrs ago after installation
<lcb> I believe the QT remains in there are the cause of the issue
<lcb> I see a lot of config files nothing to do with this release
<lcb> btw when i said GTK that's because there are that one and QT, just that
<wxl> oh boy you have qt+gtk lubuntu. that's not going to be happy fun times.
<lcb> I have a couple more, not on the same pc :P
<wxl> typically the autologin is defined somewhere in/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d
<wxl> so i'd dig around in there
<lcb> You don't believe the attempts I already did in trying to solve this.  -- and there are a lot of configuration files related to users login.
<wxl> yeah well unfortunately when you start mixing bits and pieces together (lubuntu qt and lubuntu gtk are going to be two separate systems.. installing one does not clean up the mess of the other) you run into trouble
<wxl> and that's totally uncharted territory. and you know what they say about that... you're on your own!
<wxl> that said, we can try to help but the solution is not likely to come easily..
<lcb> wxl, this is for a pc I'm fixing for a friend, low specs computer.
<wxl> great. then i'd wipe it and put one system on it
<tsimonq2> lcb: Why did you use the mini ISO anyway when we have an Alternate ISO?
<wxl> tsimonq2: probably because they're installing lubuntu-core to avoid the apps from -desktop
<tsimonq2> Ahh.
<lcb> if fact, lower that this I don't know, reminds me the when I used the timex sinclair 100
<lcb> it's a eeepc
<lcb> sinclair 100, i mean
<lcb> grrr 1000
<lcb> tsimonq2, yes
<wxl> how much hard drive does it have?
<lcb> and the person is not the kind of going for a puppy linux. matter of fact the pen I have here with one is not performing so well as this lubuntu.
<lcb> still... I need to tweak it
<wxl> hard drive space?
<lcb> no, at all. I put a 100 GB hd
<lcb> 2 GB ram
<wxl> then why are you bothering?
<wxl> just install lubuntu and be done with it
<lcb> kind of heavy wxl
<wxl> all -desktop brings to the table, really, is applications. and they don't do anything but take up hard drive space
<lcb> I mean the full spectrum, /full install
<wxl> there's no difference in ram/cpu use between lubuntu-core and lubuntu-desktop at idle
<wxl> nor is there any difference with the full install (which is both)
<lcb> wxl, sorry but there are a lot of tweaking on services if you install additional packages.
<wxl> if and only if services are involved
<wxl> the applications do not include many services
<lcb> besides other configurations to avoid eating CPU & Ram
<wxl> i mean if you want to go to the nth degree, you should be recompliing the kernel
<lcb> services are not the problem. Being this the mini it came with things that there are not really on the spirit of low specs computer installation, as Lubuntu still is.
<wxl> the mini?
<lcb> mini.iso
<wxl> it doesn't install anything you don't tell it to
<lcb> nana
<lcb> installs everything
<wxl> then you did it wrong, bub
<wxl> i'm sure had you just installed lubuntu you wouldn't be having these problems.
<lcb> No I didn't.  There are a lot of default services and additional apps not really needed on a common usage (on the philosophy of distro for low specs pc)
<wxl> apps are a waste of time if they expose no services. they don't affect your ram/cpu usage.. unless you use them
<wxl> what services are problematic?
<lcb> Ubuntu18.04BionicBeaver_32-bit-PC_i386-x86-mini.iso
<lcb> that's the one...
<wxl> that's not a service
<lcb> really?
<lcb> I thought that was a service :O
<lcb> :P
<wxl> i see where the problem lies then
<lcb> where?
<wxl> between the keyboard and the chair :)
<lcb> that too lol
<lcb> wait, let me give you a couple services I need to kill
<lcb> since you are so cooperative :P
<lcb> sudo systemctl disable ureadahead.service
<lcb> sudo systemctl disable bluetooth.service
<lcb> sudo systemctl disable whoopsie.service
<lcb> sudo systemctl disable ModemManager.service
<wxl> bluetooth does nothing if you don't have bluetooth. otherwise, you'd want it.
<lcb> sudo systemctl disable  avahi-daemon.service
<lcb> hey... I didn't finish
<wxl> whoopsie is valuable. i wouldn't turn that off, but feel free
<lcb> eeePC
<wxl> i've had full lubuntu on such a machine with no problems
<lcb> those are commands I have ready to issue later on. but there are much more
<wxl> in any case, i have no idea what you have. it's not lubuntu, the way it sounds. it's something that might use some of the lubuntu packages and sounds like it most definiately has non-lubuntu packages. so... good luck :)
<lcb> sudo systemctl disable  cups.service # not needed for the person
<lcb> sudo systemctl disable  ufw.service ## he has a dog
<lcb> and a couple more
<lcb> those are all services that eat a lot of resources
<lcb> I missed this, sorry -> "<wxl> bluetooth does nothing if you don't have bluetooth. otherwise, you'd want it."  How about being installed and running and there is no bluetooth
<lcb> wxl, its Lubuntu. plain one.
<lcb> it is..
<lcb> inxi -S
<lcb> System:    Host: LubuMini Kernel: 4.15.0-38-generic i686 bits: 32 Desktop: LXDE (Openbox 3.6.1)
<lcb>            Distro: Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<lcb> CPU: Single Core Intel Celeron M (-MCP-) speed: 898 MHz
<lcb> Kernel: 4.15.0-38-generic i686 Up: 1h 13m Mem: 464.0/2003.4 MiB (23.2%)
<lcb> Storage: 74.53 GiB (18.5% used) Procs: 125 Shell: bash 4.4.19 inxi: 3.0.27
<lcb> 74.53, not 100 as I said b4
<lcb> This is for the real and genuine helpers(  :P ) in case someone using genuine Lubuntu 18-04 (GTK)  LXDE installation and having problems with auto login (as a lot on the net...)
<lcb> printf '%s\n' '[SeatDefaults]' 'autologin-user=WRITE_USERNAME_HERE' > /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/12-autologin.conf
<lcb> as root, i.e., after sudo su . Problems solved
<lcb> hat command puts the file in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/12-autologin.conf with  2 lines: [SeatDefaults] and autologin-user=
<lcb> hat/that
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi! There is a trash bug? I cant empty the trash
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @JyotiGomes [Hi! There is a trash bug? I cant empty the trash], In 18.04 or 18.10?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> 18.10
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: ^
<leszek> try to force remove the files from ~/.local/share/Trash/files/
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Video, 23s)https://telegram.lubuntu.me/qnYIq2Mh/file_4649.mp4
<leszek> force remove it like I said. Shift + Delete
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @leszek [<leszek> force remove it like I said. Shift + Delete], Hi! When i force, it deletes. But only when i force it with Shift+Delete. Another thing. How may i change the settings in order to show the trash bin at desktop? Sorry if this is not a adequate question (is not very tecnichal)
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> It's not very technical.
<Irritiable|LT> Start menu > Preferences > Customize Look And Feel
<Irritiable|LT> lubot
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @Irritiable|LT> Start menu > Preferences  [<Irritiable|LT> Start menu > Preferences > Customize Look And Feel], I am using 18.10
<Irritiable|LT> I am too, AFAIK.
<Irritiable|LT> lubot: Desktop Preferences
<Irritiable|LT> lubot: /usr/share/applications/pcmanfm-desktop-pref.desktop
<Irritiable|LT> Lubuntu / LXDE (or maybe it was XFCE)
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @Irritiable|LT [<Irritiable|LT> Lubuntu / LXDE (or maybe it was XFCE)], Thanks
<Irritiable|LT> lubot: Welcome.
<wxl> @JyotiGomes i can empty the trash just fine. how are you doing it?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> @JyotiGomes i can empty the trash just fine. how are you doing it?], Sorry, now is already working. Thanks
<wxl> out of curiousity, what wasn't working about your process?
<Irritiable|LT> wxl: He wants [DEL] to simply force-delete (no trash-bin storage) everything.
<wxl> ohhhhhhh
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Btw, do you know how it is possible to insert the user picture at the login screen?
<Irritiable|LT> wxl: He also wanted to DISPLAY the icon on the desktop.
<wxl> in other words, selective removal of items from the trash
<wxl> not a bad idea
<wxl> did the question of displaying on the desktop get answered?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> did the question of displaying on the desktop get answered?], Not yet, but i will try later. Is not a very urgent question :-)
<wxl> well the answer to the question is: you can't. yet.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Thank you, guys, for the nice work
<Irritiable|LT> lubot: Menu > Preferences > Desktop Preferences > [Desktop Icons]
<Irritiable|LT> [x] Show Trash Can Icon on desktop
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Yes, i cant yet put the trash bin at desktop
<wxl> 18.10, dude
<Irritiable|LT> Okay?
<wxl> 18.10 is lxqt not lxde which is to say it's completely different software
<Irritiable|LT> Qt version? Ew.
<wxl> the fact that this was missing kind of came as a surprise to us (we just took it for granted)
<wxl> we do have a task to fix it https://phab.lubuntu.me/T125
<wxl> ew? i mean hey you can enjoy gtk2 as much as you want XD
<Irritiable|LT> Description:	Ubuntu 17.10
<Irritiable|LT> Release:	17.10
<Irritiable|LT> Codename:	artful
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> 18.10 is lxqt not lxde which is to say it's completely different software], Yes, at 18.04 lxde i know how to do. But now i am using the 18.10 lxqt
<wxl> !artful
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<Irritiable|LT> I'd take anything over Qt. Principle alone.
<wxl> also enjoy an unsupported release XD
<Irritiable|LT> Works fine for me.
<Irritiable|LT> I'm not sure I follow your logic on saying something is "supported" or not. I can run MS-DOS 5.0 on this laptop all the same.
<Irritiable|LT> August 12, 1981; 37 years ago
<Irritiable|LT> 8.0 / September 16, 2000; 18 years ago
<wxl> ok have fun with that
<Irritiable|LT> Support ended 18yrs ago and it works fine.
<Irritiable|LT> You have fun with Qt and closed source garbage from 15+ years ago.
<wxl> it was closed source 15+ years ago
<wxl> now it's not
<wxl> hasn't been for a while
<Irritiable|LT> "With Qt, you can reach all your target platforms with one technology and one codebase, minimizing your time-to-market. Qt is available under a dual-licensing"
<Irritiable|LT> ... Back to reading math problems...
<wxl> meaning it's available under free licenses..... unless you want to use a commercial license for developing proprietary applications with no restrictions on licensing that is inevitably inherient with open source licensing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If anything, that's very freedom respecting. "Pay us money which helps us continue development, otherwise you must use it in open source."
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi. May you tell me how can we add new idioms to 18.10?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I found that i can use IBus to add a new language keyboard
<Unlimiter> I'm on Lubuntu right now, but didn't installed it yet. I reached the "Partititions" section, there is "/dev/sda1" and "/dev/sda2". "/dev/sda2" is my main storage device/HDD, what do I do if I don't want to erase all of its existing data?
<wxl> Unlimiter: /dev/sda (no numbers) is your actual device. the numbers refer to partitions. do they both take up the entire drive? what file systems do they have?
<Unlimiter> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/bmSiTxnW/ss.jpg
<wxl> in order to ensure that you do not lose data, you would have to shrink sda2 and create a third partition
<wxl> however i am pretty sure ntfs does not support shrinking
<Unlimiter> how?
<wxl> maybe i'm wrong
<wxl> first: go make backups
<wxl> seriously.
<Unlimiter> okay but, why is the "Next" button not available?
<Unlimiter> clickable*
<wxl> there's no partition empty to install the image on
<Unlimiter> okay, backups then
<Unlimiter> I should backup my entire drive right? C:
<wxl> yep
<Unlimiter> okay, see ya after... hours of backing up to cloud
<wxl> ok :)
<wxl> Unlimiter: i don't really do windows, but you might want to use windows itself to do the shrinking ahead of time. disk management should be able to do this. something like https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/shrink-and-extend-ntfs-volumes-in-windows/
<Unlimiter> it it okay if I just uploaded all C: files to the cloud?
<wxl> depends upon your cloud service
<Unlimiter> Is it like backing up a hard drive
<Unlimiter> ?
<wxl> you really want a full disk backup, so if you cloud service supports that, then yes
<Unlimiter> nice, GDrive'll do
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it always safer to have a backup. Lubuntu 18.10 has the install alongside option who lets you install alongside windows shrinking partitions, I tried this with Fat32 (win xp) and it worked ok but haevn't tested with ntfs. ... again, is alwasy safer to do a backup first.
 * wxl officially dubs @HMollerCl The Windows Expert
<Irritiable|LT> Qt's available on Windows as well! Although it runs on DirectX now days.
<Irritiable|LT> Windows 6+ for the entire UI.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in windows if you only wants to backup you files and you only have used it normally, backing up c:/users/your_users in enough including hidden files. But is safer to backup everything.
<Unlimiter> wait a minute, I'm using unetbootin for installing Lubuntu, if I formatted the C: Drive, everything is gone including Lubuntu's installation files, right?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> unetbootin for creating the usb installer?
<Unlimiter> lubot: yeah, but without a usb
<Unlimiter> directly in C:
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, I'm really not sure what you are doing.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've always installed from the liveiso
<Unlimiter> I'm installing Lubuntu not from an external drive, but directly from the drive that i'll format
<lubot> <HMollerCl> let me understand let say you have a drive called A.
<Unlimiter> mhm?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you have a lubuntu ISO in A and want to install that iso in A formating A first?
<Unlimiter> yup, that dumb
<Unlimiter> not really
<lubot> <HMollerCl> When you format A your iso will be lost.
<Unlimiter> really, I should get a USB
<Unlimiter> I love Lubuntu btw
<Unlimiter> I tested it before installation
<Unlimiter> and it looks delicious
<Unlimiter> fast
<lubot> <HMollerCl> better to get an USB, is safer to do it that way.
<Unlimiter> yes
<Unlimiter> I wish Lubuntu's community is bigger
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi! I am using lubuntu 1810. As i use IBus to add a second language keyboard and Fcitx is not so good to perform this task, i removed the Fcitx. There will be some kind of issue after completly removing Fcitx?
<wxl> @JyotiGomes fcitx should be well suited to that task. even ubuntu kylin uses it!
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I made a comparasion n prefered IBus ... :-)
<wxl> c'est la vie. you can remove fcitx without issues
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> c'est la vie. you can remove fcitx without issues], Thanks, was i want to know ... :-)
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Video, 9s)https://telegram.lubuntu.me/sgKAm0n0/file_4652.mp4
<Unlimiter> What are "Hibernate", "Leave" and "Suspend" for?
<kc2bez> "Leave" brings up a dialog box with all of the ways to exit your Lubuntu session.
<kc2bez> "Suspend" puts your computer into a low power state, but it is still running.
<kc2bez> "Hibernate" saves your computer state to disk and shuts the computer off. When you power the computer back on it resumes where you left off.
<kc2bez> Hope that helps ^^ Unlimiter
<Unlimiter> kc2bez: sure, thanks
#lubuntu 2018-11-10
<Unlimiter> Is this theme only for 64-bit Lubuntu? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/WV3j4VOf/lubuntu_mini.png
<Unlimiter> Because I really want it!
<wxl> @Unlimiter: no, but 18.04 only
<Unlimiter> Not above?
<wxl> theoretically it would be applicable but i am not sure all the elements are in the archives for the previous versions
<Unlimiter> I have the latest version currently, 18.10
<Unlimiter> 32-bit
<Unlimiter> wxl, so?
<wxl> that's for lxde lubuntu. 18.10 is lxqt. so no.
<wxl> there may be a way to get the same effect but it would take some looking into
<Unlimiter> how can I install new themes for Lubuntu
<Unlimiter> this one is what I want to apply: https://lubuntu.me/box-theme-0-58/
<wxl> not possible as it applies to gtk and not qt
<Unlimiter> oh
<Unlimiter> there is a qt version of it https://lubuntu.me/box-for-q/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And it's completely unsupported, unmaintained, and subject to bitrot.
<Unlimiter> okay, where can I get new themes for qt?
<wxl> there was talk of work on a qt version
<wxl> did you try all the included themes?
<Unlimiter> yeah, but I want more
<Unlimiter> the only one I really liked is Arc
<Unlimiter> -Light -Dark and -Darker
<wxl> https://www.pcsuggest.com/best-lxqt-themes/
<wxl> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/wiki/Themes
<wxl> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-themes
<wxl> https://www.opendesktop.org/browse/cat/446/
<Unlimiter> how do I install a gnome shell theme? I downloaded a .zip file, containing some folders and a .css file
<wxl> install gnome shell... and then install the theme XD
<Unlimiter> oops, i forgot that i have lxqt
<Unlimiter> I didn't find any way to change the icon pack to a custom one
<wxl> read the wiki link i sent
<Unlimiter> so when i download a theme folder, i just move it to `/usr/share/lxqt/themes`?
<Unlimiter> because in that folder exist the default themes
<Unlimiter> huh, wxl?
<wxl>  https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/wiki/Themes
<wxl> that's the goto source for customization
<mchasard> hi
<mchasard> my jbl go can't be no more be recognized via bluetooth
<lubot> c0mrade2 was removed by: c0mrade2
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi. It is not possible to do the automatically partition of the disk during the installation of Lubuntu 18.10 on laptops which instead of hard disk or ssd have MMC card. In notebooks with the MMC card (32 or 64 Gb, for example), only the option to manually partition the disk appears. But in Ubuntu 18.10 and Linux Mint 19 it is poss
<lubot> ible to let the OS make this partition automatically. Would not it be possible to add this automatic partition option to installations on laptops with MMC card?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I'm talking about the options "erase the entire disk and install Lubuntu" and "install Lubunto parallel to ...". These two options do not appear when we try to install Lubuntu 18.10 on a laptop with an MMC card.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/Zj5mok9.jpg
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/5vJZpF6.jpg
<lubot> <GatoOscuro7> (Sticker, 363x512) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/e0oda0c1/file_4659.png
<lubot> <GatoOscuro7> (Sticker, 363x512) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/90nO4m43/file_4660.png
<lubot> <GatoOscuro7> @GatoOscuro7 [<reply to image>], LOL
<lubot> <GatoOscuro7> jajajajjaa esa facilidad de uso.
<lubot> <GatoOscuro7> ¡Qué falso!
#lubuntu 2018-11-11
<xdruppi> on installation, does hostname need to be all lowercase?
<mchasard> hi
<mchasard> i can't no more see my speaker bluetooth under bluetotth devil assistant
<mchasard> its a jbl go speaker
<mchasard> an idea ?
<mchasard> hi again
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi, I'm trying to do a manual installation of Lubuntu 18.10 and I'm not sure if I should leave an EFI partition of 512 MB or 1024 MB. I saw in the Lubuntu installation manual that it is best to leave about 1 GB for EFI. What do you advise me? The laptop is an HP Stream with only a 32 GB MMC card as disk.
<lubot> <aptghetto> No, 1024 MiB is normally too much. Dualboot with Windows?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> No, just Lubuntu 18.10
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I also thougt that 1024 mb is to much. I asked bkz i have seen this in the Lubuntu manual
<lubot> <aptghetto> Then use just 100 MiB. The EFI partition normally contains only the bootloaders (some MiB).
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Here: https://docs.lubuntu.net/lubuntu_installation
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/UpgucDS.jpg
<lubot> <aptghetto> The official Lubuntu page is https://lubuntu.me
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @JyotiGomes [Here: https://docs.lubuntu.net/lubuntu_installation], You mean manual.lubuntu.me right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Those docs are unofficial and broken.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> 👍
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [Those docs are unofficial and broken.], (to clarify, I'm talking about the docs.lubuntu.net ones)
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 [(to clarify, I'm talking about the docs.lubuntu.net ones)], Can we start with  https://translate.lubuntu.me ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not yet
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Ok
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Tx
<on3pk> So, I just had something weird happen.  I am on a liveusb browsing the web and a pixilated (think 90s NES graphics) message scrolls across the screen.  Is that a lubuntu way of saying something broke?
<wxl> on3pk: could be all sorts of things but it's not an intentional part of lubuntu
<on3pk> Sorry, quassel kept crashing.  And I tried to use the webchat feature on freenode.net, but, uh, I couldn't pass the captcha.
<wxl> did you get the message?
<on3pk> that it wasn't part of lubuntu?  Yes, I did see that
<wxl> ok
<on3pk> it might've been an ad, I'm used to running adblock, but it isn't installed on a livecd.
 * wxl shrugs
<on3pk> I'm not using lubuntu right now, but when I was using it there was a lot of screen flickering.  Is there a way to tell what graphics driver I'm using and how to change it?  I've noticed this across all "modern" ubuntu releases, so lubuntu isn't alone I guess...
<wxl> lspci
<wxl> you might want to install the proprietary drivers
<wxl> or if you have something super old, you might want to search for how to tweak it
<on3pk> Yeah, I have something from several years ago
<on3pk> so I might need to do research
<wxl> yep
<wxl> the unfortunate thing is that it's often really hard for general support to help.. unless they've had experience with that same hardware
<on3pk> well tbh I think the best solution is just to get something more modern, rather than try to continually tweak old hardware. heh...
<on3pk> anyway, thanks for your help
<wxl> np
<xdruppi> should i use lubuntu 18.10 or LTS?
<wxl> xdruppi: i'd advise 18.10. there's a major change in the system between the two and upgrading from 18.04 will be more difficult than upgrading from 18.10.
<xdruppi> wxl: i am using lubuntu as my distro for learning linux through virtual machine
<xdruppi> wxl: i just want to have little to no issues with it
<wxl> there's always issues. always.
<wxl> with everything.
<wxl> including windows and os x.
<xdruppi> wxl: but LXQT is very tempting
<wxl> and android and ios.
<wxl> and every other piece of software out there, open source and proprietary.
<xdruppi> wxl: I'll go for 18.10
<xdruppi> by the way, what happened with the .net domain of lubuntu?
<wxl> it's never been under the control of the lubuntu team
<wxl> it's essentially a fan site
<wxl> completely and totally unofficial
<xdruppi> really?
<xdruppi> isnt that unsafe?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> define unsafe?
<xdruppi> lubuntu is shared but altered
<xdruppi> and since its not official...
<wxl> for what it's worth the downloads they offer are all from the our repos
<xdruppi> it's odd though, why would someone make a fan site of lubuntu
<xdruppi> why is lubuntu switching to LXQt?
<wxl> among other reasons: because lxde development has slowed to a wee trickle
<xdruppi> sorry, what do you mean "wee trickle"?
<xdruppi> can't understand
<wxl> meaning it's not happening very much at all
<xdruppi> so LXDE has stopped development?
<wxl> it's not fair to say that it's been abandoned or that it's not being developed at all, but it's so slow as to be effectively stalled
<xdruppi> when did this start?
<wxl> when a segment of the devs got sick of gtk requirements (and the fact that gtk3 incompatibility was a real hurdle to overcome) and started working on a qt version
<wxl> and with this came some fresh ways of thinking. i would call lxqt much more approachable, complete, pretty, modern, usable, functional
<wxl> basically it's better in every regard
<xdruppi> dont know much about gtk history, but i sort of understand the issue
<xdruppi> wxl do you use lubuntu yourself?
<wxl> absolutely
<xdruppi> is it a preference or a necessity due to hardware limitations?
<wxl> originally the latter, now the former
<xdruppi> haha that's pretty cool
<xdruppi> by the way, can you recommend me a irc client? im using freenode web irc right now
<wxl> well you're going to find my opinion rather biased
<xdruppi> don't worry, i dont know much about irc
<wxl> i got started on irc before graphical clients were a thing and i used remote unix shells i telnetted to. that said, it's a terminal based client for me: irssi
<xdruppi> only terminal chat i ever attempted to use is WeeChat
<wxl> more or less the same
<xdruppi> im a shameless newbie
<xdruppi> alright, thanks for your help
<wxl> np
<xdruppi> wxl, sorry to bother you again
<xdruppi> is there any naming convetion for hosts?
<wxl> in what context?
<xdruppi> for example, should i use all lowercase characters only?
<xdruppi> i cant find anything about it on google
<wxl> again i don't know your context but linux is in general case sensitive
<xdruppi> when i install lubuntu itll ask me to name the device/host/computer
<xdruppi> is there any convetions?
<wxl> oh the hostname.. yeah, you can be pretty general. no spaces, though
<xdruppi> sounds fair enough
<wxl> think of it like a domain name
<wxl> you can just call it foo, but you could also call it foo.bar
<xdruppi> in that case i think i should use only lowercase letters
<xdruppi> seems more appropriate/practical
<wxl> you might want to read the hostname man page (`man hostname`) if you want to dig deeper on the subject
<wxl> (which involves fqdn/dns)
<xdruppi> wxl i doubt i will ever encounter a situation that requires knowledge of that, but i like to follow general conventions
<xdruppi> so i'll check it out
<wxl> http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1178.html
<wxl> that's, i guess, the "official" convention
<wxl> here's some alternately interesting, useful, funny, and frustrating suggestions https://serverfault.com/questions/17274/naming-conventions
<xdruppi> haha thank you
<wxl> np
#lubuntu 2019-11-04
<destiny> hey guys another questin, my screesaver is turning on even when watching video, only way to stop this is to fully turn it off
<destiny> any work around?
<lubot> <ctisme> how to disable touchpad?
<u0_a160> Is there an escape hatch if your desktop is frozen and ctl+alt+1/2/etc don't work?
<lubot> <ctisme> im on progress on running apt dist-upgrade from disco to eoan ... how to know that my apt-get dist-upgrade is still running or not... the process is still listed on the top command?  and the process stuck on 47 %
<chieta> is lxqt available also on debian?
<kc2bez> chieta: It is also in Debian, yes.
<kc2bez> @ctisme The process can take some time and there may be parts where it looks stuck but you should try to wait it out. The terminal should have some indication on what is taking place.
<lubot> <ctisme> noted @kc
<lubot> <ctisme> @kc2bez the apt is on D state... but the terminall show the activitiy again
<lubot> <ctisme> it takes long on configuring linux-5*image*
<lubot> <ctisme> im also $ tail -f /var/log/dpkg.log
<lubot> <ctisme> now on 52%... must be patient here TT
<lubot> <aptghetto> With` apt dist-upgrade `you don‘t change the release. You will remain on disco
<lubot> <ctisme> i've change the disco to eoan on *apt*sources.list @aptghetto
<lubot> <ctisme> it is changing....
<lubot> <aptghetto> Ahhh, important information. … Why didn‘t you use` sudo do-release-upgrade?` => https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<kc2bez> We have a documented procedure in our manual too https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/D/upgrading.html
<lubot> <ctisme> cmiiw $ do-release-upgrade -d
<lubot> <ctisme> right
<lubot> <ctisme> alas
<lubot> <ctisme> unlucky me
<kc2bez> You shouldn't need the `-d`
<lubot> <ctisme> why the manual said that
<kc2bez> the `-d` switch is to move to a development release
<lubot> <ctisme> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> the `-d` switch is to move to a development release], is 19.10 is dev release
<lubot> <ctisme> im on 19.04
<lubot> <ctisme> previously
<kc2bez> 19.10 is not in development anymore it has been released
<kc2bez> Here is our blog announcement https://lubuntu.me/eoan-released/
<lubot> <ctisme> ahh, noted
#lubuntu 2019-11-05
<dice> hola
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Namaste
<Amol> test ping ubuntu world
<Amol> lubuntu
<lubot> <AceHW> Hey
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Namaste!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> :)
<raj_149> join #taproot-bip-review
<oast> hi friends
#lubuntu 2019-11-06
<vincenzo> sre
<vincenzo> sera
<vincenzo> mi leggete??
<kc2bez> !it | vincenzo
<ubottu> vincenzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lubot> <N0um3n0> We have Telegram and irc linked? There Is a italian Telegram group
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @Lubuntuit
<lubot> devrajvishnu was added by: devrajvishnu
#lubuntu 2019-11-07
<Guest86636> ja
<Guest86636> nadie che
<Guest86636> zzz
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @Guest86636 [<Guest86636> nadie che], Spanish?
<kc2bez> I think so but they left.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Ok ;)
<lubot> fcjgxghdhhxvfvhc was added by: fcjgxghdhhxvfvhc
<Aison> hello, I installed lbuntu eoan here. It is working except that the mouse cursor is invisible?!?
<Aison> but else the mouse is working
<Aison> any hints?
<diogenes_> Aison, tried different themes?
<Aison> hmm, there is only one curser theme "breeze"
<diogenes_> install a new one
<Aison> can I do that somehow in the console?
<diogenes_> Aison, i think you can, wait a moment.
<Aison> k
<diogenes_> Aison, first: wget https://bit.ly/33oMpI0
<diogenes_> tell me when done.
<Aison> done
<diogenes_> Aison, tar xvzf 33oMpI0
<Aison> done
<diogenes_> mkdir .icons (assuming you are in /home/user dir)
<lubot> <AceHW> I wish there was a Wikipedia page for the PIXEL de comparing and contrasting it with LXDE and LXQt … and I'd like to see a controlled test of ram usage on a fresh Debian stable install of LXDE vs LXQt vs PIXEL … Maybe something like phoronix or however it's spelled … on the same computer hardware
<Aison> diogenes_, .icons already exists :-)
<diogenes_> Aison, then: cp -r BMZ .icons/
<diogenes_> and look for the new cursor theme in the settings.
<Aison> ok
<Aison> hmm, I can select the theme, but no luck :-( cursor is still invisible, maybe it is some driver issue?
<diogenes_> Aison, do you happen to install the system over the old /home partition/?
<Aison> no
<Aison> the user is new anyway
<moveslow> Hello everyone :) Can anyone tell me how can I check my CPU temp? I see only temp of the cores :(
<lubot> <teward001> that *is* the temperature of your CPU - you can add the CPU temps together and then take the average of them to get a rough approximation
<lubot> <teward001> your "CPU" is split into cores, there is no one "CPU temp sensor"...
<moveslow> lubot: but as I can see on the website, max temp for the i3 cpu is 69 C, when I'm using "sensors" command I see that max temp of each core is 95 C
<moveslow> I still can't understand why..
#lubuntu 2019-11-08
<Guest_48> Hello can someone help me
<Guest_48> This works or not
<kc2bez> yes.
<kc2bez> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<kc2bez> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lubot> Rutvikm was added by: Rutvikm
<Aison> diogenes_, I solved the problem with the hidden cursor
<diogenes_> Aison, how?
<Aison> diogenes_, added nomodeset to the kernelparameters, and then I blacklisted the matrox kernel modules
<Aison> now Xorg uses it's own driver
<diogenes_> oh well who'd have thought.
<Aison> yes, when I looked into the xorg.log, I found that X11 is trying to use xserver-xorg-video-mga driver, but this was in conflict with the kernel module mga
<diogenes_> nice nice.
<nOOb> Hii
<nOOb> hi!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nOOb> I have very important message
<nOOb> very
<nagoya> Hi nOOb
<nOOb> Please relase Lubuntu 18.04 but witch LXDE not LXQT fro Arm -HF for PineBook!!!!!
<nOOb> Commnity from Manjoro just do this!!!!!!!
<nOOb> https://forum.manjaro.org/t/manjaro-arm-preview1-for-pinebook-pro/110473
<nOOb> https://www.pine64.org/pinephone/
<nOOb> Its revolution!!! openhardware!!!
<nOOb> Please...I am Lubuntu LXDE user from the beginning
<nOOb> LXDE gui is the best...LXQT is not good
<nOOb> only 18.04 LTS witch LXDE
<nOOb> LXDE is the best the siplest GUI
<nOOb> Community of Lubuntu users love LXDE
<nOOb> Please relase LXDE 18.04 for Pinebook!!!!!!
<nOOb> https://www.pine64.org/pinebook-pro/
<nOOb> I dont want to use LXQT
<nOOb> I alyways boot Lubuntu from USB I use each laptop as a dononr of hardware only. Its the power of Lubuntu LXDE works on each computer
<nOOb> LXQT not
<nOOb> Lubuntu is essential of Linux...but only witch LXTE
<nOOb> LXDE
<nagoya> Same for me
<nOOb> not
<nOOb> Because...LXDE is more ..LXDE have less memory consuption
<nOOb> For users like me..who are using Lubuntu as a main desktop..not accept LXQT
<nOOb> If LXDe wilnn not be able witch newer LTS version I will have to abandon Lubuntu:(:(
<nOOb> Trisquel will be succesor
<nOOb> But I dont want do this..I love ubuntu.
<nOOb> I love Lubuntu but only witch LXDE
<nOOb> Please not abandon LXDE witch next LTS version..I begg Lubuntu developper
<nOOb> I use Lubuntu from many many years..I want to still using lubuntu lxde version..please not abandon LXDE
<nOOb> Give us a chose
<nOOb> To chose LXDE or LXTE
<nOOb> Please support 18.04 LTS for Pinebook Pro!! Please:)
<nOOb> Its revolution:) Open hardware idea!!!
<nOOb> Please
<nOOb> LXQT...is different than LXDE..LXDE is more intuitional and more simple..All old Lubuntu users..likes only LXDE
<nOOb> Ok its alll..I hope that Lubuntu Dev will not abandon LXDE
<nOOb> LXQT is not as good as LXDE
<nOOb> Best wishes.
<lubot> <ctisme> @nagoya [<nagoya> Same for me], what did happen with your lxqt?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nagoya: LXDE development is stalled, we have reported this issue for more tha a year and there has been no answer https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/1782984 looka the pace of releases also https://blog.lxde.org/ last LXDE-Common release was in nov 2016. (page 2 of blog)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1782984 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "PCManFM freezes with Assertion `!xcb_xlib_threads_sequence_lost' failed when clicking on a file or folder in 18.04" [Critical,Triaged]
<burakkilic72> i just instal lubuntu could u suggest apps to install
<diogenes_> burakkilic72, depends on what you need, i usually remove after some installations.
<burakkilic72> i m trying to learn linux os and programming
<diogenes_> burakkilic72, for programming there are websites, courses.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> burakkilic72, there are books for that.
#lubuntu 2019-11-10
<Obiwant> salutation @everyone
